# A Merc's Life: Howl of the Carrion King [03]



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2010)

_A Merc's Life_ continues here! Let the good times roll!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 23, 2010)

"Hmmmm...well, this is quite the obstacle. Perhaps we should take Haidar's stuff and hold it ransom until he helps?" the cleric suggests.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 23, 2010)

"That ideaq has merit, now what might have a bit more merit is possibly healing me of where this arrow protrudes from, including the removval of said arrow."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 23, 2010)

"Sigh...bitch, bitch, bitch... maybe I should just leave you guys, you won't learn anything if I heal you" Aodhán jokes, letting the silence hang for a moment before focusing on his healing energy and all within a short range of him feel heartened.

"So, now that you're little scratch is fixed, what about my suggestion" he says.

[sblock=ooc]
channel energy (2d6=12) - everyone within 30'

[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 36/36     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 02
Channel Energy: 3/6

  BAB: 02       CMB: 04     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +5        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +4        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day) - 6 left

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (4+1)
    * Create Water                        * Bless
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Cause Fear[/s]
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil

    Second Level (3+1)
    *
    *
    *
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 23, 2010)

Ooc- Nixe roll.  You are quite the healer!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Thank you Aodhán. Just ignore our prisoner's protests and move on I say."


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Yes, you have my grateful thanks as well, Aodhán, even though I was seemingly uninjured?"


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 24, 2010)

"You were smart Houwlou, you didn't try and shoot your friends" the cleric says wryly, then shrugs, "So, how you want to try and get back through? Seems every time we go in the mists someone decides to try and hit an ally? he asks, but really doens't expect any solutions.

[sblock=ooc]
Yeah, too bad it was out of combat, but hey I won't turn down max hit point healing. Now let's just hope in combat when we need it, I don't pull up snake eyes  [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 24, 2010)

"What if we each went though one at a time... The next person doesn't enter the mist until the other person calls that they have reached the other side. "


----------



## renau1g (Sep 24, 2010)

"A sound plan" the Abhac replies, "I'll lead" he adds, running through the mists, once again unaffected by it.

[sblock=ooc]save (1d20=17) - forgot modifiers, but doesn't matter [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2010)

" Thank you very much Aodhán.  I think i will go next." Harnrey takes off into the mists if  Aodhán calls that he is through.









*OOC:*


 what save is it, again please.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2010)

*Keeland*

The elf hesitates, turning his keen senses to the wall and trying to determine how it might open. 
 
Maybe I can redeem myself for my weakness in the mists... 

[sblock=GM]Try searching for a way to open the door, also could we get a current map?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2010)

Harnry and Aodhán make it safely through the mists, calling out from the other side once across. Keeland searches both the door and his memories for some idea as to how to open the blasted thing.

[sblock=Keeland]Nuerons firing on all cylinders, Keeland quickly puts together that this place was originally a shrine to Nethys, the god of Magic. He makes an intuitive leap and figures that casting an arcane spell on the door might just do the trick . . .[/sblock]

[sblock=Apologies]Apparantly I forgot to subscribe to my own thread ! I totally missed this stuff up to now. Anyway, back on track![/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2010)

"So...I guess it's just us again... so, uh, you still like ... stuff Harnry?" Aodhán asks awkwardly as he waits for the others.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 29, 2010)

*Keeland*

The elf, caught up in his curiosity, softly sings a brace of tunes. The first to prepare himself for unexpected consequences and the second a spell of movement upon the door. His face is radiant with excitement as he focuses the simple magic on the door. 

OOC: Resistance and Mage Hand.


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou sticks very close to Keeland and goes where he goes.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 30, 2010)

OOC - If Keeland is able to open the frigin' door, can we please backup time to the point we are all together again?  If he fails, we can keep with the plan of crossing the mist.  I think this is what was intended.  

Also, the die roller still doesn't seem to be working correctly.  I vote to keep using IC - we are all used to it so why switch unless there is an overwhelming reason.?


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2010)

OOC:  I have no problem with backing up in time.  Whatever everyone wants is fine with me.

OOC:  re-dice roller:  It worked just fine when I used it earlier today, but, honestly, it's way more difficult than IC is, especially since we all know IC and are used to it. *shrug*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2010)

*GM:*  _*bamf*_ Time is Reversed, and you are all together again!

Re: Dice Roller - I've had no problems with the dice roller so far, but I'm really good either way. I know Ryan's said he likes IC better as well, so IC it is!     

OOC: I *know* I posted a response to this describing the opening of the door, but it seems to have disappeared . . . I'll get one up this evening, along with a map showing what you can see on the other side and reflecting that you're all together.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2010)

Gears groan within the walls, and dust puffs into the air as the concealed door slides slowly up into the ceiling. Reeking of dust, the ransacked room on the other side appears to have been some sort of scriptorium. Slate-topped tables and cedar-wood stools lie overturned and broken amid the cracked remains of scroll cases and rolls. Three wings lead to the east. In them, decrepit scroll racks of dry-rotted cedar lean haphazardly against the walls, their contents dumped out. Flecks of papyrus carpet the floor, a library of ancient lore laid to waste.


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"What a waste," mutters Houwlou when he sees the deteriorated storehouse of knowledge.  "I don't suppose there's any chance that maybe a few writings have survived the ravages of time?  Couldn't hurt to check, I guess, but I wouldn't even know where to begin.  Harnrey, why don't you and Keeland take charge of this operation, if there's anything capable of being salvaged?"  Still wary of any creatures that may be lurking in this place, Houlou's hand reflexively strays to the hilt of his sword as he scans as much of the room as he can see from just inside the door.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 1, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok also feels the vacuum in the room.  It used to be filled with such knowledge and potential and now it feels more like a  spent candle.  Although he knows nothing of magic and really has no desire to, preferring to keep his feet grounded in this world, he can't help but feel the loss.  He then begins to wonder if Haidar had anything to do with it.  He looks hard into the man's face, trying to glean any insight.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2010)

Haidar's face takes on a melancholy expression as Keeland and Harnry search the room in vain for some intact remnant of the vast collection of knowledge that once was kept here.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 1, 2010)

While the others rely on their sight, the cleric focuses on his magical detecting ability.

[sblock=ooc]
Detect Magic, moving the cone throughout the room, focusing on anything discovered [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2010)

Lonrach's divine presence fills the Abhác, extending his sight into the realm of the arcane. However, there is nothing magical to see in this place . . . the knowledge once contained here has been completely eradicated.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2010)

Harnrey tries to piece together anything of the fragments. He can be heard mumbling to himself as to what he is looking at.


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Have the rest of you noticed that when Harnrey thinks very hard, he gets really still and clucks almost like a chicken?  We need to remember to check to see whether he's leaving any eggs behind when he does that!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2010)

Harnrey mumbles amemo to himself to leave some chocklet eggs for Houwlou ther next time he took a crap.


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

OOC:  Canines _are_ notorious for liking to snif turds after all!  But do you really think that Houwlou's keen canine nose can be fooled by this?  I doubt it he would mind very much if a few of the chocolate eggs had a little bit of crap on them. 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Morrus (Oct 2, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC: re-dice roller: It worked just fine when I used it earlier today, but, honestly, it's way more difficult than IC is, especially since we all know IC and are used to it. *shrug*




Sorry to interrupt your game - but _difficult_?  Enter dice, press roll!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2010)

ooc
I have to agree to the simplicity of the dice roller. so what if i have to 'erdit' to use it, that is not any more difficult then going to another window and copy paste, is it?
/ooc


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Sorry to interrupt your game - but _difficult_?  Enter dice, press roll!




[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] OOC: "You must spread some experience around before giving to Morrus again." (Seemed fairly easy to me as well!)

Heck, I'm just pleased to have you drop in!


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Sorry to interrupt your game - but _difficult_?  Enter dice, press roll!



An APOLOGY from the ENWorld deity??  Who'd-a-thunk-it?

But, really, I was referring to some of the more advanced features, I guess, or something like that, maybe?   I don't remember exactly what it was that I was trying to do, but it took me several tries to pull it off, anyway.  Operator Difficulty?  Yes, that's a definite possibility...


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey, Mowgli... maybe if we start bad-mouthing other aspects of ENWorld we can get Morrus to appear again?  Nah.... he might just weild his BanHammer as a ranged attack!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2010)

Leif said:


> Hey, Mowgli... maybe if we start bad-mouthing other aspects of ENWorld we can get Morrus to appear again?  Nah.... he might just weild his BanHammer as a ranged attack!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2010)

*Keeland*

Keeland looks at the ruin with dismay. The secrets that might have been here. The ancient rhymes and songs alone would have been treasure enough, even without the magical lore that was no doubt once contained within.

OOC: [sblock]Should I mention that cantrips are unlimited casting now and that Keeland has mendingj? Would that be breaking the spirit of the adventure?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2010)

Scotley said:


> [sblock=OOC]Should I mention that cantrips are unlimited casting now and that Keeland has mendingj? Would that be breaking the spirit of the adventure?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Quite. One of those unexpected inconsistencies between 3.5 and PF . . . [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2010)

[sblock=OOC for Mowgli and Scotley]I think that _mending_ will only work if all of the pieces are intact, anyway, for what it's worth.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 4, 2010)

"Well, ain't that a whole bunch of waste... wish we could know who did this, but likely they're long dead. Ain't nothing for us here I suspect, shall we depart this place and get back into the sun?" the cleric asks.

[sblock=ooc]
You can always just say a tiny piece is missing and therefore it can't be mended  

Mending

School transmutation; Level bard 0, cleric 0, druid 0, sorcerer/wizard 0

Casting Time 10 minutes

Components V, S

Range 10 ft.

Target one object of up to 1 lb./level

Duration instantaneous

Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless, object); Spell Resistance: yes (harmless, object)

This spell repairs damaged objects, restoring 1d4 hit points to the object. If the object has the broken condition, this condition is removed if the object is restored to at least half its original hit points. *All of the pieces of an object must be present for this spell to function.* Magic items can be repaired by this spell, but you must have a caster level equal to or higher than that of the object. Magic items that are destroyed (at 0 hit points or less) can be repaired with this spell, but this spell does not restore their magic abilities. This spell does not affect creatures (including constructs). This spell has no effect on objects that have been warped or otherwise transmuted, but it can still repair damage done to such items.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

I'm all for that!  Race you Aodhán?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 5, 2010)

"Sounds good" Aodhán replies, easily being outpaced by the longer-legged wolfkin.


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou takes it easy on Aodhán, but pulls ahead at the last moment and _barely_ outruns the stubby-legged cleric.  "You almost had me there!  Maybe next time?" 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 6, 2010)

*Tsadok*

OOC - Have we explored all the areas down here?  If not, why are we thinking of leaving?

IC - Still not convinced that their prisoner didn't do this searching for a "cure" Tsadok looks hard at Haidar.  "Are you responsible for the destruction here?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2010)

Houwlou and Aodhán race pell-mell from the room . . .

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming you go north rather than back through the mists, but I'll hold off posting the map and description until you let me know for sure.[/sblock]

Haidar gazes at Tsadok in silent dignity, his look conveying clearly his thoughts about anyone who would suggest such a thing though the gag in his mouth prevents a verbal answer.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 6, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
I didn't even see the room north...sorry. Yeah, AOdhan would look there first.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2010)

*sigh*
Harnrey looks about the destruction
*sigh*


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

OOC:  Houwlou's intention was to head back to the surface, but if that means entering the mists again, he'll think better of it and cancel that action.  He'll tag along with Aodhán to the room to the north.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2010)

Harnrey will finally vacated the ruined library and follow the others.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 9, 2010)

*Keeland*

Refreshing his magical light with a hummed lamentation, Keeland follows the others, bow held ready.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 9, 2010)

*Tsadok*

As Haidar looks at Tsadok, Tsadok again begins to feel rage build inside of him.  He will forcefully push the prisoner ahead of him as the others leave the room.

 Why is this guy getting to me so much?  I have to cool it before I do something I'll regret.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2010)

Houwlou and Aodhán race out of the room and to the North, followed a little more slowly by the rest of the group. The two 'scouts' burst into the next room, finding a largish area with the now familiar irregularly shaped walls. Three spacious tubs dominate this room, with large terracotta braziers placed between them. Narrow vents lead into the ceiling above each brazier, evidently the source of the sand and grit covering the floor.

Warped and decrepit racks stand along the walls, the amphorae they once held now lying on the floor in shattered fragments. Sagging stone shelves hold dozens of small clay jars and bowls, many holding rotted or dusty remnants of ancient pastes or herbs. 

A rank stench assaults the sensitive canine nose of the wolf-kin from a strange heap of debris in the room’s northwest corner. Apparently made from broken bits of furniture and hundreds of torn papyrus pages, a narrow hole leads into the center of the pile.


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Relishing the savory smell, Houwlou moves closer to the pile but stops about 7 feet away to more fully enjoy the aroma.

"Mmmm, this smell reminds me of my first bitch's butt!"  Houwlou will more closely inspect the pile from his closer vantage point, specifically looking to see any telltale signs of passage, thinking that some creature may be using the hole as a 'door' to its den.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 11, 2010)

Aodhán follows closely behind the Olcan.


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Watch it, Cleric!  Don't get so close:  my tail requires more room than that."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2010)

As Houwlou and Aodhán approach the pile of rubbish, three very odd looking creatures come boiling out of the hole in the pile. They're little more than the size of halflings but have strangely long, rubbery arms and legs. They're completely hairless, with gray skin and mouths full of pointed teeth. They're obviously hostile.

[sblock=OOC]No surprise; roll initiative, please. You can use IC or the ENWorld roller as you wish, and go ahead and post your first actions as well.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Tracker]
	
	



```
[u]Init    Character    AC/ T/FF    HP    Conditions[/u]
        Choker 01    17/13/15    00    None
        Choker 02    17/13/15    00    None
        Choker 03    17/13/15    00    None
        Aodhán       20/12/18    00    None
        Harnry       14/12/12    00    None
        Houwlou      15/11/14    00    None
        Keeland      16/13/13    00    None
        Tsadok       15/13/12    00    None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Let's get 'em, boys!:  So saying, Houwlou moves into d4 and attacks the creature in c4.  Houwlou's longsword connects for 4 hp damage.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2010)

ooc: initiative?

ic: Harnrey, having been getting use to combat as a wizard, pulls out a crossbow bolt and speaks the words of power that cause the bolt to lift and fly through the air to its target directly in front of him. targeting creature at( A, 4)


----------



## renau1g (Oct 12, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
No time for fluffy descriptor, sorry

Move: draw axe
Standard: cast _Bless_, unless enemy gets next to me - if that happens then attack w/axe
Swift: Copy Cat - 3 rounds

init; attack (if needed) (1d20+2=8, 1d20+5=7, 1d10+2=3)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 35/36     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 02
Channel Energy: 4/6

  BAB: 02       CMB: 04     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +5        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +4        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day) - 5 left

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (4+1)
    * Create Water                        * [s]Bless[/s]
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Cause Fear[/s]
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil

    Second Level (3+1)
    *
    *
    *
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2010)

*Round One*

The strange creatures move preternaturally quickly; two of them close on the party and lash out with their strange, tentacle like arms. Aodhán and Houwlou are smacked painfully, and Aodhán finds himself wrapped in the little monster's embrace.

The wolf-kin shoves the Choker away and lashes out with sword and dagger, scoring a glancing blow with the sword. Aodhán, caught off guard by the ferocity of his opponent, is unable to land a blow. Harnry tries to drive the creature off his friend but his magically propelled crossbow bolt clatters uselessly against the wall behind the combatants.

[sblock=OOC]Went ahead and rolled initiative for Tsadok and Keeland so I could get this in before work this AM.

Tsadok and Keeland are up, then we'll move to Round Two.

        *GM:*  On actually using the 'new' initiative system in the first round, I'm not sure I like it either . . . we'll finish this fight then re-evaluate.     [/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Tracker]
	
	



```
[u]Init    Character    AC/ T/FF    HP    Conditions[/u]
 23     Choker 01    17/13/15    00    None
 23     Choker 02    17/13/15    04    None
 23     Choker 03    17/13/15    00    None
 12     Aodhán       20/12/18    04    Grappled
 12     Harnry       14/12/12    00    None
 12     Houwlou      15/11/14    04    None
 12     Keeland      16/13/13    00    None
 12     Tsadok       15/13/12    00    None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 13, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok, pushes his prisoner to the corner of F-5/6 and says, "Stay put!".  He will then squeeze between his party members and position himself at B-4.  He attempts to trip the creature grappling with Aodhán

to hit (1d20+6=14)

Modifying previous roll which was 8 (my CMB is 5 which makes my roll a 13 vs his CMD)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2010)

[sblock=Tsadok]Tsadok can move through the squares occupied by Houwlou and Aodhán without problem. However, he only has two options for moving through the squares occupied by the Chokers.


*Overrun* the creature in the square (Core Rules pg. 201)
*Tumble* through the square (Core Rules pg. 87-88)

Note that option 1 will provoke an AoO from each of the Chokers; option 2 will have a chance of avoiding the AoO depending on the Skill Check.

For option 1 you'll roll d20 + Tsadok's CMB vs. Choker's CMD. For option 2 you'll roll one Tumble check and I'll compare it to the DC of each Choker (one DC will be 2 pts higher than the other).

You can just add the rolls to your previous post (whether you use IC or the ENWorld roller).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 15, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Tsadok]Tsadok can move through the squares occupied by Houwlou and Aodhán without problem. However, he only has two options for moving through the squares occupied by the Chokers.
> 
> 
> *Overrun* the creature in the square (Core Rules pg. 201)
> ...




So, considering their size, I think Tsadok will bull rush the one in front of him trying to slam him into the wall behind him.  If he is successful, could the creature possibly take damage from the impact?  I dont see anything in the rules about this - only that you can't push it through an immovable object (WELL DUH!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> So, considering their size, I think Tsadok will bull rush the one in front of him trying to slam him into the wall behind him.  If he is successful, could the creature possibly take damage from the impact?  I dont see anything in the rules about this - only that you can't push it through an immovable object (WELL DUH!)




[sblock=MikeL]It seems weird that you can ignore the fact that Harnry is between you and your Bull Rush target, but I find nothing in the rules to prohibit it so I'll allow it.

Just need you to make a d20 roll, adding in Tsadok's CMB. You cannot cause damage (the description of Bull Rush: 'attempts to push an opponent straight back without doing any harm.')

Normally his target would get an AoO, but since he's grappled (because he's grappling Aodhán) he won't get one. However, Tsadok's movement during the Bull Rush will provoke an AoO from the Choker just to the north of his target.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 15, 2010)

Was thinking of those teamwork feats and though I know we don't have them, I am now curious as to what would happen is Tsadok also tried to grapple this guy?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2010)

[sblock=MikeL (OOC)]The rules do provide for that (Core Rulebook, pg. 200-201), though in this case you'd need to keep in mind that although both of them have the grappled condition, the Choker is grappling Aodhán, not the other way 'round. So Tsadok would be grappling the Choker, and the Choker would be grappling Aodhán.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2010)

*Keeland*

Taking care not to hit his companions, Keeland fires at one of the strange attackers with his bow. 


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/26     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+05
  Per: +10                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 02       CMB: 03     CMD: 16

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Tempest (Longbow)        +7        1d8+2       19-20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level (1/4)
    * Detect Magic                        * Confusion, Lesser
    * Light                               * Cure Light Wounds
    * Mage Hand                           * Sleep
    * Mending                             * Summon Monster I
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2010)

ooc:I am confused here. is this the next round? if so, then . . .

IC: with a bit if effort Harnrey points a finger on his empty hand and summons a dart of primal material made of acid. the green blob shoots through the air and ( pause to roll the dice) . . .  it strikes true ( I am only guessing of course) against the creature  at (A,4).


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry for the delay.  Tsadok needs to clean up his first round action which may necessitate changing your second round action.  I've been pretty busy here lately but will get Tsadok's action up this afternoon so Mikey can move us along.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc:I am confused here. is this the next round? if so, then . . .
> 
> IC: with a bit if effort Harnrey points a finger on his empty hand and summons a dart of primal material made of acid. the green blob shoots through the air and ( pause to roll the dice) . . .  it strikes true ( I am only guessing of course) against the creature  at (A,4).




[sblock=Harnry]No need to guess - the ACs are posted in the 'Combat' block so you guys can resolve your actions without delay [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2010)

[sblock=re: AC] ah, see it now. to hit houwlou, i need an 11, my self a 12 and the chockers a 13. [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 17, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Action modified.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/294447-lof-mercs-life-ic-03-a.html#post5349505


----------



## renau1g (Oct 20, 2010)

"Ach! You want a piece of me you rubbery stinker? Here, have a taste of dwarven steel!" Aodhán grunts as he manages to wriggle one arm free and chop at the tentacle.

[sblock=ooc]


Move: 
Standard: attack (1d20+5-2=21, 1d10+2=11) the choker
Swift: Copy Cat - 3 rounds

init; attack (if needed) (1d20+2=8, 1d20+5=7, 1d10+2=3)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 31/36     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 02
Channel Energy: 4/6

  BAB: 02       CMB: 04     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +5        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +4        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day) - 5 left

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (4+1)
    * Create Water                        * [s]Bless[/s]
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Cause Fear[/s]
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil

    Second Level (3+1)
    *
    *
    *
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2010)

*Round 01 - Conclusion*

*Tsadok* squeezes between his allies and takes a position behind the strange creature grasping Aodhán in it's rubbery arms. He attempts to bring the two of them to the floor but the Choker quick-steps to avoid the try.

*Keeland* fires off a shot, his expert marksmanship more than equal to the task of threading the arrow between his friends. The clothyard shaft sinks deeply into the torso of Houwlou's foe. The choker responds with lashing tentacles, one of which finds it's mark; Houwlou's cry of rage is choked off as the reason for the thing's name becomes apparent. In a rare display of tactical savvy, the Choker drags its victim back a step, making room for the third to enter the fray.

Aodhán's grappler begins to squeeze, slowly but surely depriving the sturdy Abhác of the breath of life. Aodhán's voice is also cut off by the brutal choke hold.

The final choker steps up to enter the fight, reaching for Tsadok with ropy, rubbery arms. The brawny rogue reels as he's smacked soundly, and one of the tentacles finds a grip.

[sblock=OOC]This wraps Round 01. I have actions for Aodhán and Harnry for Round 02, so I need Houwlou, Tsadok and Keeland to wrap the round.

The map might be a little confusing - I overlapped the tokens that are engaged in grapples so they're a little out of their squares. Keep in mind that each creature/PC occupies the square it's mostly inside for purposes of movement, terrain, etc.

*Anyone grappled by a Choker is grabbed by the throat and cannot use spells or abilities that require Verbal components.* (At present, I think this will just affect Aodhán mechanically, though verbal communication will be difficult as well for role play purposes).

I think I've got everything there, but if I've left anything out let me know![/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Tracker]
	
	



```
[u]Init    Character    AC/ T/FF    HP    Conditions[/u]
 23     Choker 01    15/11/15    00    Grappled
 23     Choker 02    15/11/15    08    Grappled
 23     Choker 03    15/11/15    00    Grappled
 12     Aodhán       18/10/18    11    Grappled
 12     Harnry       14/12/12    00    None
 12     Houwlou      13/09/14    11    Grappled
 12     Keeland      16/13/13    00    None
 12     Tsadok       13/11/12    06    Grappled
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2010)

*Keeland*

Making a snap decision that Aodhán's situation is the most dire, Keeland draws and fires another arrow at the Choker holding him. His shot proves effective, but Keeland pays it little heed, already reaching for another arrow.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 29, 2010)

OOC - I'm guessing they have improved grapple or such so that we don not get an AoO?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - I'm guessing they have improved grapple or such so that we don not get an AoO?




[sblock=OOC]Yep. Reading through the Bestiary, it looks like pretty much any monster that uses Grapple/Trip/etc. as a part of it's attack has the ability to do so without provoking.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]Yep. Reading through the Bestiary, it looks like pretty much any monster that uses Grapple/Trip/etc. as a part of it's attack has the ability to do so without provoking.[/sblock]



[sblock]OOC:  Guess it would violate some kind of 'cruel GM tenet' for you to throw us poor, afflicted pcs a bone here, huh?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2010)

Leif said:


> [sblock]OOC:  Guess it would violate some kind of 'cruel GM tenet' for you to throw us poor, afflicted pcs a bone here, huh?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Yeah, they'd probably revoky my membership in the CGMC (Cruel GMs Club) if I did . . . [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 29, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Well then, if I am not mistaken, there is not really anything we can do while grappled.  It's just an opposed check so Tsadok will wriggle around and try to break the grapple each time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]You can also attack (one handed attacks only, but that includes all of Tsadok's attacks) and cast spells (requires a concentration check). If you want to try and break the grapple you'll make a CMB roll vs. the Choker's CMD. Attacks are vs. the Choker's AC (which I'm about to go lower somewhat due to their 'Grappled' condition . . . done).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 29, 2010)

*Tsadok*

[sblock=OOC]Sorry Mike,  

I was a little confused on your post.  Not sure if you are making the opposed roll or not.  I don't have a problem with you doing it.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2010)

*OOC:*


 since I have beren busy moving, I seem to have lost track as to whose turn it is.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> since I have beren busy moving, I seem to have lost track as to whose turn it is.




OOC: Sorry, lots of OOC stuff in the IC thread (have I mentioned before how much I HATE that new OOC tag, and that I'd WAY rather we use spoiler blocks or the gray color, or the actual OOC thread?). The following should clear it up . . .



Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]This wraps Round 01. I have actions for Aodhán and Harnry for Round 02, so I need Houwlou, Tsadok and Keeland to wrap the round.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Presuming that he is able, Houwlou will make a full attack against his primary foe.  OOC:  Eh, not so much luck this time....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2010)

OOc: ok, two things. I now remember the "whose turn it is" now that I see it, and I also now remember your antipathy towards the new ooc stuff. sorry about that.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Sorry about that.




OOC: NP  Update tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2010)

*Round 2: Conclusion*

"Ach! You want a piece of me you rubbery stinker? Here, have a taste of dwarven steel!" *Aodhán* grunts as he manages to wriggle one arm free and chop at the tentacle. His axe bites deep, and the Choker's tentacles slip from the Abhác's throat as it perishes.

*Keeland* looks to take out Aodhán's foe, but on seeing the Dwarf shred the creature he makes a snap decision and shifts his aim quickly to the Choker entangling Tsadok. The Áilleacht is reaching for another arrow even as the first sinks to the feathers in its target. The *young Rogue* takes advantage of the distraction and slithers free just as *Harnry's* bolt of acid slams into the Choker's face. The beast falls back into the opening of its nest.

*Houwlou* pulls an arm free and buries his dagger deep in his attacker's gut, but the creature  maintains it's hold and begins to squeeze.

[sblock=OOC]Begin Round 3 - Party is up!

Sorry, Leif - only one attack while grappled. I did make it the one that hit, though.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Tracker]
	
	



```
[u]Init    Character    AC/ T/FF    HP    Conditions[/u]
 [s]23     Choker 01    15/11/15    15    Disabled, Prone[/s]
 [s]23     Choker 02    15/11/15    19    Dead[/s]
 23     Choker 03    15/11/15    06    Grappled
 12     Aodhán       18/10/18    11    None
 12     Harnry       14/12/12    00    None
 12     Houwlou      13/09/14    24    Grappled
 12     Keeland      16/13/13    00    None
 12     Tsadok       13/11/12    06    None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwou attacks again as his strength continues its wane.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 31, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Free of his choker and in very close proximity to Houwlou's, Tsadok will strike it with his sap.

1d20+6=23

hitting it soundly for

1d6+3=4

points of damage


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Thanks, Tsadok!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2010)

*Keeland*

Seeing the others besetting the remaining foe, Keeland holds his fire to see how they fare. He keeps a watch for any more foes. 

OOC: [sblock]Hold action. Will take a shot if the others don't finish him.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2010)

Harnrey moves west 10 feet, wouth west 5 feet then west again 5 feet. he now sees in full vies the remaining rubbery armed chocker as he speaks the words of his powers:

"Element maa, ma manitsen teid oma jõudu!" (words not necessary, just fluff)

[sblock=translation]Element of earth, i beseech you your strength![/sblock]

and a dart shaped, sickly green gelled glob of acid forms in his hand and is thrown. at the same time his wand glows the same color.

edit: couldn't remember if a bless or any thing is going on or not.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2010)

Houwlou's dagger misses the mark this time, but the strong arm of Tsadok and Harnry's Acid Dart are enough to put the Choker down.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2010)

"whew! Those are not too pleasent to run into."
if there are no more, then . . . 
 Harnrey starts checkin the dead creatures


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou just leans against a wall and quivers for a bit.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 3, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok examines the creatures.  He's never seen anything even resembling these before.  _Interesting..._

He then goes to check on Houwlou, noticing he has withdrawn from the party to recover.

"You OK my friend?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2010)

Tsadok and Harnry find that the final Choker dropped is still alive, just unconscious.


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*



mleibrock said:


> "You OK my friend?"



"Yes, thanks, I'm just tired I guess.  I'll be ready to move on shortly."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2010)

"Uh, this one still lives, and I am sure there would be complications to tying him up, as easily as he can strech his hands."


----------



## renau1g (Nov 3, 2010)

The dwarf had dropped to the ground after nearly having the air crushed from his lungs. "Ugh, damn slimy buggers. Hey, that one still lives. Let me fix that little oversight" Aodhan declares, grabbing his axe and standing over the unconscious foe like an executioner.

[sblock=ooc]
If there are no objections, Aodhan will Coup d'Grace him, just wanted to give Mike L ([MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION] time to react. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2010)

try this:
[MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION] . . . read the above post!


----------



## Leif (Nov 4, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Hurry, Aodhan!  Strike quickly before unecessary complications arise!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> try this:
> @mliebrock . . . read the above post!




That would work, but only if you spell his name correctly ([MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION])


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice!  I'll get Tsadok's post up in the morning.  Not all of us can post all day like you guys.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 4, 2010)

ooc: better late then never? Oh well. as for posting all day, I haven't beem. just flirting all night with a beautiful woman I know some of the evening.


----------



## Leif (Nov 4, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: better late then never? Oh well. as for posting all day, I haven't beem. just flirting all night with a beautiful woman I know some of the evening.



OOC:  Nice!  Rock on, then!


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 4, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Looking to his current prisoner (who is hopefully still in the corner), and knowing he can't handle another he looks away from what is about to be done. "Please wait till I leave the room."  With this Tsadok will continue moving in the direction the group had been headed.

1d20+2=8

Constitution check to control his sickened stomach.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 4, 2010)

Aodhán nods (waiting until Tsadok is out of eyesight) and hefts his axe high above his head, dropping it quickly to put the foul creature out of its misery. 

"So, what now?" he asks, cleaning off the head of the weapon.

[sblock=ooc]
Coup de Grace - coup (1d10+2=9) then * 3 for its crit right? so 27 damage... if its somehow still alive a Fort save DC 37 is required or it dies as well [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 4, 2010)

Harnrey draws a crude map in the floor to se where they are and where they could go.

"let me see here . . "

ooc: let me look at the most recent map here . . .

edit: ooc cont . . 

we came from the south, right? and that is a door at 6c to the north, right? I am using the map from post 87 btw


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Just point me in the right direction."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 5, 2010)

OOC: Update sometime today (I hope).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2010)

[sblock=Tsadok]The floor of this chamber is covered with centuries of untouched dust. Along the walls, cobwebs cover gruesome fresco work depicting unworthy souls dismembered by demonic sphinxes. In the west wall, a pair of niches hold painted statues of gynosphinxes (see picture below), glaring with wooden menace from beneath layers of ancient filth. A third niche stands empty to the south, while a fourth filled with rubble lies to the north.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rest of the Party]Map is attached;  you entered this room from the south, the only egress other than back the way you came is to the north.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2010)

*Keeland*

He holds his magically lighted bow up trying to see into the next room. "Shall we keep moving?" He says to those in front of him.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 6, 2010)

*Tsadok*

OOC - Where on the south wall was the niche?  Was it to the right of the opening we came in through?

Tsadok will inspect the statues and just below.  Specifically looking for possible traps before he proceeds to handle of them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Where on the south wall was the niche?  Was it to the right of the opening we came in through?
> 
> Tsadok will inspect the statues and just below.  Specifically looking for possible traps before he proceeds to handle of them.




The niche on the south wall is actually the entrance to the room. Tsadok perceives no traps in his search of the room. The statues prove to be as they appear - wooden carvings, once finely crafted and painted to seem very lifelike but now subject to the ravages of time as most other things in this temple.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 10, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will pick up one statue to inspect it and the underneath side as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2010)

They're actually life size - so the size of a lion with a woman's torso and eagle wings. Tsadok manages to shift one and finds nothing underneath. They truly seem to be exactly what they look like (for once )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]What's next for our intrepid Adventurers?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2010)

OOC: [sblock] have we visited all parts of this place that we are aware of? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2010)

OOC: You've poked into every nook and cranny you've come across, and made the loop back to the first room downstairs. That's likely the whole of it.


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"My keen canine senses tell me that we've pretty much completed our exploration of this here big hole in the ground."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 12, 2010)

*Keeland*

"We've done as we could. Now we must decide the fate of our prisoner. Do we return to the camp with him and let our employer decide what to do next?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 12, 2010)

"I like that Idea best." Says the mage. He looks glancingly atTsadok to see what his reaction is.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 12, 2010)

*Tsadok*

"That's my vote.  I don't want to kill him but our job was to evacuate this area and we can't do that by leaving him here.  So shall we head above ground?"


----------



## renau1g (Nov 12, 2010)

"And I wouldn't mind a rest once we're there. This has been an exhausting trip." the cleric adds.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 13, 2010)

"I concur on the need for rest, the need to evacuate with our prisoner and the descriptor of exhaustion." Harnerey looks longingly toward the exit


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"I very much agree about resting!  As for the rest of the plan, I'll go along with the will of the group, but let that villain start some new treachery and he will answer to me immediately."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 13, 2010)

You make your way out of the ruins, realizing as you exit that the day is actually waning. Houwlou checks the position of the sun and calls on his extensive experience as a guide, quickly recognizing that you can just make it back to the caravan's base at the monastery before dark if you don't lose too much time getting across the river.

Tsadok's observed Haidar subtly testing his bonds several times since being tied up, but so far they appear to be holding.


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou smiles gleefully as he notices Haidar testing the security of the ropes that restrain him.  "That's it, Cur!  Slip your bonds and make my day!  All I'm waiting for is an excuse...."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 13, 2010)

"Howlou, surely you arn't just looking for a reason to be surly?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Think so, Wizard?  Let the miserable old fool loose and see what happens," says Houwlou with a snarl.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 13, 2010)

*Tsadok*

When Tsadok notices Haidar testing his ties, Tsadok will double check each time to make sure they are holding.  Tsadok also wants the man-cat to know he is not as subtle as he thinks he is.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Think so, Wizard?  Let the miserable old fool loose and see what happens," says Houwlou with a snarl.






mleibrock said:


> When Tsadok notices Haidar testing his ties, Tsadok will double check each time to make sure they are holding.  Tsadok also wants the man-cat to know he is not as subtle as he thinks he is.




Harnrey is about to act like he is going to cut the man-cat loose but thinks better of it when Tsadok checks the ropes.

"Well, You are probably right. You don't need a reason to be surly, it just comes natral to you.", says the wizard with a big grin and a wink to the ol dawg.


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

For a brief instant, Houwlou actually considers hiking his leg on Harnrey's robes, but he thinks better of it and the "pee-moment" passes harmlessly.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 14, 2010)

Aodhan shakes his head at the banter, looking forward for a chance to pray again to Lonrach


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]How will you cross the river?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Dog Olcán paddle?[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 16, 2010)

*Tsadok*

OOC - Very good question as our rope is now being used on Haidar.

Tsadok offers to swim across and bring a rope back or maybe the caravan here.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 16, 2010)

ooc - Pay the toll at the bridge (assuming our flaming friend appears again)


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Need I remind you that paying the toll is against my principles?" quoth Houwlou.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 16, 2010)

renau1g said:


> ooc - Pay the toll at the bridge (assuming our flaming friend appears again)




this is what Harnrey would do, too.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 16, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Need I remind you that paying the toll is against my principles?" quoth Houwlou.




"Well then you can swim. Remind me to stand up wind of you after though" the cleric jests.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Oh, blast it all, I'll pay the bloody bribe, toll, fee, whatever.  Sheesh!

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 17, 2010)

*Tsadok*

"OK then... I guess I'll go with you guys, unless you want to take Haidar with you and I can save paying the bribe.  I'm with you Houwlou, I hate the thought of paying to cross a bridge."


----------



## renau1g (Nov 17, 2010)

"Maybe after we've rested we can come back and take our own toll out on this thing?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*



renau1g said:


> "Maybe after we've rested we can come back and take our own toll out on this thing?"



"Finally, the cleric talks some sense!" 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 17, 2010)

"I think bribe is the best descriptor, but extortion and shake down also might apply." Harnrey says with a contemplative look on him.


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"As usual, the Wizard is spending way too much energy thinking about trivial matters.  Let's hurry back and get rested so we can inflict some serious hurt on these evil chaps!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2010)

OOC: So, who's crossing the bridge and who's attempting the swim?


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 18, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok would normally attempt the swim but since he has Haidar in tow, he will pay the toll (presumably twice since Haidar is his problem).


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou follows Tsadok, reaching for his pouch as he goes and cursing softly.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 18, 2010)

harnrey smiles at the thought of his spell book remaining dry by crossing the bridge.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 18, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Aodhan will take the bridge [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2010)

*Keeland*

OOC: Swimming!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 22, 2010)

Everyone but Keeland makes their way to the bridge. As you approach Daigh Chroí appears with a shimmer, his odd disembodied head familiar at his side.

"Well, well . . . we meet again! And you brought friends! Welcome! Shall we do some business?"

[sblock=Keeland/Scotley]I'll need 3 Swim Checks with DC 10, please. (You may or may not want to ask one of the others to carry your armor, as ACPs are doubled for swimming). Every point less than 15 results in being swept 100 yards downstream (14=100 yds, 13 = 200 yds, etc).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 22, 2010)

OOC: you might wsant to double check the listed dc, Mowg. it says 6.

IC:

Harnrey is bedraggled, beaten and befuddled as he approaches the bridge in this blasted arid heat. "Yes, new customers. *Hack cough* What is the tax again? 1 gold piece per person?" even though it has not been too very long since the last crossing, The previous days in the field leaves one a bit on the unwashed side and that river actually is looking a bit better then last time. But he is now at the bridge, after all.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 22, 2010)

The sorcerer casts an amused eye toward the bedraggled wizard and replies, "The tax is 10 gold per person, sir, but you'll only have to pay once per day. I believe I've seen you once today already . . . and you as well, master Abhác. 30 gold will cover the rest of the present party until sunset."


----------



## renau1g (Nov 22, 2010)

The Abhác nods and walks across.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2010)

*Keeland*

Keeland strips down and finds the wood he used previously as a makeshift raft to float his gear across. He slips into the water. He finds the current stronger than expected and is soon whooshing downstream rather quickly. When he finally makes the far back he begins to plod back upstream to rejoin his companions. 

OOC: Sorry screwed up the first die roll. Still getting used to the EN World die roller.


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou quietly follows the Abhác across.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2010)

The man watches as you all cross, quirking an eyebrow and looking somewhat bemused at the sight of Haider in his bindings.

"Gentlemen, it's been an absolute pleasure . . . do come by again!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 23, 2010)

extortion is what it is.


----------



## Leif (Nov 23, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> extortion is what it is.



"Agreed," mutters Houwlou.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2010)

You cross the bridge safely and continue on your way, collecting a very bedraggled Keeland as you go. The other members of the caravan stop as you pass, looking on quietly at the strange procession you make on your way to Almah's tent.

Garavel gives an obvious start as he sees your approach, and his expression is grave as he ushers you into Almah's quarters. The caravan mistress' reaction is somewhat more dramatic. She leaps from behind her desk with a cry of ""Uncle! What in the names of the Gods are you doing here? What's happened to you? You look like hell!"  Just as quickly as she reacted, the mercurial woman calms herself. With a last sidelong glance at Haidar she calmly asks you for a report, including an accounting of how you met her Uncle and why he is brought to her tent bound and gagged.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 1, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Feeling a bit sheepish from having her uncle bound but very grateful we did not kill him, Tsadok merely looks at the ground as he waits for another of the party to reveal the sorted affair.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2010)

*Keeland*

With great care, Keeland describes finding Haidar in the abandoned shrine of Nyths and the strange mists there. He notes that the group became concerned as Haidar became increasingly agitated and angry with no provocation. When the group finally acted to protect themselves from what we believed to be immanent attack, Haidar underwent a lycanthorpic change into a terrible beast and was only subdued at considerable personal injury to ourselves. We certainly mean him no harm, but consider him dangerously unstable.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 1, 2010)

Harnrey nods in agreement to Keelands assesment.


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou, looking even more sheepish than Keeland, if such is possible (and I gather that it is, since Houwlou has the whlole 'whipped puppy' thing helping him, ahem), stares at his feet during this exchange.  Afterward, he will whisper to Tsadok, "Apologies, friend, it seems you have been proven right once again."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 3, 2010)

Almah takes a deep breath as Keeland ends his recitation. She removes the gag from Haidar's mouth and walks slowly back around her desk. She sits quietly for a long minute. Haidar stands silently in his bonds, his bearing regal. Though he is free to speak he does not do so.

"I fancy myself a good judge of character," Almah says, before fixing you with her intense gaze one by one. "You are my chosen men, and have proved yourselves well since I hired you. I tasked you with clearing the area surrounding Kelmarane and you are doing so. Never fear that you will be reprimanded for your sincere efforts to do my will."

Her gaze turns once more to the lycanthrope. "I had hoped not to use this except in extreme emergency, but 'blood will tell' as they say." She slides open a desk drawer and removes a scroll case. "Uncle Haidar, I have the means and the will to send you to a friend of mine in Katapesh. He is a priest high in Sarenrae's service and may be able to alleviate your condition. It will not be pleasant for you, I fear, and I suspect there will be a price to pay for whatever crimes you've committed. The Uncle I knew as a child would not flinch at such measures. I suppose we shall see if there's any of him left in you." As she speaks, she takes pen and paper and scribes a note. Folding and sealing it, she places it in Haidar's sash where it is plainly visible.

Moving decisively, she opens the scroll and begins to read. As she comes to the end of the scroll, she touches her Uncle lightly on the forehead and he winks from your sight. The merchant princess looks at the now empty space where he stood and sighs.

"Gentlemen, you've served me well. Rest for the night, and kindly resume your scouting of the area in the morning."


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

(Just found out that H and company made L4.  Got to update sheet soon....)

Houwlou the Olcán bows deeply and kisses the ring of His Gracious Lady.  "I don't know what I did to deserve such a mistress as you, Lady, but whatever it was, it _must_ have been very good!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2010)

*Keeland*

With an almost courtly bow Keeland replies, "Thank you Almah, we appreciate your faith in us. We are in sore need of rest and repast, but with the dawn, I'm sure you'll find us able and eager to continue your work."


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 3, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> Almah takes a deep breath as Keeland ends his recitation. She removes the gag from Haidar's mouth and walks slowly back around her desk. She sits quietly for a long minute. Haidar stands silently in his bonds, his bearing regal. Though he is free to speak he does not do so.
> 
> "I fancy myself a good judge of character," Almah says, before fixing you with her intense gaze one by one. "You are my chosen men, and have proved yourselves well since I hired you. I tasked you with clearing the area surrounding Kelmarane and you are doing so. Never fear that you will be reprimanded for your sincere efforts to do my will."
> 
> ...




Once Haidar is gone, Tsadok looks up and speaks.  "Can you tell us a little more of your Uncle's history?  He is a very proud and interesting fellow."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2010)

As dishelved as Harnrey looks, the mention of Haidars noble past deeds lights the wizard's curiosity. he looks hopeful the the merchant.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2010)

Almah's face takes on a far-away expression as she leans back in her chair.

"Uncle Haider was once a very powerful man, the bastion of Ipeq's defenses against invasion from Katapesh. My memories of him are faint, those of a very young child for an Uncle who once gave her sweets and toys on his infrequent visits. I've seen him only once in my adult life, when he was in Katapesh - supposedly on a diplomatic mission - and came to our villa for a brief social call. He and my father secreted themselves in the study and I spoke to Uncle Haidar only for a moment. That was almost 5 years ago.

"We found out afterward that he had disappeared from Ipeq, leaving behind the corpses of his wife and children. They had been slaughtered in their home,and were left laying in pools of their own blood."

She focuses once again on you. "He was presumed to be the instigator of this horror, of course. Your tale of lycanthropy would appear to confirm this presumption, solidifying it into fact. The man I've sent him to will be able to cure him of this curse as well as discovering the source. After that he'll have to answer to the Ruby Prince - as well as to his own conscience - for his crimes."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 7, 2010)

"That will be most unfortuneate. Suffering for his crimes to himself I am sure will be a signifcant amount of torture to his soul. I would not want to know what the Ruby Prince has in mind." 
*sigh* 
"I am sorry about your uncle, and moreso about his family." 

Harnrey bows and speaks no further on this.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 7, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Before Tsadok can form his words, Harnrey speaks...mirroring Tsadok's thoughts.

"I too am very sorry.  Obviously if he did commit the crimes and from what I saw of him that is a big if, you obviously see he was not himself.  If ever the opportunity presents itself to speak with him again, I'd love to."

Tsadok looks to the others, "Well...should we be off for a bath, dinner and restful night?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2010)

*Keeland*

Keeland nods absently at Tsadok's suggestion. He offers a bow and Almah and turns to leave. His mind whirls as he considers the possibility of composing a ballad of the tale of Haider. He could never sing it while employed by Almah, but the words begin to organize themselves around a mournful melody in his head none the less.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 7, 2010)

Ah yes/ that sounds like a way to go.


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Having recovered somewhat from his previous malaise, Houwlou now speaks, "Haidar is a formidable foe.  Perhaps when he is more himself we can aid him in recovering a portion of his former status.  If, that is, our resident spell-slinger Harnrey will permit the presence of another arcanist." 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 8, 2010)

"Of course I would!"


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Just checking."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2010)

"I thank you for your kindness. Should the day come when Uncle Haidar is rid of his curse and finishes making amends for his crimes it may be that he will wish to speak with you. But that day is far in the future, I think.

"For now . . . while you were out some of the more ambitious of my men took it on themselves to mop up the rest of the area around the outpost. It turns out there wasn't much of consequence there other than the temple you scouted. Get some rest; tomorrow your real task - the scouting and assault on Kelmarane itself - begins."


----------



## renau1g (Dec 9, 2010)

The cleric bows too tired to speak, he feels like he's been up for months not hours.


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3, 4 as soon as I can get the time....*

[edit:  at least I thought we were supposed to be levelling-up to 4th, but I see that Harnrey is still 3rd.  Perhaps I'm thinking of the wrong campaign?]

Houwlou has one last question, "Lady, a moment, if you please?  There is this um, _thing_ on the bridge that extracts a toll from us each time we cross over.  It cannot be touched as far as we have been able to do, and we have no knowledge where our toll money has gone off.  Do you have knowledge of how we may secure use of the bridge without paying each time, or could you possibly see your way to giving us funds to pay the tolls?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2010)

OOC: You have leveled to fourth now. New spells available in the morning when you wake and everything! Please post your changes in the OOC thread, and incorporate them into your OP sheets . . .  As usual, if you need help with the OP sheets just let me know!

Almah looks puzzled at Houwlou's question. "A _thing_? What sort of thing? Does it endanger us or my mission to re-open the BattleMarket? If so, I'm paying you to handle it. If it doesn't endanger my mission or my people, it can likely wait until we've re-taken Kelmarane. I don't think we'll have any reason to cross the river again until we've secured the town."


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 10, 2010)

OOC - Nice question Leif.  I kinda wanted to bring it up but being a newer member, Tsadok didn't really feel comfortable.  I'd give you some XP's but it says I need to spread them around before giving them to you again.  

IC - Tsadok looks at his feet during this discussion but listens intently.


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3(4 as soon as I can get the time)*

"Yes, Lady, I suppose it does fall within our charge at that.  Only, as I said, we have been so far unable to affect it at all.  It appears to be some sort of undead creature or other....."  Houwlou's embarrassed voice trails off to silence.

OOC:  Thanks for the praise and the good thought anyway, Mikey!

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou Groulenas]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2010)

"actually it is more like a captured deamon whose head is sent to do his master's bidding. it arrives by rolling on the ground to , uh, greet you at the bridge."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2010)

"Hmmm. Has the creature shown itself to be aggressive? Is it a hazard that must be taken care of now? If so, I'm afraid you far outstrip the rest of my men in sheer power and martial ability so if you can't take care if it then the mission is doomed.

"If it's not overtly aggressive, then it will have to wait. I take strong exception to anything limiting the access of potential customers to my new Battle Market so it _will_ have to be dealt with eventually. But now may not be the time."


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3(4 as soon as I can get the time)*

"Lady, it does not seem to be overtly aggressive at this time, but it is certainly an inconvenience to anyone wanting to cross the bridge, and it is _most_ annoying to me personally," Houwlou blushes, "I did mention that it extorts a toll of one gold piece per person each time the bridge is crossed, didn't I?"

[sblock=Stat Block, Houwlou Groulenas]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2010)

Almah looks sympathetically at the Olcán warrior, so clearly out of sorts. "You did mention that, yes." She sighs and continues. "Patience is called for here, I think. This creature, whatever he is, presents no immediate threat of harm so long as one is willing to either pay it's _toll_ or cross the river by other means. Since we're incapable of addressing the problem with our current resources, we must needs leave it be for now and focus on the main problem in front of us - the retaking of Kelmarane. We'll make the bridge our own once we've reestablished the Market.

"Now, if there's nothing else I'll need you rested and ready to make your first foray into Kelmarane tomorrow."


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 10, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok lays a hand on Houwlou and tries to console his friend.  "It's OK... I hate being extorted as well.  But... You can take comfort in knowing we'll be able to take care of that problem before long.  I personally am very much looking forward to taking that demon's head... So to speak.". Tsadok begins to chuckle.  Clearly amused at his joke.  "C'mon... Let's go get a drink and you a nice bath."


----------



## renau1g (Dec 10, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
How far is the river span? [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2010)

"You make too much of the toll. A good swim is better anyway. Let's get some rest."


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3(4 as soon as I can get the time)*



Mowgli said:


> "Now, if there's nothing else I'll need you rested and ready to make your first foray into Kelmarane tomorrow."



"As always, Lady, your words are wisdom itself and bring peace to my heart.  Thank you."


mleibrock said:


> Tsadok lays a hand on Houwlou and tries to console his friend.  sadok begins to chuckle. "C'mon... Let's go get a drink and you a nice bath."



"Very well, I accept that judgment.  However, I would also point out the obvious fact that you're not exactly a fragrant rose yourself, my friend."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2010)

"that would actually be _10 _ gold per person." At Tsadok's joke harnrey audibly groans.

drink and sleep. He leaves at that suggestion.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 12, 2010)

Aodhan's head hasn't even hit the pillow before the Abhac is snoring loudly.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 22, 2010)

The Abhac dreams of bearded women and flowing ale. It is a good dream.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 22, 2010)

I like the subtle hint!


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> I like the subtle hint!



OOC:   Remember, canines (presumably including Olcáns) have _very_ sensitive noses!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 22, 2010)

Harnrey: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2010)

*A New Day Dawns!*

The mercs awake bright and early. The high desert air still holds a bit of the previous night's chill. You make your way to the mess hall set up by Harod and Hadrah (the wrangler/cooks). The changes wrought in the defunct temple of Vardishal in the past couple of days are amazing. Walls and ceilings are being shored up, all of the refuse has been cleared. The industrious merchants and guards are even making inroads into the overgrown garden/courtyard.

Garavel enters and sits with you as you eat. The gruff major-domo allows you a few moments, then speaks.

"Our preliminary scouting of Kelmarane has revealed a few things that you might be interested in knowing before you begin your assault." He begins ticking off points on his fingers.


Most of the building appear to be ruined and empty, but there is activity in places other than the Battle Market.
Every few hours we see a patrol of four Gnolls walking the streets, but they don't appear to be on any sort of regular schedule.
A ruined structure at the base of the hill seems to contain a large beast of some sort. It's impossible to make out details, but a squad of about half a dozen Gnolls armed with swords and crossbows brings large hunks of meat to this location three times a day.
Every other day at noon, a group of four Gnolls brings a fat goat dow the road from the battle market to the ruined millhouse. They come out a few minutes later without the goat.

"That's all we've been able to glean. Hopefully it will be useful to you as you go about clearing the town for Lady Almah."

With that, Garavel takes his leave and you finish your breakfast.

[sblock=OOC (All)]There's a map of Kelmarane here: OP Current Task Page. It's a little difficult to tell from the map, but the town is on a hill, with the Battle Market (the largest building) at the peak. You are on the same side of the river as the bulk of the town.

Orientation:
If you start following the road at the bridge it makes its way past several buildings on the right. These buildings back up against the hill. The southernmost of these buildings is the one to which the meat is being delivered thrice daily.

The row of buildings just north of the compass rose are elevated above the road as it goes west; once it switches back to the east those buildings will be accessible on your right, with the row just north of that (the one with the 'T' shaped building with a dome) above you on your left. The road's final switchback to the west brings you to the top of the hill and the bulk of the buildings, including the Battle Market.

The mill to which the goat is being delivered every other day is the building just east of the bridge.

Everyone is rested, fully stocked on spells and ready to go with the following exceptions:


I need Harnry's memorized spells.
I need Houwlou's level up.
I need to update all of the characters in my HeroLab program (two down, three to go) and to check and update the OP sheets for those who have trouble accessing the site (SD, I'm lookin' at you! )
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2010)

*Keeland*

Keeland enters humming a tune as he selects a hearty breakfast. He listens attentively to Garavel's briefing. "You are a wealth of information sir. I expect we'll have much to talk about as we digest both the food and the information." He considers a moment before continuing. "As long at they don't surprise us, I think we can handle a patrol of Gnolls. I'm much more curious about the beasts they are feeding. It seems likely to me that if they discover our work here they might unleash these whatever they ares on the camp."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2010)

Harnrey walks in with a tome under his arm. He starts eating his food while listening to the reconisonce report, absorming every detailfor rurther digestion. Whent he roeport is over he starts reading his spell book.

spells for the day:
Cantrips-    
* Launch Bolt
    * Caltrops
    * Detect Magic
    * Mage Hand
level 1-
    * Low-Light Vision[
    * Magic Missile[
    * Orb of Acid (Lesser)[
    * unseen servent
level 2-
    *summon monster II
    *bull's strength
    *Acid arrow


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2010)

double post


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 26, 2010)

OOC - I want to be clear to be sure I have this right:

Orientation:
If you start following the road at the bridge it makes its way past several buildings on the right. These buildings back up against the hill. The southernmost of these buildings is the one to which the meat is being delivered thrice daily.  

I'm not clear which row of building you are speaking of.  Are you talking to the E or W of the river and headed which direction on the trail?


The mill to which the goat is being delivered every other day is the building just east of the bridge.

Same here.  Unsure which building you are speaking of.  Can you color code the building you are speaking of.  

IC

"I say we take out the party bringing the goat.  Whatever is eating this might get very hungry after 4 or more days of not eating.  This group is unarmed?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 26, 2010)

"If we take out more then one group of these, that should cause quite a stir with the creature in there" then with a moment of thought he continues, "If we attack the delivery group they will know to be on the guard for more attacks, however, if we take out their goat supply entirely, that would be an entirely different affair and most un-fortuitous for them"


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 26, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok listens intently and then feels sadness.  What exactly does Harney mean by taking out the goat supply.  Surely he's not meaning to slaughter all their goats...

Finally he speaks to Garavel.  "Does it seem to be the same men each time bringing the goats?  Where do they get the goats and do the other men that bring the other creature hunks of mean get their meat from the same location as the goats?... meaning are the hunks of meat possibly cut up goat?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2010)

*Keeland*

"I never thought I would find myself going into the trade of Goat Rustling. I don't think my mum would be proud, but it does seem like a good way to make trouble."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 28, 2010)

"And I wonder if there is a way to look at this person, if it is the same every time, and just bring the goats here to to that couple with the prize goat we rescued some time back"


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 29, 2010)

OOC - Not sure what this posting is saying.

IC - "What goat are you referring to?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 29, 2010)

"oh, sorry, this was a few days before we met you. a prized goat was caught in some nasty catus and that is where we first encountered a, uh, what are thoswe called/, mugwhumpis? nasty little beasts they are. 

Any way, the goat belongs to one of our  employer's people here.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 2, 2011)

*Tsadok*

With the others lost in thought or busy transcribing the map, Tsadok will speak out.

"I don't want to rush this one, Sarenre only knows what beasts they are feeding...and why.

If I had my way, I'd like to recon the area where deliver the whole goat every other day.  Supposedly those men are not armed so that might be the easiest place to start.  What do you guys think?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*



mleibrock said:


> If I had my way, I'd like to recon the area where deliver the whole goat every other day.  Supposedly those men are not armed so that might be the easiest place to start.  What do you guys think?"[/COLOR]



"Sounds reasonable enough, Tsadok!  I have some lesser skill with stealth, and I'd like to accompany you to provide some extra muscle, if I won't slow you down too much or jeopardize the operation."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 40/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 3, 2011)

Harnrey steps up behind Houwlou quietly as he can and suddenly says, "I have been practicing being quiet, and we work as a unit, so i think we all need to investigate this meal of a goat thing."









*OOC:*


Knowledge roll is to wee what he may knolls about gnows, or is it gnows about gnows, er  I think I mean knowls about gnowls. ok, what ever he knows about gnolls, that is what I am trying to say(/ooc)


----------



## renau1g (Jan 4, 2011)

"I have little skill with hiding, perhaps I can provide some knowledge of religious matters or identify their spells instead?" the cleric jests, "No, no, seriously though, I can stay back out of sight and let you kids run along and have your fun" he adds

[sblock=ooc]
hehe...I'm the old one now... and stay off my lawn you whipper-snappers[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]So who's doing what? Just need an action from the group and we can move this thing along![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> With the others lost in thought or busy transcribing the map, Tsadok will speak out.
> 
> ~*-SNIP-*~
> If I had my way, I'd like to recon the area where deliver the whole goat every other day.  Supposedly those men are not armed so that might be the easiest place to start.  What do you guys think?"






Leif said:


> "Sounds reasonable enough, Tsadok!  I have some lesser skill with stealth, and I'd like to accompany you to provide some extra muscle, ~*-SNIP-*~  "






Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey steps up behind Houwlou quietly as he can and suddenly says, "I have been practicing being quiet, and we work as a unit, so i think we all need to investigate this meal of a goat thing."






renau1g said:


> "I have little skill with hiding, perhaps I can provide some knowledge of religious matters or identify their spells instead?" the cleric jests,"[/COLOR]




ooc: 
It looks like we are asking Tsadoc if we can accompany him.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 14, 2011)

*Tsadok*

OOC - What time of day is it?


----------



## renau1g (Jan 14, 2011)

Aodhan would likely allow our more stealthy folks to scout around while he remains somewhere out of sight.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2011)

[sblock=Time of Day]Y'all are talking around the breakfast table - it's early morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Whenever Tsadok is ready, Houwlou will slink along with him on the recon mission.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 40/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Not used to feeling a leader and a little uncomfortable as such.  Tsadok states simply,

"Let's head off then, I'll happily include any that want to come as one never knows what trouble we may find.  Does anyone need to get anything from their room?"

After everyone is ready.  Tsadok will lead the group toward the area where the goat is dropped off every other day.

OOC - Mike - Take us to the point where we are a half mile or so from the area.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I've got you in the SE corner of the map. It's not half a mile but Tsadok figures there's not much chance the group will be seen from here. I didn't figure you'd want to cross the river (again) and everything in Kelmarane except the building to which they take the goat is on the same side of the river as the Monastery. If I've got that wrong and you want to approach from the opposite side of the river let me know, and each person will either need to deduct your 10 GP or make your three swim checks .

Obviously, the size of the 'Bee' marking your location isn't to scale - I wanted to make it big enough for you to see easily.

Is everyone going, then?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2011)

"I think I need to speak to alma for something first. Excuse me." Harnrey stands and exits the tent to speak with their employer about buying 2 sunrods. (OOC: standard price of 2 gp each?) He then stops off and drops 4 days of rations in his tent leaving him with 2 days of travel rations on hand.

[sblock= spells]

```
Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level
    * Launch Bolt                         * [s]Low-Light Vision[
    * Caltrops                            * [s]Magic Missile[
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Orb of Acid (Lesser)[
    * Mage Hand                            *unseen servant

    Second Level
    *summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)
    *bull's strength
    *Acid arrow
```
[/sblock]

He returns expediently, sees Howlou and says"Trouble has found us " and points to the lupine hide in front of him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2011)

[sblock=Scott DeWar]Standard price. Here's an updated copy of Harnry's stat block:

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 36/36     AC: 14   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +02    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08
  Per: +06                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 02       CMB:+03     CMD: 15

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Battle Axe               +3        1d8+1          20/x3     
Dagger (Thrown)          +3 (+4)   1d4+1       19-20/x2     Rng: 10'
Crossbow (Launch Bolt)   +4        1d8         19-20/x2     Rng: 80'

Conjuration Powers:
    * Acid Bolt (1d6+1) 7/7 per Day

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level
    * Launch Bolt                         * Low-Light Vision
    * Caltrops                            * Magic Missile
    * Detect Magic                        * Orb of Acid (Lesser)
    * Mage Hand                           * Unseen Servant


    Second Level
    * Summon Monster II
    * Bull's Strength
    * Acid Arrow
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2011)

ooc: thanks, and take notice that i finally remembered not to use the 







*OOC:*


... commands!


----------



## renau1g (Jan 15, 2011)

"Hmph. If we waited until night I may have a chance, but in the middle of the day? They'd spot me a mile away. I'll wait while you go and find what you can" AOdhan says to Tsadok.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2011)

I could change your armor color to like a flat tan desert blend of colors tomorrow. i do not have the spell today.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 16, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]I've got you in the SE corner of the map. It's not half a mile but Tsadok figures there's not much chance the group will be seen from here. I didn't figure you'd want to cross the river (again) and everything in Kelmarane except the building to which they take the goat is on the same side of the river as the Monastery. If I've got that wrong and you want to approach from the opposite side of the river let me know, and each person will either need to deduct your 10 GP or make your three swim checks .
> 
> Obviously, the size of the 'Bee' marking your location isn't to scale - I wanted to make it big enough for you to see easily.
> 
> Is everyone going, then?[/sblock]




Can we see the building where they take the goat from our current position?  I'd rather not cross the bridge again if we can find a place to observe from this side.

My plan is to just sit and wait to see them bring the goat.  I want to see how many men bring the livestock, to verify they truly are unarmed.  How long they spend at the building and if we notice anything odd when they leave (like one less person   ).  Once we see this, I want to see if it's the same the next visit and the same time.  I also want to see if they all pay to cross the bridge.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2011)

The bridge in Kelmarane is different than the one you've been paying to cross, far upstream of that one. You'd actually have to enter the ruins here to cross the bridge on the map.

The gnolls only bring a goat here every other day. Today is one of the scheduled days, and they are right on time. They are armed (no one goes unarmed in Kelmarane), and the same four come out of the mill as went in - minus the goat, of course.

There's no real time schedule here - will you wait another couple of days and observe them again, or move ahead with your plans?


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 16, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> The bridge in Kelmarane is different than the one you've been paying to cross, far upstream of that one. You'd actually have to enter the ruins here to cross the bridge on the map.
> 
> The gnolls only bring a goat here every other day. Today is one of the scheduled days, and they are right on time. They are armed (no one goes unarmed in Kelmarane), and the same four come out of the mill as went in - minus the goat, of course.
> 
> There's no real time schedule here - will you wait another couple of days and observe them again, or move ahead with your plans?




[sblock=OOC]Mike,  I'm trying to remember when the guy was talking to us telling us about his recon, he mentioned one bunch of peole was armored but the other was not.  Am I correct in this?  Are the men part of a militia? If not, what group is bringing the goat?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Here's a reprint of what Garavel told you at the breakfast table.



Mowgli said:


> "Our preliminary scouting of Kelmarane has revealed a few things that you might be interested in knowing before you begin your assault." He begins ticking off points on his fingers.
> 
> 
> Most of the building appear to be ruined and empty, but there is activity in places other than the Battle Market.
> ...



[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC]Mike,  I'm trying to remember when the guy was talking to us telling us about his recon, he mentioned one bunch of peole was armored but the other was not.  Am I correct in this?  Are the men part of a militia? If not, what group is bringing the goat?[/sblock]




[sblock=for reference]
The mercs awake bright and early. The high desert air still holds a bit of the previous night's chill. You make your way to the mess hall set up by Harod and Hadrah (the wrangler/cooks). The changes wrought in the defunct temple of Vardishal in the past couple of days are amazing. Walls and ceilings are being shored up, all of the refuse has been cleared. The industrious merchants and guards are even making inroads into the overgrown garden/courtyard.

Garavel enters and sits with you as you eat. The gruff major-domo allows you a few moments, then speaks.

"Our preliminary scouting of Kelmarane has revealed a few things that you might be interested in knowing before you begin your assault." He begins ticking off points on his fingers.

    * Most of the building appear to be ruined and empty, but there is activity in places other than the Battle Market.
    * Every few hours we see a patrol of four Gnolls walking the streets, but they don't appear to be on any sort of regular schedule.
    * A ruined structure at the base of the hill seems to contain a large beast of some sort. It's impossible to make out details, but a squad of about half a dozen Gnolls armed with swords and crossbows brings large hunks of meat to this location three times a day.
    * Every other day at noon, a group of four Gnolls brings a fat goat down the road from the battle market to the ruined mill house. They come out a few minutes later without the goat.


"That's all we've been able to glean. Hopefully it will be useful to you as you go about clearing the town for Lady Almah."

With that, Garavel takes his leave and you finish your breakfast.[/sblock]

this comment:



> * Every other day at noon, a group of four Gnolls brings a fat goat down the road from the battle market to the ruined mill house. They come out a few minutes later without the goat.




though not specific, might be the one in question. It could mean that it was not noticed before, but seen now is the fact that they indeed are armed, as all the gnolls are.

Edit: nijaed by the dm!


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 17, 2011)

*Tsadok*

OK....  Well, Tsadok wanted to come to this location first as the entire group discussed because this group was not mentioned to be armed.  A little frustrated because what contact spills his info and then leaves?  It was only mentioned one group was armed, not the other.   Poor intel!

"Well, there is no sense in staying here any longer.  Anyone want to go and see what is in that building?  I know I'm a bit curious.

OOC - Are there any windows on this building?

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 34/34     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 02

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2011)

There are no windows on the old millhouse - you're unable to see inside, and the caravan guards have seen nothing come out in their observations.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 17, 2011)

Harnrey sees that Tsadok is considering the reconnasens of the building and so he draws out a crossbow bolt in on ahnd and his wand in another. ready


----------



## renau1g (Jan 19, 2011)

"You have my axe" the dwarf says


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 19, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Eager, as any young teen, Tsadok  takes one last look around for anyone that might see him and seeing none, he begins jogging toward the millhouse.When he gets there, he will take a walk around the perimeter  listening closely for any clues as to what might be inside.

[sblock=OOC]What are the walls and roof of the structure made of?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2011)

Harnrey jogs behind Tsadok and when he gets to the building he lets him a a 10 foot lead, then follows.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2011)

*Keeland*

With a shrug, Keeland takes up his bow and follows in the wake of the others. He watches outward while the others pay attention to the mill.


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou is, of course ready to proceed, and near the forefront of the procession.  "Let's do this thing!" he says, and to the Dwarf he observes,"You might better get your axe back from the wizard.  You did say that he had it, if memory serves." 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 40/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2011)

You manage to approach the stone building with the ruined tile roof undetected. The thick stone walls combine with the high desert wind to muffle any sounds that might otherwise be heard from inside the building. A quick scout around the walls reveals that there is but one way in or out, a wide double door on the side facing the bridge.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 20, 2011)

*Tsadok*

OOC - Tell us more about the door.  Does it open in or out?  I'm envisioning a barn door, is that correct?  How it it secured?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2011)

OOC: Sturdy wooden doors that open out. Much like barn doors, yes.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 20, 2011)

OOC - How are they secured (locked)?  Or are they locked?


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

As Tasdok casually ambles around the building to inspect the door, Houwlou leaps into action to guard the rogue's flank and maintain a vigilant lookout while he does his inspection.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 40/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2011)

OOC: You can't tell if they're locked by looking at them. Will you pull on one to test it?


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 20, 2011)

*Tsadok*

If the door opens outward, the hinges must be on our side.  How are the attached to the door?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2011)

Geez, I don't know!  Wooden pegs? Screws? Nails, most likely . . . They're _sturdily_ attached.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


would mage hand work to undo the hinge pin?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2011)

OOC: You can try it and see . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 20, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok examines the door and surrounding area looking for any traps or sign of possible magic.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2011)

The young Rogue sees no sign of traps, magical or otherwise.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 20, 2011)

The Abhac stands next to his Olcan ally and watches as the humans study the door. He looks around for the Áilleacht, wondering what's got him so quiet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 21, 2011)

Harnrey taps tsadock on the shoulder and indicated that he (Harnrey would like to lift out the hinge pin, using magic (wiggles fingers and then uses hand in lifting action)


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 21, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey taps tsadock on the shoulder and indicated that he (Harnrey would like to lift out the hinge pin, using magic (wiggles fingers and then uses hand in lifting action)




Tsadok looks to his left after Harney taps his shoulder and grunts a bit as Harney moves to Tsadok's right.  'That old trick' thinks the teen.". Once he figures out what Harney wants to do Tsadok takes a position to the far side of the door being unhinged.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 21, 2011)

[mentle grunt] Harnrey will try and remove the hinge pins with mage hand.[/mentle grunt]


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou looks fidgety and says, "Get a move on guys!  We're kinda just standing out here in the open with our britches down! (Figuratively speaking of course.)"

OOC:  I know this really didn't take that long, but it was almost a page of posts, so....
[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 40/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2011)

The bottom pin on the left side door comes out of its hinge with a rasping sound like a whetstone on a badly nicked blade. The middle pin is slightly more difficult, but yields to Harnry's mighty intellect. The top pin proves to be too badly jammed due to the fact that the entire weight of the door is now hanging on it. The door is somewhat askew now, and a small sliver of the interior exposed to your view. Aodhán and Tsadok see a small bit of the large room but are unable to see any inhabitants. To Harnry and Houwlou there is only darkness.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 21, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok puts his nose to the crack trying to discern what the heck is in here.  If nothing else, he expects ther to be an overwhelming smell of feces.  Eating a whole goat every other day has to come out one way or another and we didn't see the guards remove any excrement.


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC for Mikey]Yuck, dude![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2011)

The stench wafting from the ruined mill house is almost overwhelming, but Tsadok manages to suppress his gag reflex long enough to look inside. His darkvision reveals a large room with four pillars toward the center and a raised level on each side. Multiple piles of offal - crap and rotting goat remains - fill the back corners. He is unable to see any inhabitants from his current vantage point, but from here his sharp ears clearly pick up movement - likely from the NW corner.

[sblock=Map]You're looking in from the double doors to the north. The door and passage in the SE aren't actually there (I scavenged this map from another module).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou observes, "Mmmm, smells like home in here."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 40/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2011)

"hold the door steady and level and i might be able to get the lasst, Dear gods, wha tis tha smell?"

Harnrey's eyes water at the level of gnasty!


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 23, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok is thinking this whole door removal might not be a good idea.  If this thing is as big as he thinks, he might not be able to keep it inside if the door is unhinged.

But...unable to control his curiosity, he torques the door and wriggles inside.  Trying very hard to stay near the wall and out of site of whatever might be inside.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2011)

*Keeland*

Staying upwind as best he can, Keeland keeps his eyes turned outward looking for threats as the others try to open the door. "Gods, everyone for miles around is gonna know that door is open from the smell coming out." He keeps Tempest in hand and ready.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2011)

not neccessarily. i hear gnolls don't smell much better.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC (All)]This would be a perfect time for some initiative rolls. No actions yet, please. Tsadok's the only one inside at this point, as well as the only one aware specifically that there's something in there, what it looks like, etc. and until his initiative comes up (and maybe after, depending on how things go) he'll be blocking the door.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 23, 2011)

Aodhán covers his face with his elbow, the stale smell of his unwashed body and sweaty armor far more enticing than the awful smell emanating from the building.

[sblock=ooc]
ini (1d20+2=12)[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 23, 2011)

*Tsadok*

[sblock=OOC]I know this was probably not the brightest thing to have Tsadok do but I'm thinking his youth might have him feeling his oats in this case.[/sblock]

initiative roll (1d20+3=8)


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 34/34     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 02

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2011)

inishkative: Harnrey still cannot see inside and waits for some indication of what he should do.

[sblock=mowgli] sorry, but i posted those two rolills thinking i was on another thread. wasted a really good one there![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Initiative roll added.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 40/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2011)

*Keeland*

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 35/35     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+06
  Per: +11                       HERO Points: 03
       
  BAB: 03       CMB: 04     CMD: 17

Weapon                    Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Tempest (Keen Longbow +2) +8        1d8+2       19-20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                 +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level (4/4)
    * Detect Magic                        * Confusion, Lesser
    * Light                               * Cure Light Wounds
    * Mage Hand                           * Sleep
    * Mending                             * Summon Monster I
    * Prestidigitation                    
    * Resistance                          

    Second Level (2/2)
    * Cat's Grace
    * Glitterdust
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2011)

[sblock=Tsadok]Tsadok squirms through the crack between the doors and into the gloomy interior of the millhouse. No sooner has he made his way through and straightened up than he's startled near to death by a wailing scream, followed by words in a language unknown to him (spoken in a very harsh voice), and a rush of air and almost deafening beat of wings.

He looks up just in time to see a horrific beast - combining the features of a lean buck for its body, forelegs, and jagged antlers with the hindquarters and razor-sharp talons of some mighty avian predator. Below eyes burning with endless hunger sprouts a wolf ’s muzzle, filled with shearing, bloody teeth, stained by gory evidence of the beast’s insatiable appetite for warm hearts. Strangest, though, is the creature’s shadow, which light reveals to be not that of a winged quadruped, but a humanoid silhouette.

All of this registers just before the horrific creature slams its antlers square into the young Rogue's chest!

[sblock=Actions]The creature charges (a short flight from its position in the NW corner): To Hit, Damage (1d20+10=13, 2d4+3=9)[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Outside]You hear a flapping of mighty wings and a harsh voice rasping out words in a tongue unknown to any of you. There's the sound of a heavy impact and a grunt from Tsadok.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Party is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Peryton            17/13/14    00      None
Keeland            16/13/13    00      FF
Harnry             14/12/12    00      FF
Aodhán             20/12/18    00      FF
Tsadok             15/13/12    09      FF
Houwlou            17/11/16    00      FF
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 23, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Tsadok]Tsadok squirms through the crack between the doors and into the gloomy interior of the millhouse. No sooner has he made his way through and straightened up than he's startled near to death by a wailing scream, followed by words in a language unknown to him (spoken in a very harsh voice), and a rush of air and almost deafening beat of wings.
> 
> He looks up just in time to see a horrific beast - combining the features of a lean buck for its body, forelegs, and jagged antlers with the hindquarters and razor-sharp talons of some mighty avian predator. Below eyes burning with endless hunger sprouts a wolf ’s muzzle, filled with shearing, bloody teeth, stained by gory evidence of the beast’s insatiable appetite for warm hearts. Strangest, though, is the creature’s shadow, which light reveals to be not that of a winged quadruped, but a humanoid silhouette.
> 
> ...






[sblock=OOC Mike]a 13 doesn't hit me does it?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2011)

[sblock=MikeL]It does, just. In Pathfinder everyone is flat-footed until they take their first combat action.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2011)

*Keeland*

OOC: Can Keeland get a shot through the narrow opening?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2011)

OOC: He can. The Peryton has Improved Cover (+8 to AC).


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

[ACTION ON HOLD, WAITING FOR KEELAND]

Seeing Keeland make to reach for his bow, Houwlou quickly says, "Bollocks on that idea, Keeland, let's get this door torn down so we can all help the little fellow!"  The wolfkin then immediately applies all of his strength to tearing down the door, or at least getting it open wide enough to pass through.  "Grrrr," he growls as he struggles futiley against the door.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 40/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2011)

Leif said:


> "Grrrr," he growls as he struggles futiley against the door.




OOC: It's OK big guy! Keeland goes way before Houwlou, so he'll get his shot through the door before Houwlou tries to open it. Or someone else will open it first and you can change your action . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 23, 2011)

*Tsadok*

The primal ferocity of the beast's attack take Tsadok completely by surprise.  He barely manages to keep his wit and fight off the thought of dying right here and now.

He does manage to find his sap and get a good blow in on the beast.

1d20+6=20

damage (1d6+4=8)

As his sap hits, he lets out what he thinks is a grunt but in reality is a guttural scream

enforcer intimidate check (1d20+10=19)


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 25/34     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 02

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

Harnrey pulls out a tiny bag and a small csandle and grins. "minu juurde tulla, mul on vaja teie abi!"

The wind starts picking up aas harnrey chants the same wordsover and over .. .. .. ..

summon monster II- summon a small air elemental
Feat: Augment Summoning
-benifits; Benefit: Each creature you conjure with any summon spell
-gains a +4 enhancement bonus to Strength and Constitution
-for the duration of the spell that summoned it.
[sblock=small air elemtal stat block]
move 100 (perfect)
defense:
AC 17, touch 14, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +3 natural, +1 size)
hp 17 (2d10+4)
Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +0
Defensive Abilities air mastery; Immune elemental traits
offense:
Speed fly 100 ft. (perfect)
Melee slam +6 (1d4+3)
Special Attacks whirlwind (DC 12)
stats:
Str 16, Dex 17, Con 16, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +2; CMB +4; CMD 17
Feats Flyby Attack, Improved InitiativeB, Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +7, Escape Artist +7, Fly +17, Knowledge (planes) +1, Perception +4, Stealth +11[/sblock]

spell: casting time 1 round
range 35 feet
duration: 1 round / level (base)+1/2 levels (school power)= 6 rounds
ooc:
I want it to arrive where it will flank with tsadok
(I have waioted a long time to cast this spell.)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2011)

*Keeland*

Keeland whirls about in response to the noises behind him and catches a glimpse of the creature attacking Tsadok. His bow already in hand he snaps off a shot, but it grazes the door frame and goes wide. 

OOC: I'm guessing that with cover a 21 isn't good enough. Will edit if I'm wrong.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2011)

Keeland's arrow zips through the small opening, just missing Houwlou's furry ear as the Olcán moves to pry open the door. It also misses whatever the thing is inside the mill.

Harnry calmly takes out a few accoutrements and begins casting a spell.

[sblock=Harnry]I'm gonna say that without moving up and placing your eye on the crack where the door is opening you don't have any way of seeing that square - or really anything inside the room right now. It's full high desert daylight outside where you are and very dim inside the mill, and the opening is still fairly small for all the activity going on around it.

Possibly your elemental could help pry the door open farther, or move inside once it's summoned?[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Aodhán, Tsadok (action posted), then Houwlou are up.     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Peryton            17/13/14    00      None
Keeland            16/13/13    00      None
Harnry             14/12/12    00      None
Aodhán             20/12/18    00      FF
Tsadok             15/13/12    09      FF
Houwlou            17/11/16    00      FF
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou gives Keeland a dirty look for nearly perforating his ear with an arrow, but keeps struggling with the door.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 40/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 25, 2011)

[sblock=DM]
Would the closed door block my Channel Energy to bring some healing to Tsadok? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2011)

[sblock=r1g]Nope, Channel Energy is area effect - AFAIK, barriers don't effect it. And Aodhán goes before Tsadok, so the Peryton won't have been harmed by the time he channels.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2011)

As the last chant gets spoken, he points to just outside the door and orders the elemental in to attack the god awful sonding thing inside (not tsadok, the other one).

ooc: 'move inside once it's summoned' is perfectly fine for me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2011)

[sblock=SDeWar]Excellent! It'll appear on Harnry's turn next round and move to attack, then (pending the state of the battlefield at that time, anyway).[/sblock]

[sblock=All]Looks like we just need an official action for Aodhán and I can wrap the round and figure out what the Peryton's gonna do next.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 29, 2011)

Aodhán struggles to help Houwlou with the door.









*OOC:*



str check (1d20+2=6)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2011)

Aodhán moves to help Houwlou pry apart the doors to widen the opening, but they're jammed fast. Harnry continues his summoning, his voice taking on an otherworldly quality as it bridges the gap between the Prime Material plane and the Elemental Plane of Air.

Inside the building, the twisted beast answers Tsadok's scream with a bellow of it's own as it renews it's fierce attack. Horns and hooves all score, tearing painful gashes in the mercenary's chest and thighs.

        *GM:*  Party is up. Harnry's Elemental will appear on his initiative (just after Keeland's action). Tsadok's in a bad way, boys - time to pull out all the stops!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Peryton            17/13/14    00/03      Shaken (1/3)
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Tsadok             15/13/12    [COLOR="Red"]20[/COLOR]         None
Houwlou            17/11/16    00         None
```
[/sblock]

No changes to the map.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2011)

ooc:I have my table top game to day and may be slow in posting, so here is my planned actions: 
Air elemental slams
If Harnrey get a good view of Peryton, then he casts Magic Missle

[sblock=Sm air elemental stats]
move 100 (perfect)
defense:
AC 17, touch 14, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +3 natural, +1 size)
hp 17 (2d10+4)
Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +0
Defensive Abilities air mastery; Immune elemental traits
offense:
Speed fly 100 ft. (perfect)
Melee slam +6 (1d4+3)
Special Attacks whirlwind (DC 12)
stats:
Str 16, Dex 17, Con 16, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +2; CMB +4; CMD 17
Feats
 Flyby Attack (When flying, the creature can take a move action and another standard action at any point during the move. The creature cannot take a second move action during a round when it makes a flyby attack.)

, Improved InitiativeB
, Weapon Finesse

Skills Acrobatics +7, Escape Artist +7, Fly +17, Knowledge (planes) +1, Perception +4, Stealth +11 
[/sblock]

With a rush in the air, the near invisible being of air speeds to the periton, slams it and stops at the back of the old mill house. (flyby attack). There is a challenging look in its syes as it stares at the beaast. Suddenly from Harnrey's direction comes two darts of light and force that slam unerroringly into the monster that is beating the tar out of Tsadok.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2011)

[sblock=Mowgli]Could Keeland use a hero point to get the door open? To boost a str. check or a blow to the door henge maybe?[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 29, 2011)

The cleric has an idea, he points at the hinge and an ear splitting sound emits from the hinge. It explodes. 

[sblock=ooc]
10' back from door...just in case

Use _Shatter_ on the top hinge that had all the weight on it...

Hope that blows it open
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 45/45     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+06   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+09
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB: 05     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +6        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +5        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (5+1)
    * Create Water                        * Bless
    * Detect Magic                        * Cause Fear
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil (x2)

    Second Level (4+1)
    * Weapon of Awe
    * Bull'S Strength
    * Shatter [s](x2)[/s]
    * Invisibility (Domain Spell)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2011)

With a rush of air, Harnry's summoned Elemental squeezes through the crack and slams into the Peryton, stopping its movement only when it reaches the back of the millhouse. There is a challenging look in its eyes as it stares at the beast. Suddenly from Harnry's direction comes two darts of light and force that slam unerringly into the monster that is beating the tar out of Tsadok.

Aodhán backs up, mutters a quick prayer and points at the hinge; the rusted metal shatters and the door drops to the ground. Houwlou tries in vain to avoid the falling door, but is clipped by the corner.

[sblock=Scotley]Hope you don't mind me playing fast and loose with the initiative there - Keeland will be back in his proper spot next round. He's up![/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Peryton            17/13/14    01/03      Shaken (1/3)
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Tsadok             15/13/12    20         None
Houwlou            17/11/16    02         None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 29, 2011)

*Tsadok*

OOC - Am I correct in thinking I can not get in an attack this round that the beast is too far away?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2011)

OOC: The Peryton didn't move - the air elemental basically smashed its fists down as it flew by. You can surely attack!


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Owww, Aodhán!! Be careful there!  I'm on _your_ side!"  Grimacing, Houwlou rushes through the now open door and smites the peryton with his longsword!

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 29, 2011)

"Don't worry friend, I'll fix ya after you help Tsadok!" Aodhán calls back

[sblock=Leif]
Isnt that a threat? [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 29, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Can I move 5 feet around this thing without drawing an AoO?  I'm wanting to try and flank with Houwlou.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2011)

OOC: Yep. 5' steps don't incur AoOs. But you can't take a 5' step in addition to another move. However, you should note that your action comes before Houwlou's, so this attack won't get the flanking bonus. Your next one would, assuming the Peryton doesn't move.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 30, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Yep. 5' steps don't incur AoOs. But you can't take a 5' step in addition to another move. However, you should note that your action comes before Houwlou's, so this attack won't get the flanking bonus. Your next one would, assuming the Peryton doesn't move.




I'm not sure why I woud want to take a 5' step and another move.  I can take a 5' step and still attack correct?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2011)

OOC: Yes.


----------



## Leif (Jan 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC for renau1g]


			
				rena1g said:
			
		

> "Don't worry friend, I'll fix ya after you help Tsadok!" Aodhán calls back



Don't even _joke_ about 'fixing' Houwlou!  Anyway, he's a wolf(kin) not a lapdogkin! 
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 30, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok moves 5' in whatever direction is opposite where the others are approaching in hopes of getting into a flanking position and then attacks timidly hoping to concentrate on staving off any further damage.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2863226/

His cautious hit still finds its mark and as Tsadok's eyes meet the Peyton's briefly, the Peyton sees he is not going to easily be his meal.

intimidate check (1d20+10=30)

(what a waste of a nat 20)

damage (1d6+4=9)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 25/34     AC: 15 [COLOR="Magenta"](17 now in TD)[/COLOR]   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 02

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 30, 2011)

[sblock=mleibrock]Found this for ya on the Pathfinder srd, otherwise known as the PRD:


			
				PRD said:
			
		

> Fighting Defensively as a Full-Round Action: You can choose to fight defensively when taking a full-attack action. If you do so, you take a -4 penalty on all attacks in a round to gain a +2 dodge bonus to AC for the same round. PRD



However, if you do this, you can't take a 5-foot step. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2011)

*Keeland*

Lost in the fog of war, Keeland dithers a moment unsure what action to take. The crashing down of the door breaks through his confusion and he reaches for an arrow. Tempest twangs as the first shaft is released and the tune gets a second cord from the second thrum of the string as another arrow follows the first. A false note sounds as the first arrow strikes the stone of the far wall, but the final crack of percussion as the arrow strikes flesh is sweet music indeed.

OOC: Attacks should have been 10 and 20 thanks to point blank shot. I remembered in time for the damage roll.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 35/35     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+06
  Per: +11                       HERO Points: 03
       
  BAB: 03       CMB: 04     CMD: 17

Weapon                    Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Tempest (Keen Longbow +2) +8        1d8+2       19-20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                 +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level (4/4)
    * Detect Magic                        * Confusion, Lesser
    * Light                               * Cure Light Wounds
    * Mage Hand                           * Sleep
    * Mending                             * Summon Monster I
    * Prestidigitation                    
    * Resistance                          

    Second Level (2/2)
    * Cat's Grace
    * Glitterdust
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2011)

Lost in the fog of war, Keeland dithers a moment unsure what action to take. The crashing down of the door breaks through his confusion and he reaches for an arrow. Tempest twangs as the first shaft is released and the tune gets a second cord from the second thrum of the string as another arrow follows the first. A false note sounds as the first arrow strikes the stone of the far wall, but the final crack of percussion as the arrow strikes flesh is sweet music indeed.

[sblock=Scotley]I could be wrong, but I have your Attack Bonus at +5 (+3 BAB, +3 DEX, +2 Tempest, +1 PBS, -4 for firing into melee). Still one hit & one miss, though.[/sblock]

Tsadok takes a quick step away from the door to give the other room to enter and smacks the beast soundly with his sap even as Houwlou comes rushing through the door and smites the Peryton with his longsword!

[sblock=MikeL]Each hit with a successful intimidate check will start the round count for the number of rounds your opponent is Shaken over at one. Rather than stack up, the total rounds will be the greater of the new damage or the old. Using the current fight for an example: 

The first round it was intimidated for three rounds. Normally this round it would be at 2 of 3, but since Tsadok intimidated it again, this time for four rounds, it’s at 1 of 4. Had he intimidated it again but only for 2 rounds this time, it would be at 1 of 3 (‘round count’ resets, but the previous total rounds were higher); had he not managed to intimidate it the count would still be 2 of 3. Not sure how well I’ve explained it, so if you’re not getting what I’m saying just give me a call.[/sblock]

The Peryton gives an almost negligent shake of its grotesque head in Houwlou's direction, goring the wolf-kin with its long horns, then rears and lashes out once again at Tsadok with wickedly sharp hooves. The half-orc neatly slips the blows.

[sblock=OOC]Damage vs. Houwlou, Tsadok (1d6+3=7, 1d4+1=3)[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Mercs are up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Peryton            17/13/14    10/07      Shaken (1/4)
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Tsadok             17/15/13    20         None
Houwlou            17/11/16    09         None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou grimaces as the antlers pierce his flesh, and he howls mightily as he renews his attack!

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 31/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 1, 2011)

Ooc - Mike,  

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think he missed?  If I'm fighting defensively my AC is +2.  See stat block?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2011)

Harnrey directs the air elemental to attack the monserous beast then  words that are not heard too well over the wind and din of battle that conjure a green viscouls ball of acid.
Crunchy:
Orb of acid, lessor is at +4, but -4 for being thrown into combat.

Air Elemental: round 2 of 5

The Air Elemental darts in and out perfectly through poles and people and slams with its fist and then continues outh the door for 10 feet. Those who are near it notice the smell of fresh air and a light incense.



Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=Sm air elemental stats]
> move 100 (perfect)
> defense:
> AC 17, touch 14, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +3 natural, +1 size)
> ...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2011)

[sblock=MikeL]You are correct. Post amended. 

Also, it didn't make a difference this round but I also have Tsadok's attack bonus at +5 when fighting defensively (+9 when fighting regularly). (+3 BAB, +4 STR, +1 Weapon Focus (Sap), +1 MW Sap)[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 1, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=MikeL]You are correct. Post amended.
> 
> Also, it didn't make a difference this round but I also have Tsadok's attack bonus at +5 when fighting defensively (+9 when fighting regularly). (+3 BAB, +4 STR, +1 Weapon Focus (Sap), +1 MW Sap)[/sblock]




OOC - Mike, thanks for that, I appreciate it.  I guess I missed some bonuses somewhere.  That surely helps.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 1, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok sees his friends come in to help him battle this demon and has a renewed sense of purpose.  As the beast attempts to strike him with his hooves he neatly dodges left 5' more and again connects solidly with his sap while continuing to attack defensively.

1d20+5=22

1d20+10=28 - intimidate check

1d6+4=7 - damage


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Scotley]I could be wrong, but I have your Attack Bonus at +5 (+3 BAB, +3 DEX, +2 Tempest, +1 PBS, -4 for firing into melee). Still one hit & one miss, though.[/sblock]




[sblock=Mowgli]Yes, I screwed that one up. Sorry![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2011)

"Tsadok, step back and I will heal you."

OOC: Assuming he steps back, Keeland will cast cure light wounds. If not he'll cast Confusion Lesser.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 2, 2011)

The cleric begins chanting for aid and the group feels themselves bolstered by an unknown source.

[sblock=ooc]
Cast Bless - Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 45/45     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+06   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+09
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB: 05     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +6        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +5        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (5+1)
    * Create Water                       [s] * Bless[/s]
    * Detect Magic                        * Cause Fear
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil (x2)

    Second Level (4+1)
    * Weapon of Awe
    * Bull'S Strength
    * Shatter [s](x2)[/s]
    * Invisibility (Domain Spell)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2011)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Assuming he steps back, Keeland will cast cure light wounds. If not he'll Confusion Lesser.




OOC: Tsadok's action comes after Keeland's; Mike, just let me know if you want him to zig or zag (go back right to get the healing or go left to get one step closer to a flank).


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 2, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Tsadok's action comes after Keeland's; Mike, just let me know if you want him to zig or zag (go back right to get the healing or go left to get one step closer to a flank).




I'm gonna go ahead and hit this round and hope I don't die this fight


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2011)

ooc:its gunna eat your heart out!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2011)

"Tsadok, step back and I will heal you." Keeland shakes his head in mild frustration as his friend ignores his terrible wounds and steps even further into the combat. The Bard’s trained voice rings out as he chants a few quick words and gestures through the door . . . the Peryton shakes its head sending Half-Orc and Olcán blood and gobbets of flesh flying through the air.

The air elemental zips back through the battlefield, slamming the Peryton again on its way through. Harnry calls on his connection with the earth to bring forth a gob of acid – his throw is spot on, and the acid sizzles as it burns the creatures flesh! The thing turns and snaps madly at its flank, looking around to find the sources of its pain . . .

Aodhán intones a quick prayer to Lonrach, and the group feels themselves bolstered by an unknown source.

Tsadok smacks the Peryton again with his sap, giving it a good hard glare at the same time. The creature whirls to face this latest attack . . . The young Rogue flinches from its mad gaze and sees his imminent doom as the thing rears up on its grotesque vulture’s legs . . .

And Houwlou drives his longsword in a hard thrust to its shoulder. Finally settling on a target, the confused creature spins on its hind legs and lashes out; it’s hooves crash to the floor of the mill, and it drives it’s horns deep into the Olcán’s gut!

        *GM:*  Merc's are up again!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Peryton            17/13/14    19/09      Shaken (3)
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Tsadok             17/15/12    20         None
Houwlou            17/11/16    15         None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2011)

Air Elemental: round 3 of 5

Once again the air elemental stops on a half copper and turns with a look of determination at the unatural beast within. Once again it does it fly by slam!

(OOPS: the attack is actually 23. I forgot the bless.

Harnrey holds his hand out and a line of \green acid forms in it, growing until it resembles a crossbow bolt. With a gesture the bolt flies to the Peryton.

"Uh oh" says Harnrey as he watches the bolt of acid fly off on it own accord, the battle chaos not helping at all as well.

[sblock=Crunchy
acid bolt att +5 damage 1d6 + 2
bless+1;dex+2, bab+2
(actual is dart, but for fluff, a small crossbow bolt!)
[/sblock]



Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=Sm air elemental stats]
> move 100 (perfect)
> defense:
> AC 17, touch 14, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +3 natural, +1 size)
> ...



ooc:
I rolled a 1 
*shudder* *sob* * shudder* **rolls die .. .. .. ..


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 5, 2011)

*Tsadok*

[sblock=OOC]Tsadok and Houwlou are now in flanking position.  I'm gonna hold Tsadok's action to see what the others do first.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 5, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> "Tsadok, step back and I will heal you." Keeland shakes his head in mild frustration as his friend ignores his terrible wounds and steps even further into the combat. The Bard’s trained voice rings out as he chants a few quick words and gestures through the door . . . the Peryton shakes its head sending Tsadok’s blood and gobbets of flesh flying through the air.
> 
> The air elemental zips back through the battlefield, slamming the Peryton again on its way through. Harnry calls on his connection with the earth to bring forth a gob of acid – his throw is spot on, and the acid sizzles as it burns the creatures flesh! The thing turns and snaps madly at its flank, looking around to find the sources of its pain . . .
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC]Not that is really matters but the Peyton missed me last round so it think your post should read is shakes Houwlou's guts not Tsadok's  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Aaaach," cries the Olcán as the antlers of the Peryton pierce his flesh.  But, having no time to whine about his grievous wounds, Houwlou quickly draws his dagger with his off-hand and assault the monstrous beast with longsword and dagger.  Finding his longsword entangled in the antlers of the peryton, Houwlou uses it as a lever to move the beasts head to the side, exposing its throat to his dagger, which he plunges into the creature's neck up to the hilt.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 16+5(from Keeland)/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2011)

*Keeland*

Seeing the nasty wound, Howlou takes, Keeland steps out and chants out a song of curing. The gentle magic flows into the Olcán easing the worst of the damage.



[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 35/35     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+06
  Per: +11                       HERO Points: 03
       
  BAB: 03       CMB: 04     CMD: 17

Weapon                    Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Tempest (Keen Longbow +2) +8        1d8+2       19-20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                 +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level (2/4)
    * Detect Magic                        * Confusion, Lesser
    * Light                               * Cure Light Wounds
    * Mage Hand                           * Sleep
    * Mending                             * Summon Monster I
    * Prestidigitation                    
    * Resistance                          

    Second Level (2/2)
    * Cat's Grace
    * Glitterdust
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 6, 2011)

*Tsadok*

OOC - Still waiting on Aodhán's action since he goes before Tsadok.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 7, 2011)

*Tsadok*

[sblock=OOC]I guess it really doesn't matter if I post now, I think I know what Tsadok would do regardless.[/sblock]

Finally having made his way around to the rear of the creature and with it concentrating it's attention on Houwlou, Tsadok will attempt to strike the beast's testicular region.

OOPS - Oh Yeah, Add another +1 to that attack roll for the bless.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/34     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I am going to bleed a little of the crit miss in this round







As soon as the word 'oops' leaves his mouth he sees the path that the shaped acid took. there is a beam just past the air elemental that is now visible that has a large burnt/smoldering area on it, just above the left shoulder of the air elemental, for just a brief moment she turns to Harnrey and says words that are more caustic and sizzling with anger then the acid he conjurs. 

Wait, She?

"I'm sorry, mistress. You know I never would .. .. .." She raises her air fist at Harnrey, then with a huff that stirs all the air in the building, she turns to the unnatural abomination and does a flyby attack once again.

Harnrey conjures another acid bolt,but to miss all of the combatants, he misses wildly.

[sblock=crunchy]
acid bolt att +5 damage 1d6 + 2
bless+1;dex+2, bab+2
(actual is dart, but for fluff, a small crossbow bolt!)

Damage: Air Elemental: 1d4 + 3 
Attack: Air Elemental: 1d20 + 7
[/sblock]

ooc: ignore the attack 23 and make the 17 an 18, please


----------



## renau1g (Feb 7, 2011)

The cleric decides to come up into the melee, swinging his axe, but the cramped entrance gives him little room to maneuver.

[sblock=ooc]
Had my daughter's baptism yesterday so I've been busy this weekend. 

Move: to D9
Standard: attack vs ac; dmg (1d20+6+1=13, 1d10+2=9)

Nope.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 45/45     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+06   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+09
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB: 05     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +6        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +5        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (5+1)
    * Create Water                       [s] * Bless[/s]
    * Detect Magic                        * Cause Fear
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil (x2)

    Second Level (4+1)
    * Weapon of Awe
    * Bull'S Strength
    * Shatter [s](x2)[/s]
    * Invisibility (Domain Spell)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2011)

[sblock=SD]







Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I am going to bleed a little of the crit miss in this round
> ...




You're a little ahead, I think - still resolving Round 3. I'll use this for round four, though.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=SD]
> 
> You're a little ahead, I think - still resolving Round 3. I'll use this for round four, though.[/sblock]



[sblock=Mowgli]
ok, Sorry to get confizziluated[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2011)

The grotesque creature whirls and spins as it takes grievous blows from both Houwlou and Tsadok. Keeland steps in and applies a bit of his Bardic magic to the worst of Houwlou's wounds, and Harnrys' elemental ally smacks the thing on another flyby. Aodhán steps into the fray, but his first effort is somewhat lacking.

The Peryton's mad flailing about is not wholly ineffective, and it clips Tsadok on the shoulder with a hoof by way of punishment for his wicked blow to it's balls.

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Peryton            17/13/14    26/17      Shaken (2)
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Tsadok             17/15/13    25         None
Houwlou            17/11/16    10         None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 9, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> The grotesque creature whirls and spins as it takes grievous blows from both Houwlou and Tsadok. Keeland steps in and applies a bit of his Bardic magic to the worst of Houwlou's wounds, and Harnrys' elemental ally smacks the thing on another flyby. Aodhán steps into the fray, but his first effort is somewhat lacking.
> 
> The Peryton's mad flailing about is not wholly ineffective, and it clips Tsadok on the shoulder with a hoof by way of punishment for his wicked blow to it's balls.
> 
> ...






OOC - I forgot to roll my intimidate check last round but it missed anyway,  intimidate check (1d20+10=12)

Also I don't see where you rolled damage for the Peryton's hoof?


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou growls furiously and attacks again.  Again, the Olcán Ranger misses with his sword, but this time his dagger bites DEEP into the beast (6hp dam).

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 16+5(from Keeland)/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2011)

ooc: I don't see a call to the next round. also is this the roound where my last post happens?. I have my self so confuzzed right now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2011)

[sblock=MikeL]







mleibrock said:


> Also I don't see where you rolled damage for the Peryton's hoof?




Rolled it, but forgot to add it to the Combat Status block. (The roll is in with the 'to hit' roll).[/sblock]

[sblock=Scott DeWar]







Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: I don't see a call to the next round. also is this the roound where my last post happens?. I have my self so confuzzed right now.




Harnry's already rolled for this round.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 9, 2011)

Aodhán takes a deep breath to calm himself and focus on his training, he could handle this thing. With more careful strokes, the cleric manages to get past the creature's defenses, but only scores a minor wound for his efforts. 

[sblock=ooc]
Had my daughter's baptism yesterday so I've been busy this weekend. 

Move:n/a
Standard: attack     vs ac; dmg (1d20+6+1=17, 1d10+2=4)

just hits for all of 2 damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 45/45     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+06   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+09
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB: 05     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +6        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +5        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (5+1)
    * Create Water                       [s] * Bless[/s]
    * Detect Magic                        * Cause Fear
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil (x2)

    Second Level (4+1)
    * Weapon of Awe
    * Bull'S Strength
    * Shatter [s](x2)[/s]
    * Invisibility (Domain Spell)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 9, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=MikeL]
> 
> Rolled it, but forgot to add it to the Combat Status block. (The roll is in with the 'to hit' roll).[/sblock]
> 
> ...




  [sblock=OOC Mike]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/search/767212/

Here is what I see for the Peryton, and I don't see where the damage roll is, I see only the horns and 2 hooves attacks (3 at d20+(x))

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2011)

[sblock=MikeL]Rolled and fixed - good catch! I was looking at the last roll on the 'to hit' post as the damage since it was so incredibly low . . .[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 9, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok begins to feel weakened by his bleeding wounds and knows he can not take much more.  As the beast's hoof pounds into his shoulder, he connects directly with its larynx.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 9/34     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2011)

[sblock= Mowgli] so next round is new attacks and rolls![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2011)

Harnry's Air Elemental zooms in for another slam attack, hitting but having little effect. Aodhán finally gets into the fight with a blow, but his axe also seems strangely ineffective. Tsadok steps up inside the things flailing hooves and slams his sap into it's throat; the creature looks at him wildly for a second, madness apparent in its gaze, then collapses to the ground. Silence descends on the ruined mill, broken only by the gasping breaths of the combatants as you calm yourselves from the rush of battle.


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou sheathes sword and dagger, produces his waterskin and drinks a long draft from it, before using a little of the water to wash off the worst of his spilled blood.  "I never hunted a hart as cranky as that one before, let me tell you!"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 10, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok, looking to be in worse shape than the beast, has an expression of urgency on his face as he reaches in his bag for some rope to bind this creature.


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 9/34     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2011)

Keeland summons healing power through his music and projects it onto Tsadoc. "Your wounds are beyond my meager power, but perhaps this will help until you can rest up a bit."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2011)

"Save your spells Keeland, Lonrach will heal our wounds." Aodhán states confidently as white light surrounds the injured party members, before winking out, he appears confused, before refocusing on his holy symbol. Again the light appears, but winks out briefly. His eyebrows furrow in frustration. Finally as he concentrates the light stays active and the energy heals most of the wounds suffered. Only young Tsadok still feels the brunt of the attack. 

The Abhac then focuses the healing solely on the spry human and Tsadok feels the sting of the injuries removed. 

A wide smile is evident on Aodhán's face after his ministrations are completed.

[sblock=ooc]
Use Channel Energy - heal - channel energy #1 (2d6=4) 4... errr let's do it again. channel energy #2 (2d6=4) what?!?!? ok... one more time.     channel energy #3 (2d6=9) Ok, that's more like it. Everyone heals 17. 

Tsadok - Convert Protection from Evil to CLW - clw (1d8+3=8) for 8 more

Total healing to Tsadok = 25, exactly enough.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 45/45     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+06   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+09
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB: 05     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +6        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +5        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (5+1)
    * Create Water                       [s] * Bless[/s]
    * Detect Magic                        * Cause Fear
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil [s](x2)[/s]

    Second Level (4+1)
    * Weapon of Awe
    * Bull'S Strength
    * Shatter [s](x2)[/s]
    * Invisibility (Domain Spell)


Channel Energy 3/6
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Thank you, Noble Priest!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2011)

Off the side, the conjurer bows to the Air Elemental and those who are observing the elemental, see what appears to be light colored hair flowing and  ...did she just courtesy back, right before she disappeared?

Still injured from the previous day, Harnrey is now full healed.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: [color=green]36[/color]/36     AC: 14   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +02    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08

  BAB: 02       CMB:+03     CMD: 15

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Battle Axe               +3        1d8+1          20/x3     
Dagger (Thrown)          +3 (+4)   1d4+1       19-20/x2     Rng: 10'
Crossbow (Launch Bolt)   +4        1d8         19-20/x2     Rng: 80'

Conjuration Powers:
    * Acid Bolt (1d6+2) 7x/Day  [s]00[/s]000 00
spells per day:
cantrips: 4
level 1: 3+1 (INT)
level 2: 2+1 (INT)

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level
    * Launch Bolt                         * [s]Low-Light Vision[
    * Caltrops                            * [s]Magic Missile[/s]
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Orb of Acid (Lesser)[/s]
    * Mage Hand                           *unseen servant

    Second Level
    [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)[/s]
    *bull's strength
    *Acid arrow
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 11, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok begins tying up the beast and looks up as the warm feeling of healing flows into his body.  He looks to the members of the party to determine the source of the magic.  Finally he lays eyes on Aodhán and locks eyes with the cleric.  It is clear from the young man's gaze that he is deeply appreciative.

"What should we do with this thing?  I suppose we have until the day after tomorrow before anyone knows what happened.  Maybe we should leave to door off and clean up the blood to make it look like he just got out?  Anyone have any other ideas?

As far as this beast goes, I'd like to tie him up and speak with him when he comes to.  Maybe he has some side we can appeal to to make him an ally? "


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2011)

*Keeland*

"He's certainly a fierce foe. I suggest you rustle some goats if you're going to keep him."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2011)

[sblock=Scotley]The Myth of the Peryton
In the final days before the Age of Darkness, before the heavens cried devastation upon the world, the people of Azlant went about their lives unware. Yet, when the half mad old sage Osein stared upon the motions of the stars, he prophesied doom. Although he tried to warn his people, the residents of Gibrav mistrusted the strange old hermit and cast him outside the town’s walls for his raving. As the red star of ruin grew brighter in the night sky, Osein wandered the forests in helpless frustration.

Eventually he lay down to sleep his final sleep, but no sooner had he begun to doze than he awoke to the sound of his name. Standing over him loomed a strange animal, a stag with a long black beard and antlers like a jagged crown. The stag spoke in Osein’s voice and told him how his people might avoid the coming ruin. Afraid but hopeful, old Osein rushed back to Gibrav.

While his neighbors slept, the sage snuck into town and—as the stag had told him—opened wide the three great gates guarding the community. No sooner had he done so than the animals of the forest began to pick their way from the shadows. First rats and weasels skittered through the gates, and the old man waited in wonder. Then came hawks and bats, and the animals drew close to the stone homes. Next came fox and deer, and the beasts pushed open doors and prowled through windows. Then stalked wolves and cougars, and the people of Gibrav began to scream in their beds as the massacre ensued. Horrified, Osein rushed to the bearded stag, but the devil Barbatos only laughed, and in the bellies of beasts the people of Gibrav never faced the devastation of the falling star. Yet it’s said that the souls of Gibrav live on, devil-cursed and terrible, amalgams of their beastly murderers that hunger for blood and cast the shadows of men, true perytons from the Azlanti word meaning “damned.”[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou looks somewhat dejected and says, "Gosh, Tsadok, I thought that *I* was mascot enough for you.  Oh, well....."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 12, 2011)

*Tsadok*



Leif said:


> Houwlou looks somewhat dejected and says, "Gosh, Tsadok, I thought that *I* was mascot enough for you.  Oh, well....."
> 
> [sblock=Stat Block]
> 
> ...




With a sideways smile, Tsadok looks to the Olcán and says, "I'm saving the horns for you...I heard you need a little help in that department"


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

The Olcán "wolf's" up and lets Tsadok's words dissipate into the breeze.  "Well, no matter.  Nice to know who my friends are, anyway," he says with a wink to Tsadok.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2011)

[sblock= for mowgli's eyes only][sblock= really for him only][sblock= I am serious, this for mowgli only]


Spoiler



Using mage hand, Harnrey will tap Howlou on the oppisite shoulder from where Harnre is standing. yes, I am up to no good


 [/sblock] [/sblock] [/sblock].


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2011)

Keeland looks strangely pensive as the other banter. "I believe I know a myth about these creatures. A rather sad tale of lost Gibrav..." He tells the story to any who are interested. 

The Myth of the Peryton
In the final days before the Age of Darkness, before the heavens cried devastation upon the world, the people of Azlant went about their lives unware. Yet, when the half mad old sage Osein stared upon the motions of the stars, he prophesied doom. Although he tried to warn his people, the residents of Gibrav mistrusted the strange old hermit and cast him outside the town’s walls for his raving. As the red star of ruin grew brighter in the night sky, Osein wandered the forests in helpless frustration.

Eventually he lay down to sleep his final sleep, but no sooner had he begun to doze than he awoke to the sound of his name. Standing over him loomed a strange animal, a stag with a long black beard and antlers like a jagged crown. The stag spoke in Osein’s voice and told him how his people might avoid the coming ruin. Afraid but hopeful, old Osein rushed back to Gibrav.

While his neighbors slept, the sage snuck into town and—as the stag had told him—opened wide the three great gates guarding the community. No sooner had he done so than the animals of the forest began to pick their way from the shadows. First rats and weasels skittered through the gates, and the old man waited in wonder. Then came hawks and bats, and the animals drew close to the stone homes. Next came fox and deer, and the beasts pushed open doors and prowled through windows. Then stalked wolves and cougars, and the people of Gibrav began to scream in their beds as the massacre ensued. Horrified, Osein rushed to the bearded stag, but the devil Barbatos only laughed, and in the bellies of beasts the people of Gibrav never faced the devastation of the falling star. Yet it’s said that the souls of Gibrav live on, devil-cursed and terrible, amalgams of their beastly murderers that hunger for blood and cast the shadows of men, true perytons from the Azlanti word meaning “damned.”


----------



## Leif (Feb 13, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"*GULP* Do you suppose that this same sort of thing occurred here, Keeland?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2011)

"I think they captured thos one and are holding it here for some dark purpose. This Mad creature is drivin by the spirit of someone murdered in their sleep by betrayal. That  can make for a very dangerous partnership."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2011)

"Perhaps the tale of Gibrav is not the only time a foul murder led to the creation of such a hapless soul. How much do we really know about why this place fell? We have a few clues from what we found at the shrines, but I think we should look for more evidence of what happened here as we go about restoring the market. As a wise man once said, 'those who fail to study history are doomed to repeat it.'"


----------



## Leif (Feb 14, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Agreed, Sir," says the Olcán Ranger.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2011)

The creature stirs and raises it's horned head, glaring at you balefully. It tests its bonds, but for the moment it appears Tsadok's calf roping skills are up to the task of holding it securely.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 16, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok approaches the creature close enough that it may see his wounds are closed but not close enough that the beast might again gore him.  He will glare right back at the beast ( insert intimidate roll here)

"You, my friend, have a choice to make.  Do you want to live or shall we finish the job we started?"


----------



## renau1g (Feb 16, 2011)

The cleric stands with his beefy arms crossed keeping a close eye on the creature.

[sblock=ooc]
sense motive (1d20+12=20) to see if it's listening/about to attack [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2011)

*Keeland*

The elf turns his keen eyes outward, gazing about to see if anyone has noticed the broken door or the noise of the struggle.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2011)

The thing continues to glare at you, but doesn't respond in any other way.

Keeland sees no sign that anyone has noticed the disturbance.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 17, 2011)

*Tsadok*

"So I guess you are going to take some convincing."  Tsadok will approach the beast with sap in hand.  If the creature does not speak, Radoon will again soundly strike the peryton hoping to render him unconscious.

[sblock=OOC]Mike,  I'll let you do the rolling for this[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 19, 2011)

Tsadok administers a savage blow to the creatures skull. It's mouth contorts and sounds emerge . . . it could be speaking, it surely sounds like a language, but it's not one that any of you has any comprehension of. You clearly get the message that the creature is not happy; it's hatred of you comes through clearly.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2011)

"Can we drag this thing back with us? Perhaps someone there can speak to it."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2011)

looking at the beastial abomination, Harnrey seems to have lost all mirth and humor as the speaks, :Beast! hear me now. You know the pain of the mistress, I can call her again, for she hates the foul wind you carry upon you being and strives to erradicate your kind from her skies. If you still have the spirit of mankind, then speak this tounge and answer him, " points to tsadok, " truthful or you shall know pain worse then the torment you have suffered till now!" Harnrey does not seem to be bluffing .. .. .. ..



Spoiler



will cast monster summoning II through wand and then bolster strength with bulls strength if it does not speak, provided the rest of the mercs don't mind.


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou quickly, yet smoothly and unobtrusively glides between Tsadok and Harnrey, fingering the hilt of his longsword as he does so.  "Give him hell, Harn," the Olcán whispers to his friend.  To Tsakok he adds, "For such an abomination and mockery of life as this foul beast is, a quick death would surely be a blessing.  I will not stand idly by and allow this mockery of life to befoul the fields and forests of this land.  I consider it my duty as a Ranger to spare the world from such monstrosities."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 20, 2011)

The cleric leaves the building shaking his head, muttering "Ain't right, even if it is evil, just put it outta its misery"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 23, 2011)

*Tsadok*



Leif said:


> Houwlou quickly, yet smoothly and unobtrusively glides between Tsadok and Harnrey, fingering the hilt of his longsword as he does so.  "Give him hell, Harn," the Olcán whispers to his friend.  To Tsakok he adds, "For such an abomination and mockery of life as this foul beast is, a quick death would surely be a blessing.  I will not stand idly by and allow this mockery of life to befoul the fields and forests of this land.  I consider it my duty as a Ranger to spare the world from such monstrosities."
> 
> 
> [sblock=Stat Block]
> ...





Tsadok steps up to Houwlou and stays his hand.  "You are a protector of nature, do you really feel killing this beast is what is right?  Also, what about the balance of good and evil?"

When Houwlou looks to Tsdok he clearly sees doubt in the young man's eyes.  Thinking on the words the rogue spoke also tells the wolfkin, Tsadok is not certain what is the right thing to do here.




[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 34/34     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2011)

"but this creature is not of nature anymore." interjects Harnrey.


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Tsadok, as a Ranger I have at least as much reverence for nature as do you!  This ... this ... this abomination is NOT of nature!  In fact, its very existence is nothing but a _mockery_ of nature!  Can you not see that?  Will you really insist on staying my hand and preventing me from protecting nature by ridding the world of this foul beast?"'

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2011)

[sblock=Leif]"You must spread some Experience Points around before giving it to Leif again."

Nice![/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 24, 2011)

*Tsadok*



Leif said:


> "Tsadok, as a Ranger I have at least as much reverence for nature as do you!  This ... this ... this abomination is NOT of nature!  In fact, its very existence is nothing but a _mockery_ of nature!  Can you not see that?  Will you really insist on staying my hand and prevent me from protecting nature by ridding the world of this foul beast?"'
> 
> 
> [sblock=Stat Block]
> ...




Tsadok thinks on Houwlou's age (and hopefully his wisdom gained from his age and experiences) and removes his hand from the ranger's.  Turns his back and leaves the mill.  He leaves with great confusion.  _Why is it his friends don't place much value on life?  Does he really belong with these men?  Men...he uses the term lightly...his father taught him killing was cowardly and it seems the group he is with wants nothing more than to kill everything they see.  Should he just leave now?_  Tsadok walks back the way the group came to somewhere far away from the mill and hopefully his thoughts,  He will find a place to sit and wait on the others.


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou will give Tsadok plenty of time to get out of earshot, and will then finish-off the peryton quickly and as painlessly as possible.  Thinking about Tsadok more, he says, "You know, one of these days we've got to have a lon-n-n-ng talk with that boy!" 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2011)

"there is evil that can be turned, there is evil with no  heart. He will have to find out there is a difference and what that dfference is"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2011)

*Keeland*

The bard watches grimly as the deed is done then he walks over to Tsadok. "It was done with as little pain as possible. These are not bad men, but they see the nature of the beast. It could not be turned from violence and evil. Had we let it go it would have slain other thinking beings until it ran across something bigger and meaner. Even the Gnolls kept the thing locked in and well fed understanding it was a threat even to them." 

He takes out his Lute and begins to strum a soft melancholy tune of lament.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

After his grisly deed is done, Houwlou cleans himself and his blade, makes sure his fur is properly dapper, and rejoins the others.  He approached Tsadok and says, "It is done.  You can take some comfort in knowing that it was done as quickly and painlessly as possible.  It wasn't the monster's fault that he was as he was.  Would it make you feel any better if we gave him a suitable burial?  I can think of no one more suited to speak a few words over his peaceful resting place than you."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 25, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok's feelings of isolation subside a little when Keeland and Houwlou approach him and acknowledge his feelings.  He listens as the bard plays a soft tune but to be honest, it's not one of his better pieces.

Tsadok comes to a sudden realization when he reflects on Keeland's words,...beast... he's heard that word more than a few times.

Tsadok looks to Houwlou with a look of appreciation, "A burial would be nice but I am unsure we have the time to do that here.  I do think we need to cover out tracks as much as possible here though.  Can we cut this thing into pieces, drag it off and then give it the burial it deserves?  Can we also clean up the blood in the mill (as much as possible) and make it appear as if this thing got free?  That might prevent the townsfolk from raising their watch level."

Tsadok pauses for a few seconds, seemingly looking for his next words.  "When we get together tonight, I have somethings I need to tell you."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2011)

Standing quiety off to the side was harnrey in a contemplative near-trance. he stirs with th the others as Tsadock speaks.

"That is a lot of blood *sigh* I hate to use this on a cantrip, but .. .. .."

He casts prestidigitation {clean} to remove the blood. As tempting as it to clear the offal, he refrains.

"Is this what you need?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*



mleibrock said:


> Can we also clean up the blood in the mill (as much as possible) and make it appear as if this thing got free?  That might prevent the townsfolk from raising their watch level."



The Olcán looks thoughtful for a moment, and says, "By the way, what sort of 'townsfolk' live with such a creature right in their very midst?  I had been under the impression that this former settlement was now more like an extended bivouac site for a gang of thieves, murderers, and other ne'er-do-wells.  Is there an actual town still remaining on this site or have the former citizens been fully eradicated?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2011)

"Probably fully eradicated would be my guess. Take note that the beast was kept in the mill house, and there was no milling in op-eration. That means it is a society of takers, with no producers."


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Probably fully eradicated would be my guess. Take note that the beast was kept in the mill house, and there was no milling in op-eration. That means it is a society of takers, with no producers."



"Yes, keen observation, Harnrey.  We'll make an Olcán or a Ranger of you yet!  [You're choice as to which one, I guess.]  At any rate, my guess is that most or all of the original 'townsfolk' have been killed, but any who now remain, are most likely prisoners and are waiting to be resucued by us!  Let us hope that we are not too late to save at least a few of them."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2011)

"Where to next? Or rather , what to do next to make it look like an escape."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 1, 2011)

"Would some sort of burial rite assuage your concerns Tsadok? Although I haven't completed one lately, I'm sure I could remember enough of it" the cleric says softly to his comrade.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 1, 2011)

*Tsadok*



renau1g said:


> "Would some sort of burial rite assuage your concerns Tsadok? Although I haven't completed one lately, I'm sure I could remember enough of it" the cleric says softly to his comrade.




"I'm not sure of what this creature needs to have peace but I think anything we do would be more helpful than not."

The rogue smiles as the blood is magically removed.  He then gives a go of lifting the creature to see if he might be able to carry it off whole.


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Where will you be performing the grave-side service, Tsadok?  I'll guard you along the way so that no further mischief befalls our group."  The Olcán readies his sword and dagger to act as 'police escort' for the peryton's funeral procession.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2011)

Continueing to use Prestidigitation, Harnrey works on sweeping the ground to erase their passing.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 2, 2011)

The Abhac considers his vast knowledge of religious rites that may apply to the magical beast, perhaps something that could put its twisted spirit to rest.









*OOC:*


know religion (1d20+9=29) crit that check! BTW, does anyone else think how ridiculous it is that we're performing a funeral for a creature that "have little desire other than to hunt and obtain the human hearts they need to survive." - wikipedia


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well-l-l-l, I wasn't going to say anything out of a new-found sense of duty to defer to Tsadok's weirdness....  But, ordinarily, this is the sort of creature that Houwlou would just hike a leg over and be done with it.







[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2011)

Tsadok does manage to drag the body away (I'm going with the assumption that you move it farther SE, away from the town proper.) Harnry does his best with his spells to cover your tracks, but Houwlou can easily spot the signs of your passing.

[sblock=Harnry]Sorry - not sure how much you were expecting from your spell, but just in case you were intending to truly cover your tracks you should know that I can't see letting a 0 level spell do even close to the same thing as a 3rd level class ability . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"It's certainly not perfectly obscured, but maybe we won't have to fool any Rangers or Scouts."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 2, 2011)

Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Well-l-l-l, I wasn't going to say anything out of a new-found sense of duty to defer to Tsadok's weirdness....  But, ordinarily, this is the sort of creature that Houwlou would just hike a leg over and be done with it.
> ...




Wanted to give XP's but apparently I've missed some one and need to spread it around first.  Nice one Leif!


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 2, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Tsadok does manage to drag the body away (I'm going with the assumption that you move it farther SE, away from the town proper.) Harnry does his best with his spells to cover your tracks, but Houwlou can easily spot the signs of your passing.
> 
> [sblock=Harnry]Sorry - not sure how much you were expecting from your spell, but just in case you were intending to truly cover your tracks you should know that I can't see letting a 0 level spell do even close to the same thing as a 3rd level class ability . . .[/sblock]




Mike, not sure if it makes much of a difference but Tsadok was gonna try and carry the body at least a little ways away from the millhouse.  If he can not lift but is close, he would enlist help from the others.  His thinking would be if we drug it someone might know but if there are just tracks, maybe someone let it go.  (That is if someone in the town even cares to track us.)

OOC - Tsadok realizes he is unique in his desire not to kill the beast and a funeral was not necessarily what he had in mind but since the others offered...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2011)

OOC: Sorry, Mike - I meant to put in a bit about being able to carry the carcass. It's a struggle, as the thing weighs somewhat more than a large deer, but is within Tsadok's ability.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 2, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Sorry, Mike - I meant to put in a bit about being able to carry the carcass. It's a struggle, as the thing weighs somewhat more than a large deer, but is within Tsadok's ability.




OOC - Thanks Mike.  So, Tsadok will heft the beast onto his back and begin walking from the millhouse.  ...Much like a basketball goal.  (sorry, inside joke guys)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2011)

Leif said:


> "It's certainly not perfectly obscured, but maybe we won't have to fool any Rangers or Scouts."




"harumph, maybe a ranger could assist in _hiding_ the treacks, If there only waas a ranger around when you need one." says Harnrey, a sly grin on his face as he concentrates on the spell.

ooc: I actually never expected to be able to cover the tracks, I just wanted to make it look like the wizard was trying to do something, rather then be a 5th wagon wheel here.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: I actually never expected to be able to cover the tracks, I just wanted to make it look like the wizard was trying to do something, rather then be a 5th wagon wheel here.




OOC: Gotcha! I just wanted to make sure it didn't come back to bite me later when the towns resident bone demon tracks you to the gravesite and you say "But I hid the tracks . . ."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


rrrrrresident bbbbbbbonnnnne dddddddadademon? WHAT?!


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 3, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok struggles with the carcass but manages to carry the beast.  As he does so, he attempts to keep its wounds up so its blood does not create a followable trail.

He will get to the river and enter it, relieving the weight upon his back he will allow the current to carry him downstream until the millhouse is out of sight.  As he does so he will stay only shoulder deep so as to keep his footing underneath him.

Once the town in no longer seen, he looks for a spot that might have more cover so the group can bury the beast in hidden privacy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]We'll handwave the rolls and say Tsadok and the other find a suitable spot for a funeral rite/burial, well out of sight of Kelmarane.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

While Tsakok is taking care of final arrangements for the peryton, Houwlou will do as suggested by Harnrey and lend his Ranger skills to obscuring signs of the groups passage, but he doesn't have much more luck with it than Harnrey did, if any.  What a decidedly average skill check!  Looks like only some mentally-challenged half-orcs might be fooled!

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2011)

ooc: or maybe mentaly deficient gnolls!


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 3, 2011)

Leif said:


> While Tsakok is taking care of final arrangements for the peryton, Houwlou will do as suggested by Harnrey and lend his Ranger skills to obscuring signs of the groups passage, but he doesn't have much more luck with it than Harnrey did, if any.  What a decidedly average skill check!  Looks like only some mentally-challenged half-orcs might be fooled!
> 
> [sblock=Stat Block]
> 
> ...



Hey!...


----------



## renau1g (Mar 3, 2011)

"So, now that that's done with, can we get back and see if there's anything else in that mill?" the cleric says, dusting off his hands.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2011)

harnrey finsihes with the cantrip by cleaning the dust and blood off of himself, then freshening himself with a neutral odor.


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"*Snif*, *snif* ...  Hey, Harnrey, that's the best you've smelled since we started this expedition!"  Houwlou moves to lead the party on further investigation of the area.  "Any suggestions on where to next, Sir, Abhac?"

[ooc: is Houwlou still down those 2 hp as I have recorded, or is that old news now?]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 38/40     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2011)

and when the olcan turns his bssack, he freshens the rangy right out of the ranger before ending the spell.


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Harnrey!  Cripes, I'm gonna have to roll in the dirt for an hour now to get  to smelling right again!  Hmmm, maybe I can find some nice, fresh manure around here somewhere..."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 34/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2011)

Leif said:


> [ooc: is Houwlou still down those 2 hp as I have recorded, or is that old news now?]





OOC: I have Houwlou at 34/44 HP after the fight with the Peryton. No time to go back and check the posts, but if you do so and don't find the damage let me know.


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2011)

OOC: 34/44 works for me.  Yes, I'm sure that's right, thanks.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 34/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2011)

Harnrey just grins evily.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 4, 2011)

Leif said:


> "Any suggestions on where to next, Sir, Abhac?"






renau1g said:


> "So, now that that's done with, can we get back and see if there's anything else in that mill?" the cleric says, dusting off his hands.












*OOC:*


Like this one?


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

OOC:  Yes, renau1g that's just what I was looking for.  Gosh!  It's like you read my mind or something. 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 34/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]OK, the Peryton's dead and buried. It's been suggested that you return to the mill for a search; that option is certainly open to you, as well as many others. What's next?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


 the mill!


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou leads off towards the mill, moving at a cautious but steady lope, taking care to avoid open areas that may be exposed to missile fire as much as possible.

[OOC:  No LOPEs jokes, Mike!  ]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 34/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 5, 2011)

*Tsadok*

[sblock=Mike]I know we were preoccupied in the mill but nothing caught our attention after we killed the peryton correct?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2011)

Leif said:


> Houwlou leads off towards the mill, moving at a cautious but steady lope, taking care to avoid open areas that may be exposed to missile fire as much as possible.
> 
> [OOC:  No LOPEs jokes, Mike!  ]



[sblock=Leif] how fast is a Lope? is it measured in lopes per hour? or is it like the movement of the wind: a steady sustained wind verses a gusty wind?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=Mike]That's correct. The mill is all one big room. The Peryton had a nest in there that you could search through, but there was nothing else to catch you eye.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 6, 2011)

*Tsadok*

At first Tsadok could not think of a good reason to return to the mill and risk folks seeing them, but then he remembers the beast had a nest and being youthful, curiosity gets the best of him.  "Bet I can beet the rest of you there."  With these words, Tsadok breaks into a "lope" as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2011)

Harnrey moves at a full out sprint!


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

OOC:  The lope I was intending is a brisk walking pace.  Apparently that's not good enough for Tsadok! 

[sblock=S DeWar]
the term LOPE, in the Mowgli parlance of years ago before he became a husband and father, meant: Lack Of Pussy Elf.  He swore that the LOPEs were going to carry his butt off someday! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2011)

*Keeland*

With a shrug, Keeland joins the footrace to the nest. He nimbly leaps over piles of Peryton droppings and does his best to out distance the others.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 6, 2011)

Sadly the dwarf grumbles as he tries to keep up, "I'm wasted on cross-country! We Dwarves are natural sprinters, very dangerous over short distances."  he huffs as he catches up to the others


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Well after the others have arrived but before they have yet caught their breath, Houwlou casually ambles up.  "Sheesh, you guys have just got to get yourselves into better shape than this!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 34/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2011)

You make your way back to the ruined mill after giving the Peryton it's last rites and burial, and start digging through the (very, extremely nasty) nest. Keeland almost immediately comes up with a gleaming longsword. Houwlou strolls casually in and says "Hey, what's that? That little gold thing?" He stoops and scoops up a ring.

Just about that time, you hear the rattling of arms and armor, and the guttural barks and yips of approaching Gnolls.

[sblock=Harnry/Tsadok]"I tells ya, day was here! Sumbuddy was messin' wit' da Bambi, an' nowz its gonners! Come see, yull see!"[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2011)

Harnrey silently waves his arms and points to the doorway. He then moves to the side to be out of immediate view of the source of voices.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2011)

*Keeland*

Keeland immediately begins a soft recitation of an exciting battle in which a Gnoll army was defeated. 

He holds out the longsword to any who want it and then moves back getting his bow ready.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou will accept the longsword from Keeland and move to the shadowiest part of the room, while still prepared for action.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 34/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2011)

Harnrey prepares to conjur an acid bolt.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is there any blood within easy reach of Aodhan?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2011)

OOC: Harnry took care of all of the fresh blood, but there's likely some dried offal in the nest.


----------



## Leif (Mar 8, 2011)

OOC:  Hahaha, Mowgli wants Aodhan to play with offal!  Go for it, renau1g!


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> You make your way back to the ruined mill after giving the Peryton it's last rites and burial, and start digging through the (very, extremely nasty) nest. Keeland almost immediately comes up with a gleaming longsword. Houwlou strolls casually in and says "Hey, what's that? That little gold thing?" He stoops and scoops up a ring.
> 
> Just about that time, you hear the rattling of arms and armor, and the guttural barks and yips of approaching Gnolls.
> 
> [sblock=Harnry/Tsadok]"I tells ya, day was here! Sumbuddy was messin' wit' da Bambi, an' nowz its gonners! Come see, yull see!"[/sblock]




[sblock=Mike P] What is Tsadok's rough idea of the number of Gnolls?[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 8, 2011)

Aodhan joins his allies in the shadows.









*OOC:*


Damn you Harnry was hoping to bluff them being dead...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2011)

Tsadok hears only two voices, but Almah's caravan guards reported that the Gnolls typically patrol in groups of four.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Tsadok hears only two voices, but Almah's caravan guards reported that the Gnolls typically patrol in groups of four.




OOC - Thanks Mike, that helps.  Tsadok was not only listening for voices but sounds of armor and weapons clanging as well.


----------



## Leif (Mar 8, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou, wondering where the rest of the gnoll patrol is, will look behind his group of comrades and make sure that there is not a way that we can be encircled, or if there is, then to make sure that we are _not_ presently being encircled.  He thinks to himself, _"Gnolls, how I hunger for the blood of hyena men."_

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 34/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsaok also looks for a place to hide.  _So much for cleaning up the blood, though I guess they are thinking the peryton ran off at this point._

If there is a ledge above the door, Tsadok will perch himself there.  If not, he will just blend into the shadows to the right of the dismantled door


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Man, Mikey - the ENWorld Dice Roller LOVES you! How'm I supposed to set up challenging encounters with you breaking 20 on every roll?! 

There's a ledge running up each side of the room, elevated about 3' above the level of the main floor. Also note that those circles in the center are columns, not just pretty decorations on the floor . . .

The area behind the stairs (where I currently have Keeland and Aodhán), as well as the squares immediately behind and to the outsides of the columns provide partial cover from the doorway.

Light: The 10' along each side is dimly lit (Columns A, B, E & F), providing concealment against anyone without Darkvision. The strip along the center is lit from the doorway as though by a Sunrod (Brightly Lit to Row 4, Rows 1-3 are Dimly lit).

Why don't we have everyone give me map coordinates of your starting squares, along with an initiative roll. Toss in a stealth check if you're attempting such.

Scotley, did you intend your song to be a Performance? If so you'll need to sing loudly enough for the folks inside the Mill to hear you . . .[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 8, 2011)

Aodhán crouches behind the stairs, doing his best to silence the heavy scale of his armor from clanking against the stone, or screeching on itself. 









*OOC:*



Position is good here. 
init; stealth (1d20+2=15, 1d20-4=11) not bad actually...that ACP is killing me though. Maybe they're blind


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2011)

[ooc:Leif, look at F,2 on the map]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2011)

*Keeland*

The Elf continues to sing softly, but the tune almost certainly carries to those approaching. He stays down behind the stairs his bow out and an arrow in hand.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 35/35     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+06
  Per: +11                       HERO Points: 03
       
  BAB: 03       CMB: 04     CMD: 17

Weapon                    Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Tempest (Keen Longbow +2) +8        1d8+2       19-20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                 +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level (4/4)
    * Detect Magic                        * Confusion, Lesser
    * Light                               * Cure Light Wounds
    * Mage Hand                           * Sleep
    * Mending                             * Summon Monster I
    * Prestidigitation                    
    * Resistance                          

    Second Level (2/2)
    * Cat's Grace
    * Glitterdust
```
[/sblock]

OOC: Keeland is using his bardic music to inspire courage. +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.

[sblock]A 1st level bard can use his performance to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to perceive the bard’s performance. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 5th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by +1, to a maximum of +4 at 17th level. Inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability. Inspire courage can use audible or visual components. The bard must choose which component to use when starting his performance.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2011)

harnrey looks contemplative for the briefest of moments, he the is seen to draw a battle ax, something that is rarely seen. 
ready action: attct nearest opponaat at the first sign of aggresion.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2011)

*Tsadok*

[sblock=OOC]EN world roller seems to give all the good rolls to Tsadok and nothing but crap to Lerissa.  Oh well, it's good for role play right?  (After rolling a 2 here), I guess it all evens out...in which case Lerissa is due for some pretty good rolls soon.  [/sblock]

Mike,  it's tough to determine from the map, He would still like to be over to doorway if there is  any way that is possible.  If not, is E8 a good hiding spot?  Tsadok's idea is to keep the group from leaving once they are in here.  If E8 is not good, where you have him is fine.

An idea runs through the young rogue's head as he barely hears Keelands song. _ I wonder if we could avoid a combat if they see nothing but Keeland and they think he is merely a vagrant.  I suppose it's a long shot with this blood-thirsty group._  The rogue waits quietly hidden in the shadows for what may lie ahead.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 34/34     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 9, 2011)

OOC: There's no way for Tsadok to position himself over the door. E8 will be in dim lighting, but just on the edge. His current spot puts him within an easy move to melee range of anyone moving in through the door, and slightly elevated.


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

OOC:  Mike Houwlou is good where you show him to be.  He will try to make a stealth check, scrounging whatever cover he can where he is.  If his magical dagger sheds light, he'll keep it covered by his cloak for now, if not never mind.  The Olcán cunningly blends into a shadow that looked to small to accomodate his bulk at first, and he silently and almost totally fades from view.

OOC:  I'm baaack!

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 34/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2011)

Harnrey's stealth check


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 9, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: There's no way for Tsadok to position himself over the door. E8 will be in dim lighting, but just on the edge. His current spot puts him within an easy move to melee range of anyone moving in through the door, and slightly elevated.




E8 it is then.  Let's do it!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2011)

OOC: Houwlou's armed with Longsword and Dagger then? His longsword or the one found in the Peryton poop?


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

OOC:  The poopy one, naturally -  Houwlou likes the aroma

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 34/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  The poopy one, naturally -  Houwlou likes the aroma




ooc: *freshen* **FAIL!** (darn, already dismissed that spell.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2011)

The Gnoll Patrol quiets as they approach the ruined doors of the mill. There's a great groaning as the doors are wrenched open, and the light along the center aisle brightens somewhat (lighting conditions are unchanged). The Gnolls are all business as they move into the entrance in good formation. Keeland's singing, along with the wreck of the door, has plainly made them cautious and they stop in defensive formation just inside the doors.

[sblock=OOC]Gnolls 01 & 02 (the two in the doorway) are carrying Large Shields and Battle Axes. Gnolls 03 & 04 (pictured to the sides of 01 & 02) have cover (they are actually behind Gnolls 01 & 02 but I didn't have room on the map) and are wielding Longbows.

Tsadok, Houwlou and Harnry have Surprise vs. All Gnolls
Aodhán has  Surprise vs. Gnolls 3 & 4
Let's have our four surprise actions, then we'll get to the 'regular' fighting.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
Gnoll 01           15/10/15    00         Flat-Footed
Gnoll 02           15/10/15    00         Flat-Footed
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         Flat-Footed
Houwlou            17/11/16    10         Flat-Footed
Gnoll 03           17/12/17    00         Flat-Footed, Cover
Tsadok             17/15/13    20         Flat-Footed
Gnoll 04           17/12/17    00         Flat-Footed, Cover
Keeland            16/13/13    00         Flat-Footed
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2011)

if you can make a 5 foot step in a surprise round then Harnrey will move to B,7 and cast _caltrops_ on C, 10 and D, 10

[sblock=caltrops spell]
Caltrops
School; Conjuration (Creation)
Level: Sorcerer/wizard 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Area: See text
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description
A caltrops spell covers one 5-foot-by-5- foot square with caltrops. Every time a creature moves into an area covered by caltrops or spends a round fighting while standing in such an area, it might step on one. The caltrops make one attack roll (+0 melee) against the creature. For this attack, the target’s shield and deflection bonuses do not count, nor does its armor bonus for armor worn. A target wearing shoes or other footwear gains a +2 armor bonus to Armor Class (which does count). If the caltrops succeed on the attack, the creature has stepped on one. A successful attack by a caltrop deals 1 point of damage. If the target is Small, Medium, or Large, its land speed is reduced by one-half because of the injury. This movement penalty lasts for 24 hours, until the creature is successfully treated with a DC 15 Heal check, or until it receives at least 1 point of magical healing. A charging or running creature must immediately stop if it steps on a caltrop. Any creature moving at half speed or slower can pick its way through a bed of caltrops with no trouble. The DM judges the effectiveness of caltrops against unusual opponents or opponents outside the size range given above. A giant centipede, for example, can scramble among the caltrops with no chance of hurting itself, and a fire giant wearing thick, massive boots might be immune to their attacks. For every two caster levels beyond 1st, you can affect an additional 5-foot by- 5-foot square, and the caltrops’ attack bonus increases by 1. Thus, you affect two squares at 3rd level (+1 melee), three at 5th level (+2 melee), four at 7th level (+3 melee), and a maximum of five at 9th level or higher (+4 melee maximum). Multiple caltrops spells (or mundane caltrops) occupying the same space have no additional effect.
[/sblock]

Duration is 6 rounds

[sblock=summoner's charm]

Summoner's Charm (Su): Whenever you cast a conjuration
(summoning) spell, increase the duration by a number of
rounds equal to 1/2 your wizard level (minimum 1). 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2011)

[sblock=Scott]Nice one! I'll allow the spell or the move but not both.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2011)

*Keeland*

Standing and continuing to sing with his bow held ready, Keeland attempts to draw the Gnolls further into the barn to make his friend's work easier.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 11, 2011)

The cleric focuses his magic on the weapon of one of the gnolls, hoping to blow it up. 

[sblock=ooc]
Use _Shatter_ on the right hand gnoll's battleaxe.  I think it gets a save, Will 17 DC I think? 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 45/45     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+06   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+09
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB: 05     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +6        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +5        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (5+1)
    * Create Water                       [s] * Bless[/s]
    * Detect Magic                        * Cause Fear
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil [s](x2)[/s]

    Second Level (4+1)
    * Weapon of Awe
    * Bull'S Strength
    * [s]Shatter (x2)[/s]
    * Invisibility (Domain Spell)


Channel Energy 3/6
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> if you can make a 5 foot step in a surprise round then Harnrey will move to B,7 and cast _caltrops_ on C, 10 and D, 10
> 
> [sblock=caltrops spell]
> Caltrops
> ...






Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Scott]Nice one! I'll allow the spell or the move but not both.[/sblock]




[sblock=Mowgli] woould he beable to cast the caltrops where he stands now and still hit the bowmens' bowdog's squares? if so, he will cast but not move.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

For his action in the surprise round, Houwlou advanced to D8 and attacks the gnoll on the right side of the front rank with longsword and dagger.  

[OOC: Pitiful, just pitiful!  Looks like it's going to be a lonnnng fight, guys!]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=Mowgli]Would he be able to cast the caltrops where he stands now and still hit the bowdog's squares? if so, he will cast but not move.[/sblock]




[sblock=S Dewar]No line of effect to those squares. He can get the front line with it.[/sblock]



Leif said:


> For his action in the surprise round, Houwlou advances to D8 and attacks the gnoll on the right side of the front rank with longsword and dagger.
> 
> [OOC: Pitiful, just pitiful!  Looks like it's going to be a lonnnng fight, guys!]




[sblock=Leif]Only a move _or_ a standard action in a surprise round . . . but as always I'll be happy to use your attack rolls for next round [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 12, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok is going to hold his action until they are all through the door.

He remains hidden and quiet in his square.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2011)

the front line then for the caltrops spell.


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*



			
				Mowgli;5492727Only a move [i said:
			
		

> or[/i] a standard action in a surprise round . . . but as always I'll be happy to use your attack rolls for next round



Houwlou just holds his position and readies his attack then. No move.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2011)

Obviously no strangers to combat, the canny Gnolls hold in the doorway. The two in the front line hold their shields up defensively, providing cover for the archers in the back. Harnry's caltrops appear on the floor beneath the covering foes, and the Gnoll on the right howls as the battle axe shatters in his hand.

Harnry's up! No changes to the map. Remember that the two Gnolls on the 'wings' are actually directly behind the two in the doorway.

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
Gnoll 01           15/10/15    00         None
Gnoll 02           15/10/15    00         None
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Houwlou            17/11/16    00         None
Gnoll 03           17/12/17    00         Flat-Footed, Cover
Tsadok             17/15/13    00         None
Gnoll 04           17/12/17    00         Flat-Footed, Cover
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2011)

I am having toruble telling if I am on a cat walk or under a catwalk. It only will deturmine what path of movement and which of two actions i will have Hn. do. Sorry, didn't notice this thing before.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2011)

You are on top of a ledge that runs the length of the room. It's elevated about 3' above the main floor. There's one on each side of the room, and the steps in the center of each ledge lead up to it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2011)

ooc: yup saw the steps! give me a moment here. Wasted my bonded item spell recall funtion on the cleanup!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2011)

tell me if i can do this!

[sblock=convaluted plan]
this will take two round to accomplish
round 1
_mage hand _ takes cross bow bolt and carries it to center of man floor and drops it there
round 2
_launch bolt _ on bolt to launch from that location
round 3
_mage hand_ to grab arrows and fling them all around the room (one quiver weighs 3 lbs, mage had good for 5 lbs)

Will that work?
[/sblock]

if the above does not work, harnrey will cast caltrops on the 2 areas in front of the ax weilders (this round) move to top of steps leading to catwalk and then next round cast bulls strength and wait for them with ax in hand.

Remember He wears armor to look like a warrior type and not a squishy wizard!

Addm: have errends to run. wont be back till after work tonight about 1030ish


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2011)

Keeland continues his song of encouragement (free action) and fires Tempest at the Gnoll archer on the left twice. He tries to use what cover the stairs afford should the Gnoll return fire.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=Convoluted Plan]
> this will take two round to accomplish
> round 1
> _mage hand _ takes cross bow bolt and carries it to center of man floor and drops it there
> ...




[sblock=SD]Creative, but considerably beyond the scope of a zero level spell, I'm afraid, for a couple of reasons:

1) You still can't see around the corner, and the Mage Hand surely can't (else it would be a VERY cheap Clairvoyance spell as well).
2) I can't find anything allowing one to use Mage Hand to cast spells, and Lauch Bolt is a touch range spell.

In regards to the tossing of the arrows, that could be done but not with anything near the force or accuracy needed to injure.

I'll go with his Caltrops spell and bold stance in order to move things along unless I hear back from you before I get to it.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2011)

Harnry steps along the ledge toward the back of the room, calling another set of caltrops as he moves. He reaches the top of the stairs and stops, looking menacingly tough as he stands there.

The Gnolls in the front line are content to hunker down behind shields (Total Defense). The one on the right drops the ruins of his battle axe and pulls out a spear.

        *GM:*  Aodhán and Houwlou are up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
Gnoll 01           19/12/15    00         None
Gnoll 02           19/12/15    00         None, AC 23 vs. Tsadok
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Houwlou            17/11/16    00         None
Gnoll 03           19/16/19    00         Flat-Footed, Cover
Tsadok             17/15/13    00         None
Gnoll 04           19/16/19    00         Flat-Footed, Cover
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 15, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Not wanting to enter combat and put himself at a disadvantage because of the cantrips, Tsadok will speak in his best Gnoll accent (he speaks Gnoll) and attempt to draw them in. 

"Guard!!!!  Help!!!  Help!!!!!  They took me prisoner when we were feeding the Peryton, I'm bound here...in the corner."



Tsadok attempts to stay hidden in the shadows and will in fact move one square further away to F-8 and sit on the floor with his arms behind him, sap in hand




Damn...those die rolls definitely caught up with me.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 34/34     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

From his present position, Houwlou flings a javelin at the Gnoll in the front rank on his right.  Houwlou's not much of a missileer, is he?

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 34/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2011)

ooc: +5 ? that is pretty good, just a bad luck roll.


Mowgly, so what you are saying is that with Harnrey on the catwalk, the long bow gnolls are out of sight? I was thinking of the possibility to fling the arrows out of the quivers of the gnolls! (using mage hand). Mischief abounds and knows no end!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2011)

Aodhán sifts through his memory for an appropriate spell, but nothing he finds there seems useful in the current situation. Shrugging slightly, he drops Skullcleaver to the ledge beside him and pulls out a javelin. His throw doesn't go anything like he planned, and the javelin flies harmlessly over the heads of the archers and out the door. Houwlou pulls out a javelin of his own and hurls it toward the entrenched Gnolls, but one of them flings up a shield and deflects the missile harmlessly against a wall.

One of the archers in the back draws a bead on the Olcán and lets fly! The arrow caroms off the slender column sheltering the wolf-kin's furry hide.

Tsadok's ruse is met with rude barking laughter. "You bark like a Gnoll, but you're the scrawniest, baldest excuse for a Gnoll _I've_ ever seen!" The front rank Gnoll to the West looks right at the young man, his eyes clearly piercing the shadowy light within the ruined mill.

The second archer fires an arrow in Harnry's general direction; at least the mage assumes it's meant for him - it flies so wide of the mark it's difficult to tell.

_Tempest_ strikes true, driving a shaft with devastating force through one of the archer's armor. While powerful, the blow doesn't drop the Gnoll.

        *GM:*  Top of Round 2: Harnry, then Gnolls 01 & 02.     

[sblock=Scott DeWar]Ah, now I comprehend your purpose. Unfortunately, it still won't work; the spell description specifically calls out the target as _one_ non-magical, _unattended_ object. Good thinking, though![/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
Gnoll 01           19/12/15    00         None
Gnoll 02           19/12/15    00         None
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Houwlou            17/11/16    00         None
Gnoll 03           19/16/19    11         Cover
Tsadok             17/15/13    00         Sitting
Gnoll 04           19/16/19    00         Cover
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2011)

Keeland lets fly with another volley of arrows.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2011)

Harnrey is tired of the standoff between the two sides and lets loost an arrow omade of acid
[sblock=Acid Arrow]
Acid Arrow
School conjuration (creation) [acid]; Level sorcerer/wizard 2
Casting Time 1 standard action
Components V, S, M (rhubarb leaf and an adder's stomach), F (a dart)
Range long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
Effect one arrow of acid
Duration 1 round + 1 round per three levels
Saving Throw none; Spell Resistance no
An arrow of acid springs from your hand and speeds to its target. You must succeed on a ranged touch attack to hit your target. The arrow deals 2d4 points of acid damage with no splash damage. For every three caster levels you possess, the acid, unless neutralized, lasts for another round (to a maximum of 6 additional rounds at 18th
[/sblock]
[sblock=crunchy]
move action: sets Ax against rail of cat walk
Std Action: cast Acid Arrow at Gnoll at position D, 9
base duration: 2 rounds (not a conj. summon, so no extended spell duration)
attack: Ranged Touch
Damage: 2d4/ round
[/sblock]

Free action:Talk
(In gnollese) "If youz iz lookin in here fer bambi, We let it go. It now roams free as da birds!"
(reduced the intelligence level of his words so the gnolls could understand him.)

In case I don't respond soon enough, He will cast bulls strength if any move toward his and as a part of a move action pick up the battle ax. Is this a ready action?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

Harnry's acid dart flies wide of the mark, and begins etching a groove in the stone wall beside the front-line Gnolls. The two in front maintain their defensive stances.

Aodhán's next javelin slams into the chest of the archer wounded by Keeland, dropping it to the ground.

        *GM:*  Houwlou and Tsadok are up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
Gnoll 01           19/12/15    00         None
Gnoll 02           19/12/15    00         None
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Houwlou            17/11/16    00         None
[s]Gnoll 03           19/16/19    20         Dead[/s]
Tsadok             17/15/13    00         Sitting
Gnoll 04           19/16/19    00         Cover
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou moves to E8 and attacks the front gnoll on Houwlou's right of their formation.  (Note he has Favored Enemy bonuses to hit Gnolls.)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 34/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2011)

ps: the wall takes another 2d4 damage on the next round


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 16, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok moves to E-7 so that all 3 Gnolls might seem him and will give his best incredible hulk impersonation.

Intimidate check

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 34/34     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2011)

Houwlou moves into melee range, striking out with longsword and dagger. The longsword slips past the gnolls shield, but the crafty Gnoll slips the dagger strike and it draws a line of sparks along the wall. Tsadok looks quite scary as he steps into sight of the Gnolls.

The remaining Gnoll archer's shot is wild; plainly he's badly affected by Tsadok's spookiness.

Keeland's shots are deflected harmlessly from the shields of the front Gnolls.

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
Gnoll 01           19/12/15    00         Shaken
Gnoll 02           19/12/15    06         Shaken, Cover from Houwlou
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Houwlou            17/11/16    00         None
[s]Gnoll 03           19/16/19    20         Dead[/s]
Tsadok             17/15/13    00         Sitting
Gnoll 04           17/16/17    00         Shaken, Cover
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok moves to B8 and attacks Gnoll 1

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 34/34     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mike]  Just ignore the damage roll and intimidate roll since he didn't connect neither counts.  Also, I can't remember if when we roll a 1 if you want us to re-roll or if you use cards or such?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2011)

[sblock=MikeL]You did it right - I use the Critical Fumble cards, but just like you have to 'hit' twice for a critical hit, you have to 'miss' twice for a critical fumble. In this case, you did miss again because of the Gnolls cover. Wonder how much damage you can do to yourself with a sap? [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2011)

*Keeland*

His voice becoming harsh with frustration as he sings, Keeland smoothly fits another arrow and tries again. But his efforts are wasted as his shots fail to penetrate shields and armor.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


 it is -4 to fire into this combat, right? then the bard's +1 att/+1damage.

[ic] harnrey aims his wand and points it at the gnoll at d9

Acid dart
swift action: dismiss caltrops at d7,d8 so party can engage better


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2011)

Harnry speaks a quick syllable and the front row of caltrops disappears, then fires off another dart of acid. This time Harnry's Acid Dart finds its way through the clever defenses of the Gnolls and slaps onto the hip of one of the defenders. The creature yelps in pain and shouts out a stream of gutteral barks and high pitched yips.*

The two in front hold the line, protecting the archer.

Tsadok moves to attack the line, but the Peryton incident must have the young Rogue more upset than he realized as he narrowly avoids smacking himself in the head with his sap. He feels something tear in his shoulder as he overextends his blow.

Aodhán makes a desperate bid to finish off the second archer, but this javelin also flies harmlessly by.

[sblock=* Only Those Who Speak Gnoll May Read This!]"These frakkers are too much for us, boys. Grognard, get the hell back up the hill and tell Kardswann what's happening, and get us some help, damn your eyes! FRAK! THAT HURTS!"[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Houwlou is up, then the Archer, then Keeland (already posted).     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
Gnoll 01           19/12/15    00         Shaken, Cover from Tsadok
Gnoll 02           19/12/15    15         Shaken, Cover from Houwlou
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Houwlou            17/11/16    00         None
[s]Gnoll 03           19/16/19    20         Dead[/s]
Tsadok             13/11/12    00         None
Gnoll 04           17/16/17    00         Cover
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou, bolstered both by his comrades songs and by his understanding of the foes misgivings (at least, I _think_ Houwlou speaks gnolll?), renews his attack with greater vigor, cncentrating on his sword work, and not so much the dagger. The strategy KINDA pays off, he gets a good solid hit, (22) but without the extra ooomph that he was looking for. (5 hp dam)

I've lost my link to the OC page.  I can't get back to it by linking to Obsidian Castle, either. 

OOC:  Obsidian PORTAL not obsidian castle, that explains it!  Duhhhh


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/253536-mercs-life-ooc-01-a-69.html

the above is the only ooc thread I know of. It has been like 11 months sice the last post, until i just bumped it.

http://www.obsidianportal.com/campaigns/mercenaries/characters/houwlou-groulenas

and here is obsicdon portal

your languages are:

Languages: Common, Olcán


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2011)

[sblock=Leif]Links to the Obsidian Portal site are in my sig (just follow the 'A Merc's Life' link).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2011)

To the partyspeach= free action)

Guys, they are going to make a break for it! then get reenforcements!!


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Then STOP them, WIZARD! We're doing all we can already.  We may need to make a tactical withdrawal to some other defensible spot - something better than this death trap!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 34/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2011)

Houwlou's solid blow scrapes down the corner between he and the Gnoll and catches momentarily between the dog-man's shield and the wall before the wolf-kin pulls it free.

[sblock=Leif]Sorry, buddy - with the cover from the corner the Gnoll is AC 23 vs. Houwlou.[/sblock]

The archer fires another wild shot before turning tail and leaving the battle at top speed.

Keeland makes a valiant effort to put an arrow or two into the retreating beast, but to no avail.

        *GM:*  Top of Round 4 - Harnry, then the two Gnoll defenders.     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
Gnoll 01           19/12/15    00         Cover from Tsadok
Gnoll 02           19/12/15    15         Cover from Houwlou
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Houwlou            17/11/16    00         None
[s]Gnoll 03           19/16/19    20         Dead[/s]
Tsadok             13/11/12    00         None
Gnoll 04           17/16/17    00         Has Left the Building
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2011)

Target: gnoll at D,9

Harnrey conjures another bolt of acid and aims for the gnoll.
(looks like more structural damage. *le sigh*)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2011)

Harnry's acid attack goes wild, splattering against the wall, but the Gnoll he previously hit succumbs to the lingering effect of the mage's previous attack. The final remaining Gnoll renews his defense, apparently determined to hold the group inside as long as he can.

        *GM:*  Party (except Harnry) is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
Gnoll 01           19/12/15    00         Cover from Tsadok
[s]Gnoll 02           19/12/15    20         Dead[/s]
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Houwlou            17/11/16    00         None
[s]Gnoll 03           19/16/19    20         Dead[/s]
Tsadok             13/11/12    00         None
Gnoll 04           17/16/17    00         Has Left the Building
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou, torn between pursuing the gnolls who left and assisting Tsadok, decides that his friends can handle the one remaining gnoll.  He hustles to the door and looks out.  If there is not a big gang of gnolls waiting out there already, he will carefully look around any spots that could be concealing foes, and, if the coast is clear for the moment, he will exit and try to get a sense of to where the fleeing gnolls have gone.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 34/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2011)

[sblock=Houwlou]Houwlou will provoke an AoO in getting to the door - is that acceptable?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2011)

Leif said:


> Houwlou, torn between pursuing the gnolls who left and assisting Tsadok, decides that his friends can handle the one remaining gnoll.  He hustles to the door and looks out.  If there is not a big gang of gnolls waiting out there already, he will carefully look around any spots that could be concealing foes, and, if the coast is clear for the moment, he will exit and try to get a sense of to where the fleeing gnolls have gone.




ooc: Dude, there is still a gnoll in the doorway!


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Houwlou]Houwlou will provoke an AoO in getting to the door - is that acceptable?[/sblock]



No! In that case, Houwlou will attack the gnoll standing near the door.  Houwlou got a lucky shot with his longsword and inflicted 18 hp damage to the gnoll.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2011)

*Tsadok*

see next post - this one is empty


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2011)

Aodhán gives up his javelin attacks and rushes up just as Houwlou's mighty blow breaks through the Gnolls stalwart defense and deals a grievous wound. The Gnoll gives up its defense of the doorway and staggers backward, attempting to get out of the fight.

From outside, you hear the fleeing Gnoll's chittering, yipping cries answered by a horrifying bestial sound. This answering is certainly a howl, but it is bone-shakingly deep in pitch and carries such a note of ferocity and hatred as none of you has heard in your lives. At some point during the howl your minds register a sickening, squelching ripping noise . . . the fleeing Gnoll archer's barks stop abruptly.

        *GM:*  Houwlou and Tsadok each get an AoO vs. the retreating Gnoll in the doorway.

No new map, as the only thing that's changed is Aodhán's advance to D7.     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
Gnoll 01           19/12/15    18         Disabled, Retreating
[s]Gnoll 02           19/12/15    20         Dead[/s]
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Houwlou            17/11/16    00         None
[s]Gnoll 03           19/16/19    20         Dead[/s]
Tsadok             13/11/12    00         None
Gnoll 04           17/16/17    00         Has Left the Building
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Aodhán gives up his javelin attacks and rushes up just as Houwlou's mighty blow breaks through the Gnolls stalwart defense and deals a grievous wound. The Gnoll gives up its defense of the doorway and staggers backward, attempting to get out of the fight.
> 
> From outside, you hear the fleeing Gnoll's chittering, yipping cries answered by a horrifying bestial sound. This answering is certainly a howl, but it is bone-shakingly deep in pitch and carries such a note of ferocity and hatred as none of you has heard in your lives. At some point during the howl your minds register a sickening, squelching ripping noise . . . the fleeing Gnoll archer's barks stop abruptly.
> 
> ...




Tsadok swings at the nearly dead gnoll in front of him and connects solidly and rendering him unconscious (I think)

As this gnoll falls and things are quiet, the not far off howl resonates through the mill and Tsadok's head.  "Boys, I'm not sure if we should run or remain here with at least 3 of our sides protected."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2011)

Tsadok's blow knocks the staggered Gnoll to the ground . . . it lies still.

        *GM:*  (This) Combat's over. Everyone gets one (*and only one*) post before I move forward. I'll wait for Ryan to return from his travels and make his own post for this as well - he's supposed to be back tomorrow, I think.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2011)

Heinrich dismisses the caltrops still in the door way, then starts binding the felled gnoll, foot and gag.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2011)

*Keeland*

Rushing to the door, Keeland looks for the source of the mysterious and disturbing sounds. He keeps bow and arrow at the ready.


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Tsadok having just meted out fitting punishment to the gnoll who flew from his wrath, Houwlou smiles at Tsadok and rips the fallen gnoll's throat out with a casual flick of his sword as he passes, continuing through the door.  

[game mechanics, move:  Houwlou exits the door and takes one diagonal 5-foot step ahead and to his right from the door.]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 34/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Heinrich dismisses the caltrops still in the door way, then starts binding the felled gnoll, foot and gag.






Leif said:


> Tsadok having just meted out fitting punishment to the gnoll who flew from his wrath, Houwlou smiles at Tsadok and rips the fallen gnoll's throat out with a casual flick of his sword as he passes, continuing through the door.
> 
> [game mechanics, move:  Houwlou exits the door and takes one diagonal 5-foot step ahead and to his right from the door.




Harnrey gives Houwlou a dirty look since he just completed the task of binding the gnoll right before Houwlou  coup-de-grace'ed it.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 21, 2011)

Aodhán tries to recall if he's heard anything that could've made that "bone-shakingly deep in pitch and carries such a note of ferocity and hatred as none of you has heard in your lives" from his studies.

[sblock=ooc]
Knowledge check is 8 + 9 for Religion (17). I can't use the others untrained right? If I can then 10 for any other check [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2011)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=ooc]Knowledge check is 8 + 9 for Religion (17). I can't use the others untrained right? If I can then 10 for any other check [/sblock]




[sblock=Ryan]Without access to a library you can only make untrained knowledge checks with a DC of 10 or less (this doesn't qualify )

Knowledge: Religion roll of 17 won't get it without actually laying eyes on whatever made the sound.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Just need Tsadok's action for the round now and I'll 'open the curtain.' MikeL was driving back to Chicago today, so it'll probably be at least tomorrow before he can put something else up.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 21, 2011)

*Tsadok*

"I'm gonna move around the corner to hopefully be able to flank this thing if you guys are able to draw him inside or even in the doorway."

With these words, Tsadok quickly moves around the outside corner of the building (as long as when he is outside he doesn't see much in the way of things seeing him).



OOC - What time of day is it btw?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

Harnry and Aodhán keep to the shadows within the mill. Keeland moves to the door, _Tempest_ at the ready. Houwlou steps out into the arid late afternoon air and puts his back to the millhouse wall, and Tsadok begins a move to tuck himself around the corner. He stops abruptly as he realizes that the _thing_ that approaches has surely already spotted him.

Well over a hundred feet up the path, a vision straight from your nightmares stands over the shredded body of the Gnoll archer that fled for help. Though it's hard to tell at this distance, the thing appears to be almost seven feet tall. It has the head and feet of a goat of some kind, and carries an exotic looking polearm - most likely a Halberd.

        *GM:*  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] Keeland is up!

(Combat Status Block below is in Initiative Order - no need to roll.     

[sblock=Combat Status]The only one of you with a chance to recognize this thing was Keeland: Knowledge: The Planes (1d20+4=8) (and he's never heard of anything like it).

It's 140' away (and thus off the map) at this point.

*Even though Keeland's listed last in the block below, he actually acts first!* Once he's acted, it'll be Kezurkian, then the Mercs each round.


```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
Kezurkian          21/14/19    00         Flat-Footed
Tsadok             13/11/12    00         Flat-Footed
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         Flat-Footed
Houwlou            15/11/14    00         Flat-Footed
Harnry             14/12/12    00         Flat-Footed
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2011)

*Keeland*

"I don't know what that thing is, but I don't think it is friendly." He continues to sing words of encouragement to his allies as he draws back his bow. His hand is not as steady as he would like, but maybe luck with provide...

OOC: [sblock]Forgot to add +1 to damage for the singing. I suspect that it is just wishful thinking anyway.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 35/35     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+06
  Per: +11                       HERO Points: 03
       
  BAB: 03       CMB: 04     CMD: 17

Weapon                    Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Tempest (Keen Longbow +2) +8        1d8+2       19-20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                 +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level (4/4)
    * Detect Magic                        * Confusion, Lesser
    * Light                               * Cure Light Wounds
    * Mage Hand                           * Sleep
    * Mending                             * Summon Monster I
    * Prestidigitation                    
    * Resistance                          

    Second Level (2/2)
    * Cat's Grace
    * Glitterdust
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

Keeland's arrows speed from his bow in rapid succession; one falls just short and stands quivering in the dirt road, the other punches through the creature's calf. The thing howls again and glares at the company. It's grotesquely long tongue rolls from its mouth and it licks the blade of its halberd, then lowers its horned head and begins to run toward you.

Almost before it registers that the beast is closing, it slams its horns into Houwlou's barrel-like chest and shoves him savagely back against the mill-house wall.

        *GM:*  (Missed his crit confirm . . .)
Tsadok, Aodhán, Harnry and Houwlou are up to finish Round 01!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
Kezurkian          19/14/17    07         None (Charged)
Tsadok             13/11/12    00         Flat-Footed
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         Flat-Footed
Houwlou            15/11/14    17         Flat-Footed
Harnry             14/12/12    00         Flat-Footed
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 26, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Keeland's arrows speed from his bow in rapid succession; one falls just short and stands quivering in the dirt road, the other punches through the creature's calf. The thing howls again and glares at the company. It's grotesquely long tongue rolls from its mouth and it licks the blade of its halberd, then lowers its horned head and begins to run toward you.
> 
> Almost before it registers that the beast is closing, it slams its horns into Houwlou's barrel-like chest and shoves him savagely back against the mill-house wall.
> 
> ...




[sblock=Mike]Check the AC's...I know Tsadok's listed in the combat status block is incorrect, others maybe as well.

Also, this creature is bipedal correct? it just seemed to close very quickly.  How far away was it before?[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 26, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Seeing his best freind, Houwlou, gored Tsadok run s quickly at the new foe (ending in H15).  Tsadok grabs the creature (using a hero point (+8 to roll) to initiate the grapple) and attempts to wrestle him to the ground (cowboy style).

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 34/34     AC: 13   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=Mike]Check the AC's...I know Tsadok's listed in the combat status block is incorrect, others maybe as well.
> 
> Also, this creature is bipedal correct? it just seemed to close very quickly.  How far away was it before?[/sblock]




[sblock=Mike]The ACs are correct - Tsadok took 4 points of DEX damage from his Critical Miss, reducing his AC by 2.

It was 140' away. It did close quickly.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 26, 2011)

[sblock=Mike]Ahhh... I see you are correct, I was looking at OP when I shouild have looked at Hero lab.  Thanks.  Hopefully the grapple works, wish I would have rolled better.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

The very sight snaps something in Harnrey. He reaches deep down into his psyche and draws forth a power he had already used.

On the outside he seems to be in a catatonic trace for a few seconds until he mouthes words in the toungue of the ancient ones.
"minu juurde tulla, mul on vaja teie abi!"

 The air stirs a little before him and then more and more as the words intesify.A whirlwind is summoned with a sight within it that was seen during the fight with the abominable peryton: an air elemental ! with a quick gesture Harnrey sends it to fight against the monstrosity outside.

action: use hero point to summon monster(II) to recall air elemental.

[sblock=info from previous casting]
Harnrey pulls out a tiny bag and a small candle and grins. "minu juurde tulla, mul on vaja teie abi!"

The wind starts picking up as Harnrey chants the same words over and over .. .. .. ..

summon monster II- summon a small air elemental
Feat: Augment Summoning
-benefits: Benefit: Each creature you conjure with any summon spell
-gains a +4 enhancement bonus to Strength and Constitution
-for the duration of the spell that summoned it.
[sblock=small air elemental stat block]
move 100 (perfect)
defense:
AC 17, touch 14, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +3 natural, +1 size)
hp 17 (2d10+4)
Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +0
Defensive Abilities air mastery; Immune elemental traits
offense:
Speed fly 100 ft. (perfect)
Melee slam +6 (1d4+3)
Special Attacks whirlwind (DC 12)
stats:
Str 16, Dex 17, Con 16, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +2; CMB +4; CMD 17
Feats Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +7, Escape Artist +7, Fly +17, Knowledge (planes) +1, Perception +4, Stealth +11[/sblock]

spell: casting time 1 round
range 35 feet
duration: 1 round / level (base)+1/2 levels (school power)= 6 rounds

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

The goat-head reacts to Tsadok's charge quick as a striking snake; disdaining the use of his great black halberd for the moment, he twists his neck and intercepts the strapping young half-orc with a solid head-butt that stops Tsadok in his tracks.

[sblock=Mike]Wish you had, too. Grapple attempt provokes an AoO, and if the AoO hits the damage it does is added to the opponent's CMD - which made a difference in this case.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Aodhán?     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
Kezurkian          19/14/17    07         None (Charged)
Tsadok             13/11/12    06         None
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Houwlou            15/11/14    17         Flat-Footed
Harnry             14/12/12    00         Flat-Footed
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 26, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> The goat-head reacts to Tsadok's charge quick as a striking snake; disdaining the use of his great black halberd for the moment, he twists his neck and intercepts the strapping young half-orc with a solid head-butt that stops Tsadok in his tracks.
> 
> [sblock=Mike]Wish you had, too. Grapple attempt provokes an AoO, and if the AoO hits the damage it does is added to the opponent's CMD - which made a difference in this case.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC]Well, that sucks![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC]Well, that sucks![/sblock]




[sblock=Mike]Yeah, as much as you like to Grapple, you gotta pick up Improved Grapple for your next level feat to keep that from happening![/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 26, 2011)

[sblock=Mike]Can you refer me to the section that refers to the use of a damage roll for the grapple?  I don't see anything about it in the player's guide under grapple.[/sblock]

Never mind, I must have skimmed over that part.  SUCKS!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=Mike]Can you refer me to the section that refers to the use of a damage roll for the grapple?  I don't see anything about it in the player's guide under grapple.[/sblock]
> 
> Never mind, I must have skimmed over that part.  SUCKS!




Damage

You can inflict damage to your target equal to your unarmed strike, a natural attack, or an attack made with armor spikes or a light or one-handed weapon. This damage can be either lethal or nonlethal.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 26, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Damage
> 
> You can inflict damage to your target equal to your unarmed strike, a natural attack, or an attack made with armor spikes or a light or one-handed weapon. This damage can be either lethal or nonlethal.





OOC-
Thanks but I was referring to the stacking the damage does to avoid my grapple.  I think what you are referring to is while grappled we can inflict damage.  I, however, failed to even achieve the grappled condition.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

*Mid-Round Summary*

OOC: Nothing new here; just trying to keep the info from getting too scattered by OOC stuff.

Keeland's arrows speed from his bow in rapid succession; one falls just short and stands quivering in the dirt road, the other punches through the creature's calf. The thing howls again and glares at the company. It's grotesquely long tongue rolls from its mouth and it licks the blade of its halberd, then lowers its horned head and begins to run toward you.

Almost before it registers that the beast is closing, it slams its horns into Houwlou's barrel-like chest and shoves him savagely back against the mill-house wall.

Seeing his best friend Houwlou gored Tsadok runs quickly at the new foe.  Tsadok attempts to grab the creature and wrestle him to the ground cowboy style. The goat-head reacts to Tsadok's charge quick as a striking snake; disdaining the use of his great black halberd for the moment, he twists his neck and intercepts the strapping young half-orc with a solid head-butt that stops Tsadok in his tracks.

The very sight snaps something in Harnry. He reaches deep down into his psyche and draws forth a power he he's already used.

On the outside he seems to be in a catatonic trace for a few seconds until he mouths words in the tongue of the ancient ones. _"Minu juurde tulla, mul on vaja teie abi!"_

The air stirs a little before him and then more and more as the words intensify. A whirlwind forms, within it something is making its way to the Material Plane.

[sblock=Harnry]Air Elemental will appear next round on your initiative.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
Kezurkian          19/14/17    07         None (Charged)
Tsadok             13/11/12    06         None
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Houwlou            15/11/14    17         Flat-Footed
Harnry             14/12/12    00         Flat-Footed
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou attacks the vile monstrosity with a longsword in each hand!  He connects with his primary longsword (the magic one) for 10 hp damage to the thing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 29, 2011)

*GM:*  [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] Just need Aodhán's action to wrap the round.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 29, 2011)

The cleric strides forward and taps the Olcan on the shoulder, a burst of strength flies through Houwlou, as if his wolfkin heritage becomes even more dominant. Muscles bulge as the effect takes hold. 

[sblock=ooc]
Move: To H13
Standard: Bull's Strength on Houwlou - +4 enhancement bonus to STR (+2 to hit and +2 damage I think)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 45/45     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+06   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+09
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB: 05     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +6        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +5        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (5+1)
    * Create Water                       [s] * Bless[/s]
    * Detect Magic                        * Cause Fear
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil [s](x2)[/s]

    Second Level (4+1)
    * Weapon of Awe
    * [s]Bull'S Strength[/s]
    * Shatter [s](x2)[/s]
    * Invisibility (Domain Spell)


Channel Energy 3/6
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou gives Aodhán a wolfy grin of thanks!

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 34/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2011)

*Top of Round Two*

Houwlou strikes quickly with both of his longswords, delivering a solid blow with one of them, then gives Aodhán a toothy grin as the Lonrach's cleric steps up and infuses him with a bit of the strength of his deity.

        *GM:*  Keeland, then Kezurkian.     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
Kezurkian          19/14/17    17         None (Charged)
Tsadok             13/11/12    06         None
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Houwlou            15/11/14    17         None (Bull's Strength)
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2011)

(and next round the air elemental shows up)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2011)

OOC: [sblock]If I'm reading the map right the big bad is in the doorway next to Keeland? If so he will shift to G12 (flanking with Houwlou?) and put away bow and draw longsword while on the defensive. Continue to sing. If the foe remains at bow range and I am mistaken, then I'll plan on shooting and repost.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]The creature is in I15 (two squares NE of Keeland). Keeland and Aodhán are standing in the doorway (G13 and H13), with Harnry just behind them inside the building (H12). Tsadok is in H15 (just west of the creature), Houwlou is in I14 (just south of it).[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2011)

Keeland continues to send arrows at the beast. Only one finds the mark. Despite his racing heart, Keeland continues to sing encouragement to his companions. 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 35/35     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+06
  Per: +11                       HERO Points: 03
       
  BAB: 03       CMB: 04     CMD: 17

Weapon                    Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Tempest (Keen Longbow +2) +8        1d8+2       19-20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                 +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level (4/4)
    * Detect Magic                        * Confusion, Lesser
    * Light                               * Cure Light Wounds
    * Mage Hand                           * Sleep
    * Mending                             * Summon Monster I
    * Prestidigitation                    
    * Resistance                          

    Second Level (2/2)
    * Cat's Grace
    * Glitterdust
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2011)

The beast takes Keeland's arrow in the shoulder and howls again. The halberd slashes right, then left, inflicting grievous wounds to both Tsadok and Houwlou. It then steps back, clearing itself from Keeland's line of fire.

        *GM:*  Tsádok, Aodhán, Houwlou, Harnry, and the Air Elemental are up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
Kezurkian          21/14/19    25         None
Tsadok             13/11/12    27         None
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Houwlou            15/11/14    34         None (Bull's Strength)
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 1, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok momentarily doubles over as the creature's blade opens up his gut and he literally sees his insides.  But, as he has always wanted to go down fighting, he moves to k14 so that he and Houwlou have it surrounded (flanking) connecting his sap to the beast's shoulder.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 9/34     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Heartened by Tsakok's flanking maneuver, Houwlou again assault the monster.  He gets a good hit on the beast, but not a truly spectacular one.  (Still, 14 damage isn't too bad!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2011)

Harnrey moves to F,14 and orders his summoned elemental to attack. He then points his finger at the nightmere and a globof acid forms then shoots at the creature.



summon monster II- summon a small air elemental
Feat: Augment Summoning
-benefits: Benefit: Each creature you conjure with any summon spell
-gains a +4 enhancement bonus to Strength and Constitution
-for the duration of the spell that summoned it.
[sblock=small air elemental stat block]
move 100 (perfect)
defense:
AC 17, touch 14, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +3 natural, +1 size)
hp 17 (2d10+4)
Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +0
Defensive Abilities air mastery; Immune elemental traits
offense:
Speed fly 100 ft. (perfect)
Melee slam +6 (1d4+3)
Special Attacks whirlwind (DC 12)
stats:
Str 16, Dex 17, Con 16, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +2; CMB +4; CMD 17
Feats Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +7, Escape Artist +7, Fly +17, Knowledge (planes) +1, Perception +4, Stealth +11[/sblock]

spell: casting time 1 round
range 35 feet
duration: 1 round / level (base)+1/2 levels (school power)= 6 rounds (round 1 of 6)

acid dart: natural 20!

the air elemental does its flyby attack, but seeing the acid dart  it moves off and away in fear of the nasty substance (rolled a 1)


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 1, 2011)

*Tsadok*

intimidate roll for successful hit

OOC - Ouch


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2011)

The cleric focuses on keeping Houwlou upright as the melee warriors battle the beast.

[sblock=ooc]
Move: 
Standard: Touch Houwlou with a CMW (convert Weapon of Awe to it). CMW on houwlou (2d8+4=14) 14 hp healed
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 45/45     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+06   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+09
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB: 05     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +6        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +5        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (5+1)
    * Create Water                       [s] * Bless[/s]
    * Detect Magic                        * Cause Fear
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil [s](x2)[/s]

    Second Level (4+1)
    * [s]Weapon of Awe[/s]
    * [s]Bull'S Strength[/s]
    * Shatter [s](x2)[/s]
    * Invisibility (Domain Spell)


Channel Energy 3/6
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou gives the handy cleric yet another growl of thanks1

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2011)

*Round 2 Wrap Up*

Tsadok gapes for a moment at the sight of his entrails trying to slip through the gash in his stomach, then warily circles the hellish beast to get a better position on it. Trapping it between himself and Houwlou, he slaps the back of its head with his trusty sap.

Aodhán continues his supportive role, reaching out to channel Lonrach's healing power into Houwlou's battered body. The Olcán growls his thanks again as he continues the fight, scoring another telling blow.

Harnry's recalled air elemental makes its long awaited appearance, stirring a cloud of dust as it bobs and weaves to avoid its master's dart of acid but ends up slamming into the wall of the millhouse. It hangs in the air, seemingly knocked insensible by the impact. Harnry's acid dart slaps into the nightmare's furry chest; it looks down with rheumy yellow eyes and extends its tongue, licking the green goop from its fur with relish.

        *GM:*  Note that Kezurkian's AC is 21 (it was 19 the first round due to its charge). Also, remember that criticals are handled with the Critical Hit/Fumble Deck!
[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]: *Keeland's up!*     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
Kezurkian          21/14/19    48         None
Tsadok             13/11/12    27         None
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Houwlou            15/11/14    14         None (Bull's Strength)
Harnry             14/12/12    00         None
  Sparky           17/14/14    00         Dazed
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2011)

OOC:  I think you have Houwlou's hp wrong in your summary!  According to my records he should now be at full hp.   Unless you forgot to mention a successful attack against him for -20 hp!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Harnry's acid dart slaps into the nightmare's furry chest; it looks down with rheumy yellow eyes and extends its tongue, licking the green goop from its fur with relish.




[ooc:Are you saying the acid did no damage?]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  I think you have Houwlou's hp wrong in your summary!  According to my records he should now be at full hp.   Unless you forgot to mention a successful attack against him for -20 hp!




Houwlou has 44 HP max, -17 from the charge, -17 from the halberd, +20 from CMW. That should put him down 14 HP, right? (Combat Status Block has been updated to reflect this total).



Scott DeWar said:


> [ooc:Are you saying the acid did no damage?]




I'm saying whatever it did to him, he liked it.  Maybe he's a masochist . . .


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2011)

OOC: Do the math, man -- 30 hp is not -20 as listed in your last post's status report, it's only -14.  Never mind, it's fixed now, thanks.


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2011)

OOC: My bad, Aodhan's spell didn't take effect until after Houwlou's last attack.   Boy, I'm gonna get that sucker _next_ time, though!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2011)

ooc: in case i am working at the start of the next round, i will be doing the same as last round and here are my rolls:

attacking the masochistic goat daemon with acid dart, again. (attack damage are at +1 due to Keelands badic encouragement stuff, so att = 15 touch and 5 acid damage

The air elemental will use the full effects of flyby attack by flying away for 20 feet, turn around and fly 20 feet, attack and continue for 60 feet for its full 100 foot movement.

[sblock=air elemental stuff-round 2 of 6]
summon monster II- summon a small air elemental
Feat: Augment Summoning
-benefits: Benefit: Each creature you conjure with any summon spell
-gains a +4 enhancement bonus to Strength and Constitution
-for the duration of the spell that summoned it.

[sblock=small air elemental stat block]
move 100 (perfect)

defense:
AC 17, touch 14, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +3 natural, +1 size)
hp 17 (2d10+4)
Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +0
Defensive Abilities air mastery; Immune elemental traits

offense:
Speed fly 100 ft. (perfect)
Melee slam +6 (1d4+3)
Special Attacks whirlwind (DC 12)

stats:
Str 16, Dex 17, Con 16, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +2; CMB +4; CMD 17
Feats Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +7, Escape Artist +7, Fly +17, Knowledge (planes) +1, Perception +4, Stealth +11
[/sblock]

spell: casting time 1 round
range 35 feet
duration: 1 round / level (base)+1/2 levels (school power)= 6 rounds (round 2 of 6)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> The air elemental will use the full effects of flyby attack by flying away for 20 feet, turn around and fly 20 feet, attack and continue for 60 feet for its full 100 foot movement.




OOC: The Air Elemental is Dazed (from it's critical fumble) and can't act this round.


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2011)

OOC:  Harnrey!  You've managed to summon the only retarded air elemental in the known multiverse!  Congrats, dude!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2011)

[oots]"Naw, just rolled a frikin 1 on it's attack.[/oots]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2011)

*Keeland*

Moving cautiously, Keeland steps out to line up a shot (to g16) from Tempest. His aim is true and the arrow sinks deep into the creature's flesh. Buoyed by his own success Keeland continues to encourage the others.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2011)

*Top of Round Three*

The beast takes Keeland's arrow in the shoulder and looks around wildly for this latest attacker; his yellow eyes light on the Bard and the Mage standing in close proximity. He gathers himself, muscles bunching in his torso and thighs; both Tsadok and Houwlou score telling blows as the monster leaps from between them, flying high over the heads of the Mercenaries, to land on the other side of Harnry. As it slams back to the ground its spittle coated halberd comes down hard on Harnry's shoulder, cleaving deep into flesh and snapping the Mage's collarbone like a dry twig.

[sblock=Scott DeWar]Broken collarbone is flavor only . . . no mechanical effect. You've posted Harnry's action for the round, but if you wish to revise that's fine. Just to refresh, this is the round the Air Elemental cannot act.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Party's up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
Kezurkian          21/14/19    78         None
Tsadok             13/11/12    27         None
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Houwlou            15/11/14    14         None (Bull's Strength)
Harnry             14/12/12    19         None
  Sparky           17/14/14    00         Dazed
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2011)

*Keeland*

Keeland whirls and fires a brace of shafts at the leaping horror. Again one shot finds the mark. He continues to encourage the others.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 6, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok quickly follows the goat-beast (ending at E-15) who is laying into another one of his friends.  But as he tries to hold his insides in, with his left hand, it affects his swing and he misses badly.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 9/34     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2011)

[sblock=air elemental stuff-round 3 of 6]
summon monster II- summon a small air elemental
Feat: Augment Summoning
-benefits: Benefit: Each creature you conjure with any summon spell
-gains a +4 enhancement bonus to Strength and Constitution
-for the duration of the spell that summoned it.

[sblock=small air elemental stat block]
move 100 (perfect)

defense:
AC 17, touch 14, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +3 natural, +1 size)
hp 17 (2d10+4)
Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +0
Defensive Abilities air mastery; Immune elemental traits

offense:
Speed fly 100 ft. (perfect)
Melee slam +6 (1d4+3)
Special Attacks whirlwind (DC 12)

stats:
Str 16, Dex 17, Con 16, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +2; CMB +4; CMD 17
Feats Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +7, Escape Artist +7, Fly +17, Knowledge (planes) +1, Perception +4, Stealth +11
[/sblock]

duration: 1 round / level (base)+1/2 levels (school power)= 6 rounds (round 3 of 6)
[/sblock]


[sblock=mowgli] not sure what you mean by revise. i am just going with the new round, i guess.[/sblock]

Move 5 feet to G,14 

once again, harnrey taps into his reserve and calls forth another spell: Acid arrow-expend Action point. (2/3)

Acid arrow: That was supposed to be +5, not that it matters

Sparky will come out of being dazed (I hope) and slam into the goat demon.
(the dice hate me now.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Tsadok quickly follows the goat-beast . . .




[sblock=OOC]To what coordinates will he move?[/sblock]



Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=mowgli] not sure what you mean by revise. i am just going with the new round, i guess.
> 
> Sparky will come out of being dazed (I hope) and slam into the goat demon.
> (the dice hate me now.)[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]The second acid dart you posted was in anticipation of being at work and not delaying the action - we're still in that round, and I didn't want you to provoke an AoO if you wished to avoid it.

This is Sparky's second round (Rnd 1 you Summoned him, Rnd 2 he appeared and slammed into the millhouse wall, Rnd 3 (this round) he's Dazed).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2011)

[sblock=Mowgli]!!!oooooooH!!!!I think that i have an idea of where he needs to move to. I have it posted doswn a few posts, after R.Renaulg.

[/sblock]

status: 17/36 hp


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

OOC:  Mowgs, I can tell which figure is Houwlou on the map, but I can't tell who anyone else is.  A little help, please?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2011)

[sblock=Leif]Yeah, this encounter called for a pretty big map - this guy moves around a lot, and I figured you all would want to have some room to maneuver as well. Unfortunately, that means if you just use the first zoom level you can't see much. But if you keep clicking on the map it should zoom in so you've got a nice clear picture - I just click twice on my browser (once on the thumbnail, then once on the image that pops up) but I know on some browsers it'll take three clicks (once on the thumbnail, once to open the map in a new tab, and (finally) once to zoom in.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou moves to F15 and attacks Schik again with his dual longswords, and he scores a hit with his secondary weapon this time for 10 hp damage!  Oops, forgot to add in the bull's strength effect, so that should be just one more point of damage with the off-hand weapon, right, so that's a 26 attack and 11 hp damage.

Action color:  Houwlou feints with his left (stronger) hand, and draws the creature's attention to his right, Houwlou's left.  Then  the Olcán makes a telling thrust with his right hand into the hollow of the creatures left breast and twists his off-hand longsword as it sinks into the pliable flesh.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 30/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 7, 2011)

With Harnry right in front of him, Aodhán also bestows some healing on the injured arcanist.

"Get behind me Harnry" the cleric calls out.

[sblock=ooc]
*Funny that I've got the highest AC and yet I'm sitting on the back lines....gotta fix that

Move: to H14
Standard: convert Cause Fear to CLW on Harnry - CLW (1d8+4=7) heals for 7
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 45/45     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+06   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+09
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB: 05     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +6        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +5        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (5+1)
    * Create Water                       [s] * Bless[/s]
    * Detect Magic                        [s]* Cause Fear[/s]
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil [s](x2)[/s]

    Second Level (4+1)
    * [s]Weapon of Awe[/s]
    * [s]Bull'S Strength[/s]
    * Shatter [s](x2)[/s]
    * Invisibility (Domain Spell)


Channel Energy 3/6
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 8, 2011)

renau1g said:


> With Harnry right in front of him, Aodhán also bestows some healing on the injured arcanist.
> 
> "Get behind me Harnry" the cleric calls out.
> 
> ...




[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: [color=yellow]24[/color]/36     AC: 14   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +02    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08

  BAB: 02       CMB:+03     CMD: 15

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Battle Axe               +3        1d8+1          20/x3     
Dagger (Thrown)          +3 (+4)   1d4+1       19-20/x2     Rng: 10'
Crossbow (Launch Bolt)   +4        1d8         19-20/x2     Rng: 80'

Conjuration Powers:
    * Acid Bolt (1d6+2) 7x/Day  [s]0000[/s]0 00
spells per day:
cantrips: 4
level 1: 3+1 (INT)
level 2: 2+1 (INT)

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level
    * Launch Bolt                         * [s]Low-Light Vision[
    * Caltrops                            * [s]Magic Missile[/s]
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Orb of Acid (Lesser)[/s]
    * Mage Hand                           *unseen servant

    Second Level
    [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)[/s]
    *bull's strength
   [s] *Acid arrow[/s]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=mowgli] may I scrap what I had planned and take a full round action (withdraw) to end up behind Aodhán at H,14. i think Renaulg meant to put Aodhán at G,14 by the description of where he is and what he does. i cannot move to that spot without incurring an AOO, and being a good Mercenary he would know to use a tactical maneuver like that.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2011)

Tsadok quickly follows the goat-beast who is laying into another one of his friends. But as he tries to hold his insides in with his left hand, it affects his swing and he misses badly. The demon-thing tries to punish the young half-orc for his impetuous actions with another head-butt, but is unable to connect.

Aodhán steps up to bestow some healing on the injured arcanist. "Get behind me Harnry!" the cleric calls out.

Houwlou rushes back into the fray, feints with his left hand, and draws the creature's attention to his right. Then the Olcán makes a telling thrust with his right hand into the hollow of the creatures left breast and twists his off-hand longsword as it sinks into the pliable flesh.

Still stinging from the creature's vicious attack and knowing he's overmatched physically, Harnry takes the smart route and backs carefully out of the combat; he shelters behind the comforting bulk of his Abhác friend.

Keeland whirls and fires a brace of shafts at the leaping horror. Again one shot finds the mark. He continues to encourage the others.

The fiend is perceptibly weakening, but still has some fight left! Taking a lesson from the wolf-kin, it makes its own feint with the black Halberd, then takes advantage of Houwlou's reaction to reach out and slams his goat horns into the canine head with tremendous force. When he pushes off, blood streams down Houwlou's face from the puncture wound in his forehead*. Once more taking his Halberd in both hands, he makes a backhanded swipe at Tsadok. In spite of the casual appearance of the blow the Halberd buries itself deep in the boy's chest, leaving another gaping hole in his torso.

[sblock=*OOC]Houwlou takes normal damage +1d6 Bleed from the Critical Gore Attack. In addition, he suffers 1 point of CON _Drain_, reducing his total HP to 40 until his CON is healed via _Restoration_ spell or some other magic.

Mike, you'll want to read up (if you haven't) on Dying as well as Orc Ferocity. Tsadok can't make his CON Check and he goes first in initiative order after Kezurkian. So he'll need to use his Orc Ferocity to hang on for this round to allow someone (Aodhán?) to get to him with a Cure spell to stabilize him. Alternatively, he could use two Hero Points to "Cheat Death."[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Party's Up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP         Condition[/u]
Keeland            16/13/13    00         None
Kezurkian          21/14/19    91         None
Tsadok             13/11/12    48         Dying (-14 HP), Orc Ferocity?
Aodhán             20/12/18    00         None
Houwlou            15/11/14    21         None (Bull's Strength)
Harnry             14/12/12    12         None
  Sparky           17/14/14    00         None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 8, 2011)

see failed attacks fromn post 561


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou moves to F14 and attacks the wicked creature with his two longswords again, trying desperately to see clearly through the stream of blood running down his canine face.  (With the Flanking bonus, should be a hit with the primary longsword for 12hp damage now, if the retcon is permitted by the GM.  )

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 23/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2011)

(OOC to Leif: his ac is 19  )


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

[sblock=OOC comment to DeWar]







Scott DeWar said:


> (OOC to Leif: his ac is 21  )



Made it a clear miss, now. Eeeesh!
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Combat Status]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Actually i got my information from an older post, but I seem to have spoke too soon. 20 misses.


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

OOC:  Previous two posts edited accordingly. 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 23/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 10, 2011)

Leif said:


> Houwlou attacks the wicked creature with his two longswords again, trying desperately to see clearly through the stream of blood running down his canine face.  He narrowly misses with his primary sword this time, and misses pitifully with his off-hand longsword.
> 
> [sblock=Stat Block]
> 
> ...




OOC - Leif,

 If you move to F14 and Tsadok moves to D14, we have him flanked and your primary blow scores.  You should go back and revise the post.  Tsadok is about to die but this helps us some


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 10, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok, having a massive wound in his stomach and another where his heart ought to be, doesn't seem to be long for this world.  In an amazing display of bravery, the boy fights on.  He moves to D14 and puts all he has left in a solid blow on the creature's temple.  As he swings, he collapses in a heap at the beasts feet.

OOC - Mike, I will use my last two hero points to cheat death.  Are hero points in the player's guide?  I could not find how I deal with it.  Does it mean I'm still very negative just stabilized?


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: -14/34     AC: 13   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Leif,  If you move to F14 and Tsadok moves to D14, we have him flanked and your primary blow scores.  You should go back and revise the post.  Tsadok is about to die but this helps us some



OOC:  DONE!  Got get 'im Tiger!


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 10, 2011)

*Ooc*

OOC - Mike,

Leif can not change his roll but the flanking bonus adds 2 to his attack roll, and allows that primary attack roll to hit.  Tsadok did not get the flanking bonus because when he attacked Houwlou was not yet across from him but Tsadok scores a hit regardless, could be his last one (definitely is this fight)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2011)

[sblock=D20 PF rpg srd]
Cheat Death: A character can spend 2 hero points to cheat death. How this plays out is up to the GM, but generally the character is left alive, with negative hit points but stable. For example, a character is about to be slain by a critical hit from an arrow. If the character spends 2 hero points, the GM decides that the arrow pierced the character's holy symbol, reducing the damage enough to prevent him from being killed, and that he made his stabilization roll at the end of his turn. Cheating death is the only way for a character to spend more than 1 hero point in a turn. The character can spend hero points in this way to prevent the death of a familiar, animal companion, eidolon, or special mount, but not another character or NPC.
[/sblock]

herre ya go M. Liebrok


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2011)

Keeland shifts (F16) and calls upon his curative magic to help Tsadok.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 11, 2011)

Tsadok calls on his orcish vitality to rally for a last attack. "Houwlou, shift left!" he calls, even as he's moving to his right to set up the flank. Even as he's collapsing into unconsciousness, he reaches out and slams his sap into the side of the creatures head; the thing staggers, Harnry's arrow of acid flying harmlessly through the space just vacated by it's chest. Houwlou is more successful, anticipating its movement and extending his longsword in a lunge that pierces it's side just below the ribs. The thing screams in frustration as it feels consciousness slip from its grasp; it slumps to the ground in defeat.

Keeland's singing changes to a song of solace and encouragement as he moves to the fallen half-orc's side . . . Tsadok's wounds begin to heal, each of them scabbing over enough to prevent more of his precious life-blood from watering the dusty ground.

OOC: Fight's over! Tsadok's unconscious (-4/34, I think) and Houwlou ain't feelin' too righteous either. The fight made a LOT of noise, so it's a reasonable assumption that who ever's inhabiting Kelmarane knows somethings up . . . actions?


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 11, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok lays on the ground, still unconscious, he's gonna be quite the load to carry.  

OOC - Yes, I also have him at -4


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2011)

Harnrey takes the goat demon's ax and decapitates him with it, just to make sure! he spens one round looking ove the body with detect magic to see if there is any thing magical, then grabs it as he says "What die one bird say to the other? 'We may want to geet the flock out of here.' "

(it probably takews two round to do that: full round to coup-de-tat, std to detect magic, maybe a third to remove magic, and keeping that ax!)


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Agreed, Harnrey! We should not remain here in the open for longer than we must."  Houwlou's face takes on a concerned look as he wipes some blood from Tsadok's face.  "May the protective spirits of the hills and woodlands guard your soul and guide it safely back to within your noble breast."

[OOC:  This is Houwlou's way of casting his _Cure Light Wounds_]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 23/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2011)

"Yes, I think a hasty retreat to a place of concealment is in order."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 11, 2011)

As Houwlou is working to heal their fallen comrade, Aodhán fills the whole area with a warm comforting glow. "Before we run, should we check this beast or the gnolls to see if they had anything valuable?" he asks avariciously. 

[sblock=ooc]

Move: to get everyone injured within 30' radius (I'm assuming everyone?)
Standard: Channel Energy channel energy (2d6=9) everyone injured heals 9. That should get everyone on their feet and in somewhat ok shape while we strategically withdraw.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 45/45     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+06   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+09
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB: 05     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +6        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +5        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (5+1)
    * Create Water                       [s] * Bless[/s]
    * Detect Magic                        [s]* Cause Fear[/s]
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil [s](x2)[/s]

    Second Level (4+1)
    * [s]Weapon of Awe[/s]
    * [s]Bull'S Strength[/s]
    * Shatter [s](x2)[/s]
    * Invisibility (Domain Spell)


Channel Energy 2/6
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2011)

Everyone's rounded up in short order, and even Tsadok is on his feet after Houwlou's spellcasting. Lonrach's healing suffuses you with warmth. Harnry dispatches the creature with a blow to the neck; the body begins to dissipate as soon as the axe falls and soon all that's left of the thing is its black halberd. Harnry's enhanced sight reveals that the halberd is indeed magical.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 12, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok wakes, a bit disoriented.  He looks around, then up to the others... "well...that was no fun."  He sits up then tries to stand but has the strangest sensation.  _This must be that feeling of weakness that others have referred to.  I guess it's a natural thing but I've never really felt it before._

"What exactly happened, I have only a vague recollection of the fight and have none of goat-man falling."


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"I fear you were a bit disoriented when the goat-beast finally succumbed to our assault.  It only just now fell.  You have missed nothing really, except Aodán's ministrations to your injuries. I also owe a debt of thanks to Aodán."  The Olcán winks at the Abhac. 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2011)

ooc: by my count there is only like on maybe two rounds left of the air elemental, so he will dismiss it as they are on the move.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2011)

Though you are followed by patrols of Gnolls coming from Kelmarane and have a couple of close calls, Houwlou's vast knowledge of the high desert climate and his abilities as a hunter eventually see you safely back to the monastery and Almah's trading caravan without being tracked.

Though it's only late afternoon when you return, your weariness is apparent to Almah as you present yourselves to give your report. After a few brief questions to ensure that you're OK she dismisses you to your beds with the command that you return to her first thing in the morning for a full recounting.

When the next day dawns Houwlou, Keeland and Aodhán enter the mess hall. The three of you are halfway through an excellent breakfast prepared by Hadrod and Hadrah (the caravan's wrangler/cooks) when Tsadok drags himself in looking very much the worse for wear. The man is flushed and sweating in the cool morning air of the high desert, and plainly doesn't feel well.

[sblock=Everyone]4 HP back from your night's rest (if needed).[/sblock]

[sblock=Mike L]Tsadok has contracted some sort of fever. He takes 1 point of CON _Drain_ (Core Rulebook, pg. 555). On the bright side, he does heal 4 points of damage and 1 point of DEX Damage with his night's rest.

To track the CON Drain in HL, go to the Adjust tab and enter a new Temporary Adjustment: Ability Score (Permanent). While you're there, don't forget to take one off the DEX Damage and add his 4 HP.[/sblock]

[sblock=David]Harnry is still abed - hopefully the others will come for you but the bedridden thing is strictly role-play. What's _not_ just role-play is that Harnry's taken 4 points of CON Damage and 1 point of CON _Drain_ (Core Rulebook pg. 555) from some sort of fever he's contracted.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Good morning, Sunshine!" says Houwlou to Tsadok, "Where is that sleeping beauty Harnrey?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Resist Energy
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2011)

[sblock=dm]
Even though it is the desert and the tepreature is riseing, harnrey shivers and sweats. he tries to get out of bed, but all  he ccan do is roll to his side then pass out from exhaustion. he sleeps once again .. .. .. ..shivering .. .. ... .. sweating .. .. .. ..
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 25, 2011)

"My friend you do not look well."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2011)

Harnrey cracks an eye open. In a dry rasping voiced he edges out a few words, as his dry cracked lips curve in a smile, "why are there 3 of you?" *cough*  *wheeze* *shiver*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2011)

Houwlou easily ensures that Harnry will stay on his back as Keeland examines the mage. He then turns his attentions to the young rogue. His examination reveals that both have contracted some sort of disease that his eating away at their fortitude, but is unable to identify exactly what it is or how to cure it. It does seem that they should be able to fight off the disease on their own, though it's erosion of their Constitution means that the longer they carry it the more difficulty they'll have ridding themselves of it.


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"What can we do for them, Keeland?  Should I build a 'spirit fire' to allay their ethereal tormentors?"  Houwlou is obviously grasping at straws here....

As soon as he conveniently can do so, Houwlou will go and prepare his spell for the day.  He prepares _Summon Nature's Ally I_, and it is already in his stat block.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 26, 2011)

"This bodes ill" the Abhac states crypticly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

Harnrey cringes in pain at the words spoken, "more then you can say, eh?" He mumbles softly and gestures with his hand and looks in Howlou's direction 

[sblock=dm only]
as a mage hand spell is cast and is used to ruffle the dog's hackles.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2011)

Keeland sings a soothing song to both of his ill companions and then consults with Aodhán. "I have done what I can to improve their chances. Can you call upon magic to restore their fortitude?" 

OOC: Looking for lesser restoration here...

[sblock]Cast resistance on both of them to improve their saves by +1. Will repeat as needed. Is there anything to be gained from additional heal checks?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

Harnrey visibly relaxes, but his eyes seem to be following hwlou, looking around the Wolfkin's hackles.


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Don'tcha be eyin' mah hackles, SpellSmith!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2011)

"there is something hoveering over you. it looks like it is trying to reach into you. Hovering. " he croaks out his words and ends with a rasping cough.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2011)

The wolf-kin feels a light touch, a breeze but more directed, gently ruffling his fur.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2011)

Scotley said:


> [sblock]Cast resistance on both of them to improve their saves by +1. Will repeat as needed. Is there anything to be gained from additional heal checks?[/sblock]




[sblock=Scotley]Resistance noted. You've done all you can with the heal checks.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2011)

"Ah yes, perhaps I can pray for those spells now" the cleric mumbles. 









*OOC:*


For some reason I thought it was a level 3 spell. Mowgli, could I pray for the spells for the day now or do I need to wait until the morrow?


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*



Mowgli said:


> The wolf-kin feels a light touch, a breeze but more directed, gently ruffling his fur.



Houwlou first accuses Harnrey of farting on him.  Then he decides it might not be Harnrey's fault after all, and he cautiously looks up to his rear.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2011)

renau1g said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> For some reason I thought it was a level 3 spell. Mowgli, could I pray for the spells for the day now or do I need to wait until the morrow?




I'd be OK with saying you prayed for one last night or this morning (whenever Aodhán typically prays), as at that point he would know Tsadok took DEX damage from his critical miss and might have been planning to hasten his recovery. He's your character, so you know him better than I . . . now that you know it's not 3rd level, if you think Aodhán would normally have prayed for more than one that's OK with me as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

"Its, Its REACHING into you Howlou!! Resist it!!" He rasps out weakly but firmly.


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou does his best to resist whatever it is!

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 28, 2011)

*Tsadok*

As Tsadok joins the others, it is quite apparent that he is not well.  He does his best to hide his illness and resulting insecurity but it is plain to those around him that he is just not himself.  "I don't know guys, maybe this is what a near death experience feels like but it feels strangely something else."

Looking to Harney, "You look like you feel as off as I do.  With things as crazy as they were yesterday, I was remiss in saying, 'thank you' for bringing me back from the brink."  Looking to everyone, Tsadok states, "I have something I need to get off my chest."    Tsadok looks around the room and then to the floor, appearing to be searching for something.  "You all have been very good to me and I feel I should be completely honest with you.  I am not human, though I appear to be.  I am actually GránnaCuid, more commonly known as half-orc."  Tsadok pauses to gauge his friend's reactions.  If none seem appalled, he continues.  "I keep this information close as I have seen the persecution that it brings, in fact my own mother was forced out of her town because of her love for my father and my father was also killed because of the prejudice of other races.  I am lucky in that I do not display any of the physical attributes of other GránnaCuid which affords me a lot more freedom to do as I like without the fear of persecution.  I hope this fact and my subsequent hiding it does not affect our friendship."   Tsadok scans each of his friend's faces as he ends his profession.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 9/34     AC: 14   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +02    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 00

Temp - Con:  14/15      Dex:  14/17

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 19

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

[*cough rasp cough*]
"I am doing just [*hack rasp cough *] fine thank you.
as for your [*cough rasp hack hack*] race, youur not bad for a [*cough hack cough hack hack cough*] human."

His dried cracke lips form a weak smile

Now about that spirit Howlou, It resembles that bridge demon [*hack*] sorta .. .. .. ..


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2011)

Keeland cannot keep the startled reaction completely off his face as Tsadok makes his revelation. But it is a reaction more of surprise than revulsion. "You bring us a startling revelation, but we are each of us unique and I do not see holding your race up as a reason not to trust you or work with you."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

"You as a person is what is important. I even find the wolf kin tolarable-at times*cough cough*"


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*



mleibrock said:


> "I have something I need to get off my chest.  I'm actually a whiskey-swilling orc-spawn bastard! [edited for maximum effect] I keep this information close as I have seen the persecution that it brings, in fact my own mother was forced out of her town because of her love for my father and my father was also killed because of the prejudice of other races.  I am lucky in that I do not display any of the physical attributes of other GránnaCuid which affords me a lot more freedom to do as I like without the fear of persecution.  I hope this fact and my subsequent hiding it does not affect our friendship."   Tsadok scans each of his friend's faces as he ends his profession.






Scott DeWar said:


> "You as a person is what is important. I even find the wolf kin tolarable-at times*cough cough*"



Houwlou says, "I quite agree with Harnrey, for once!  HEYYYY!!  WHADDAYA MEAN, 'TOLERABLE?' "

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*



mleibrock said:


> "I have something I need to get off my chest.  I'm actually a whiskey-swilling orc-spawn bastard! [edited for maximum effect] I keep this information close as I have seen the persecution that it brings, in fact my own mother was forced out of her town because of her love for my father and my father was also killed because of the prejudice of other races.  I am lucky in that I do not display any of the physical attributes of other GránnaCuid which affords me a lot more freedom to do as I like without the fear of persecution.  I hope this fact and my subsequent hiding it does not affect our friendship."   Tsadok scans each of his friend's faces as he ends his profession.






Scott DeWar said:


> "You as a person is what is important. I even find the wolf kin tolarable-at times*cough cough*"



Houwlou says, "I quite agree with Harnrey, for once!  HEYYYY!!  WHADDAYA MEAN, 'TOLERABLE?' "

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 29, 2011)

The cleric looks over each of the men and applies his magic to whichever one looks worse off. 









*OOC:*


Mowgli, if Tsadok took some Dex damage, then yes I'd likely have memorized one. But probably only one. Sorry Harnry (or Tsadok).

Cast Lesser Restoration (memorized instead of Weapon of Awe) on whomever seems worse for wear.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2011)

Aodhán judges that the impairment to Tsadok's ability to move nimbly is less important at this point than Harnry's ability to fight off the disease. He pushes Harnry down onto the bed and commands his stillness. He begins to pray, and the power of Lonrach fills his hands with a deep green liquid light, which the Cleric spills from his cupped palms over Harnry's chest. Soon the young Wizard is feeling much restored, though not to his full potential.

[sblock=OOC]Harnry regains the four points of Constitution Damage. Lesser Restoration can't restore ability drain.[/sblock]

[sblock=Harnry, Tsadok]I'll need each of you to make two DC18 Fortitude Saves, (using your current CON scores, of course). Don't forget your +1 for Keeland's Resistance.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2011)

[sblock=damage/drain]


Mowgli said:


> [sblock=David]Harnry is still abed - hopefully the others will come for you but the bedridden thing is strictly role-play. What's _not_ just role-play is that Harnry's taken 4 points of CON Damage and 1 point of CON _Drain_ (Core Rulebook pg. 555) from some sort of fever he's contracted.[/sblock]




I have some questions that i will post in the ooc thread[/sblock]

re fort saves: uh oh!


----------



## mleibrock (May 2, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Fort saves per request

Oops.  Didn't do that quite right but you get the idea.  One success and 1 failure


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 2, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Fort saves per request
> 
> Oops.  Didn't do that quite right but you get the idea.  One success and 1 failure




OOC: Yeah, but which is which? It's important, in this case. Would you mind rolling again?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2011)

If you look in his profile it shows the individual dice rolls. one is a 20, the first and the other is  a 5, the second roll


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 2, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> If you look in his profile it shows the individual dice rolls. one is a 20, the first and the other is  a 5, the second roll




Ah! Thanks, SD!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 2, 2011)

Over the course of the day, the two convalescents are tended carefully by the other members of the bees - all of whom have some healing skills - as well as Almah's physician. Tsadok's native half-orc constitution serves him well, and while his condition doesn't really improve it also doesn't get any worse. Harnry, on the other hand, continues to decline steadily. By the time he awakes the next morning, it's apparent he's not having much luck fighting off the disease.

[sblock=Harnry]Another point of CON _Drain_.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 2, 2011)

OOC - Whew Who!  Guess the success on the first roll was a good choice.

I'll get a longer post up later this afternoon.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Harnry]Another point of CON _Drain_.[/sblock]



'fraid of that

ic:
harnrey wakes the next morning unrested and looking al the worse for wear. hes coughing and hacking is bring up pflegm that is tainted with red of blood. he isn't much for conversation either.


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Just a quick question for [MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION]. I just wanted to confirm, but has Tsadok revealed his orc-blood yet? I don't recall that happening, but it's been a long campaign  [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 3, 2011)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Just a quick question for [MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION]. I just wanted to confirm, but has Tsadok revealed his orc-blood yet? I don't recall that happening, but it's been a long campaign  [/sblock]




Yes.  Refer to this post:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/5543790-post612.html


----------



## mleibrock (May 3, 2011)

*Tsadok*

When Harney joins Tsadok and the others in the morning.  Tsadok is surprised that Harney looks markedly worse.  He asks the other, "Where did we pick this up?  Do you have any physical marks that may clue us in"

Tsadok rolls a knowledge local roll in case he has seen someone suffering like this before and didn't recognize it before.


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou just keeps his distance from the afflicted wizard, because he figures Harnrey may be contagious.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

Harnrey shows where he was deeply gashed by the daemon's halberd, the one recovered before the goat daemon dissappeared.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> The beast takes Keeland's arrow in the shoulder and looks around wildly for this latest attacker; his yellow eyes light on the Bard and the Mage standing in close proximity. He gathers himself, muscles bunching in his torso and thighs; both Tsadok and Houwlou score telling blows as the monster leaps from between them, flying high over the heads of the Mercenaries, to land on the other side of Harnry.*[color=000FFF0] As it slams back to the ground its spittle coated halberd *[/color]comes down hard on Harnry's shoulder, cleaving deep into flesh and snapping the Mage's collarbone like a dry twig.
> 
> [sblock=Scott DeWar]Broken collarbone is flavor only . . . no mechanical effect. You've posted Harnry's action for the round, but if you wish to revise that's fine. Just to refresh, this is the round the Air Elemental cannot act.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




ooc: the emphasis might be a clue


----------



## mleibrock (May 4, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: the emphasis might be a clue




OOC - very intersting.

IC - Tsadok inspects the wound displayed and then looks to his own to see if there are any similarities.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 4, 2011)

The wounds inflicted on Harnry and Tsadok by the creature's halberd are both slightly inflamed and reddish looking. The wound taken by Houwlou is healing cleanly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2011)

The wizard flinches at the inspection of the wound-It is clear the wound is painful.


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou looks at his injury, and the injuries of the others, and smugly begins to lick his wound.  "Merely a scratch, that's all."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2011)

"Perhaps they lack your natural constitution or your bestial nature helps fight off the effect?" the cleric states. "These wounds even appear beyond my ability to heal, I can treat the symptoms, but not the cause. I can only suggest rest to recover. I will provide what aid I can" he adds.









*OOC:*


I think that's our only option, right? Aodhan can memorize another Lesser Restoration tomorrow to have 2 of them (1 for each of you)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Rest and Lesser Restoration is the only option, unless you can get hold of Potions/Scrolls of Restoration somewhere.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Then I suggest that we inform our Lady that we are requesting a short respite whilst our group meds itself from the injuries sustained from our last foray.  One day should be sufficient, should it not?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2011)

At the mention of rest, it seems it was a catalyst to get  the wizar to slow down.

soft snoring can be heard as he seems to have gone back to his bunk and is sleeping.


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2011)

"We might petition her for additional healing resources as well. We did after all sustain the injuries slaying a demon on her behalf."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2011)

OOC: Any more actions for today?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2011)

Harnrey wakes up for a bit, pulling out his spell book and studies it, cast a spell on himself and tries to eat and during  to get his strength back up. After a short bit he bathes and shaves to try and make himself feel better.

actions: relearn all missing spells, drop cantrip: caltrops and learn resistance.
He then will cast resistance on himself in hope of it helping his bodie's ability to heal.


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2011)

Keeland spends the rest of the day pondering song lyrics and watching over his ill companions.


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou will do a little hunting, and see what kind of game he can rustle up for the pot.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 10, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok has nothing specific he wants to accomplish but he will spend sometime today exploring the area they are currently residing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2011)

Harnry casts his spell and returns to his bed, where he sleeps the rest of the day through. Keeland and Aodhán alternate between thoughtful rumination and tending to the convalescents - a much easier task with Harnry than with the young half-orc, whose wanderlust drives him to exploration. Tsadok finds the monastery in much better condition than when the group moved in, a fact which pleases the young follower of the Dawnflower.









*OOC:*


Another two Fortitude saves each for Harnry and Tsadok, please (DC 18).







Houwlou runs into no significant troubles during his hunting foray, and his contributions to the food stores are gratefully accepted. He seeks out Lady Almah to inform her of his comrades' illness and to tell her that the forays into Kelmarane will be delayed until his friends recover.

"What is this illness? It must be significant to keep such doughty warriors abed!"


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Alas, I know not, Lady, but you are correct that it must indeed be a most dire affliction.  It is beyond my paltry skill as a healer, but perhaps you should visit the sick and speak to Aodhán?  I am certain that he knows more than I.  I am also certain that my Lady's very presence nearby will strengthen their spirits and aid them immeasurably."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2011)

Harnrey continues to sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

no modifiers added from Harnrey, Keeland or Aodhán.


----------



## mleibrock (May 14, 2011)

Tsadok fort rolls also not modified in any way


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2011)

The cleric does his best to aid his allies, but he knows they must overcome the illness on their own.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2011)

The next day, Tsadok and Harnry's fortunes appear to be reversed . . . it is Harnry who hasn't deteriorated further, while Tsadok appears to have suffered from his inability to stay abed and rest.

[sblock=Harnry/Tsadok]No change to Harnry; Tsadok takes 4 pts CON _damage_, 1 point CON _drain_.

I currently have Tsadok at 2 points of DEX damage, and both Tsadok and Harnry at 4 points of CON damage, and 2 points of CON drain. Does this match with your totals?[/sblock]

Almah and Zastoran (the old Cleric of Nethys) call on the pair as they lie abed the next morning. Zastoran examines the two as Almah engages them in comforting small talk. Once his examination is complete, he confers quietly with the Lady for a moment; when their conversation is complete Almah turns to the party.

"Zastoran tells me that he has been unable to determine more than your own examination has told you. I apologize that I was unaware of the severity of your plight 'ere now. I have a scroll - a part of the caravan's stock - which may provide the assistance you require, but it is not cheap. I will sell it to you at cost, but cannot afford to take a loss on any of my goods at this time. The scroll has four copies of a spell for curing diseases of the body; this should be sufficient for your needs, and should also provide you some insurance for the future. The price is one thousand five hundred pieces of gold."


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"that works out to be 300 gp apiece, does it not?  I'll certainly contribute my share and I encourage the rest of you to do likewise, because it might be _you_ that requires help the next time!"

OOC:  This assumes, of course, that Houwlou has sufficient cash to contribute his share.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2011)

zzzz but i don wanna eat 300 apple pieszzzzzz


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2011)

"I would be happy to offer up a share of our hard won treasure to help our wounded companions." 

Keeland goes to examine the items they have found again. He casts a simple spell to check for items of power and assesses value as best he can. 

OOC: Appraise skill is +6 and he has time to take 20.


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2011)

"Ouch, those are some heavy operating expenses... I thought you _made_ money as a mercenary..." the Abhac laments.


----------



## mleibrock (May 17, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Ooc- Mike, posting from my phone so I don't have access to Herolab to check your totals against mine but I'll let you know if they are not in line.

Tsadok walks around the town and spends some time at temple praying for guidance and health and does not forget to tithe while there.  He also attempts to meet with the local clergy as he always enjoys speaking with them, he always feel more at peace and in harmony after time spent in prayer.

He enjoys his dinner with his friends and soon retires to bed.

Tsadok wakes the next morning to find himself feeling surprisingly worse off.  He has a difficult time pulling himself from his bed but finally does so to make his way to breakfast.  While in discussions with his friends he states he would like to return to the temple to spend some more time in prayer for healing but would like some company as if he runs into any trouble he is unsure he can take care of himself right now.


----------



## mleibrock (May 22, 2011)

*Tsadok*

[sblock=Harnry/Tsadok]No change to Harnry; Tsadok takes 4 pts CON _damage_, 1 point CON _drain_.

I currently have Tsadok at 2 points of DEX damage, and both Tsadok and Harnry at 4 points of CON damage, and 2 points of CON drain. Does this match with your totals?[/sblock]
[sblock=Mike]  Can you please explain the difference between con damage and con drain?  I'm a bit confused.  [/sblock]

IC - Seeing no one is particularly keen on going to temple.  Tsadok finishes his breakfast and sets out for the same one he visited yesterday.  When he arrives, he will be more proactive, searching out the priest and when found Tsadok will tell his tale of his faith and ask for any healing the holy man might give.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=Mike]Can you please explain the difference between con damage and con drain?  I'm a bit confused.[/sblock]




[sblock=MikeL]Ability Damage doesn't actually change your ability score, it applies a penalty to the modifiers for that score (-1 to the modifier for every two points of damage). Tsadok took 3 points of DEX damage from his critical fumble; his DEX remained at 17, but his modifier was reduced to +2. Ability damage heals 1 pt per day of rest, so after he'd slept for a night his DEX damage was 2 (modifier still +2). After another day/night of rest, his DEX damage was reduced again to 1, and his modifier went back up to +3.

Ability Drain is much more serious. Each point of Drain actually reduces the ability score by one point. This reduction cannot be healed naturally - it takes magical healing at least as powerful as a _Restoration_ spell (the 4th level version, not the second level spell _Lesser Restoration_).[/sblock]



mleibrock said:


> IC - Seeing no one is particularly keen on going to temple.  Tsadok finishes his breakfast and sets out for the same one he visited yesterday.  When he arrives, he will be more proactive, searching out the priest and when found Tsadok will tell his tale of his faith and ask for any healing the holy man might give.




Tsadok successfully locates Father Zastoran in the monastery chapel. The old priest listens empathetically to the young half-orc; though he's a priest of Nethys rather than of Tsadok's patron Sarenrae, the rogue finds the Father's compassion comforting and feels lighter of spirit after his confession. Zastoran has no healing to offer beyond what Aodhán is capable of giving; the Abhác cleric has outstripped Zastoran in ability.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2011)

As the sun is setting behind the mountain peaks to the west, you find yourselves once more gathered in your quarters at the monastery/base camp. Almah knocks respectfully and waits for acknowledgement before entering.

"Have you come to a decision regarding the scroll?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2011)

harnrey opens a tired eye and asks,"Scroll, what scroll?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2011)

** bump **


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2011)

Keeland makes a quick check of his companion's health. If they are not much improved he will suggest we purchase the scroll.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Keeland makes a quick check of his companion's health. If they are not much improved he will suggest we purchase the scroll.



harnrey is not in combat ready condition


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 8, 2011)

Nor is Tsadok,  he votes to purchase the scroll but will bow to whatever the party decides


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2011)

OOC: I make that three votes in favor of the scroll assuming the fact that harnrey remains ill counts. That's the majority.

Keeland presents the halberd in trade for the scroll and some credit for the group.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou is cool with Keeland's decision, for the record.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2011)

Keeland presents the halberd to Almah, who takes it and examines it with a critical eye. After a few moments, she looks up at the bard. "Normally I would pay only half what I could get for reselling such goods and your service to me is, after all, a business arrangement. However, as the five of you have performed so admirably in your duties to me, and as I need you hale and healthy in order to clear the battle market, I will make you an even trade - the weapon for the scroll."

OOC: This is about 350 GP over the ½ book value you'd get selling the halberd in a market. Assuming this is acceptable, you find yourselves in possession of a scroll containing four Remove Disease (Cleric 3rd) spells.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2011)

*cough*
"thank you"
*cough cough*

"Make sure you clean that blade really good, Lady Almah"


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 22, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok does his best to conceal his relief but deep down he is very glad his new friends have decided to forgo wealth so that he might be healthy.


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*



Mowgli said:


> Keeland presents the halberd to Almah, who takes it and examines it with a critical eye. After a few moments, she looks up at the bard. "Normally I would pay only half what I could get for reselling such goods and your service to me is, after all, a business arrangement. However, as the five of you have performed so admirably in your duties to me, and as I need you hale and healthy in order to clear the battle market, I will make you an even trade - the weapon for the scroll."
> 
> OOC: This is about 350 GP over the ½ book value you'd get selling the halberd in a market. Assuming this is acceptable, you find yourselves in possession of a scroll containing four Remove Disease (Cleric 3rd) spells.



Houwlou kneels before Almah, touches his muzzle to her hand, and says, "Our Gracious Lady never fails to bestow upon her loyal and humble servants great boons that far exceed what they have earned and have a right to expect.   Our lives are yours, Lady, we gladly lay them at your feet."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2011)

OOC: Once Aodhán casts the spells on Harnry and Tsadok, the CON drain will stop. You'll still need to find _Restoration_ scrolls or potions to restore the points lost to drain.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2011)

Keeland gravely turns the wicked halberd over to Almah, receiving in turn the scroll to stop the deadly disease contracted by Tsadok and Harnry. Aodhán successfully casts the spell from the scroll in both cases, and the young half-orc and his human friend immediately begin to feel better.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2011)

Harnrey hack up a thick greenish pocket of gangris infection from his lungs and suddenly looks to be healthier, though it is apparent he is in need of some recuperative rest.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2011)

Keeland smiles at the immediate improvement in his friends. "I am glad to see you both on the mend. I sound investment if ever I made one." 

OOC: So will lesser restoration and rest get them back to full CON?


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Since the value given is gone never to return, I have little choice but to agree with you, Keeland." 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2011)

Scotley said:


> OOC: So will lesser restoration and rest get them back to full CON?




OOC: Nope. Lesser Restoration and rest will take care of any CON _damage_. The CON _drain_, however (2 points each to Harnry an Tsadok) will require a full on Restoration spell and won't heal naturally.

I'm perfectly willing to advance time a couple of days to get you through the recovery of the damaged points, leaving everyone at full HP/Spells/etc other than the CON drain. Just post a short general description of your actions during those days to smooth the transition.


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou continues to hunt daily in order to keep the party stew pot brimming over with tasty game, brushes Puddin's coat thoroughly each day, exercises heavily, and conducts friendly sparring matches with soldiers, giving them tips where he can.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2011)

Keeland spends time each day checking on Harnry and Tsadok to provide what care and support he can. He spends the rest of his time in archery and music practice. He uses these practices as an excuse to chat with soldiers and others to collect the latest rumors and reports of activity in the old market.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 5, 2011)

The crew spends a couple of days recovering from their battles with Peryton, Gnolls and Demon. Soon enough it's apparent that everyone is feeling as good as they're going to feel without the use of some more powerful magic than they possess.

Houwlou spends some time each day roaming the area and hunting. He has a couple of close scrapes with patrols of gnomes in the area, and sees some rather unsavory types coming to and from the battle market. Most of these are Gnolls - he sees members of at least four different tribes, but not in great numbers - but a few are human and elven.

Keeland spends his time chatting up the practicing and chatting up the guards. During a card game the first night, one of the guards informs him that he's seen something flying from one of the buildings back and forth to the Battle Market - he reports that it looks about human sized, but there's something odd about it's form. More than that he can't say - due to the distance and the fact that he's only seen it moving about at dusk he's not been able to get a good look at it.


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"I think we should investigate this flying creature that has been seen around the Battle Market.  The unsavories that I saw were out more in the wild, but if we have some coming to the Battle Market, why, that's almost in our cupboards isn't it?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2011)

My friend of the Aierial kingdoms might be able to help investigate. She won't be able to look very long, but at least she can get close enough to see it and report back."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2011)

"Perhaps we can learn something useful from your friend tonight and in the morning we'll go see for ourselves."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2011)

Harnrey nods and takes up his spell book to start reading spells.









*OOC:*


after this much rest, he should be able to re-memorize his spells.







new spells:

```
Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level
    * Launch Bolt                         * [s]Low-Light Vision
    * Caltrops                            * [s]Low-Light Vision
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Magic Missile
    * Mage Hand                           * [s]Magic Missile

    Second Level
    [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)
    *bull's strength
   [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)
```


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 6, 2011)

*Tsadok*



Scotley said:


> "Perhaps we can learn something useful from your friend tonight and in the morning we'll go see for ourselves."




"Sounds like a good course of action to me.  I'm curious as well.  I think I'd like to wander around a little this early evening and get a feel for the town.  Anyone feel like joining me?"

OOC - Mike - sorry for not posting earlier about Tsadok's action.  We'll say he would have been resting to try and get on top of his illness..


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"So am I to understand that this aerial being is a friend of yours, Harnrey?  I notice that you didn't introduce us.  Are you ashamed of us or of her?  Why back home, the proximity of two groups of friends was occasion enough for a great festival of tail wagging and butt sniffing!  Everone was smelled and everyone peed.  Oh, it was _great_ fun!
By the way, Keeland, I'm still a bit hurt if you can spare me a poultice or something.  This shoulder is playing me up something fierce!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 36/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2011)

"She is a princess among her kind and is not to be needlessly called upon. If she is summoned too frequently, she gets annoyed and she may send one of her lesser helpers instead of herself, So I keep the summons to a minimum. The next time i call upon her majesty, I will make a quick introduction as the calling is usually quite brief, barely over half a minute to be more precise."









*OOC:*


by the way guys, this is all fluff and garnish. The spell specifically says you never summon the same being twice.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2011)

OOC: You've rested enough that everyone's back to full HP. New spells for Harnrey noted. And the fluff is fine - I've got no problem with your summoned critter being the same each time.


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"We don't want you to overdo it, but I think now might just be a good time to call upon her."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2011)

"Well, we should move closer to where we want to investigate then. You said these strange things are happening at night time, right?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Not sure about the nighttime thing, but maybe it sounds reasonable?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


when do the flying things move in?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2011)

OOC: The guard spoke of it in terms of being one creature, about human size, flying back and forth between one of the buildings in Kelmarane and the Battle Market. He saw it only at dusk; that and the distances involved made it impossible to determine more about it from his vantage.

[sblock=Keeland's Info]







Mowgli said:


> Keeland spends his time chatting up the practicing and chatting up the guards. During a card game the first night, one of the guards informs him that he's seen something flying from one of the buildings back and forth to the Battle Market - he reports that it looks about human sized, but there's something odd about it's form. More than that he can't say - due to the distance and the fact that he's only seen it moving about at dusk he's not been able to get a good look at it.



[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


oh, at dusk. got it
wait, I remember what I was thinking .. .. .. ..





"If it moves about at dusk, we may need to follow it beyond sun down. I see that we may need to be able to have better then normal night vision."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeland gathers some effective if foul smelling herbs for a poultice to place on the Olcán's shoulder. 

"I'd be up for a little evening scouting mission."


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou gratefully licks Keeland's face as he says, "Oh, yeah, that's the ticket!  Grrr, I'm ready now, let's go!  Oh, yeah, and unless it's completely dark, like no moon and clouds, I should be able to see well enough at night to get us where we're going."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 8, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok chuckles, "Now you guys are catching on!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


what, skulking about in the night?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 25, 2011)

Aodhan shakes out of his meditation and looks around at the group. 

"Ugh, sorry about that. Just had the craziest dreams...." he says


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 26, 2011)

"do tell?"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 26, 2011)

"I had dreams about being away from all the comforts we enjoy here, just deep in an underground cave systems, no interruptions. It was very strange to have such quiet and peace." he says.


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Sounds perfectly _dreadful_, it does," opines Houwlou.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 27, 2011)

OOC: OK, all players back aboard, all characters rested and healed as much as they're gonna be for now. What's the plan? You've got a town to take over . . .


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC: Houwlou's Plan*

Step 1:  Take Over the Town
Step 2: TBA

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 27, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok is gonna go explore the town around 6pm and still out visiting with folks and getting whatever low-down he can on pretty much anything and wait and see if he can see for himself this flying creature.


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Mind if I join you, Tsadok?  I'm curious about the town, too.  I'll even pose as your 'pet wolf,' if that will assist in any way...."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Tsadok is gonna go explore the town around 6pm and still out visiting with folks and getting whatever low-down he can on pretty much anything and wait and see if he can see for himself this flying creature.




OOC: When you say 'the town,' are you talking about Kelmarane? The town wherein lies the Battle Market and in which you fought the Gnolls, the Peryton and the Schir (the demon)?

Not trying to dissuade you, just wanting to make sure I understand where you're going.


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

OOC:  Sorry, was there _another_ town nearby?   Oh, wait, wasn't Kelmarane like a ghost town now?  Is there a settlement of a group of people of any size in the immediate area now?  Houwlou will look around for signs of passage of herds of cattle and horses, 'cause if there's folks around they've got to be eating something.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 28, 2011)

*Tsadok*

That was the plan.  I didn't think it was a ghost town but it's been so long since we've played I've forgotten a few of the details.  By my account anyone that we've encountered here so far is no longer living (not all our doing) so we shouldn't have to worry about a bad rep.

There are folks passing through K often right?

That is where we got the reports of the "thing" flying between buildings right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2011)

OOC:

Years ago Kelmarane was a small but thriving town, centered around the Battle Market - a center for the selling and buying of weapons of war. The Battle Market, and the town, was abandoned (for some unknown reason) and fell into disrepair. It then became a haven for the various gnoll tribes of the area, as well as bandits and other unsavory creatures (these are the current inhabitants, some of which you've fought).

Almah was tasked by the mysterious Pactmasters of Katapesh - the rulers of the kingdom - with clearing the town and re-establishing the Battle Market. She hired the Bronagh's Bees, Captain Bronagh sent his best new team of mercenaries (that would be you), and off you went.

Your recon and spying on the town has revealed that there is some organization to the place now - regular patrols of Gnolls, some traffic going in and out, etc. This would seem to indicate that someone is in charge of the place; Houwlou knows quite well that Gnolls are lazy, worthless scum that won't stir from their beds unless there's trouble to be made or there's a whip to their back.


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"I suspect that there is a stronger, fiercer foe at work here behind the scenes who is 'pulling the chain' (as it were) of the gnolls.  Were this not the case, those lazy louts would doubtless spend their days lounging and fornicating in the nearest shady spot they could find.  No, with this much activity being seen from the gnolls, they are being driven by a taskmaster, or I am a kitten!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 28, 2011)

ooc: if there are bandits and other unsavories-then maybe we can get a better recon with us going in as bandits?


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

OOC:  Just one problem with that plan:  Olcán and gnolls are sworn enemies, so Houwlou would be marked for death as soon as we did so.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 28, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: if there are bandits and other unsavories-then maybe we can get a better recon with us going in as bandits?




"Do we look like bandits?"  LOL


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 28, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Just one problem with that plan:  Olcán and gnolls are sworn enemies, so Houwlou would be marked for death as soon as we did so.
> 
> [sblock=Stat Block]
> 
> ...




What's the problem?  Just kidding buddy!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 28, 2011)

ooc: it wouldn't take much to look like a bandit, also you (Leif)could look like a slave or pet or something!


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou doesn't favor the idea of posing as a pet to casually stroll amongst some of his most hated foes.  "That's a _bad_ idea.  Even if you could convince me to be amongst gnolls without immediately attacking them, which is in some doubt, said gnolls, who aslo bear enmity toward the Olcán race, would doubtless torture and kill me at the first opportunity.  As an alternative, perhaps you could infiltrate an edge of their encampment, and I could then approach your position from the _outside_.  We could at least gain a foothold, as it were, into their midst that way."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 30, 2011)

*shrug* "OK"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2011)

As you nurse your wounds and formulate your plans for the retaking of Kelmarane, there's a commotion outside the door to your chambers - running steps approach down the hall, and a guardsman's gravelly voice calls out, "My lady! My lady Almah, you must come quickly . . . there's something happening in the town!"

Almah quickly responds to the call, and after listening to the man's brief report she summons you to accompany her to the wall. You are provided with telescopes and the guard directs your attention to the square just west of the Battle Market. There a group of six Gnolls has staked a man to the ground and are busy working to pull out his intestines with a set of red hot tongs. The man's screams can be heard - albeit faintly - even here in the monastery (over a mile away). It takes the man about 30 minutes to die, after which the Gnolls leave the body staked to the ground for the vultures.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 1, 2011)

*Tsadok*

As Tsadok watches in horror, he is barely able to keep his Orc side in check.  His anger wells up from a place he has repressed for quite some time.  Anyone that looks at him, can see tears freely flowing as he empathizes with what the poor soul must be feeling.

Tsadok takes careful notice through his scope of each orc's face so that if the opportunity presents itself, he will not hesitate to "repay" the kindness.  He then looks at the screaming, dying man, trying to remember if he knows him.  He also takes notice of the onlookers, why is everyone just standing around.  Whomever is control of this town must evoke such fear that no-one wants to cross him.  Tsadok thinks to himself_, That's gonna change._

I'm thinking _The Quick and the Dead_ here.

After it's all over, Tsadok looks to Almah,  "What is going on here?  How can these deeds come to pass?  What do you know of who is in control of this place?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 1, 2011)

Harnrey, still not use to his reduced health, trund and looses his last meal on the ground. "That _*cough*_ was _*shudder*_ *brutal* _*hack-shudder*_"


----------



## Leif (Aug 1, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Do we know who that man was -- was he one of ours who ventured too close to the Gnolls encampment, or did they dare snatch him from the safety of our camp?  Where else would they likely find a human victim out here?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2011)

Keeland pales turns away early in the spectacle with no interest in seeing the grizzly act to it's conclusion. "Could have been a bandit who turned on them I guess. Such a slaying is not the simple execution of captured wanderer. That's a statement to keep others in line."


----------



## Leif (Aug 1, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Or, more likely, a warning for us who defend this wall!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2011)

The Bees slowly turn from the spectacle in Kelmarane and withdraw back to the monastery interior, speaking softly of what you've seen. Almah walks down from the walls with you; once back inside she speaks. "Well, gentlemen, have you recuperated well? Are you ready to once more set about reclaiming this town for me? What is your plan?"

OOC: Reworked post below (or above, depending on how you've got your settings worked )


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 5, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> The Bees slowly turn from the spectacle in Kelmarane and withdraw back to the monastery interior, speaking softly of what you've seen. Almah walks down from the walls with you; once back inside she speaks. "Well, gentlemen, have you recuperated well? Are you ready to once more set about reclaiming this town for me? What is your plan?"




OOC - Mike, did she just ignore Tsadok's question?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Mike, did she just ignore Tsadok's question?




OOC: Sorry - I missed it. I'll amend and repost.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2011)

The Bees slowly turn from the spectacle in Kelmarane and withdraw back to the monastery interior, speaking softly of what you've seen. Almah walks down from the walls with you; once back inside she speaks first to Tsadok, then to the group. "I know nothing of who or what has taken charge of the town, and of the Battle Market. It is plain to me that they are ruthless and quite evil. The man who was tortured to death was not one of mine - all are accounted for." She expels a sigh tinged with regret. Well, gentlemen, have you recuperated well? Are you ready to once more set about reclaiming this town for me? What is your plan?"


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 5, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Sorry - I missed it. I'll amend and repost.




OOC - Thanks Mike.

Tsadok finally brings his head up, though it is still clear his feelings are brimming over.  "I know we need to be smart about this but as brothers, we can not postpone things long.  We need to form a plan and put it into action quickly."  Looking to Almah, "Do you know anything of this 'flying' creature we've heard rumors of?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2011)

"I've not seen it myself. My guards describe it as a beautiful woman with the wings of a mountain eagle."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2011)

Harnrey has a look of resolve after several minutes of gathering himself together.


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"If any here know how we should proceed, then I am ready now to begin to carry out, or _execute_ as it were, that plan."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2011)

"If not for need for the buildings, i would say raze this place to the ground!"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2011)

Perhaps we should inflict some of the same tactics those gnolls are using to them, see how the like to feel such atrocities...." Aodhan says grimly, then shakes away the thoughts, "I am ready to go." he adds


----------



## Scotley (Aug 6, 2011)

Keeland shakes his head at Aodhan's words. "I do not think I am ready to match them evil for evil, but I will do my best to slay them like the rabid beasts they are. Our plan was an evening reconnoiter if I remember correctly. We should try to find out more about what is happening out there so we can more effectively combat it."


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Agreed, friend Keeland.  Let us learn more about what these villainous curs are up to so that we may more effectively wipe the stain of their foul presence from this land one and for all.  I will not be reduced to mimicking their barbarous tactics and so debase myself to their level."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 6, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok nods in agreement.  "My lady, I think we are going to cruise the perimeter wall tonight and possibly enter.  Any suggestions?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2011)

mumble mumble still mumble would mumble have mumble been a fitting death mumble for them mumble


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2011)

"Ah, my young friend . . . were  you asking about the art of trade I could most certainly answer you. I can run a caravan, I can haggle with the best, and I have an eye for talent. But I hired professionals to do this part, because I know very little of it."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 7, 2011)

"So I know we discussed already, but I'm not good for sneaking, legs ain't built for it. Should only those who can maybe move around without drawing a lot of attention should go close. The rest of us could hang back a bit while you scout around?" the dwarf asks.

[sblock=ooc]
I'm thinking that Tsadok and Houwlou are able to move silently right? I'm guessing the rest of us just aren't built for that, so maybe we hang back a bit and give a sunrod to the stealth folk that they can light if they get into trouble [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2011)

"As much as I would like to be with you two to cause a bit of mayhem, I fear that is the best choice."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 7, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok smiles at being called a professional.

"We thank you for your vote of confidence."

To the group.  "Let us take our leave to plan"

Once alone, Tsadok suggests, "I actually think I might like to do some interior scouting alone.  If you guys would do the same on the perimeter wall you hopefully would be able to hear me if I get into trouble."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> "If you guys would do the same on the perimeter wall you hopefully would be able to hear me if I get into trouble."




OOC: No wall around Kelmarane - it's just situated at the top of that hill, and the only way up (other than a hard climb up the loose dirt sides of the hill) is via the road.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


 loose dirt as in lots of noise?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2011)

OOC: Loose dirt as in making it difficult to scramble up, 'cause the hill keeps sliding out from under you. Likely noisy as well.


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*



mleibrock said:


> Tsadok smiles at being called a professional.
> 
> "We thank you for your vote of confidence."
> 
> ...



"I may not be as stealthy as you, Tsadok, but I can hold my own when it comes to sneaky approaches.  Think it might be better for there to be two of us to share the danger, at least part of the way?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 8, 2011)

Leif said:


> "I may not be as stealthy as you, Tsadok, but I can hold my own when it comes to sneaky approaches.  Think it might be better for there to be two of us to share the danger, at least part of the way?"
> 
> [sblock=Stat Block]
> 
> ...




"I'm sorry my friend, I thought you had previously said you did not want to go in but I would be honored if you accompanied me!"

OOC - So I guess the plan is for the two of us to try and go in stealthy.  Sounds like this place is pretty well designed against such plans though.  Should be fun for Mikey!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2011)

"That slope looks tricky. Maybe the most agile climber among us should go up at an isolated spot and take a rope to tie to something? Otherwise I fear your scouting mission will be over before it gets started."


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Aye, Keeland, that sounds like a fine idea, indeed!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 15, 2011)

"Now i wish I had memorized cat' s dance of silence. i could have aided you in that."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 20, 2011)

Keeland looks at the others wondering who might be best suited to the task.


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou stops and tries to relax as much as he can in place while maintaining his alert and guarded state.  "I would guess, perhaps our friend Tsadok?  Regardless, I know that it is not I."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 20, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok feels the others looking to him but he knows he will not be up to the challenge unless he is fully restored.  (OOC - Tsadok is still down some points on an ability right Mike? I can't seem to find where I stored that file and the one I'm looking at he seems fully healed.)

I found it.  Tsadok still has 5 con score damage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> I found it.  Tsadok still has 5 con score damage.




Tsadok and Harnry have CON Drain. Right now, you guys don't have the means to repair that, as it takes a spell of higher level than Aodhán can cast and you don't have access to any potions or scrolls that have the effect you need.

So you're in as good a shape as you'll get for now - all available HP (after CON Drain) restored, all spells and abilities fully charged.


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2011)

OOC:  But still it's not unexpected for Tsadok to complain about feeling like crap, because, let's face it, Mr. GM, he _does_ thanks to YOU! 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 24, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Looking to Houwlou, "I guess it's the two of us then.  I think I'd just like to do some exploring and get a better idea of what is going on in there."

OOC - Mike, do we have a map of the area.  When I check OP I only see a couple of general maps (1 under maps and 1 under the wiki).  If we know anything (even just buildings and their size, it will be helpful in planning here.)


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Very well, then, the two of us it shall be."  Howlou is prepared to allow Tsadok to conduct as much surveilance as he deems necessary, but the Olcán Ranger is itching for a fight....

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2011)

Map of Kelmarane

OOC: The map at the top is Kelmarane. The marks I put in are hard to see, but the building all the way to the East ('Goats go here') is where you fought the Peryton. You've also seen there's a building to which the gnolls deliver meat every day or so.


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"I wonder if we can find out what it is that they're feeding in there?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 26, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Map of Kelmarane
> 
> OOC: The map at the top is Kelmarane. The marks I put in are hard to see, but the building all the way to the East ('Goats go here') is where you fought the Peryton. You've also seen there's a building to which the gnolls deliver meat every day or so.




OOC - Where was the man killed?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2011)

OOC: The largest round building (actually, the largest building period) is the Battle Market. There's a small courtyard to the West of that (bordered by the small domed building and some ruins). That's where the man was killed.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 26, 2011)

*Tsadok*

"So I guess a lot of this recon mission will be unscripted.  I'd like to investigate the area where the man was killed and the building where the meat goes.  Other than these goals, I'd like to see the flying creature and just gather more data on Kelmarane."

OOC - I guess we can pass time to a couple hours before sunset.


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Sounds good to me, Tsadok.  You're in charge for this operation, I'll follow your lead unless and until we are engaged by the enemy.  Then we'll just go with the flow."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2011)

"be careful you two."


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou smiles and winks at Harnrey, wishing in his heart of hearts that he felt as brave and confident as he was trying to appear.  But, he thinks, _"Such is the life of a ranger -- so has it ever been, and so will it ever be."_  And with that thought, Houwlou gives a wry, wolfish grin, and steels himself for the challenges to come.  He only hopes that he will be able to bring Tsadok back to the group alive.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]

[OOC: violet text = Houwlou's thoughts]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2011)

[sblock=Plans]OK, so Tsadok and his faithful hound Houwlou  are going into town alone. Will Harnry, Keeland and Aodhán lurk about the edges of Kelmarane, or stay here in the monastery with Almah and the rest of the caravan?

For Tsadok/Houwlou, how will you approach the town? And will you go during the day or wait for nightfall? If you're sneaking, I'll need to roll some stealth checks for you but if you're walking in bold as brass there's no need . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2011)

I vote Harnrey and the rest of the non sneaks wait on the edges of town, so as to be a better aid should trouble ensue.


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

To Tsadok, Houwlou says, "It would seem best to me to wait until dusk to enter the town, that way it will be harder to see, but we will still be able to function, and I will be able to function normally, as luck would have it, so that may give us an additional advantage.  You will also have an advantage evern if your vision is hampered, because it should be very easy to tell my furry butt apart from them, while they may have more difficulty distinguishing you as an intruder.  They will know that I don't belong, but I may have the advantage of better vision in the circumstances.  It will also fit with our story of having travelled all day and just arrived, and will be a good excuse for not journeying further today."

"And your plan is also most agreeable, Harnrey.  It's always good to have friends nearby with sturdy gloves when one's bacon falls into the campfire!"[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2011)

"Hopefully, the bacon will stay out of the campfire. But, yes. That is exactly what I had in mind."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 29, 2011)

Leif said:


> To Tsadok, Houwlou says, "It would seem best to me to wait until dusk to enter the town, that way it will be harder to see, but we will still be able to function, and I will be able to function normally, as luck would have it, so that may give us an additional advantage.  You will also have an advantage evern if your vision is hampered, because it should be very easy to tell my furry butt apart from them, while they may have more difficulty distinguishing you as an intruder.  They will know that I don't belong, but I may have the advantage of better vision in the circumstances.  It will also fit with our story of having travelled all day and just arrived, and will be a good excuse for not journeying further today."
> 
> "And your plan is also most agreeable, Harnrey.  It's always good to have friends nearby with sturdy gloves when one's bacon falls into the campfire!"[sblock=Stat Block]
> 
> ...




"I agree fully.  If we are questioned, they will be our story then, we've travelled all day on our way to _____ and we just can't go any longer." 

Tsadok and Houwlou will wait until nearly dusk to set out so that they may be entering right as dusk approaches.  Not sneaking per se but definitely not trying to draw attention either.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*



mleibrock said:


> "I agree fully.  If we are questioned, they will be our story then, we've travelled all day on our way to _____ and we just can't go any longer."




OOC:  Anyone know where we should say is our destination?  Anyone? Anyone?  Buhler?

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]To be traveling through here your most likely destination would be Ipeq (a city in Osirion fairly close to the border of Katapesh). This is the city where Almah's Uncle Were-Leopard was an Emir.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 29, 2011)

OOC - Sounds like we have our story then.  Thanks Mike!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2011)

"We should lurk near the edges of the old market, close enough to hear the clash of arms or shouts of alarm."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2011)

"Do you have any suggestions Where"


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"I say we should just begin walking up to the edge of the old market about dusk, and walk on until we meet some of these folk.  Then we can present our ruse about being travellers headed for Ipeq.  With any luck we can engage them in some talk and learn something useful."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2011)

Plans completed (I guess?), you grab a final day of rest as you mentally prepare yourselves for your scouting mission into the town of Kelmarane. About four hours after midday you're geared up, ready to make your way across the Pesh fields and to the town.

OOC: Any last minute preparations before we continue?


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 7, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok has that familiar feeling in his stomach (a mix of excitement and nervousness).  He does his best to look like a traveler and as they leave town he will stop and grab a wide brimmed hat and large water skin to aid the look.


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou, wondering what all the hubbub is about (Bub) will ease off into the pesh field and see if he can spy a ripe pesh.  Whether he can or not is in some doubt, since he has no idea what a ripe pesh looks like.  Anyway, he'll pick a likely looking sacrificial pesh and take a bite.  A brief moment later, with a scowl on his face that would curdle fresh milk, he spits out the vile thing.  "Gaaaahhhh, ptui!  How to sentients eat that vile filth!  I'll stick with meat."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2011)

Prior to Tsadok take off from base camp, Harnrey would like to have dusted the two with road dust, just for appearances, if possible.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2011)

[sblock=Leif]Note that Pesh is a moderately addictive drug. You might want to reconsider your taste test. I picture Pesh fields like Poppy fields, but that may not be right. 

Drugs and Addiction
[/sblock]

Having made all his preparations while others were recovering from their illness, Keeland is eager to get back into action. His quiver is full and his senses keen.


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2011)

[sblock=Scotley]Houwlou knows nothing of pesh, as far as I know.  If he is aware of the addictive properties then of course he will not voluntarily partake of the substance.  [a little help here, Mr. GM?]  If he does not know these details, then I hope that one of his friends who does know will intervene and stop his foolish behavior.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 10, 2011)

*Tsadok*

When Tsadok see Houwlou becoming interested in the Pesh, he will stay his hand and say, "I don't think you want to do that my friend.  I have a sister that was quite addicted to that stuff and it's not something you want to mess with."


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*



mleibrock said:


> When Tsadok see Houwlou becoming interested in the Pesh, he will stay his hand and say, "I don't think you want to do that my friend.  I have a sister that was quite addicted to that stuff and it's not something you want to mess with."



At Tsadok's words, Houwlou stops, looks at the pesh in his hand, and says, "Addicted?  This stuff is addictive?  Like a drug?  I thought it was a cereal grain, like oats!"  He quickly casts the pesh to the ground and rejoins his friends.  "Thanks, Tsadok, I owe you one."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2011)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Scotley]Houwlou knows nothing of pesh, as far as I know.  If he is aware of the addictive properties then of course he will not voluntarily partake of the substance.  [a little help here, Mr. GM?]  If he does not know these details, then I hope that one of his friends who does know will intervene and stop his foolish behavior.[/sblock]




[sblock=Leif (& Scotley)]Pesh 

More Cactus, Less Poppy[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2011)

OOC:  I'm having a bit of trouble logging into OC just now, so I hope that if there's anything vitally important in your last post, Mowgli, you might see fit to just give us a run-down here instead of just linking?  Never mind, got in and read it there.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2011)

Your small - but potent! - group of mercenaries covers the mile or so of ground between the monastery and the city in short order. You're gathered at the edge of town, (hopefully) out of sight of any sentries, and Tsadok and Houwlou prepare to drop Aodhán, Harnry and Keeland at the edge of town and continue on alone. It's more than a little eerie, this thought of moving into enemy territory without your comrades at your back. Though you've only been together a little more than a month, the trials you've faced have brought you close.

[sblock=Just Making Sure]Just wondering - since the plan has changed from a stealth mission to an undercover scouting expedition, is there a reason you're leaving the better part of your strength behind? I'm happy to let you proceed; just pointing out that since you're not actually using stealth the clanking Abhác ([MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]) won't be nearly the hindrance he would have been for your original plan.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 13, 2011)

*Tsadok*

OOC - I still like the idea of two going in for a few reasons.  

Both of us are pretty fast should we need to run.
Aodhan in no way looks like a traveler and Keeland would need to leave his bow to join us
I also like the idea of them only seeing two of us, if we should need to sneak in again for something else only two of us have blown our cover.

This is in no way a "looking for trouble" mission...Houwlou...  Tsadok just wants to acquire some intel.


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

OOC: Houwlou thinks it is kinda crazy for the two of them to go in alone, but since Tsadok seems determined, he is willing (marginally) to risk it.  But, Tsadok, don't you think it would be better to just go in kicking butt and taking names, rather than "gain intelligence" because we all know what we're going to do with the intelligence anway -- kill all the b*stards!

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 13, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC: Houwlou thinks it is kinda crazy for the two of them to go in alone, but since Tsadok seems determined, he is willing (marginally) to risk it.  But, Tsadok, don't you think it would be better to just go in kicking butt and taking names, rather than "gain intelligence" because we all know what we're going to do with the intelligence anway -- kill all the b*stards!




"You do have a point my anxious friend, but the intel is for our benefit.  Hopefully we might find something that will help us all survive this mission."


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Agreed.  As long as we go in covertly with no aim to engage the enemy at all,  but rather just to slip in quietly, observe what we may, and then to slip back out."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 13, 2011)

*Tsadok*

"I think that is ideal.  Hopefully it will be that easy."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> This is in no way a "looking for trouble" mission...*HINT*Houwlou*HINT*...  Tsadok just wants to acquire some intel.




roflmao-FIfy!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2011)

Keeland, Harnry and Aodhán bid goodbye to their fellows and settle in for a wait. Tsadok and Houwlou begin the trek up the hill into Kelmarane, doing their best to appear as weary travelers on their way to Ipeq looking for a place to hole up for the night.

You make it most of the way up the hill before encountering anyone; just as you come adjacent to a stately old building that remains mostly intact, there comes a grunting challenge from ahead. Looking forward, you see a patrol of four Gnolls blocking the road. The lead gnoll is barking, grunting and yipping at you.

[sblock=Tsadok]"Well, lookee what we gots here, boys! Who're you bein' and whatcher bein' doin' here?"[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Not understanding what is being said, Houwlou decides that it will be best not to appear threatening, so he bows his head slightly and allows his shoulders to slump downward.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 19, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok places his hand on Houwlou's back to reassure his partner.

"Hello.  We seem to have underestimated the distance to our destination.  We were heading to Ipeq in Osirion but darkness is coming on us quickly.  I thought I saw glimpes of a settlement close to here and we were hoping to be able to get some food and a bed for the night.  Would you know if that might be possible?  Oh... and I am Tsadok and this (bending down to show affection to his "pet") is Houwlou."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: -34/34     AC: 13   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou snifs his "master" and licks his "master's" hand after surreptitiously filling his mouth with a nice juicy loogie.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2011)

The Gnoll focuses his gaze momentarily on Tsadok's 'pet,' and grins appreciatively - presumably at the sight of one of his races most hated foes being subjected to this indignity. He draws himself up to his full height and puts on a tone of urbane civility; knowing Gnolls and their humors this is probably sarcasm, and although he's quite good at it the effect is somewhat spoiled by the poking and sniggering of his squad mates.

"Certainly, certainly good sir. Why ever didn't you say so right away? If you'll be so kind as to follow me, I'll take you to a place where you can be properly accommodated!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2011)

In the distance Harnrey sees the one gnoll stand at full height. he glances to the others with him to see if they too are alarmed at the action, his summoning spell on his lips ready to be called.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 22, 2011)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> The Gnoll focuses his gaze momentarily on Tsadok's 'pet,' and grins appreciatively - presumably at the sight of one of his races most hated foes being subjected to this indignity. He draws himself up to his full height and puts on a tone of urbane civility; knowing Gnolls and their humors this is probably sarcasm, and although he's quite good at it the effect is somewhat spoiled by the poking and sniggering of his squad mates.
> 
> "Certainly, certainly good sir. Why ever didn't you say so right away? If you'll be so kind as to follow me, I'll take you to a place where you can be properly accommodated!"




Tsadok's hackles are raised by the lead gnoll's tone but feels pleased they don't seem to suspect anything.  Tsadok looks to his companion and says, "See there, we will have  a bed tonight after all."  He then begins to follow the leader to see where this might go.


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*



mleibrock said:


> Tsadok's hackles are raised by the lead gnoll's tone but feels pleased they don't seem to suspect anything.  Tsadok looks to his companion and says, "See there, we will have  a bed tonight after all."  He then begins to follow the leader to see where this might go.



Houwlou, his sword arm fairly twitching because of the prospect of having his favored enemy so near him and yet being unable to beset his foes and do his best to deal heaping portions of death upon them, whimpers softly and looks appreciatively at Tsadok, his tail wagging gleefully from side to side as he imagines this gnoll impaled on a spit and slowly roasting over a fire of gnoll bitches and young ones.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2011)

OOC: [sblock=GM]To what extent are the rest of us aware of what is happening wiht Tsadok and his pet? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]They're close enough that you could roll perception to hear the conversation, but if they move much farther into town you'll lose both sight and sound of them.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2011)

Harnrey is concerned at the laughter of the gnolls being a sign that the duo is a\bout to be the next course on the menu of the jacklesque dogmen when he can hear the voices carried on the wind .. .. .. ..Unfortunately his ears only hear garbled communication.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2011)

Keeland's keen ears strain to catch the details of their companion's conversation. "They've made contact with some of the locals and are going in. I suggest we try to follow discretely," he whispers to the others.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2011)

A soft snort from Harnrey then , "That was 'friendly contact' with the locals eh. I thought they were caught and ready to be eaten." His voice is kept so low that whoever is next to him has trouble hearing him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2011)

[sblock=Tsadok/Houwlou]The gnoll patrol leads you farther into Kelmarane. While there is little activity, the town seen up close proves by no means empty. You count at least three other patrols moving around as you walk, and there is _some_ other traffic as well . . . a person or two moving toward the Battle Market or (presumably) back to their dwelling within the place.

It soon becomes plain that you are being led to the Battle Market itself. The huge building, dominating the town, looms large ahead of you, light and the sounds of raucous talk spilling from it's open doors.[/sblock]

[sblock=Harnrey/Keeland]After a brief exchange, you see Tsadok and Houwlou being led farther into Kelmarane . . . they'll be out of your sight within moments.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking at Keeland Harnrey gives a 'what do we do now?' look.


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou looks plaintively at Tsadok and tries to wander off to the left rear quarter of the little procession.  He says nothing, but when he catches Tsadok's gaze, he'll swing his eyes upward and backward towards the direction from whence they came.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 13, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok catches Houwlou's not so subtle gesture though he is not completely sure if he is saying he'd like to go back or reaffirming his own realization that we are out of sight of the rest of the group (though hopefully not out of mind).

OOC - does it seem the area they are being led could possibly house an Inn?  Or does it feel more like a trap?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2011)

[sblock=MikeL]







Mowgli said:


> It soon becomes plain that you are being led to the Battle Market itself. The huge building, dominating the town, looms large ahead of you, light and the sounds of raucous talk spilling from it's open doors.




There could be rooms for rent in there - you could fit a smallish inn with room to rattle around.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2011)

Keeland shrugs in response and tries to follow just within the edge of sight or at least hearing. With any luck the larger group will make a lot more noise than he and Harney


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2011)

Harnrey follows quietly and without any speaking.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 18, 2011)

*Tsadok*

As the patrol leads them to the center of the city, Tsadok does his best to take in everything around him as this information might come in handy in the near future.  He also takes notice of the patrol itself and will pay particular attention to the hierarchy within.  Also, he will listen to see if any names are spoken.


----------



## Leif (Oct 18, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou is likewise alert, only he concenrates more on his senses of hearing and of smell to perhaps give him some additional insight into their present circumstances. [Perception +15, Sense Motive +7]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 19, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> As the patrol leads them to the center of the city, Tsadok does his best to take in everything around him as this information might come in handy in the near future.  He also takes notice of the patrol itself and will pay particular attention to the hierarchy within.  Also, he will listen to see if any names are spoken.




None of these seems to be any more "in charge" than the others. You catch the name Kardswann a couple of times; from the context, he sounds like some sort of bigwig.



Leif said:


> Houwlou is likewise alert, only he concentrates more on his senses of hearing and of smell to perhaps give him some additional insight into their present circumstances. [Perception +15, Sense Motive +7]




Ooohhh, these Gnolls don't like Houwlou. But that's probably because the Olcán enmity for Gnolls is totally mutual . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2011)

*I've got a bad feeling about this* whispers harnrey.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2011)

"What? Wandering into the heart of the enemy camp with most of our companions surrounded by gnolls? What could go wrong?" Keeland whispers back.

OOC: [sblock]If this were a star wars game your quote would be more ominous.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 21, 2011)

Harnrey looks horrified at Keeland's response-then turns to him  looking for any sign of mirth.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2011)

Keeland's expression is lost in the darkness.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 22, 2011)

A soft exhalation of breath is heard as Harnrey is  trying to calm himself.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 26, 2011)

*Tsadok*

As Tsadok and Houwlou are led to the center of town, Tsadok feels the familiar nervousness in his gut and adrenaline in his veins. _ Let's see where this plan leads us..._he thinks to himself.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2011)

The gnolls lead you into the looming circular Battle Market. The doors are flung wide, entering into a large amphitheater. An enormous set of double doors stands wide open, revealing a torchlit passage beyond. About fifteen feet within the hall, on the left, stands a sturdy wooden door. Across the hall is another open passage leading east, curving with the contours of the battle market. The central hall proceeds perhaps fifty feet before opening into a large well-lit cavernous chamber that seems to be centered around a huge circular stage. Various stalls line the outer walls of the Market, many of them occupied by somewhat unfriendly looking folks.

The battle market’s four entry halls lead into a huge arena-like room dominated by a massive circular wooden stage, its surface smeared and sticky with blood. Two rows of terraced benches surround the stage, which is bathed in natural light from a large open circular hatch in the citadel’s roof far above. Torches illuminate a darkened gallery of compact market stalls in the eastern half of the first floor’s inner wall. A raised platform along the northwest curve of the inner wall sports four round tables, several wooden chairs, and a long bar stocked with numerous bottles of distilled spirits.

About twenty feet above is an open balcony, beyond which lie a series of small rooms on an upper floor of the market. Several rows of empty bleachers peer down from the edge of the balcony. Twenty feet above the second floor a half-circle balcony marks the highest of the citadel’s terraces. Three thrones look down from this vantage, each positioned to give a commanding view of not only the stage below but the entire market.

In front of the stage stands one of the most impressive individuals either of you has seen. At least seven feet tall, massive arms covered with scars and cradling a huge axe, his air of command fixes him as 'the man in charge.' His voice, when he speaks, is deep and melodious.

“I am Kardswann, Mouth of the Carrion King, Chieftain of the Kulldis Tribe and master of this village. Tell me, what business brings you to Kelmarane?”


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Remaining in character for the benefit of our ruse, Houwlou tilts his head to the side and looks expectantly at Tsakok.  He thinks, _"Give 'em hell, dude,"_ but he says nothing.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 2, 2011)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> The gnolls lead you into the looming circular Battle Market. The doors are flung wide, entering into a large amphitheater. An enormous set of double doors stands wide open, revealing a torchlit passage beyond. About fifteen feet within the hall, on the left, stands a sturdy wooden door. Across the hall is another open passage leading east, curving with the contours of the battle market. The central hall proceeds perhaps fifty feet before opening into a large well-lit cavernous chamber that seems to be centered around a huge circular stage. Various stalls line the outer walls of the Market, many of them occupied by somewhat unfriendly looking folks.
> 
> The battle market’s four entry halls lead into a huge arena-like room dominated by a massive circular wooden stage, its surface smeared and sticky with blood. Two rows of terraced benches surround the stage, which is bathed in natural light from a large open circular hatch in the citadel’s roof far above. Torches illuminate a darkened gallery of compact market stalls in the eastern half of the first floor’s inner wall. A raised platform along the northwest curve of the inner wall sports four round tables, several wooden chairs, and a long bar stocked with numerous bottles of distilled spirits.
> 
> ...




Tsadok looks at the impressive man and does nothing to hide his awe (figuring this could not hurt anything).  "I am Tsadok, he bows slightly to the man who must have earned his title, and this (rubbing his friend affectionately) is Houwlou.  We are traveling to Ipeq but must have overestimated how much ground we could cover today when dark came upon us.  I saw these lights from a distance and began to make our way here when these men found us and brought us right to you."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2011)

Kardswann favors you with an enigmatic smile at these words, but nods his head. "We are a trading establishment. So long as you keep your weapons to yourselves and start no trouble, you are free to move about the Battle Market. We are not set up as an inn; however, if you wish to sleep we have stalls that have yet to host a business. For a mere 10 pieces of gold - each - you may rent a stall for the evening. I warn you it stays noisy here until the small hours, so your sleep may not be as restful as you would wish."

[sblock=Houwlou]It is obvious to you that Kardswann is not quite the genial host he appears to be; you're not sure what he's got in mind, or what he knows that he's hiding, but that smile raises your hackles.[/sblock]

[sblock=Keeland/Harnry]Keeland and Harnry manage to trail the group to within sight of the Battle Market and find a place to "settle in" without - as far as you can tell - being observed.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou makes a show of sniffing his 'master's', Tsadok's, garments while *whispering* to him, _"Not to trust, not to trust."_

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 6, 2011)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> Kardswann favors you with an enigmatic smile at these words, but nods his head. "We are a trading establishment. So long as you keep your weapons to yourselves and start no trouble, you are free to move about the Battle Market. We are not set up as an inn; however, if you wish to sleep we have stalls that have yet to host a business. For a mere 10 pieces of gold - each - you may rent a stall for the evening. I warn you it stays noisy here until the small hours, so your sleep may not be as restful as you would wish."
> 
> [sblock=Houwlou]It is obvious to you that Kardswann is not quite the genial host he appears to be; you're not sure what he's got in mind, or what he knows that he's hiding, but that smile raises your hackles.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=Keeland/Harnry]Keeland and Harnry manage to trail the group to within sight of the Battle Market and find a place to "settle in" without - as far as you can tell - being observed.[/sblock]





Tsadok feels a wave of relief was over his entire being.  _So far so good and we have permission to wander around the market at our leisure._ he thinks to himself.

Bowing slightly to Kardswann, "You are most gracious.  Would you be up for negotiating that price a bit since we intend to do no business in the stall and it would be empty otherwise?  Say maybe 15 GP for the both of us?  I'd also love to chat with you more...this place is fascinating!  It must be quite the challenge to keep this place in line and prospering.  I much admire men that are able earn the respect of those around them and use them to their full potential.  Can we buy you dinner or at least a hardy ale?"


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 6, 2011)

Leif said:


> Houwlou makes a show of sniffing his 'master's' garments while *whispering* to him, _"Not to trust, not to trust."_
> 
> [sblock=Stat Block]
> 
> ...




As the Olcan nuzzles Tsadok, Tsadok will lay a hand on his strong back and relay he gets the drift, "I know my friend, this place is amazing and I promise we will explore is soon."


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou visibly relaxes somewhat at Tsdok's reassurance, but takes pains to still look somewhat antsy as the audience has already continued well beyond the comfort zone of a restless Olcán.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2011)

Keeland tries hard to be still in their hiding place and focuses on listening for any sound of trouble from within the battle market.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2011)

The massive man looks down from his perch on the balcony, the half-smile still on his face. "I thank you, but I've got other things on my plate than dinner. I'll take 15 for the stall, but I'll need something to make up for my loss . . ." His glance shifts to the bloody boards of the stage. "Some entertainment for my other guests would do it, if you're willing. Else I'll need the full 20."


----------



## Leif (Nov 10, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Deciding that it's high time for him to speak up, Houwlou says, "Entertainment of the martial variety?  Have you a band of champions?"  A wry grin begins to play about the Olcán's lips, but he suppresses it with some effort.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2011)

The Olcán finds himself the subject of a disconcerting gaze. Kardswann doesn't seem to hold the enmity for the wolf-kin that radiates from the Gnolls . . . it's more a complete absence of regard of any sort. "Martial? Oh, yes." The sardonic half smile returns. "Care to . . . indulge?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Suddenly feeling more like a puppydog than a wolf, Houwlou looks uncertainly from one of his friends to the next while struggling to formulate a suitable answer, "I did not detect an answer to my second question in your statement, Good Sir.  Should I repeat the inquiry, or does your recall suffice?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2011)

"We fight here for entertainment. I have no need of a champion . . . if it comes to that, I fight for myself."


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 11, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok, steps in front of his eager companion and reaches into his pocket for 20GP.  As he begins to pull the coins out he says, "Please forgive my eager friend.  It has been a long journey thus far and I think too many berries has made him crave flesh.  We are not the fighting types ourselves but would love to take in the events and possibly even wager if that is acceptable here?"  Finding the coins he hands it to Kardswann, "Here is our rent for the evening.  Where might we find a carnivorous meal for Houwlou here?


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Grateful for Tsadok's intervention, Houwlou keeps silent.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2011)

Outside Keeland puts his efforts into remaining hidden and listening for anything that might indicate his companions are in trouble.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2011)

Outside Keeland puts his efforts into remaining hidden and listening for anything that might indicate his companions are in trouble.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2011)

[sblock=Inside]Kardswann's expression shows some small disappointment at Tsadok's words, but he nods in acceptance. "You are the only possible entertainment on the . . . menu . . . this evening, so there will be nothing on which to wager. As to food, the only nourishment I can offer would likely not be very palatable to you or your companion. Gnolls are notorious for their lack of choosiness about what they consume." He gestures toward one of the abandoned stalls. "You may rest there. Look around as you wish, and when you are ready please rest yourselves until tomorrow."[/sblock]

[sblock=Outside]Neither Harnry nor Keeland hears anything that indicates danger to your friends inside, and thus far you have not seen patrols this close to your current position.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou briefly considers asking what vacation-like activities they can look forward to tomorrow, but he thinks better of it and just sulks.  [OOC: But he does wish to learn what his Canine Senses can tell him about Kardswann -- Sense Motive check.]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 16, 2011)

OOC - Nice roll Leif and love the profile pic.

IC - Tsadok feels a wave of relief was over him as it seems their ruse may actually be working, though he's not sure how much sleep he will be getting.

"Thanks for all your generosity.  We would like to leave at first light tomorrow to get on our way.  Do we need to check out with anyone before we leave?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2011)

OOC: [sblock]Hey Mowgli, were you aware that DeWar is in hospital? Emergency abdominal surgery x2 of some sort. Last report was he went back into hospital about a week ago for second round. Has been out just over two weeks so far.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2011)

Leif said:


> Houwlou briefly considers asking what vacation-like activities they can look forward to tomorrow, but he thinks better of it and just sulks.  [OOC: But he does wish to learn what his Canine Senses can tell him about Kardswann -- Sense Motive check.]




Houwlou has an even stronger sense that this man cannot be trusted. He's got an agenda 



mleibrock said:


> Tsadok feels a wave of relief was over him as it seems their ruse may actually be working, though he's not sure how much sleep he will be getting.
> "Thanks for all your generosity.  We would like to leave at first light tomorrow to get on our way.  Do we need to check out with anyone before we leave?"




"No need to check out . . . you paid in advance, and we'll know you're gone."



Scotley said:


> OOC: [sblock]Hey Mowgli, were you aware that DeWar is in hospital? Emergency abdominal surgery x2 of some sort. Last report was he went back into hospital about a week ago for second round. Has been out just over two weeks so far.[/sblock]




OOC: Wasn't aware of that; thanks, Scott!


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 1, 2011)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> Houwlou has an even stronger sense that this man cannot be trusted. He's got an agenda
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tsadok takes the man's over sized hand in his own, an grips it firmly hoping a bit of added communication might help them make it safely through the night.

Once he takes his leave, Tsadok asks Howlou if he'd like to check out their "space"?  Then, they will take in what they might, seeming that they have free reign tonight.


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Mmm," Houwlou nods to Tsadok, and goes to their 'area,' approaching it obliquely to gain a greater sense about the strengths and weaknesses of the defense of the place, hoping against hope that the knowledge will prove to be totally unnecessary.  Once he is in the place, Houwlou will carefully search it from right to left, front to back, bottom to top, and then left to right, back to front, and top to bottom, just to be sure he missed nothing the first time.  [Taking 20 on a Search check, if allowed, for a total of 35, or taking 10 for a total of 25 if he is too hurried to complete the most thorough search.]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2011)

The stall you've rented for the evening proves to be exactly as it seems . . . an empty merchants stall, devoid of comfortable bedding, but also devoid of anything truly disgusting. Houwlou judges it likely that none of the Gnolls have been sleeping here, at least.

As you spend your time looking around, the main thing you note is that if Kardswann means to make this Battle Market once more a center of trade, he's got a long way to go. There are only three stalls with wares - one has standard adventuring gear, mostly of shoddy workmanship; one has a number of thin vials filled with different colored liquids, along with some leaves, barks, and other materials. Tsadok's experience with addictive substances allows him to identify several different kinds of narcotics here; and finally a stall with some non-standard adventuring gear (tindertwigs, tanglefoot bags, and other special gear). One of the remaining stalls - a large one - has been set up as a tavern. Three humans share a table here, and three hulking bugbears sit at another in grim silence. The bugbears are eying the pair of you with a scrutiny that soon proves uncomfortable, but the humans' regard is somewhat more neutral. Additionally,  patrols of Gnolls - four of the flea-bitten curs in each patrol - come in and out through the evening, making reports to Kardswann. Houwlou tries to keep a good count, but soon loses track. There are at least three more patrols, but he judges it likely that there are less than five.

Up on the second floor, you find only one stall that shows signs of use. There is some sort of alchemical apparatus set up there, but it is currently cold and not in use. The occupant of the stall is not in evidence.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 10, 2011)

*Tsadok*

As the two move about the battle market, the tavern looks like an interesting place to spend some time, Tsadok never backs down from an uncomfortable situation.  But, first things first.  Tsadok will speak with each of the "shop-keepers".  Once they have made their rounds, Tsadok heads back to the booth with the regular gear, more just to speak with the individual running it more than anything else.  

OOC - What are the races of each booth person?

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: -34/34     AC: 13   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2011)

There are no shopkeepers in the shops themselves - a minimum of investigation leads you to the conclusion that the three humans in the tavern are the very ones you seek.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 14, 2011)

*Tsadok*

OOC - Ah...Duh...didn't catch that sorry.

Tsadok will look to Houwlou, eyes conveying his meaning, _Wanna sit and have a drink?_

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: -34/34     AC: 13   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou snarls his lip, raises his eyebrow, and gives Tsadok a look that says, _"Hell, I'll sit anywhere, but no way am I drinking around these scum suckers!"_

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 16, 2011)

*Tsadok*



Leif said:


> Houwlou snarls his lip, raises his eyebrow, and gives Tsadok a look that says, _"Hell, I'll sit anywhere, but no way am I drinking around these scum suckers!"_




Tsadok gives a chuckle at Houwlou's reluctance.  "Come on ol' buddy.  I bet it will make them as uncomfortable as us and I think we have the right of way here.  I have the feeling Kardswann wouldn't want any fights outside of that arena."


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"No, really, Tsadok, I do not wish to drink anything spiritous just now.  I'll sit, perhaps have a crust of bread, but no strong drink." 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 16, 2011)

*Tsadok*

With Houwlou's approval to sit, Tsadok move to the bar.  He will quietly ask the barkeep for an ale for himself and if there is any food to be had here for his friend - preferably a rare piece of meat.  He will also instruct the barkeep to send each of the humans and bugbears a round on him.  He then moves to a seat with Houwlou near the human's table.


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou quietly glides to the table indicated by Tsadok and sits.  He finickly snifs and inspects the morsel of meat presented to him, and, if it seems worthy to him, he will taste a small bite, smiling his gratitude to Tsadok.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2011)

The Gnoll bartender cringes slightly as you approach. He cringes again as he takes your money - 4 silver pieces - but delivers an ale to you and to each of the humans, and a small shot glass to each of the bugbears. The humans look over and raise their glasses; the bugbears glare balefully as they down the shots but don't look any more friendly than before.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 20, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok again returns to the table where Houwlou is also seated.  He sits and begins to sip his ale and visit with Howlou and people watch.


----------



## Leif (Dec 25, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou also sits.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2011)

A few moments after the two of you sit down, the three humans in the bar rise and come over to your table. One sits down immediately, and another gives him a questioning look. "Geez, Gorundal, not even waiting for an invitation?" He turns to Tsadok. "Apologies for my rude friend, here. Gorundal don't do well with the social niceties. Not like Juluce and me - I'm Kalyx by the way. We're right civilized, ain't that right Juluce?" The third man just nods and grunts. "Can we join ya?"


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 30, 2011)

*Tsadok*

Liking the way this little recon mission is going, Tsadok smiles and says, "Of Course.  Please pull up some chairs.  I am Tsadok and this is Houwlou.  We are just passing though but we were hoping for some pleasant conversations this evening.  We love traveling and tasting the local flavors.  And how better to do that than with those that live there.  So how long have you guys been here?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 31, 2011)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou nods amicably when introduced and remains quiet.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 2, 2012)

The three of them look at each other and chuckle appreciatively. "Local flavors, eh? We likes that, hey boys?" He leans in and continues. "Kardswann's the only local flavor that matters here. He runs tha' show, and keeps a tight ship . . . got all the Gnolls steppin' an' fetchin' right smart. We been here a few weeks . . . long enough to set up shop an' not make much off'n it. Mos' folks end up dead on tha' stage up there. Still, it's a livin'. Ya wanna look at the goods, feel free ta visit tha' shops."


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 8, 2012)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> The three of them look at each other and chuckle appreciatively. "Local flavors, eh? We likes that, hey boys?" He leans in and continues. "Kardswann's the only local flavor that matters here. He runs tha' show, and keeps a tight ship . . . got all the Gnolls steppin' an' fetchin' right smart. We been here a few weeks . . . long enough to set up shop an' not make much off'n it. Mos' folks end up dead on tha' stage up there. Still, it's a livin'. Ya wanna look at the goods, feel free ta visit tha' shops."




Tsadok, leans in close as well and drops the niceties.  "So how is it that Kardswann let you three set up here?  We were up among the shops a bit ago and I do have some interest in some of the items, namely the stall with "unusal gear". and how is it that anyone in their right mind would fight on that stage or is it more of a forced choice?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou's hand subtly and slowly wanders over near his sword hilt as the conversation between Tsadok and Gorundal, Juluce, and Kaylyx appears to take on a more serious bent, but, not knowing whether these men are capable of making the distinction between himself and any nearby gnolls, he remains mum and keeps his own counsel.  Houwlou does not necessarily take these men for enemies.  Yet.  But he is wary of anyone he meets under such circumstances, particularly when the meeting takes place clearly within Kardswann's sphere of control.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2012)

"Well . . . Kardswann's trying to get this place set up as a proper battle market. He ain't the nicest kid on the block - not by a _long_ shot - but he _does_ know that you can't have a market without something to sell. That's where we come in. As to the stage, it seems like we get a pass on account o' we do a little business. But pretty much everyone else ends up there sooner or later. Most of 'em sooner, if you get my drift.

"Just let me know when you want to head over to the stall; I'd love to do some real business for once, 'stead o' just sittin' around bettin' on the fights."


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 14, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> "Well . . . Kardswann's trying to get this place set up as a proper battle market. He ain't the nicest kid on the block - not by a _long_ shot - but he _does_ know that you can't have a market without something to sell. That's where we come in. As to the stage, it seems like we get a pass on account o' we do a little business. But pretty much everyone else ends up there sooner or later. Most of 'em sooner, if you get my drift.
> 
> "Just let me know when you want to head over to the stall; I'd love to do some real business for once, 'stead o' just sittin' around bettin' on the fights."




Tsadok looks to Houwlou, "You OK with going now?"  Tsadok knows before his friend answers that the reply will be a resounding yes, being the other patrons are not Houwlou's favorite folk.

"I didn't catch your name..."  Once he answers, Tsadok will say, "Lead on!"


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Knowing that Tsadok is singularly uninterested in his opinion on the subject of when they should leave, Houwlou doesn't even bother to respond to the question with more than a noncomittal growl, but he does follow along as they head off to .... _somewhere_?

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 14, 2012)

Leif said:


> Houwlou's hand subtly and slowly wanders over near his sword hilt as the conversation between Tsadok and Gorundal, Juluce, and Kaylyx appears to take on a more serious bent, but, not knowing whether these men are capable of making the distinction between himself and any nearby gnolls, he remains mum and keeps his own counsel.  Houwlou does not necessarily take these men for enemies.  Yet.  But he is wary of anyone he meets under such circumstances, particularly when the meeting takes place clearly within Kardswann's sphere of control.
> 
> [sblock=Stat Block]
> 
> ...




OOC - Leif,  Tsadok would actually care very much about Houwlou's opinion...the post may have seem dismissive but he would have actually waited for your reponse before progressing.  Just clarifying.


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


No offense was intended, Mikey.  Houwlou is just reacting to what Tsadok did, saying, essentially, 'what do you think,' but moving off and following the dude later in the same post. Hehehehe, Houwlou really has no input, so he'd have suggested doing the same thing.  I just took unfair advantage of the situation to explore a little more deeply the brooding personality of our Olcán Ranger.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2012)

As everyone rises, the garrulous trader responds, "Oh, didn't I say? I'm Kalyx. This here's Juluce, and the tacky-turn one is Gorundal."

You are led to the market stalls, such as they are. The proprietors follow you - not so closely as to be a bother, but they're plainly available for questions and trying to keep an eye on you lest you steal something.

Gorundal's stall proudly displays fairly standard adventuring equipment (all of the standard equipment from the core rules is represented here), though close inspection reveals that most of it is of fairly shoddy workmanship.

Juluce's stall contains various 'special' substances and adventuring equipment  ranging from vials of acid to tindertwigs, tanglefoot bags, etc. (anything from the special substances table in the core rules can be found here).

Kalyx's stall is the repository for numerous small vials and bottles, most of the contents of which are substances unknown to either Houwlou or Tsadok. You do recognize a few vials of pesh, and one of a narcotic called Shiver. This would seem to indicate that the rest as well are filled with substances that are quasi-legal at best.


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou says, "Tell me, Kalyx, how many of the gnoll warriors use your wares?  You know, I was thinking that the ones I saw of that one bunch had a haunted look and that thousand-yard-stare."  Houwlou is thinking that if we can identify a fair number of gnoll junkies or pesh-heads, hopefully within the same family or sub-group of the tribe, we may just have found a weakness in the Band of Gnolls that we can exploit, and maybe even drive in a wedge to foment unrest and rebellion that might damage the tribe's cohesiveness and weaken their collective resolve to sustain a long fight. 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2012)

"Oh, Kardswann won't put up with _his_ gnolls using my stuff . . . and if he caught me selling to them I'd find myself on that stage pronto. Now some of the jackals from the other tribes come in sometimes and pick up a little something to take home; the boss don't mind that at all!"


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Hey, Kalyx, that might be a way that we could open up a whole new market for you," says Houwlou in a conspiratorial stage whisper.  "Maybe there's some way we could figure out to meet up with his boys well-outside the Battle Market and deliver your stuff to them.  We'd bring the price to you, after we deduct our reasonable fee to compensate us for the risks involved.  What would you say should be a reasonable fee for the service of risking Kardswann's wrath if he discovers our duplicity?  You _know_ there've got to be some of his boys who are just itching for a taste of your goods!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 15, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok looks at Houwlou as if he'd lost his mind.  He then quickly interjects, "My friend often speaks of his thoughts as if they were possibilities.  I don't think he really meant that we'd want to hang around here and risk possibly getting on Kardswann's bad side, ending up in that arena fighting for our lives.  However, I do wonder myself if there would be a market for that as well as other the goods, maybe possibly spread the world on the paths around this area that these goods are available here.  We certainly didn't know any of this was here until today.  I wouldn't think Kardswann would object to more traffic through the market, or am I mistaken?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou raises an eyebrow and looks at Tsadok askance with a slight snarl as if to say, 'WTF, Dude, I'm workin' here,' but he actually utters no words at this time.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2012)

Outside Keeland continues to hide in the dark. His companion having practically fallen asleep, he keeps eyes and ears open for trouble. Given the lack of obvious trouble he wonders if his companions went down without a fight or if perhaps the market is more accepting of outsiders than they believed. He pulls his cloak tight and broods in silence hoping for the later.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2012)

"Oh, the boss'd be more than happy if we was to bring more business in. But we'll have to truck with spreadin' discontent amongst his men . . . he treats us OK, but we seen how he deals with those as cross 'im."


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Why that would only be a problem if he was to find out about the arrangement, I should think.  Don't you have faith that you and we could keep such a thing hush-hush?  You have no reason to blab it, we have no reason to blab it, in fact, the only ones who might have a reason would be them what is not gettin' their share of pesh, and their fellows who _are_ sampling your wares would stifle them right harshly, wouldn't they?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 17, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Being completely uncomfortable with the current discussion and not understanding where Houwlou is going, Tsadok will move his attention to the wares in the alchemy shop.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2012)

"No sir, no faith at all. Not in these Gnolls, who can't keep a secret to save their lives, and not in you - no offense intended. I don't really know you. And - again, no offense - you don't know Kardswann. Like as not, he can hear us talkin' right now. No sir, a nice, slow and easy build of the business suits me lots better than what waits on the other end of doing things my way instead of _his_ way.

He looks around nervously as he speaks these last words, then gestures to include the other traders in his last remarks.

"Now, if it's all the same to you I think it's gettin' close to time for me to bed down for the night. Tomorrow might just be a little busier for me, and I need my beauty rest. Right boys?"

The other two merchants nod at each other and begin heading off to their beds.


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Very well, then, I guess you know best.  Wouldn't want to go making unnecessary trouble.  We'll do things Kardswann's way."  Houwlou says this for the benefit of the merchants and anyone else who might be in a position to overhear.  As he says it, he'll grip Tsadok's shoulder firmly, and give his head an _ever-so-slight_ side-to-side shake as he speaks of doing things Kardswann's way.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 18, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> "No sir, no faith at all. Not in these Gnolls, who can't keep a secret to save their lives, and not in you - no offense intended. I don't really know you. And - again, no offense - you don't know Kardswann. Like as not, he can hear us talkin' right now. No sir, a nice, slow and easy build of the business suits me lots better than what waits on the other end of doing things my way instead of _his_ way.
> 
> He looks around nervously as he speaks these last words, then gestures to include the other traders in his last remarks.
> 
> ...





Tsadok pipes up, "Before you go, can you tell me a little about that..."gesturing the Shiver vial... and how much you are asking?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2012)

The man follows Tsadok's pointing finger with his gaze. "Ah, that . . . That there is Shiver, brought up here all the way from the jungles of Mwangi where it's distilled from the venom of the Dream Spider. One vial is enough to drop you into the deepest sleep and give you VERY strong dreams. It's also enough to get you hooked for life." He leans in close. "Get caught with it, and you'll spend a half a year in jail before you even get to trial. I'll take 400 gold for the vial."


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 20, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok looks a bit taken back.  "Not the best selling point I would think.  How is it you are able to sell it if it carries such a penalty?  Nevertheless, I would be interested but 400 is much too high.  I'll give you 200 for that vial or 350 for two."

OOC - Mike, Tsadok will obviously not say this if he has no gold.  I'm looking at my OP character and he has very little money and I've not any on my Hero lab character for some reason.  Maybe we don't have much after the party had to buy the spells to heal me.  I'll edit my post if you can shed some light on this.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 31, 2012)

Poking Mike P.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 8, 2012)

OOC: OK, trying to get this one back on the front burner again. Mike, it looks like you guys have quite a bit of swag, but haven't converted any of it to ready cash yet. You're owed a small amount for the few days you've been a Bee, but I can't see the ready cash you'd need for this kind of purchase.

Nice tie in available here to Sister Lerissa, BTW.

"Sorry, friend, but the price is set that high _because_ it's so dangerous to have, and because it's so damnably hard to get. I've already dropped the price as much as I can and still make any profit on it."


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 8, 2012)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: OK, trying to get this one back on the front burner again. Mike, it looks like you guys have quite a bit of swag, but haven't converted any of it to ready cash yet. You're owed a small amount for the few days you've been a Bee, but I can't see the ready cash you'd need for this kind of purchase.
> 
> Nice tie in available here to Sister Lerissa, BTW.
> 
> "Sorry, friend, but the price is set that high _because_ it's so dangerous to have, and because it's so damnably hard to get. I've already dropped the price as much as I can and still make any profit on it."




OOC - Good call Mike

Tsadok nods acceptingly as his offer is rejected.  He lowers his head a bit dejected that he was not able to get this out of circulation.

Tsadok looks to Howlou, "I guess we should try to get some sleep there eh?"  To the men of the market, "I'm sorry we weren't able to provide you with any business tonight.  But we may be passing though this way again soon so hopefully we meet again soon."  Tsadok will make the necessary nicities to take their leave from these men without seeming too hasty and will make their way to their "stall"


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou says nothing as they make their exit.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 10, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok and Houwlou make their way to their booth.  Not sure how much sleep is gonna take place tonight but as least some rest will be good for both of them I'm sure.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 11, 2012)

Somewhat surprisingly to both of you, you are unmolested as you sleep through the night (feel free to set watches as that would be in character, but there are no encounters).

You wake about an hour before dawn feeling _somewhat_ refreshed. Kardswann remains on his balcony; he was there all night. The combat stage was unused last night, though there was activity in and out of the place all night long - Gnoll patrols checking in, arguments between the Bugbears, etc.

[sblock=Keeland and Harnry]Your 'sleep,' such as it was, was not so comfortable. Though you managed to remain out of sight and unnoticed through the night, temperatures in the high desert are near freezing at night. Between that, the hard ground and the constant fear of discovery by the patrols going in and out you managed to get no rest (until you get appropriate rest in relative safety, you will have the Fatigued condition).[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC - All]We went a little off script for this part, which was very cool - I like and want to encourage unique approaches - but I don't feel like I handled it well. Between running short on time, David's unfortunate absence (welcome back, DeWar!) and the trouble I had figuring out how Kardswann and his cronies would act I was struggling. I'll try to learn from it and keep improving.

One thing I could have done but didn't think about until just the other night was set up a couple of side threads and had some things for both parts of the party to do. That's worked well for me in another game; though it's quite a bit of work the result was worth it, I think. Maybe next time . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2012)

ooc: shudder-next time?

Ic: "Keeland, hhhow fffairrr thee?" asks a shivering Harnrey.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 11, 2012)

*Tsadok*

OOC - Mike, Thanks for indulging us.  I know we didn't get a lot done but we aren't quite so blind now when we do go back in, so from my character's point of view this little recon mission was about as successful as it could be.

Tsadok doesn't ask Houwlou about watches but rather tries his best to "sleep with one eye open."  He wakes early and nudges his friend.  "Are you ready to get going?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Unable to properly let down his guard to get some real, good-quality sleep in their present environs, Houwlou is already awake when Tsadok goes to "rouse" him.  "Indeed, Tsadok.  Let us get this done and behind us."  The Olcán is up at once and ready to go in the briefest of moments.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 12, 2012)

*Tsadok*

So the two of them gather what they brought and begin looking for Kardswann to say goodbye before they leave.  If they see him great, if not no worries, I'm sure he'll know they have left.  They take their leave and begin going in the direction they said they were headed (North, I think).  Once they are a good distance away, they will turn and head back to the others.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2012)

Just gonna do a quick descriptive post here and assume some PC actions to get things back on track.

You wake after a short and restless - but unmolested - sleep to find Kardswann still at his post, in pretty much the same position he was keeping when you went to sleep. He responds somewhat indifferently to your farewells but does not attempt to stop you from leaving, and you make your way out of Kelmarane with nothing more alarming than crossing paths with a few Gnoll patrols - they don't attempt to stop you.

Keeland and Harnry take note of your pre-dawn departure and somehow manage to make their way out of the town as well. Trusting that you'll eventually change course and make for the monastery, they head directly back. By mid-morning you are all safely back within the monastery walls and gathered for a strategy session!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 17, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: shudder-next time?
> 
> Ic: "Keeland, hhhow fffairrr thee?" asks a shivering Harnrey.




"Freezing my protruding parts off," he responds stifling a yawn. "Still I guess better to be out here in the cold than in there with Gnolls and Bugbears." 

"Ah look, they are off." He shivers and begins to gather his things trying to leave as little trace of there presence here as possible. "I guess they managed not to end up in the breakfast pot or a noose, thank the gods." Seeing Houwlou and Tsadok vanish into the pre-dawn gloom he adds, "Come on, I think we need to make our way back in haste. We are too tired and cold to be of much use."  Only with a great effort of will does Keeland remain careful and measured in his pace back to the monastery. 

[sblock]I thought you handled things well. I was content to remain in the background until Harney/deWar returned to the action and the others completed their scouting mission.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 17, 2012)

Keeland greets the others warmly when they return safe. "So what did you learn as well snuggled up with sand fleas for warmth?" Despite his cheery words it is clear from the dark circles under his eyes that Keeland spent a long and sleepless night worrying.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2012)

A slouching wizard follows Keeland back to the  monistary, his attention distracted by the effort of not shivering or letting his teeth  chatter. 

The now cold and weary wizard looks grumpily at the sight of the two other bees, but he sits at the table, waiting to hear the report.

[sblock=ditto this]I thought you handled things well. I was content to remain in the background until I returned to the action and the others completed their scouting mission.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Actually, not very much to speak of.  There are a whole bunch of dastardly villains in there, and  I still want to kill them all.  But I hate them with the white-hot fervor of _one million_ suns now, instead of merely one thousand as before.  Does that make our scouting worthwhile?  I'm not entirely certain...."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 18, 2012)

Leif said:


> "Actually, not very much to speak of.  There are a whole bunch of dastardly villains in there, and  I still want to kill them all.  But I hate them with the white-hot fervor of _one million_ suns now, instead of merely one thousand as before.  Does that make our scouting worthwhile?  I'm not entirely certain...."
> 
> [sblock=Stat Block]
> 
> ...





Tsadok smiles, "What my anxious friend is not mentioning is there seems to be this Kardswann, Mouth of the Carrion King, Chieftain of the Kulldis Tribe and master of this village as he calls himself.  He is at least seven feet tall, massive arms covered with scars and cradling a huge axe and he is definitely in charge of the battle market.  We were lucky he must have been in a good mood when we met as he let us stay in an empty stall for the mere (said with sarcasm) price of the 20GP.

The place looks like large amphitheater. An enormous set of double doors lead into a torchlit passage beyond. About fifteen feet within the hall, on the left, stands a sturdy wooden door. Across the hall is another open passage leading east, curving with the contours of the battle market. The central hall proceeds perhaps fifty feet before opening into a large well-lit cavernous chamber that seems to be centered around a huge circular stage. Various stalls line the outer walls of the Market, many of them occupied by somewhat unfriendly looking folks.

The battle market’s four entry halls lead into a huge arena-like room dominated by a massive circular wooden stage, its surface smeared and sticky with blood. Two rows of terraced benches surround the stage, which is bathed in natural light from a large open circular hatch in the citadel’s roof far above. Torches illuminate a darkened gallery of compact market stalls in the eastern half of the first floor’s inner wall. A raised platform along the northwest curve of the inner wall sports four round tables, several wooden chairs, and a long bar stocked with numerous bottles of distilled spirits.

About twenty feet above is an open balcony, beyond which lie a series of small rooms on an upper floor of the market. Several rows of empty bleachers peer down from the edge of the balcony. Twenty feet above the second floor a half-circle balcony marks the highest of the citadel’s terraces. Three thrones look down from this vantage, each positioned to give a commanding view of not only the stage below but the entire market.

Kardswann tried to have us fight but I had a feeling that might not be the best choice for our first night there.

While there we saw perhaps 20 other gnolls that group to patrol at different times, 3 humans who were trying to do a business selling their wares in there - one of them selling addictive stuff (you can tell from his tone Tsadok does not like this one bit) and a we also saw three bugbears at their tavern, what they do for Kardswann we can't say for sure."

OOC - Mike did, we see ANY other creatures inside, human or otherwise?


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2012)

*Houlou Grouwlenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Ohh, THAT!   Like that even matters, when that BIG BAST*** is going to kill us all seconds after we enter....  Okay,so maybe it's not all _that_ bad.  But we have got to do some serious planning about how we're going to pull this off.  If we can take out this Kardswann fellow first -- hit him quick and hard with everything we have, then the rest of them shouln't give us much trouble, I'm thinking."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2012)

Harnrey sits thoughtful staring into space, then says, "Perhaps they can be lured out by attacking with a summoned air spirit or two? First chance we see a patrol, I summon the first spirit, then send a helper, leaving 1 gnoll survivor."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2012)

Keeland considers the report carefully trying to picture the place in his mind. "Is it our mission to seize the place intact? I ask because I should think such a large wooden structure filled with stalls of straw and bottles of strong spirits might burn rather easily. Especially with application of flaming arrows, alchemists fire and pyromantic magics through the rather large hole in the roof. Do you think we could get onto the roof without being detected?"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 19, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok quickly turns to his companion.  "You my friend have a VERY interesting approach.  A fire would certainly cause a lot of chaos as well that might work to our advantage.

I'm not quite sure how I feel about the possible loss of innocent life this method my cause though.  Although I'm sure Kardswann can be quite ruthless, he was accommodating to us and I'd like us to plan this so that we might minimize senseless loss of life.

All things taken into account, this thought has real merit as we may get them to leave on their own accord if it's more trouble to rebuild than it's worth and if Almah wants only the land, not necessarily the buildings as well."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2012)

"I might be able to get a fire spirit* to aid us in your scenario."

*read: summon elemental


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2012)

"A fire spirit would certainly be of use. I too would not cause significant loss of 'innocent' lives, but from the way you described the place I was not picturing a lot of innocents within."


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"My thoughts parallel yours, Keeland.  Since we didn't see anyone in chains or any cages, the logical conclusion is that all within are there willingly.  I am not apt to shed any tears for anyone who makes such a choice.  In my book, such choices are made at peril of life and limb, and I would visit punishment on all those who choose this life."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2012)

About this time, Almah knocks on the doorjam and enters. "Well, gentlemen? Has your scouting expedition yielded valuable information? And do you have a plan for retaking the Battle Market - and Kelmarane - for me?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Milady, 'twould be a far easier task if you could grant us one thousand spearmen to march on the Battlemarket with us.  Nevertheless, we will find a way to do it if that is what you require of us," says Houwlou fatalistically.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 24, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok waits for Almah's response to Houwlou's suggestion.  He is more waiting to gauge her reaction.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2012)

Harnrey pictures in his mind the spear hedge of 1000 spears and is gld to be on Howlou's side. None the less he watches their client for her reaction as well.

sense motive +4


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2012)

Keeland will await the response to the Olcan and then suggest his own idea.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2012)

Almah's laugh in response to Houwlou's suggestion is truly good natured. "Sir Wolf, had I 1000 spears to send _with_ you, I wouldn't have needed you in the first place. My understanding from your Captain was that you were each worth 1000 spears . . ." (she smiles slightly) ". . . that's why I paid him such an exorbitant amount for your services."

She looks thoughtful for a moment.

"My guards tell me that it may be possible to thin the ranks somewhat by ambushing some of their patrols. And there may be places within Kelmarane where you could hide and from where you could stage your operations. Strategically, it's not so different a problem from merchanting. When faced with a superior force, it's best to find a way to even the odds before provoking a direct confrontation.

"Rest assured that while I don't want to sit here cooling my heels if there's no progress being made, I'm not averse to waiting as long as is needful for you to do your job."


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 25, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Almah's laugh in response to Houwlou's suggestion is truly good natured. "Sir Wolf, had I 1000 spears to send _with_ you, I wouldn't have needed you in the first place. My understanding from your Captain was that you were each worth 1000 spears . . ." (she smiles slightly) ". . . that's why I paid him such an exorbitant amount for your services."
> 
> She looks thoughtful for a moment.
> 
> ...





Tsadok speaks up, "And what of the buildings?  Do they need to remain intact?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2012)

She looks pensive, then troubled. "The less rebuilding we must do the better. The PactMasters have tasked me with re-establishing the Battle Market as a viable trading entity in this region. That becomes problematic if there's no building from which to trade.

"Many of the town buildings already need major work or complete rebuilding, but from here it looks as though the Market building itself is in good shape; I'd prefer to keep it that way."


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"I recommend that we first scout out three or four such places from which to stage ambushes and prepare them to our liking before we begin the ambushes.  That way, if need be, we can move straight from one to the next quickly, and find our new theater of operations ready for action.  By the way, Lady Almah, exactly how exorbitant was the price for our services?  I'm wondering whether we should plead for permission to re-negotiate...."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2012)

"Ah well, it was a good idea while it lasted. If we cannot defeat the forces arrayed against us with other tactics may we attempt the fire as a last resort? We shall set ourselves to bringing them down with hit and run tactics and ambushes a few at a time and see how we do."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2012)

"Yes, if it comes down to it it's more important to wrest control of the town and the Market from these . . . people . . . than to preserve the building. But I'll expect - and trust - that you'll do everything in your power to maintain the building intact, and to preserve as much of the existing town structure as possible."


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"As you wish it, so shall it be, Lady," says Houwlou deferentially as he bows to Her Highness.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2012)

"so air and earth spirits it may be after all" mumbles Harnrey thoughtfully.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 6, 2012)

*Tsadok*

"So, as I see it, if we could get everyone to willingly leave, we would save ourselves a lot of headache.  My thought is no water, no reason to stay."

OOC - Mike, Did Tsadok notice where they are getting their water?  Are they making daily trips to the river?  If so, who is doing this and how are they bringing the water back?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2012)

As he was being escorted to the Market last night Tsadok saw a well about the center of town, and a quick inquisition of Almah's "observers" reveals that while patrols occasionally stop to drink from the river, they have not been seen carrying water back to the Market.


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"If we could foul the well that would accomplish your goal, Tsadok."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2012)

"I agree, but it would make the place less desirable to our employer afterward for the same reason. Can we find something that will only foul it temporarily? Anything less than a year should be good for our purposes."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2012)

"How about putting a bunch of Pesh in it?" pipes Harnrey.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*



Scotley said:


> "I agree, but it would make the place less desirable to our employer afterward for the same reason. Can we find something that will only foul it temporarily? Anything less than a year should be good for our purposes."





Scott DeWar said:


> "How about putting a bunch of Pesh in it?" pipes Harnrey.




"Yes, a temporary fouling would be ideal.  It wouldn't necessarily have to do any harm to the drinker as long as it tasted hideous enough.  Pesh would potentially be a temporary fouling like this but it has its own set of drawbacks:  first, the cost would be totally prohibitive, and second, if we made all of our enemies intoxicated with pesh, at least some few of them could well become harder to kill, if not impossible until it left their systems, which would defeat the purpose.  Sadly, I do not have an idea to offer as a substitute at the moment.  Allow me to mull the problem over some more.  Perhaps a solution will present itself yet."


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2012)

"maybe they will kill each other"mutters the mage.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2012)

"I would think that putting Pesh in the water would make them stay rather than go. Perhaps some of Almah's people can suggest something?"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 13, 2012)

*Tsadok*

"Maybe we should give this some time to sink in and look at some of the other buildings to see what we may find there?  I like being as informed as possible."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2012)

"Hmmmm, yes, there might be reserve troops hidden else where."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 13, 2012)

"If we can kill a few bands or patrols without getting caught some of them might decide that they'd rather seek greener pastures. I think carefully exploring other buildings and knocking off isolated bands without being seen would be a good place to start."


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger*



Scotley said:


> "If we can kill a few bands or patrols without getting caught some of them might decide that they'd rather seek greener pastures. I think carefully exploring other buildings and knocking off isolated bands without being seen would be a good place to start."



"That is an excellent idea!  Let's look for an ideal ambush site, since we have the whole area from which to select."  Houwlou licks his chops and begins scouting around for a building with its second storey projecting out over its door so that someone could be stationed above the walkway, preferably with a hatch that could serve as a murder hole in the projection from which fire, spells, or something else nasty could be dropped on enemies in the 'kill zone' of the ambush.  If there were alcoves in the wall of the building under the overhang, that would be an ideal place for more of us, or the rest of us to conceal ourselves until time to spring the ambush in full.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2012)

OOC: That's a _little_ more detail than you'll be able to make out from your vantage point here at the monastery . You'll have to scout into the town to locate such a place.


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

OOC: Okay, I thought we already were scouting in the town for a place. *shrug*

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2012)

OOC: The entire group's been to the fringes of town (where you eliminated the Peryton and the first Gnoll patroll), and you guys have done a pretty quick march straight to the Battle Market (escorted by another patrol), but you didn't really have time or opportunity to look around in depth. You did note that most of the buildings have only one floor.


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Okay, what I have in mind to find would be a building with its second storey projecting out over its door so that someone could be stationed above the walkway, preferably with a hatch that could serve as a murder hole in the projection from which fire, spells, or something else nasty could be dropped on enemies in the 'kill zone' of the ambush.  If there were alcoves in the wall of the building under the overhang, that would be an ideal place for more of us, or the rest of us to conceal ourselves until time to spring the ambush in full.  I understand that such a place may be a rare find, given that most of the buildings in the town seem to have only one level. but if we can find such a place, we should be able to use it to our great advantage for a few such attacks, before the gnolls all become to wary to walk under anything, hehehe."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2012)

"Since we are wishing, my own preference would be for a place where I can bring my bow to best use. Let us make another foray to the area and see what can be found."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2012)

Harnrey contemplates the ideas being presented, but seems at a loss for words to add to the ideas presented.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2012)

A suggestion has been made and seconded that you head back into town, stealth style, and do some recon. Any counter proposals, calls for votes, general consensus or disagreement?

Miles to go before you sleep . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 16, 2012)

*Tsadok*

"I too would like to even the odds a bit but we have to be VERY careful.  If they think anything is up, they will put up their defenses and it will make things much harder for us.  I think we could get away with taking out one patrol, maybe make it look like wild animals attacked them or they fell into the water and got carried away or drowned?  Either way, I think a little more recon inside the buildings is worth while as well.

I don't think it's yet time to think about taking a defensive stance.  I'd like to say Howlou and I could go in again stealthy like but I'm not sure it's a good idea since they already know us, if we get caught it would not be good.  Maybe we take everyone in and say we brought some others with us?  Then maybe we wouldn't have to sneak around?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"I am not willing to stealthily wallk amongst them again.  The next time I am within blade's reach of a filthy gnoll, he will feel my steel immediately -- there is no room for discussion on this point."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 04       CMB: +7     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; Appraise +4; Bluff +5; Climb +2; Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; Knowledge (nature) +9; Handle Animal +10; Heal +10;  
Perception +15; Profession (Guide) +10; Ride +3; Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; Stealth +2; Survival +10; Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2012)

"My thought was that we sneak in to pick off small groups not to make friends."


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Hmm, tell me more about this plan, Keeland."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03
S16 +3
D13 +1
C16 +3
I16 +3
W18 +4
C15 +2

BAB: 04  CMB: +7  CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not quite all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; 
Appraise +4; 
Bluff +5; 
Climb +2 (with ACP); 
Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; 
Knowledge (nature) +9; 
Handle Animal +10; 
Heal +10;  
Perception +15 (+2 undead or desert)
Perform +3 
Profession (Guide) +10; 
Ride +3; 
Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; 
Stealth +2; 
Survival +10; 
Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2012)

"I can summon the elements against them. It may put blame on the wizard who controls the bridge"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 17, 2012)

*Tsadok*



Scott DeWar said:


> "I can summon the elements against them. It may put blame on the wizard who controls the bridge"




Tsadok smiles, "I like the thought of that my friend.  That could be interesting."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 19, 2012)

"Let us slip in close and look for isolated groups we can pick off. We can examine some of the out buildings and perhaps find a good ambush point to two. When the numbers favor us to attack. If the odds are not good we stay in hiding. If we can use the Elementals to sow fear even better."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2012)

Harnrey's grin widens to near giddiness.


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Houwlou is disappointed that his plan didn't even get a moments' attention from his fellows, but like any good warrior, he knows when he's been bested.  "To use the conjured elemental beasties to sow fear necessarily implies that one or more of their intended targets will escape.  If they all die when first attacked, who will sow this fear?  But it does sound like a good plan.  Perhaps the elemental could select the puniest, weakest among the hyena-humping louts and hit him hard once but then only beat him up?"

[sblock=OOC]What he's suggesting is: maybe have the elemental attack with full fury once and then make all subsequent attacks be non-lethal against ONE gnoll only, and the weakest looking one.  That way, he'd still get the sh*t beat out of him and it might make his 'they're all dead and only I escaped to warn you' story a little more believable?[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03
S16 +3
D13 +1
C16 +3
I16 +3
W18 +4
C15 +2

BAB: 04  CMB: +7  CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not quite all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; 
Appraise +4; 
Bluff +5; 
Climb +2 (with ACP); 
Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; 
Knowledge (nature) +9; 
Handle Animal +10; 
Heal +10;  
Perception +15 (+2 undead or desert)
Perform +3 
Profession (Guide) +10; 
Ride +3; 
Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; 
Stealth +2; 
Survival +10; 
Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2012)

"I guess we should be selective in using the elementals. Have them chase any who escape us. Of course you may be recognized. It may be best not to let any get away if we can help it."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2012)

*Tsadok*

"I know you guys have my back but I truly believe there is a better way to go about this.  I think once they know we are picking them off, it's going to make it very hard to get the rest of them.  I'd much prefer to get them to leave on their own accord - killing folks who've really done nothing wrong other than live in a place our boss wants to acquire is just not my thing.  Add to that, they showed Houwlou and I that they are just trying to make a living - much like we are - and I'm going to have a very tough time having your back.  I am not threatening anything here, just voicing my concern that life is precious and we are talking about killing just for the sake of killing and I _think _we are better than that.

I like the elemental idea and as Harnry said, maybe they will believe it's the wizard under the bridge.  Can we start there and see where it goes?  If nothing else, maybe they will send a patrol or two out to the bridge to investigate and we can take care of them without raising any flags.  Maybe we could even capture them and acquire some more information."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 27, 2012)

crickets chirping...


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2012)

Chirrrrrrooooooooooooooooooooooo-irp

Lycanthrope crickets chirping


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2012)

OOC: Just waiting for someone to either respond to Tsadok's request or to post an action rather than a plan


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2012)

"I have to say that I believe if we encounter one of these groups in the open they will not hesitate to attack us. Knowing that, I feel that ambushing them first is only evening the odds as they are physically superior to us. I feel no compunction about killing them as they have attacked me without warning each time I have encountered them. That you managed to visit them and walk away unharmed is a great accomplishment and one that I do not believe I could duplicate. Their feelings about Elves are well known."


----------



## Leif (Mar 29, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger*

"I, also, have no compunction about killing these vicious villains, and I think, Tsadok, that while your intent is noble and your motives pure, you are mistaken to assume that these, these barbarous Hyena-men are entitled to even a smidgen of the goodwill with which you insist upon treating them.  These are foul, dastardly, evil beings who would kill you and eat your still beating, warm heart right in front of your grieving mother, and then do the same thing to her as well!  They are not worthy of your sympathy or your forbearance.  They are a pox to all civilized folk and they deserve only to be eradicated from the world with all the haste and violence that we are able to muster.  I have spoken my peace now, and I will say no more about it."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03
S16 +3
D13 +1
C16 +3
I16 +3
W18 +4
C15 +2

BAB: 04  CMB: +7  CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not quite all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; 
Appraise +4; 
Bluff +5; 
Climb +2 (with ACP); 
Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; 
Knowledge (nature) +9; 
Handle Animal +10; 
Heal +10;  
Perception +15 (+2 undead or desert)
Perform +3 
Profession (Guide) +10; 
Ride +3; 
Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; 
Stealth +2; 
Survival +10; 
Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2012)

"so you see them as normal business folks, right? What are they selling? Pesh and cage fighting, was it? either one of those alone are abusive enough to be called base and barbaric. I don't believe they would ever bow to a more civilized society, not with their present lucrative form of income."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> "so you see them as normal business folks, right? What are they selling? Pesh and cage fighting, was it? either one of those alone are abusive enough to be called base and barbaric. I don't believe they would ever bow to a more civilized society, not with their present lucrative form of income."




Keeland nods at the sagacity of these words, "I have traveled far and seen many towns and cities. Pesh is a scourge everywhere. It supports the criminal element and turns good people against their own."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2012)

*Tsadok*

"I know Pesh's effects all too well.  My sister was quite addicted to it and it really destroyed our family.  All said though, I don't see these folks purposefully hurting anyone or forcing them to fight or pushing Pesh on them.  If they attack us on the road or make the first blow in any manner, I will fight but I will not be a part of killing because our employer wants the land.  That just doesn't seem right."

OOC - I know Tsadok is making this difficult, sorry.  But being a follower of Serenrae, he would not fight, much less kill unless there is no other alternative.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - I know Tsadok is making this difficult, sorry.  But being a follower of Serenrae, he would not fight, much less kill unless there is no other alternative.




OOC: No worries, but I don't think you've found ready converts among your companions. All part of the fun.


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

OOC:  I've run out of ideas to convince him that it is necessary in this instance, and I thought Houwlou's last exposition was a good effort at that. So for now, Houwlou is reduced to being a mere spectator.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03
S16 +3
D13 +1
C16 +3
I16 +3
W18 +4
C15 +2

BAB: 04  CMB: +7  CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not quite all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; 
Appraise +4; 
Bluff +5; 
Climb +2 (with ACP); 
Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; 
Knowledge (nature) +9; 
Handle Animal +10; 
Heal +10;  
Perception +15 (+2 undead or desert)
Perform +3 
Profession (Guide) +10; 
Ride +3; 
Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; 
Stealth +2; 
Survival +10; 
Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 6, 2012)

Leif said:


> I've run out of ideas to convince him that it is necessary in this instance, and I thought Houwlou's last exposition was a good effort at that. So for now, Houwlou is reduced to being a mere spectator.




OOC - it was a good effort by both of you but unfortunately I'm not gonna play Tsadok as a killer - hell...he uses a sap for God's sake.

Mike, it might be time for me to bow out of this game, Tsadok is just not meant to be a Merc.


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

OOC:  He**, let's just bop a couple of 'em in the head with a sap and sing Kum-Ba-Ya!  

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03
S16 +3
D13 +1
C16 +3
I16 +3
W18 +4
C15 +2

BAB: 04  CMB: +7  CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not quite all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; 
Appraise +4; 
Bluff +5; 
Climb +2 (with ACP); 
Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; 
Knowledge (nature) +9; 
Handle Animal +10; 
Heal +10;  
Perception +15 (+2 undead or desert)
Perform +3 
Profession (Guide) +10; 
Ride +3; 
Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; 
Stealth +2; 
Survival +10; 
Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2012)

Leif said:


> OOC:  He**, let's just bop a couple of 'em in the head with a sap and sing Kum-Ba-Ya!












*OOC:*


 I was about to say be nice leif, but I suddenly realized who I was typing to.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 6, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok remains quiet as the others put forth their best efforts to keep Tsadok with them on their desired path to take the area.

As Tsadok listens he feels more and more alone.  He puts such a high value on life, even if it is not lived well.  Serenrae teaches that everyone is capable of change, possibly coming around but if they are killed that is one less possible follower and against everything he believes and has tried to live his life to represent.

_What now?_  He thinks to himself.  _Where will I go?  _His friends voices fade into the background as his feeling of isolation overtakes him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2012)

[sblock=MikeL]







mleibrock said:


> OOC - it was a good effort by both of you but unfortunately I'm not gonna play Tsadok as a killer - hell...he uses a sap for God's sake.
> 
> Mike, it might be time for me to bow out of this game, Tsadok is just not meant to be a Merc.




Up to you, of course. My recollection is that you started him out as not willing to kill, and that he would try to talk others out of killing but would not stop them and would stay around them (possibly because he wishes to continue trying to convert them to Sarenrae's teachings?). However, if the game is played correctly, IMO, characters change and grow over time. Maybe this is the way he's growing!

You should note that as written, Sarenrae ain't scared to smite some righteous evil if they've shown themselves unwilling to convert. Since you're taking a somewhat different interpretation of her teachings, Tsadok seems tailor made to grow into an Inquisitor .

If you believe that he won't be a good fit for the rest of this AP, we can write him out; if you still like him as a character, I can likely come up with some solo adventures for him so you can continue to see how he turns out.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*



Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I was about to say be nice leif, but I suddenly realized who I was typing to.



OOC:  I thought the kum-ba-ya thing was kinda funny.  Wasn't typed in anger at all.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03
S16 +3
D13 +1
C16 +3
I16 +3
W18 +4
C15 +2

BAB: 04  CMB: +7  CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not quite all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; 
Appraise +4; 
Bluff +5; 
Climb +2 (with ACP); 
Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; 
Knowledge (nature) +9; 
Handle Animal +10; 
Heal +10;  
Perception +15 (+2 undead or desert)
Perform +3 
Profession (Guide) +10; 
Ride +3; 
Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; 
Stealth +2; 
Survival +10; 
Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2012)

Harnrey hangs his head-being at a loss for words at the moment.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2012)

Leif said:


> OOC:  I thought the kum-ba-ya thing was kinda funny.  Wasn't typed in anger at all.




OOC: Made me laugh.

"Tsadok, perhaps you are a man ahead of your time. It is a brutish age we live in. We have chosen war as a way of life. We fight for money and I can't say that I've never had a crisis of morality for it. But the Bees don't take on unjust missions and no man is forced to fight if he doesn't believe what he's doing is right and just. That is good enough for me."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 9, 2012)

*Tsadok*



Scotley said:


> OOC: Made me laugh.
> 
> "Tsadok, perhaps you are a man ahead of your time. It is a brutish age we live in. We have chosen war as a way of life. We fight for money and I can't say that I've never had a crisis of morality for it. But the Bees don't take on unjust missions and no man is forced to fight if he doesn't believe what he's doing is right and just. That is good enough for me."




Tsadok hopefully looks up to his comrade, "I'm not sure I understand exactly what you are trying to tell me.  Are you saying you'd not write me off if I sit out the ambush missions?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 9, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Tsadok hopefully looks up to his comrade, "I'm not sure I understand exactly what you are trying to tell me.  Are you saying you'd not write me off if I sit out the ambush missions?"




"That is correct. You've shown your mettle often enough and I do not doubt your resolve when it is needed. I believe that you wish to abstain from an ambush based on your convictions and not from cowardice. I for one will not reject your companionship over this."


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Nor will I, Tsadok, as long as I gets to punish me some gnolls."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03
S16 +3
D13 +1
C16 +3
I16 +3
W18 +4
C15 +2

BAB: 04  CMB: +7  CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not quite all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; 
Appraise +4; 
Bluff +5; 
Climb +2 (with ACP); 
Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; 
Knowledge (nature) +9; 
Handle Animal +10; 
Heal +10;  
Perception +15 (+2 undead or desert)
Perform +3 
Profession (Guide) +10; 
Ride +3; 
Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; 
Stealth +2; 
Survival +10; 
Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2012)

Nor will I. As has been said, You are no coward.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok feels the warm feeling of friendship wash over him.  "I can't tell you how pleased I am with your generosity.  I would like to help in another way then.  Maybe while you guys are out, I can scout around and gather a better picture of what we might be up against.  As I remember, there was another building of interest."

[sblock=OOC- GM] Mike,  I browsed the OP site for the map you gave us at one point with the goats go here wording.  I can't find it under maps or the wiki tab.  What am I missing?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2012)

[sblock=MikeL]It's under the Current Tasks link in the Wiki tab. At the time I was making it I didn't have a good feel for the Map tab - still don't really - and you're limited in how many maps you can put on that tab.

Also, the goats go to the building where you took out the Peryton earlier. There's another building along the road in the south center area labeled "Meat Goes Here" that you haven't checked out yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2012)

"Sounds great"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2012)

At this point in the discussion, Almah re-enters the room with one of the wall sentries in tow. "Come quickly . . . Jonas has just reported that there's significant movement both within the town and on the Pesh fields."

(Assuming you follow)

You make your way to the walls of the monastery, where Almah directs the two sentries to share their spy glasses. Looking toward the city, you quickly see the two events unfolding that have grabbed the sentries' attention.









*OOC:*


Sorry, out of time this AM. I'll tell you what you see either tonight or tomorrow AM . . . stay tuned!


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Looking through the borrowed spyglass, Houwlou says, "Those _bastards_!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03
S16 +3
D13 +1
C16 +3
I16 +3
W18 +4
C15 +2

BAB: 04  CMB: +7  CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not quite all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; 
Appraise +4; 
Bluff +5; 
Climb +2 (with ACP); 
Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; 
Knowledge (nature) +9; 
Handle Animal +10; 
Heal +10;  
Perception +15 (+2 undead or desert)
Perform +3 
Profession (Guide) +10; 
Ride +3; 
Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; 
Stealth +2; 
Survival +10; 
Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2012)

Keeland makes his way to the top of the wall quickly curious to see what is going on. He looks out trying to see with the naked eye as he awaits a turn at the spyglass.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2012)

You reach your place atop the monastery walls, and Houwlou's words are quickly proven as two scenes unfold before you. In the town itself, a group of six gnolls has taken a human prisoner to the open square west of the battle market. By the time you begin your 'viewing,' they've staked the poor man to the ground and begun pulling out his intestines and inner organs with red-hot iron tongs. His screams are loud enough that you can hear their faint echoes all the way across the pesh fields.

A second group of gnolls must have left the town some time before; they're leading another captive into the pesh fields close by the monastery. As you watch, the gnolls lead their bound prisoner to a large cleared area in the middle of the pesh cactus fields, where they force him to his knees and lash the rope securing his wrists to a stake in the ground. Thereafter, the gnolls begin beating the ground with over sized staves, setting up a rhythmic drumming. After about 30 seconds of this pounding, they tuck their staves under their arms and begin walking quickly back toward Kelmarane. Their prisoner remains bound to the stake, plainly too beaten and worn to even attempt to do anything about his situation.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2012)

When Harnrey's turn comes he says quietly to tsadock, "This may change your mind about them. Look to the square and then the pesh field." Handing the spy lkass to tsadock, he returns to ground and starts gathering equipment.


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

"Quickly, Comrades, let us rush to his aid, who is thus bound and staked below, lest some more dire mischief befall him!"  Unless someone speaks up to stop him, Houwlou will straightaway hie him to the man's rescue.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03
S16 +3
D13 +1
C16 +3
I16 +3
W18 +4
C15 +2

BAB: 04  CMB: +7  CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not quite all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; 
Appraise +4; 
Bluff +5; 
Climb +2 (with ACP); 
Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; 
Knowledge (nature) +9; 
Handle Animal +10; 
Heal +10;  
Perception +15 (+2 undead or desert)
Perform +3 
Profession (Guide) +10; 
Ride +3; 
Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; 
Stealth +2; 
Survival +10; 
Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 26, 2012)

*Tsadok*

When Harnrey turns to speak to Tsadok, he sees Tsadok's heart is already broken as tears roll down the young man's face.  "Who treats fellow men like that?"

As Houwlou lets out to aid the man, Tsadok doesn't think twice about following and runs at his full out speed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 1, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]OK, I've got Harnrey, Tsadok and Leif haring off to the Pesh field to help the fella that's staked to the ground. Harnrey's detour for equipment will put him two rounds behind those who simply head out.

Scotley, what's Keeland up to?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]OK, I've got Harnrey, Tsadok and Leif haring off to the Pesh field to help the fella that's staked to the ground. Harnrey's detour for equipment will put him two rounds behind those who simply head out.
> 
> Scotley, what's Keeland up to?[/sblock]



[sblock=Mowgs]Uhhh, that's Houwlou, not Leif, Boss.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 1, 2012)

Leif said:


> Uhhh, that's Houwlou, not Leif, Boss.




[sblock=OOC]Oops! I should never get those two confused - Houwlou's not _nearly_ as grouchy as you are! [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2012)

mowgli said:


> [sblock=ooc]oops! I should never get those two confused - houwlou's not _nearly_ as grouchy as you are! [/sblock]




roflmaogarb

eyes tearing with myrth* snot running from nose* side acheing ...


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]Oops! I should never get those two confused - Houwlou's not _nearly_ as grouchy as you are! [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Indubitably! [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2012)

Keeland follows to the rescue as well, but he keeps his eyes peeled for an ambush. Something is not right here and he keeps his bow in hand ready for trouble staying 20' or so behind the others.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2012)

once Harn gets going he keeps a summons handy-his own form of an ambush.

ready an action-
condition -first sign of trouble he will summon monster II then bulls str on the summoned monster [elemental( small), earth if land;air if attack comes from the sky]
Augmented summons

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: [color=green]33[/color]/36     AC: 14   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +02    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08

  BAB: 02       CMB:+03     CMD: 15

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Battle Axe               +3        1d8+1          20/x3     
Dagger (Thrown)          +3 (+4)   1d4+1       19-20/x2     Rng: 10'
Crossbow (Launch Bolt)   +4        1d8         19-20/x2     Rng: 80'

Conjuration Powers:
    * Acid Bolt (1d6+2) 7x/Day  [s]00000 00

spells per day:
cantrips: 4
level 1: 3+1 (INT)
level 2: 2+1 (INT)

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level
    * Launch Bolt                         * [s]Low-Light Vision
    * Caltrops                            * [s]Low-Light Vision
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Magic Missile
    * Mage Hand                           * [s]Magic Missile

    Second Level
    [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)
    *bull's strength
   [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Update coming soon (hopefully tonight).[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2012)

You fairly fly through the old monastery, Harnry stopping quickly to grab up his kit, and out. Moving quickly, you descend the hill and roll out onto the Pesh fields. Though the adrenaline is flowing and you're stretching your senses to the limit you sense nothing amiss as you close on the bound man's location.

You skid to a stop beside him. He's in pretty bad shape; plainly he's been in the loving care of the Gnolls for some time now. He lies unconscious in his bonds, the rags of his clothing gaping in places to reveal terrible bruising and numerous cuts. As you bend to examine him, Houwlou notes that the earth is trembling slightly . . .


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Howlou quickly looks around for a tree or some other cover within about 30-50 yards of his position.  "I feel the ground trembling!  Either very many creatures approach rapidly, or else something _BIG_ does!"  I'd care for that poor devil later if I was you, Tsadok, we have more pressing business headed our way.  If he sees any cover, Houwlou moves to it as quickly as he can.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03
S16 +3
D13 +1
C16 +3
I16 +3
W18 +4
C15 +2

BAB: 04  CMB: +7  CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not quite all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; 
Appraise +4; 
Bluff +5; 
Climb +2 (with ACP); 
Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; 
Knowledge (nature) +9; 
Handle Animal +10; 
Heal +10;  
Perception +15 (+2 undead or desert)
Perform +3 
Profession (Guide) +10; 
Ride +3; 
Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; 
Stealth +2; 
Survival +10; 
Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2012)

Harnrey starts casting summon  earth elemental


----------



## mleibrock (May 10, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok looks to Houwlou, "Loan me your steel to cut his bonds.  I'm going to move him somewhere safer.  Whatever is coming, this poor man has no chance against it like this."


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4*

Howlou will pass to Tsadok one of his spare, back-up, _non-magical_ daggers.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger4
   Level: Ranger 4
   HP: 44/44     AC: 17  AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05
  Per: 15 (+2 Undead or Desert) HERO Points: 03
S16 +3
D13 +1
C16 +3
I16 +3
W18 +4
C15 +2

BAB: 04  CMB: +7  CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +9        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +8 (+6)   1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +7        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1           +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Longsword (MW)          +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword           +4        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'

Selected Skills (not quite all are shown)
Acrobatics -5; 
Appraise +4; 
Bluff +5; 
Climb +2 (with ACP); 
Diplomacy +3; 
Intimidate +3; 
Knowledge (nature) +9; 
Handle Animal +10; 
Heal +10;  
Perception +15 (+2 undead or desert)
Perform +3 
Profession (Guide) +10; 
Ride +3; 
Sense Motive +7; 
Spellcraft +10; 
Stealth +2; 
Survival +10; 
Swim -9

Spells Prepared:
Summon Nature's Ally I
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2012)

*booga wugga wugga booga wugga*

Harnrey continues to chant a series of words in the earthen tongue, picking up dirt and tracing out a complex geometric design, each leg glowing a tan / taupe color.

casting summ monster II-full round casting time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2012)

There is nothing here in the way of trees - high desert chapparal in the middle of a field of pesh cacti. Houwlou can still remove himself as far as he wants (up to his maximum running movement away from the captive) after giving Tsadok the dagger.

The rumbling grows closer as Tsadok kneels quickly to cut the captive's bonds. He stirs weakly as the young brute jostles him about. You have the man free, but he's semi-conscious at best.

        *GM:*  OK, how's about some initiative rolls, along with your intended actions for the first round. Harnry will finish his spell on his initiative (whenever that comes up), so will be able to act in the first round. Houwlou may state his position (direction and distance from Tsadok and the prisoner) at the time of his initiative, and I'll need to know if Keeland is sticking with his original plan to stay 20' south of the captive.

At this point I'm thinking I'll try this encounter w/out a map, but I may change my mind pretty quickly once we get rolling.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2012)

Harnrey's voice suddenly gets low like whispers of sand across the dunes.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas,  Olcán Ranger4*

[action alteration]
Houwlou will be about 35 feet away from Tsadok to Tsadok's left, he draws both +1 longsword and +1 dagger,  and prepares to do some butt-stomping battle!

[sblock=Houwlou's (partial) sheet]
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

                  Touch AC: 11              Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'


Languages: Common, Olcán
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 11, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey's voice suddenly gets low like whispers of sand across the dunes.




nice roll


----------



## mleibrock (May 11, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok hoists the beaten man onto his shoulder and begins to run as fast as he can for the spot they just came from.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2012)

*re: bad roll*



mleibrock said:


> Tsadok hoists the beaten man onto his shoulder and begins to run as fast as he can for the spot they just came from.




darn pugwhumpies!!


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2012)

OOC:  OH, NO!!! NOT MORE OF THOSE THINGS!!  Mowgli, just shoot me now, pleeeease?

OOC:  Init. below in Post # 1001 = 5

[sblock=Houwlou's (partial) sheet]
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

                  Touch AC: 11              Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'


Languages: Common, Olcán
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2012)

Keeland calls upon his musical magic uttering the song-like notes that allow him to move with unexpected grace. He steps back from the prisoner a bit and readies his bow for whatever might come. 

OOC: Cat's Grace +4 dex for 4 min. Initiative roll does not include this bonus.


----------



## mleibrock (May 18, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Keeland calls upon his musical magic uttering the song-like notes that allow him to move with unexpected grace. He steps back from the prisoner a bit and readies his bow for whatever might come.
> 
> OOC: Cat's Grace +4 dex for 4 min. Initiative roll does not include this bonus.




[sblock=OOC] Well boys, looks like we are gonna get wallop'd first.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2012)

[sblock=Leif]







Leif said:


> OOC:  OH, NO!!! NOT MORE OF THOSE THINGS!!  Mowgli, just shoot me now, pleeeease?




Nope - it's not worth the griping I'd have to endure   Think instead about the Tattoine scene from Return of the Jedi . . .

Been a busy month, with this week set up as the busiest (Caroline's school awards day today and a rehearsal dinner somewhere south of Memphis tonight, then the drive back over there and the wedding (Darling's nephew) tomorrow. After that it's all gravy, though we'll be gone to the lake next weekend for Memorial Day.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Leif]
> 
> Nope - it's not worth the griping I'd have to endure   Think instead about the Tattoine scene from Return of the Jedi . . .
> 
> Been a busy month, with this week set up as the busiest (Caroline's school awards day today and a rehearsal dinner somewhere south of Memphis tonight, then the drive back over there and the wedding (Darling's nephew) tomorrow. After that it's all gravy, though we'll be gone to the lake next weekend for Memorial Day.[/sblock]



[sblock=Mowgs]
I just remember a scene there with Uncle Owen's and his family's smoldering corpses standing outside.  Maybe that's the one?

And I'd _almost_ agree not to gripe at all if you'd just shoot Houwlou and spare him a repeat of the pugwampi ordeal!  Almost.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 29, 2012)

The sand and rock boils a few yards to the northeast as Tsadock grabs the unfortunate victim of the Gnolls vicious games and begins a jog back to the south. Harnrey completes his spell as a group of tentacles bursts from the high desert ground and writhes around in the air. Keeland and Houwlou seek some separation from the other two in an attempt to gain some tactical advantage from whatever's coming.

        *GM:*  Harnrey's up! (Place your Earth Elemental and state your action )     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Harnrey            14/12/12    00      None
Dust Digger        16/09/16    00      FF
Keeland            16/13/13    00      FF
Tsadock            14/12/12    00      FF
Houwlou            15/11/14    00      FF
```

List is in initiative order. I went ahead and healed everyone to full HP - hope y'all don't mind 

It's been awhile, so in case you've forgotten what your map tokens look like that's Harnrey farthest south (late to the party), Tsadok ending his 20' run with the victim on his shoulders, Keeland farthest west and Houwlou just northeast of Keeland.







[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 29, 2012)

range 30 feet - appears at L,8; moves 20 feet (earth glide) to M, 12
Earth Elemental

round 1 of 6 +4 to str and con (augmented summoning)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: [color=green]33[/color]/36     AC: 14   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +02    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08

  BAB: 02       CMB:+03     CMD: 15

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Battle Axe               +3        1d8+1          20/x3     
Dagger (Thrown)          +3 (+4)   1d4+1       19-20/x2     Rng: 10'
Crossbow (Launch Bolt)   +4        1d8         19-20/x2     Rng: 80'

Conjuration Powers:
    * Acid Bolt (1d6+2) 7x/Day  [s]00000 00
spells per day:
cantrips: 4
level 1: 3+1 (INT)
level 2: 2+1 (INT)

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level
    * Launch Bolt                         * [s]Low-Light Vision
    * Caltrops                            * [s]Low-Light Vision
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Magic Missile
    * Mage Hand                           * [s]Magic Missile

    Second Level
    [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)
    *bull's strength
   [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 29, 2012)

range 30 feet - appears at L,8; moves 20 feet (earth glide) to M, 12
Earth Elemental

round 1 of 6 +4 to str and con (augmented summoning)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: [color=green]33[/color]/36     AC: 14   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +02    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08

  BAB: 02       CMB:+03     CMD: 15

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Battle Axe               +3        1d8+1          20/x3     
Dagger (Thrown)          +3 (+4)   1d4+1       19-20/x2     Rng: 10'
Crossbow (Launch Bolt)   +4        1d8         19-20/x2     Rng: 80'

Conjuration Powers:
    * Acid Bolt (1d6+2) 7x/Day  [s]00000 00
spells per day:
cantrips: 4
level 1: 3+1 (INT)
level 2: 2+1 (INT)

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level
    * Launch Bolt                         * [s]Low-Light Vision
    * Caltrops                            * [s]Low-Light Vision
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Magic Missile
    * Mage Hand                           * [s]Magic Missile

    Second Level
    [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)
    *bull's strength
   [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2012)

*GM:*  The action for casting Harnrey's spell was actually "spent" last round; he gets an action on his initiative in addition to the elemental appearing . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> *GM:*  The action for casting Harnrey's spell was actually "spent" last round; he gets an action on his initiative in addition to the elemental appearing . . .












*OOC:*


ah, of course!







As part of a move action, draw a bolt
std. action cast launch bolt at Q14 for 75 feet

Harnrey draws a lite crossbow bolt, says in soft airy words, "tõusu ja lennata tõsi" and blows the bolt away. It springs forth as if launched by an actual crossbow!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2012)

The hard packed sand and rock groans with the addition of Harnrey's earth elemental as it appears and begins moving toward the tentacled mass. The Dust Digger swats the mage's arcanely propelled bolt from the sky and continues its inexorable march toward the group.

        *GM:*  Keeland, Tsadok, Houwlou, and then Harnrey again!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Harnrey            14/12/12    00      None
Dust Digger        16/09/16    00      None
Keeland            16/13/13    00      FF
Tsadock            14/12/12    00      FF
Houwlou            15/11/14    00      FF
```






[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2012)

*Howlou Groulenas Olcán Ranger4*

Howlou moves 30 feet east to 15,L.  And attacks if he is within reach of a foe when he gets there.

[sblock=Houwlou's (partial) sheet]
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

                  Touch AC: 11              Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'


Languages: Common, Olcán
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2012)

Harnrey shrugs at the failed attack. 

"eutsi zion lekua!*" he commands the elemental
he then moves forward and starts casting a spell

*basque for 'hold him in place' [grapple]
spell cast: magic missile
move 30 feet to K,8

[sblock=Small Earth Elemental CR 1]

N Small outsider (earth, elemental, extraplanar)
Init –1; Senses darkvision 60 ft., tremorsense 60 ft.; Perception +4
_Defense_
AC 17, touch 10, flat-footed 17 (–1 Dex, +7 natural, +1 size)
hp 13 (2d10+2)
Fort +4, Ref –1, Will +3
Immune elemental traits
_Offense_
Speed 20 ft., burrow 20 ft., earth glide
Melee slam +6 (1d6+4)
Special Attacks earth mastery
_Statistics_
Str 16, Dex 8, Con 13, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +2; CMB +4; CMD 13
Feats Improved Bull RushB, Power Attack
Skills Appraise +1, Climb +7, Knowledge (dungeoneering)
+1, Knowledge (planes) +1, Perception +4, Stealth +7
[/sblock]

[sblock=stat block]

```
HP: [color=green]33[/color]/36     AC: 14   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +02    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08

  BAB: 02       CMB:+03     CMD: 15

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Battle Axe               +3        1d8+1          20/x3     
Dagger (Thrown)          +3 (+4)   1d4+1       19-20/x2     Rng: 10'
Crossbow (Launch Bolt)   +4        1d8         19-20/x2     Rng: 80'

Conjuration Powers:
    * Acid Bolt (1d6+2) 7x/Day  [s]00000 00
spells per day:
cantrips: 4
level 1: 3+1 (INT)
level 2: 2+1 (INT)

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level
    * Launch Bolt                         * [s]Low-Light Vision
    * Caltrops                            * [s]Low-Light Vision
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Magic Missile
    * Mage Hand                           * [s]Magic Missile[/s]

    Second Level
    [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)[/s]
    *bull's strength
   [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 8, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will continue to run with the injured man on his shoulder.  He wants to find a spot where he feels the man might be a little more protected from what is about to unfold.  When he finds such a spot, he will lower the man to the ground and rejoin his friends for the fight.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 34/34     AC: 13   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2012)

Keeland steps back 5' and offers covering fire from Tempest so Tsadok can continue his retreat.

OOC: Okay, forgot to add +2 for Cat's Grace. If within 30' add another +1 to hit and damage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2012)

Keeland steps back and sends two arrows whistling through the desert air; one finds it's mark in a tentacle, the other whirs off into the distance.

Tsadok continues his rescue run, finally deciding that he's got enough distance to keep the Gnolls' victim out of the fight he deposits the groaning man gently on the hard packed dirt and turns to help his comrades.

Houwlou advances menacingly on the creature, brandishing sword and dagger, but stops just short of the writhing tentacles' reach.

Harnrey commands his summoned ally to attack and the little rock-man jumps bravely into the fight. A tentacle lashes out as it closes, but doesn't manage to get a hit on the agile elemental. He grabs hold of a couple of "arms," and the dust and dirt start to fly! A moment later, the dust clears and the elemental is nowhere to be seen!

        *GM:*  Party is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Harnrey            14/12/12    00      J02, None
Dust Digger        16/09/16    12           None
Keeland            16/13/13    00      C11, None
Tsadock            14/12/12    00      K01, None
Houwlou            15/11/14    00      L15, None
```






Tentacles vs. Elemental for Damage, Bite vs Elemental for Damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou rushes the creature and attacks with sword and dagger!  He feints with his dagger, drawing the creatures attention so that he can thrust his longsword home into its body.

[sblock=Houwlou's (partial) sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

                  Touch AC: 11              Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'


Languages: Common, Olcán
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2012)

Harnrey moves closer and moves his wand on a complex manner. It turns a sickly green and an arrow of force and sickly green colored viscus acid shoots forth.

move 30 feet to J,8 (35 feet to dust digger)
standard action cast acid arrow through bonded wand.
attack is ranged touch attack
duration is 2 rounds


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2012)

Keeland keeps moving taking a step toward the bulk of the group (D10). He pulls another brace of arrows and quickly lets them fly from Tempest. Both find the mark. 



OOC: I'm guessing I failed the crit checks, but if the 15 is good enough please triple the damage for me. I miss clicked one of the damage die and so had to make a correction.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2012)

OOC: Just need an action for Tsadok and I'll advance the round.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 18, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok gently deposits the beaten man and says, "I think you will be safe here for the time being while whatever is about to unfold does so.".

Tsadok then turns from the man and sprints back toward the others.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 19, 2012)

*Combat Ends!*

Keeland steps forward and pincushions the Dust Digger, causing the poor creature to emit a shriek of pain. Tsadok lowers his charge gently to the ground and begins a sprint toward the combat as Houwlou rushes in with sword and dagger. The Dust Digger slaps out a tentacle as the Wolfkin rushes him, but this too elicits a shriek and the tentacle snaps back as though stung. OOC: Critical Failure caused a pinched nerve, reducing reach from 10' to 5' for 3 rounds . . . not that it matters, 'cause Houwlou's sword flicks out and an arm falls off the thing, and Harnrey's spell finishes the fight with a sizzle of smoking flesh.

The south wind carries the sound of cheering from the Monastery walls as the caravan guards watch your brave rescue and subsequent victory!


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou pokes at the odd crature with his sword, trying to flip it over.  "Anything underneath there?"

[sblock=Houwlou's (partial) sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

                  Touch AC: 11              Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'


Languages: Common, Olcán
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 19, 2012)

It's gonna take a little more than a casual poke & flick with a sword to turn this thing over . . . it's big and at least partly buried in the desert earth.


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Hmmm, gonna have to get serious here...."  Houwlou sheathes his sword and dagger so that he can "wolf handle" the big dead critter and at least roll it over or pull it partway out of its 'nest.'

[sblock=Houwlou's (partial) sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

                  Touch AC: 11              Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'


Languages: Common, Olcán
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2012)

" Wait, let me help you" Harnrey says words of incomprehensable complexity and he touches the wolfkin.

cast bulls str: +4 to str. on howlou


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 19, 2012)

The dust digger proves to be quite a large creature, with a central body well equipped for tunneling through the earth - loose sand at least - and five tentacles radiating outward. It has a large, toothy mouth at the juncture of the arms that appears capable of swallowing a human size object whole.

Houwlou finds no piles of treasure underneath the thing, and no sign of Harnrey's earth elemental .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2012)

"Maybe we need to look inside." Harnrey then takes his ax and starts to split it open.


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou feels pretty amazing with the help of Harnrey's spell, "Wow, I could get used to this!  Thanks!  Grrr!  But, goodness, Harnrey, what an amazing smell you've discovered!  And I thought it smelled bad ... on the outside!"

[OOC: this is my homage to Harrison Ford as Han Solo, combining lines of his from both "Star Wars" and "The Empire Strikes Back"]

[sblock=Houwlou's (partial) sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str:  16 +3             Level: 04        XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1             BAB: +4        HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7        CMD: 18
Int:  16 +3             Speed: 30'      Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1          Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2             ACP: -2          Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
               17      10     +4      +2     +1   +0    +0    +0   

   Touch AC: 11    Flatfooted AC: 16


          Total   Base  Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:    +06      4     +2          
Ref:     +05      4     +1          
Will:    +05      1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack        Damage      Critical           Special
Longsword +1        |    +10      |  1d8+5     |  19-20/x2    |  +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)        |   +9 (+7) |  1d4+5     | 19-20/x2     |  +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1        |    +8        | 1d8+5      | 19-20/x2    |    (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)   |    +7 (+5) | 1d4+3      |19-20/x2     | 
Longsword +1        |    +6        | 1d8+5      | 19-20/x2    | 
  & Longsword (MW)|   +6        | 1d8+2      | 19-20/x2     | 
Javelin   (M)           |   +5 (+3) |  1d6+3     | 20/x2         |   Range 30'


Languages: Common, Olcán
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Harrison Ford is amongst my favorite actors


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2012)

The smell as you cut the thing open is more dry and dusty than rotting meat. It's not pleasant, but nor is it anything that would make our resident dog . . . er, wolf . . . kin want to get down and roll around in it .

Sadly, there is nothing of use to you inside. A few bits of what looks to have been leather & chain armor of some sort and a very acid eroded small blade. It's been awhile since this things had a decent meal.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2012)

"Iwonder what happened to the Elemental?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2012)

"These Gnolls seem very fond of taking foul smelling creatures as pets." Keeland keeps his sensitive elven nose well clear of the dead thing. He goes toward Tsadok. "Is that fellow you rescued in any condition to talk?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 20, 2012)

*Tsadok*

"I'm not sure but since it seems the immediate danger is gone.  We should go see."  Tsadok will turn and head back with Keeland to where he laid the beaten man

Leif - Uh , yea, that's not gonna happen Mr Bitch!


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"I caution all of you that it is unwise to remain for longer than absolutely necessary on this exposed plain.  We should withdraw to more sheltered environs at once before we pose our questions to the man."

[sblock=Houwlou's (partial) sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

                  Touch AC: 11              Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'


Languages: Common, Olcán
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2012)

"And he could be a plant to see who the aggressors are so the gnolls can strike a counter offensive."


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 21, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Iwonder what happened to the Elemental?"




"That is an excellent question.  Very strange."


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou will find a more sheltered spot with trees, large rocks, or other  similar features that can provide a measure of concealment, and he leads the party there.

[sblock=Houwlou's (partial) sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

                  Touch AC: 11              Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'


Languages: Common, Olcán
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2012)

There's a small copse of what passes for trees up here - stunted, twisted things no more than 3 or 4 feet tall - a few hundred yards back towards the monastery.


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Not wanting to engage in a hike of that great a distance, Houwlou will look for a spot nearer to hand that has excellent visibility in all directions where any approaching threat may be seen and reacted to at the greatest possible distance.

OOC:  Nevermind, I guess.  Just read back and noticed that we are still in sight of the monastery walls!

[sblock=Houwlou's (partial) sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

                  Touch AC: 11              Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'


Languages: Common, Olcán
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2012)

"Agreed, we should treat this man as potentially hostile until we know more."


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Shall I smite him down with the edge of my sword?" 

[sblock=Houwlou's (partial) sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

                  Touch AC: 11              Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'


Languages: Common, Olcán
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, you guys are basically in the middle of a huge open field dotted with clusters of Pesh cacti. You can see (and be seen by) both the Monastery and Katapesh - though unless one has truly spectacular vision it would be damned difficult to make out individual features from this distance.

See the "Current Tasks" link below for maps. Your current location on the bottom map is in the middle of the "Pesh Fields."[/sblock]
_______________
Wiki Main Page
Current Tasks


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 25, 2012)

Scotley said:


> "Agreed, we should treat this man as potentially hostile until we know more."




"Potentially is the key word here.  He's not guilty until proven so boys.  I agree we should be cautious in what we say around him but this man needs our help and from the looks of it, in a bad way."


[sblock=OOC]Mike, Do we have any cover in the current location of where I laid the beaten man?   [/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 34/34     AC: 13   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2012)

OOC: We can assume you put him down with a cluster of Pesh cacti between him and Kelmarane. They'll be able to see you if you're standing up, but you could kneel behind the cluster and not be seen from the town.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2012)

Harnrey leans down and asks the man, " what brings you to the battle market?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2012)

The man comes around slowly, beginning to take in his surroundings and registering the question. "Ooohhhmmmnnnn. I . . . I am Oxvard, a priest of Abadar. I came to Katapesh from Cheliax with a group of like minded individuals seeking to make a name for ourselves and to find riches on which to live. We called ourselves the Lions of Senara."


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Where now, I wonder, have your other lions got off to?  Methinks you should have called yourselves 'the Wolves,' and then they might have been loyal enough not to leave you behind.  Or have they all met a fate worse than yours?  And what of Cheliax these days?  Is it still a devil-infested snake pit?"  Houwlou figures he'd better stop while he maybe still can before he comes to blows with the poor rotter.

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Slight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2012)

The man looks aghast at his "rescuers," perhaps beginning to get the idea that he's been yanked out of the frying pan and into the fire. At the wolf-kin's rough words, he blanches visibly and then a flash of rage crosses his face. Spittle flies as he lifts head and shoulders from the ground and gives voice to his outrage.

"Loyal? You flea-bitten cur! These were . . . are . . . my friends, and the finest men I've known! Several were killed by the piss-ant gnolls that have taken over Kelmarane - two saving my life at the cost of their own." His rage-fueled vigor apparently spent, the man falls back coughing to the dust of the Pesh field and stares up at the sky.


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou smiles broadly, a disconcerting expression for an Olcán, to say the least, "Good to see that you still have plenty of piss, vinegar, and fight left in you.  We share your hatred for the damnable gnolls, that's for sure.  An enemy of gnolls is a friend of mine.  How may we assist you?" says Houwlou as he kneels and offers his waterskin to the man.

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Slight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2012)

Harnrey gives Houwlou an odd look that changes to concern until the offer of the water to the man, in which his look returns to odd.

"Forgive the flea bitten cur, sir. His manners are only a step above a gnoll, but at least he does _have_ manners. May I see your wouns, sir?"

determine severity of the wounds
determine what he knows of the 'Lions of Senara'


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 28, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Knowing he is not much use in this situation, Tsadok will just watch the interaction and search his mind for any memory of Oxvard, a priest of Abadar. or the Lions of Senara.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2012)

Neither Harnrey nor Tsadok have ever heard of Oxvard or the Lions of Senara. Harnrey's examination reveals that the man has been severely beaten; though he has not suffered any permanent or disfiguring injury he is in bad shape.

He accepts the water offered by Houwlou, but his glare loses none of its ire.


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*



Mowgli said:


> Neither Harnrey nor Tsadok have ever heard of Oxvard or the Lions of Senara. Harnrey's examination reveals that the man has been severely beaten; though he has not suffered any permanent or disfiguring injury he is in bad shape.
> 
> He accepts the water offered by Houwlou, but his glare loses none of its ire.



Houwlou just smiles and nods pleasantly, not giving a single, solitary Damn what the man thinks, and knowing that if the fool makes a threatening move he can and will cut him down in an instant.

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Slight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] So, is this a stand off?  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I guess that depends on what the rest of you decide to do. He's just been tortured and beaten near to death (then staked out and left to be eaten by and giant burrowing starfish) by Gnolls. He was rescued - then treated quite poorly - by a person who looks an awful lot like the Gnolls with whom he's recently become so well acquainted. He's not sure how to act, but he's pretty sure that you (good guys?) don't like him.[/sblock]

"I could use rest, food and healing. And if there are ny of my friends left in Kelmarane it would be nice to be able to get them out."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 18, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]I guess that depends on what the rest of you decide to do. He's just been tortured and beaten near to death (then staked out and left to be eaten by and giant burrowing starfish) by Gnolls. He was rescued - then treated quite poorly - by a person who looks an awful lot like the Gnolls with whom he's recently become so well acquainted. He's not sure how to act, but he's pretty sure that you (good guys?) don't like him.[/sblock]
> 
> "I could use rest, food and healing. And if there are ny of my friends left in Kelmarane it would be nice to be able to get them out."




"I can't help you with the healing part, but I can offer you some food and some of my friends might be talked into offering you healing if you might help us.  However, all of this is a little premature, I don't think this is the right place for any of this talk.  We should be off."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2012)

"I have no healing what so ever"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> "I could use rest, food and healing. And if there are ny of my friends left in Kelmarane it would be nice to be able to get them out."




Keeland looks on pensively as the others talk and then makes an offer. 
"Perhaps I can assist a bit?" Keeland steps forward and hums a quiet tune over the man. In spite of the simplicity of his music healing takes place. "If there are good men held captive by the Gnolls we will work to free them."  

OOC: I am rolling a d20 for knowledge check on the 'Lions of Senara'. I'll let the GM decide which skill mod is appropriate--Religion? History? Nobility? Local?.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2012)

Oxvard sighs in relief as Keeland's healing song washes through him. He smiles gratefully at the bard and nods as he makes his intentions to rescue Oxvard's friends - if they are still alive - known.

"Thank you, friend. Though most of us were captured, and have one by one been either tortured to death or been slain in Kardswann's foul arena, I'm certain that my friend Felliped still lives and is at large in the village. He is loyal to a fault," (Oxvard shoots a venemous glance at Houwlou as he says this) "and would not leave Kelmarane if he thought any of his friends yet lived."

        *GM:*  Keeland also knows nothing of the Lions, though this is not remarkable - as Oxvard said, they are just now trying to make a name for themselves, and are from Cheliax (on the other continent).


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

  [OOC: Houwlou does his best 'puppy dog' imitation] 

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Slight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 1, 2012)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> Oxvard sighs in relief as Keeland's healing song washes through him. He smiles gratefully at the bard and nods as he makes his intentions to rescue Oxvard's friends - if they are still alive - known.
> 
> "Thank you, friend. Though most of us were captured, and have one by one been either tortured to death or been slain in Kardswann's foul arena, I'm certain that my friend Felliped still lives and is at large in the village. He is loyal to a fault," (Oxvard shoots a venemous glance at Houwlou as he says this) "and would not leave Kelmarane if he thought any of his friends yet lived."
> 
> *GM:*  Keeland also knows nothing of the Lions, though this is not remarkable - as Oxvard said, they are just now trying to make a name for themselves, and are from Cheliax (on the other continent).




Looking to the others Tsadok says,  "I'd really like to finish this discussion somewhere a little more secluded.  Can we go?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 1, 2012)

"sounds like a good idea to me."


----------



## Leif (Aug 1, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

'Agreed!  Let us move to somewhere more secure at once!"

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Slight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2012)

Keeland offers Oxvard an arm to lean on as they make their way back toward the relative safety of the camp.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2012)

Having defeated the strange predator lurking in the pesh field and rescued the gnolls' victim, you make your way with him back to the monastery. Everyone in Almah's caravan was gathered on the walls to watch the fight, and you're given a hero's welcome as you return - caravaners are cheering from the walls and Almah greets you just within the gate.

In short order, Oxvard is whisked away to be tended and made comfortable. The four of you are served an excellent meal by Hadrod and Hadrah (the caravan's camel tenders and cooks).

It's now early afternoon, and once more you're gathered to discuss plans for the immediate future . . . or possibly just to jump in and put previous plans in action.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 9, 2012)

"We need to save his friends."


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"He seemed to be afraid that only one is still alive -- the one he calls Felliped.  We can check the village for him, though.  Might be a good idea to get a description of Felliped first, though."  Turning to Oxvard, Houwlou asks, "How will we recognize Felliped?"

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Slight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2012)

Harny nods sagely.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 10, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok looks to Almah, "It would slow down our mission for you a bit, would you be willing to allow us some time to try and do what's right here?  It might help us some in the long run if he has any inside information."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2012)

"He also is a good ally to have on our side."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2012)

Almah looks thoughtful for a few moments, then nods decisively. "Allies can be useful, and this man and his friends could become good customers of the BattleMarket in the future. As well, it is the right thing to do. I want the village cleared, completely in my control, but innocent lives should be spared where possible."
_______________


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2012)

"We shall do it." Observes Keeland with more confidence than he really feels, but he knows it must be done.


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*



Scotley said:


> "We shall do it." Observes Keeland with more confidence than he really feels, but he knows it must be done.




"Yes, Milady, the Valiant Keeland shall lead us on to victory, giving no thought whatsoever to the preservation of his own life and limbs, and we shall follow closely after to sweep-up whatever scraps of resistance elude his arcane might." 

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            06     4     +2          
Ref:             05     4     +1          
Will:            05     1     +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Slight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2012)

Oxvard's squared away, you're rested from your fight with the Dust Digger (not that you required much rest), and you've decided on 'guerrilla tactics' for taking the town. So let's DO something . . .


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Full hit points for all and full spells recovered for our casters? 







[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2012)

*GM:*  Sure - you're gonna need 'em!


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 26, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Once Oxvard is sufficiently rested and feeling a little better, Tsadok questions him to see if he has any additional knowledge that might help the group, especially in relation to the patrols.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2012)

"Well, you know . . . they're Gnolls. Meaning that while there are a _lot_ of 'em, they're not very enthusiastic about walking around a mostly empty town in the heat. Kardswann keeps 'em on a pretty short leash, but any time they think they can get away with it they'll settle in for a quick rest in the shade.

"On the other hand, once they're stirred up they're . . . quite effective. They do love to hurt things."


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"So we will do better to move around the city at meal times and late in the day, then?"

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2012)

Harnrey nods at the line of thought of the wolf-kin


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 29, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok considers the beaten man's words and thinks back to some of the spots he saw the Gnolls patrolling.

"I guess we are ready to start evening the numbers."

He smiles and looks to Houwlou as he speaks knowing his friend will be ecstatic to get started after holding in his rage during their time at the battle market.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*



mleibrock said:


> Tsadok considers the beaten man's words and thinks back to some of the spots he saw the Gnolls patrolling.
> 
> "I guess we are ready to start evening the numbers."
> 
> He smiles and looks to Houwlou as he speaks knowing his friend will be ecstatic to get started after holding in his rage during their time at the battle market.



"Well, it's _about time_!"

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 2, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will think about where he saw a small patrol group of Gnolls outside the walls and will describe the scene to the others.

"Maybe if the rest of you lie in wait, Howlou and I can approach them from the road.  They already know us so we might be able to approach them closely and get in a blow or two before they can react, then the rest of you can join the fight."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2012)

Harnrey's preparation for the assault

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: [color=green]36[/color]/36     AC: 14   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +02    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08

  BAB: 02       CMB:+03     CMD: 15

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Battle Axe               +3        1d8+1          20/x3     
Dagger (Thrown)          +3 (+4)   1d4+1       19-20/x2     Rng: 10'
Crossbow (Launch Bolt)   +4        1d8         19-20/x2     Rng: 80'

Conjuration Powers:
    * Acid Bolt (1d6+2) 7x/Day  [s]00000 00
spells per day:
cantrips: 4
level 1: 3+1 (INT)
level 2: 2+1 (INT)

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level
    * Launch Bolt                         * [s]Low-Light Vision pg 134 sc
    * Caltrops                            * [s]Magic Missile
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Magic Missile
    * Mage Hand                           * [s]orb of acid, lsr

    Second Level
    [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)
    *bull's strength
   [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)
```
[sblock=verbal comp for spells]
from estonian usage:
bulls strength:
strength of many upon me!
tugevus paljud mu peale!

Launch bolt
rise and fly true
tõusu ja lennata tõsi

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2012)

Keeland carefully puts a fresh bowstring on Tempest and double checks that all his arrows are sound. He makes sure his waterskin is full and all his gear carefully stowed. Finally he hones and oils his blade and makes sure it eases smoothly from the scabbard. He hums various tunes as he works making sure his magic is ready to roll off the tongue. "I am ready", he announces when it seems that most of the others have finished their own preparation.


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou makes his usual preparations as well, and practices his gnollish curses in order to have them trip fluidly and easily from his Olcán tongue.

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2012)

bump - this was on page two


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


OK, so everyone's prepared . . . what do you do? Where do you go? Who do you kill/maim/capture? Lights . . . Camera . . . Action!


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*









*OOC:*


We kill all the bad guys and take all the treasure??


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2012)

Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> We kill all the bad guys and take all the treasure??











*OOC:*


from what position do you do this? and don't use 'at the very least . . . . .' because you wont let ME use that!







a real post still to come


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2012)

*mental refresher*

here are some of the preparations made ready.



mleibrock said:


> Tsadok will think about where he saw a small patrol group of Gnolls outside the walls and will describe the scene to the others.
> 
> "Maybe if the rest of you lie in wait, Howlou and I can approach them from the road.  They already know us so we might be able to approach them closely and get in a blow or two before they can react, then the rest of you can join the fight."






Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey's preparation for the assault
> 
> [sblock=Stat Block]
> 
> ...






Scotley said:


> Keeland carefully puts a fresh bowstring on Tempest and double checks that all his arrows are sound. He makes sure his waterskin is full and all his gear carefully stowed. Finally he hones and oils his blade and makes sure it eases smoothly from the scabbard. He hums various tunes as he works making sure his magic is ready to roll off the tongue. "I am ready", he announces when it seems that most of the others have finished their own preparation.


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*



Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> from what position do you do this? and don't use 'at the very least . . . . .' because you wont let ME use that!



OOC:  Some may call me a stick-in-the-mud, or worse, but I've always been partial to "Missionary."  I figure, if it works, don't mess with it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2012)

mind-gutter-not surprised.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2012)

Harnrey says to no one in particular, "What did the wolf say to the jackle?

howellllll's it going?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 26, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou shades his eyes in sympathetic shame for Harnrey and shakes his head slowly, whispering, "When will he learn?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2012)

"har har har ho ho har har hee hee!"


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

[OOC:  While Keeland makes his preparations, Houlwou also checks his blades.  Presumably, his magic longsword and magic dagger are both in pristine condition(?), but he double checks them anyway, and then pays particular attention to his masterwork longsword, which should only require light honing and oiling.

Then he will get from his gear a "howlie snack" and briefly chow down, chasing that with water and watered wine.  "Gotta keep up my strength, you know."

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2012)

Harnrey finally stops howling with laughter and gets to checking his materials and such.

The things he checks over are his battle ax, crossbow, waterskin and rations. He sees he is down to one sunrod so he buys one from the merchants.

as he is finishing up he looks to the others then the merchants. "I don't suppose you have a wand of magic missiles by any chance?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2012)

Almah steps up. "I have such a wand, but it is not fully charged. It has 23 uses remaining. I will sell it to you for 400 gold."


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Here, Harnrey, I'll give you 100 gp toward that price.  Will anyone else contribute?"

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 28, 2012)

*Falco*

Tsadok, opens his purse and frowns.  "I only have 24 gold, but you are welcome to it.

Tsadok also relays a spot along the road where he remembers walking with Houwlou when the guards were escorting them into the battle market.  This spot had several large boulders just off to the side of the road where the others might be hidden.  "This might be a good spot to try our first ambush."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2012)

"I have enough, but help is appreciated."


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"How much of my hundred can I get back from you?"

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2012)

"50?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Okay." 

OOC:  GP subtracted on OP page.

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2012)

"I'd be willing to pay 50 gp for extra firepower," notes Keeland.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 20, 2012)

Tsadok relays a spot along the road where he remembers walking with Houwlou when the guards were escorting them into the battle market.  This spot had several large boulders just off to the side of the road where the others might be hidden.  "This might be a good spot to try our first ambush.  Shall we venture there?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2012)

"Agreed. An ambush would be a good start. Let's make them afraid to venture out."


----------



## Leif (Oct 23, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Let's make them pi$$ in their boots if they so much as see us on the horizon."

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


money exchanged for wand of magic missiles:
Howlou: 50 gp
Keeland: 50 gp
Harnrey: 300 gp


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2012)

Post reported, and removed -- THANKS, MODS!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2012)

Leif said:


> Post reported




dang spammers


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 31, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> money exchanged for wand of magic missiles:
> ...




Tsadok will contibute 50 as well - oops, Tsadok has 0 gold.  Sorry.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 31, 2012)

Mike,

I think we are ready to go with our ambush plan.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 1, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Tsadok will contibute 50 as well - oops, Tsadok has 0 gold.  Sorry.












*OOC:*


I didn't want to make him penniless, so I did not add him to the list.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2012)

*GM:*  OK, so my understanding is that you'll move into the ruins at the bottom of the hill, SE of the town, and wait for a Gnoll patrol to ambush?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2012)

I believe that is correct. can we have a placement map?


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*



Mowgli said:


> *GM:*  OK, so my understanding is that you'll move into the ruins at the bottom of the hill, SE of the town, and wait for a Gnoll patrol to ambush?





Scott DeWar said:


> I believe that is correct. can we have a placement map?











*OOC:*


  Have we fully explored these 'ruins.'  We should probably give them a quick once-over to make sure that there are no new surprises.







[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2012)

OOC:  Previous post by Mi6ran5da3 reported.  (And now removed by Mods.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I believe that is correct. can we have a placement map?




Check the link in my previous post - it's to the map on OP. It's up to you where you place yourselves.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]   Yes, that is correct Mike.

Leif, good point, maybe the rest of the party can do this while we act like we are coming back (along the path) from the location we left to go to.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


We might as well help them for a ninute.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2012)

"Ok, you two did your recon and," Harnrey starts drawing in the dirt, "this is where we plan on having an ambush, " moving to the west a bit, "this is where meat gets brought to. Do we know what is in there? should we expect re-enforcements to come from here?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 5, 2012)

*GM:*  Though you did not do a thorough recon of your proposed staging area, you did walk through on your way to fight the peryton and were fairly well unmolested - it seems likely that there's little there to disturb you.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


the peryton, that is where 'meat was brought to', wasn't it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2012)

*GM:*  Nope - you haven't investigated that building yet. The Peryton was in the "Goats Go Here" building farther to the east.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


so there could very well be reinforcements come from there.


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Why don't you just drop a few _fireballs_ in their laps, Harnrey?" asks Houwlou.

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 6, 2012)

"That is an order of magic the is just beyond my understanding. Perhaps a bit more studying . . . . ." He shrugs and hid shoulders drop like a very heavy weight was placed on them. His countenance is such that it looks as he had not slept for a week.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


I tried to edit the above post, but I keep getting a 504 error: gateway timed out message. here is what I wanted to post: Leif's post stirs a question of how close are we to level 5?


----------



## Leif (Nov 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


  Yes, I second that inquiry


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 7, 2012)

OOC: I've actually leveled you guys a little faster than the adventure calls for - you'll be at this level for the remainder of Howl of the Carrion King. Sorry for the bad news . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 7, 2012)

*le sigh*


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 8, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> so there could very well be reinforcements come from there.




"Yes, it is possible but from our scouting it seems unlikely.  I think our best bet is to take a few out so that when we do have to have this fight with  Kardswann, he has less men to help him."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2012)

Harnrey nods. his face is set with determination.

"so, are we fighting to subdue or  . . . . .eliminate?"


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 8, 2012)

*Falco*



Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey nods. his face is set with determination.
> 
> "so, are we fighting to subdue or  . . . . .eliminate?"




"Killing is never a good thing but in this case especially, I think subduing to gain information would be especially beneficial."


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Allow me to point out that if we merely subdue them then Kardswann will still have just as many warriors for us to deal with later, and we will have to fight these same warriors again eventually.  I may 'accidentally' STAB a few of them to 'subdue'."

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 8, 2012)

*Tsadok*



Leif said:


> "Allow me to point out that if we merely subdue them then Kardswann will still have just as many warriors for us to deal with later, and we will have to fight these same warriors again eventually.  I may 'accidentally' STAB a few of them to 'subdue'."
> 
> [sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
> Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
> ...




"By subdue, I mean to not allow them to return."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2012)

"Where do we imprison them?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*



mleibrock said:


> "By subdue, I mean to not allow them to return."




"And just how do you propose to prevent them from doing so?  I hope you're not planning to accept the word of these thieves and miscreants that they'll be, _'Good boys and not misbehave ever again,'_ because that would be a grave mistake in my judgment.  I respect the great value that you place upon all life, Tsadok, and your intentions are very noble, but if you carefully and wisely consider these monstrous brutes, I believe you will come to the inescapable conclusion that they do not share your belief  in the value of life.  Therefore, showing them this restraint only allows them to continue their practices of theft, murder, and mayhem, which, in turn, only cheapens and damages the lives of everyone else.  'T'is better to cut away these miscreants with the edge of the sword, who are nothing more than tumors on the body of life.  If you carefully think about the situation, I believe that you will agree."

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2012)

"Let the Alhma figure out how to deal with them. Our purpose is to sow fear and gather information. We are nether executioners nor jailers. I say we pass any prisoners on to her as the local authority."


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou just shrugs and says, "That works."

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 9, 2012)

Elizabe2th37 said:


> ....




reported as spam


----------



## Leif (Nov 9, 2012)

OOC:  Good job, DeWar!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 9, 2012)

Scotley said:


> "Let the Alhma figure out how to deal with them. Our purpose is to sow fear and gather information. We are nether executioners nor jailers. I say we pass any prisoners on to her as the local authority."




"We should arrange with her the potential arrival of prisoners then."


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 13, 2012)

"So are we to risk being seen so we can go back and make an arrangement with Alhma  or try and take them alive and bring them back at that time?  I vote for the latter since we are already here."


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"We are not set up to deal with more than one or two prisoners at a time, so I think we should go and speak to the Lady first, and perhaps she will lend us some men-at-arms to help us with prisoners."

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 13, 2012)

"From what we've seen they patrol in groups of two.  I think we can handle two."



Leif said:


> "We are not set up to deal with more than one or two prisoners at a time, so I think we should go and speak to the Lady first, and perhaps she will lend us some men-at-arms to help us with prisoners."
> 
> [sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
> Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
> ...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2012)

"I am restless for action. Can we not get started?" asks Keeland.


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"I sure hope I don't 'accidentally' kill any of the currs."

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 22, 2012)

Scotley said:


> "I am restless for action. Can we not get started?" asks Keeland.




"I'm with you Keeland, we are already here so let's proceed with the ambush plan and let Almah figure out what she wants to do with the prisoners, if we are able to take them alive"- Tsadok looks at Houwlou when he speaks the latter.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 23, 2012)

Harnrey wiggles his fingers, ready for action.


----------



## Leif (Nov 23, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou unwaveringly returns Tsadok's look and 'smiles' slightly with his prominent fangs.

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 23, 2012)

Harnrey rolls his eyes at Houwlou. "Come on, lets get going before these two take on each other."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: [COLOR=green]33[/COLOR]/36     AC: 14   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +02    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08

  BAB: 02       CMB:+03     CMD: 15

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Battle Axe               +3        1d8+1          20/x3     
Dagger (Thrown)          +3 (+4)   1d4+1       19-20/x2     Rng: 10'
Crossbow (Launch Bolt)   +4        1d8         19-20/x2     Rng: 80'

Conjuration Powers:
    * Acid Bolt (1d6+2) 7x/Day  [s]00000 00
spells per day:
cantrips: 4
level 1: 3+1 (INT)
level 2: 2+1 (INT)

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level
    * Launch Bolt                         * [s]Low-Light Vision
    * Caltrops                            * [s]Low-Light Vision
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Magic Missile
    * Mage Hand                           * [s]Magic Missile

    Second Level
    [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)
    *bull's strength
   [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2012)

"Agreed, let's find a place to make our ambush."


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou will employ his extensive ranger training to look for a suitable choke point where a single snare will halt an entire column, and then will try to plan a series of four or five such snares to be placed in such a fashion as to saturate said choke point.

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 18, 2012)

"ya know, Houwlou, You don't need to stop a whole army, just the first two. The others won't likely follow then. Jus' sayin'."


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: [COLOR=green]33[/COLOR]/36     AC: 14   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +02    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08

  BAB: 02       CMB:+03     CMD: 15

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Battle Axe               +3        1d8+1          20/x3     
Dagger (Thrown)          +3 (+4)   1d4+1       19-20/x2     Rng: 10'
Crossbow (Launch Bolt)   +4        1d8         19-20/x2     Rng: 80'

Conjuration Powers:
    * Acid Bolt (1d6+2) 7x/Day  [s]00000 00
spells per day:
cantrips: 4
level 1: 3+1 (INT)
level 2: 2+1 (INT)

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level
    * Launch Bolt                         * [s]Low-Light Vision
    * Caltrops                            * [s]Low-Light Vision
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Magic Missile
    * Mage Hand                           * [s]Magic Missile

    Second Level
    [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)
    *bull's strength
   [s]*summon monster II (duration: 6 rounds)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 19, 2012)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Yes, this is true, my dear Harnrey, but considering the inevitability of the entire situation, you must admit that any of the foe who are not killed by us now will surely need to be hunted down and killed by us later.  I am simply trying to achieve the most efficient 'whup-assedness' possible to reduce our future workload."  Houwlou then recalls Tsadok's peaceful proclivities and blushes sheepishly.

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2012)

> you must admit that any of the foe who are not killed by us now will surely need to be hunted down and killed by us later.



Harnrey looks to Tsadok to see if he notices the statement of violence. One must respect the heart of someone who lives in this violent world, but still chooses to not kill.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2013)

A careful look at the town from the monastery - via Almah's spyglass - shows a few areas that Tsadok and Houwlou recall from their foray into Kelmarane that might make decent sites from which to ambush the patrols and whittle down the numbers. There are numerous ruined buildings at the extreme south eastern edge of town, at the bottom of the hill. No ceilings means that the crew can see into them from here and determine that they are uninhabited . . . but also that whatever it is that's making it's dusktime forays from the building to the east of town into to Battle-Market could see in on a fly-over. Probably good during the day, but you'd want to be elsewhere by dusk if you wanted to avoid its notice. Also, a few of those buildings have intact ceilings; no way to tell if anything is inside them. The best you can say for them is that nothing's come out of them that you've seen. Gnolls do patrol this area fairly regularly, so there would be opportunity to catch some of the patrols.

The building to the east of town - east of the river, northwest of the ruined mill where you killed the Peryton - you recall has an unwholesome stench emanating from within. There's little cover around it, but that doesn't really set it apart as there's little natural cover to be found anywhere up here. The Gnolls don't seem to patrol over there much, especially now that they're not going to feed the Peryton; there's little need to cross the river. Also, that's the building where the flying creature spends most of its daylight hours. And some few of its nights as well.

Within town there are also some ruined buildings. Again, the ones without roof or ceiling can be seen to be empty but they're right in the thick of town. It would take a good deal of luck to ambush patrols there without being quickly discovered.


----------



## Leif (Feb 2, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou, given his canine fondness for "interesting" smells, says, "Why don't we start by investigating that building yonder on the east side of the river?"

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2013)

"I am hesitant to cross the river again, but it does seem best to take out their flying patrol first. Our future endeavors would be greatly enhanced."


----------



## Leif (Feb 2, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

OOC:  Can we see a bridge across the river from our present vantage?

"There must be an easier way to cross that blasted river somewhere closeby," muses Houwlou.

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2013)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Can we see a bridge across the river from our present vantage?




OOC: You can see everything on the map . . .



​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2013)

Harnrey scratches his accumulation of chin hair, "just a bit to the northwest of the bridge is a building with docs. Are there boats there?"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 3, 2013)

Excellent question!  







Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey scratches his accumulation of chin hair, "just a bit to the northwest of the bridge is a building with docs. Are there boats there?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: You can see everything on the map . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OOC:  That's great except I can't remember my clannpatterson log-in

Houwlou studies the vista before him but notices no bridges across the river.  "We could always tunnel _beneath_ the river," he shrugs.

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2013)

Leif said:


> OOC:  That's great except I can't remember my clannpatterson log-in




You use your own Google account to access it. Also:



Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey scratches his accumulation of chin hair, "Just a bit to the northwest of the bridge is a building with docs. Are there boats there?"




There is currently one boat moored at the docks. It's a fairly small single mast, shallow draft and the oars obligatory for most river travel as well.


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"After studying the layout more carefully, how about if we make for that building between the easternmost north-south road and the river that is just south of the structure with the dome?"

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 4, 2013)

OOC: It occurs to me that some sort of numbering or labeling system would be very helpful here. Actually, I'm not sure why it didn't occur to me before as I'm usually almost obsessive about such things . I'll work on the map and try to get one with some more labels up in the next day or so.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 9, 2013)

So...are we to cross the river then and explore the wretched smelling building?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2013)

Map update on the Google Site - numbers added for areas/buildings in Kelmarane, for ease of reference. Looks like you're talking about Building 11.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, building 11 is the one Tsadok wants to explore next.  Tsadok suggests the group move North along the western edge of the river as much as possible around the eastern side of the ruins (#3) on the map.

The group is on the western side of the river right?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 28, 2013)

OOC: Let's do it!


----------



## Leif (Feb 28, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"H-H-H-O-U-L-L-L-O-O-O-U-U-U," howls the Olcán, "let's go!"

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2013)

mleibrock said:


> OOC: The group is on the western side of the river right?




OOC: Correct, but in the interest of moving things along I'm gonna hand wave you getting across the river and up to the area of the building. I'm going to place you in the mill where you killed the Peryton and let you take it from there.

You head out of the monastery and cut across the southeast corner of the Pesh field, all senses alert, but you see nothing untoward. You cross the river well south of Kelmarane and make your way up the alluvial strip between the river and the shrine to Nethys (where you captured Almah's Uncle Haidar). The old mill where you killed the Peryton and the Schirr Demon and drove off the Gnoll patrol still stands empty.

As you approach your goal, the mountain breeze shifts and swirls playfully. When it's from the north, it carries an acrid stench from the building. There are notes of uric acid reminding you of a tannery, but there's more as well - smells none of you can quite identify.

The building's windows are boarded up. The only entrance you can see is in the wall facing your position in the mill.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2013)

"Let's make sure nobody is home and then climb up and try and see a patrol. I suggest we be as stealthy as we can."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2013)

Harnry proves his stealthiness by only nodding.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 5, 2013)

"Agreed.  Can I borrow a dagger?"  Once someone loans him a dagger, Tsadok moves from the mill and quietly approaches the building.  He moves to a boarded up window and neatly slips the dagger's balde into the crack where the window frame meets the board so as to pry it away just enough to have a look inside.

1d20+3=18 - dex check


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2013)

Harnrey loans him his dagger


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2013)

Tsadok carefully peels away one of the boards obscuring the view of the interior of the building; once he can see a little of the inside the source of the stench becomes quickly apparent. There are several large kettles resting on shallow pits of banked coals around the room, as well as a host of ceramic and glass containers on shelves about the place. The interior looks to be one large open area, and he cannot see to the ceiling of the room (from the outside the building appears to be two stories). He sees no living creatures inside.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2013)

Keeland keeps an eye out for trouble while Tsadok does his recon. He holds Tempest ready with an arrow in hand.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2013)

Harnrey READIES a summoning spell at the first sign of enemies


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2013)

[sblock=OOC "Ready Action"]While I did not originally appreciate their viewpoint, after a few lengthy discussions with other GMs I've come to a new understanding of this tactic. Readying an Action is itself a Standard Action, and thus cannot be taken outside of initiative . . . allowing such not only "cheats" the initiative system, it leads to a situation of everyone (good guys and bad) readying actions for the first appearance of a foe, and then rolling initiative to see whose readied action goes of first .[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2013)

[sblock=readied action]
so I have to wait until the situation has called for initiative? sheesh.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2013)

[sblock=OOC Readied Action]Oh, no, you can tell me what you intend to do! And I can surely set you on that path as soon as your first turn comes up in the initiative order. But you can't ready an action now so that you get to go first in the initiative order no matter what the other guy rolls. 

From Core Rules, pg. 223:

_The ready action lets you prepare to take an action later, after your turn is over but before your next one has begun. Readying is a standard action. It does not provoke an attack of opportunity (though the action that you ready might do so)._

The two things to attend in this are:

Standard Action - Standard Actions are taken within initiative, not outside of initiative, and (even more importantly)
"after your turn is over" - You can't take your first readied action until after you've already had a turn in which to prepare a readied action.

It seemed really counter-intuitive to me at first as well, but it really does make sense.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


I need to let my head swim on this. headed to the storage unit. back later.


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou will get ready to prepare an action, in anticipation of any trouble that begins to look like it might possibly occur, to stab the sh** out of any enemy that happens to appear.

[sblock]this is a joke, btw.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2013)

. . .  Isn't Houwlou _always_ ready to stab the sh** outta something?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> . . .  Isn't Houwlou _always_ ready to stab the sh** outta something?




I  was thinking of saying just that.


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> . . .  Isn't Houwlou _always_ ready to stab the sh** outta something?





Scott DeWar said:


> I  was thinking of saying just that.



OOC: Yeah, well, I didn't want to take anything for granted.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 12, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] To be clear, these coals are still hot?  We are under the impression what is in the pots are boiling and the source of the stench?  So, it also seems someone is coming here regularly to bank these coals as well?  [/sblock]

Tsadok lets the board rest back into place and flips the dagger back to the dirt a few feet in front of his friends.  He motions all OK and that he is going to proceed up.

climb check (1d20+9=16)
stealth check while climbing (1d20+10=30)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]All Correct.[/sblock]

The climb proves to be an easy one, and Tsadok reaches the roof with no mishaps.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2013)

Harnrey returns his dagger to its sheath


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 17, 2013)

And what does he see from the upper level?  If there are no windows to see within, he will look for cracks in the roof or corners where the walls meet the roof to enable him to see within


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2013)

mleibrock said:


> And what does he see from the upper level?  If there are no windows to see within, he will look for cracks in the roof or corners where the walls meet the roof to enable him to see within




OOC: HaHa! I was just wondering when you were going to post, then thought - "I wonder whether or not I put a description of the roof . . ." We're in Oxford right now, should be home late-ish tomorrow so it may be Wednesday AM before I get one up, but I will!


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2013)

OOC:  'Zat the "Oxford" where Uncle Jed lost 'es cattle in the river?  'F't'is tell 'em Gomer says, "Hey!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2013)

Leif said:


> OOC:  'Zat the "Oxford" where Uncle Jed lost 'es cattle in the river?  'F't'is tell 'em Gomer says, "Hey!"




OOC: If that happened in Oxford, MS - which sounds likely - it is and I will


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2013)

I should be returning to nashville on that day


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2013)

OOC:  I've been there once -- sophomore year of high school, I think, the band was in a marching contest there.  We won some trophy or other, I think, so we at least made the top 3 or 4, I would guess.  *shrug*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2013)

Tsadok creeps his way up the wall to the flat roof and has himself a look around. While there are no windows on the second floor for him to peer through, once he reaches the roof there's a gaping hole where a portion of the ceiling has collapsed. Native intelligence leads him to believe that this is the entrance/exit of the creature that Almah's sentries have seen flying back and forth between this building and the Battle Market.

The eager rogue does what he can to look down through the hole without exposing himself to the view of anyone within. From here's it's obvious that the interior of the building is indeed one large room. He can see the same vats and cauldrons he observed from the first floor windows, and can tell as well that the interior is braced with beams spanning the walls at what would be ceiling height for the first floor. Tsadok sees what he believes are taloned feet clutching one of the beams, but the angle is terrible and he can't see any more from up here.

There's a soft, wordless crooning coming from the inside, barely audible over the bubbling from the vats yet strangely compelling never-the-less.

Tsadok's Stealth and Perception Rolls


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 22, 2013)

Tsadok can barely contain his excitement and nearly falls backwards off the roof when he sees the taloned feet.  He motions to the others that he is coming back down.  He once again carefully proceeds down the building.

climb and stealth rolls (1d20+9, 1d20+10=[10, 9], [7, 10])


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2013)

Keeland continues to watch for trouble, but he too is excited and can't wait to hear what Tsadok has seen.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2013)

There's no indication from within that Tsadok's stealthy recon has been noted.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> There's no indication from within that Tsadok's stealthy recon has been noted.




Ooc: sweet! Our Rogue kicks ass even if he does have a thing about hurting people.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 23, 2013)

Tsadok makes his way back down to the side of the upper level and then the lower until his feet are once again on steady ground.  He hides along the building, checking to see that the coast is clear before he crosses out into the open to get back to the building his friends are eagerly waiting.  Once there...

Tsadok tried to calm his racing heart and voice, "Uh...jackpot!  I think the giant creature that Almah's folks have been seeing flying back and forth is making a roost in that building.  I'm not a 100% sure but I hear cooing and see a pair of giant talons and from the looks of 'em, I'm sure glad I didn't wake that thing!  I don't think we want to hang around this building waiting for guards to ambush."

[sblock=OOC]Thanks Scott!  But I think you are a little confused, he definitely hurts folks, let him knock you upside your head and you will see.    It's the killing he's not much fond of.  He thinks the rest of ya'll have the problem respecting the sanctity of life.  He's not giving up on converting all of you though.     [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2013)

"Any idea what it might be?" Harnrey gets a far away look, like he is meditating on a complicated mathematical fomulae.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]BTW, it's not really all that big - about human sized . . .  Although Tsadok's excitement and naivete might be making it seem larger than life .

From the glimpses he's had, Tsadok can't tell what it is.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 2, 2013)

"I am not sure exactly what it is, I couldn't see it fully from where I was but from everything we see, I'm pretty sure it's the critter Almah's men have been seeing about twilight."


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

OOC:  Has Houwlou heard Almah's men/guards/soldiers talking about the crature at all in camp?  If so, what has he heard, exactly?

Houwlou's IC commentary on the subjecta will have to wait a response to the OOC question, sorry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2013)

OOC: He's heard them, but they're not really sure what it is and haven't really been able to see it clearly as it typically flies from it's hidey hole here to the Battle Market at dusk or later. It's humanoid, with wings, and probably about human sized. Houwlou doesn't have enough to hazard a guess as to what it might be.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"The men don't seem to know what it is, either, other than it is about man-sized, winged, and it flies at night.  Or that's all I've been able to gather, anyway."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 7, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Mike,  Can you refresh mine/our memory?  Do we think this thing works for what's his bad ass name?  Have we seen it do anything other than fly around?  We are assuming someone is feeding it?  Not that it is providing for itself?   [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]It's been seen flying back and forth between this building and the Battle Market, always at dusk or dawn. It may be flying during the night as well, but there's no way to see it from the monastery if it is.

As to what you think or assume about it, I have no idea really. You've never seen anyone delivering anything to the old tannery where it seems to spend most of its time (where it is now), so if they're providing for it they're doing that under cover of darkness as well. It was not in the Battle Market during Tsadok/Houwlou's visit, so you've no first hand knowledge of the relationship - if any - between it and Kardswann.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 18, 2013)

After Tsadok finishes relating what he found to the others, he continues... "I don't know why I have this feeling that we should make contact with this creature.  If he is not connected to Kardswann, he could prove to be quite the ally and if he is, well... we can always run away."


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"As you might expect, my advice is more, um, violent, than Tsadok's.  I think we should find it while it's asleep, most likely during the noontime, and kill it.  If Tsadok wants to talk to it, he can have at it, I say.  Just count me out of that operation."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 18, 2013)

I will stand by to assist either operation.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2013)

"I don't know a lot about Pesh. Could this creature be 'cooking it' for them? I don't think I want to ally with a drug maker. Or could this be something unrelated to the drug trade? Assuming it is unrelated an ally could be good." 

Keeland grins at the Olcán. "I can certainly get behind Houwlou's 'hiked leg' approach to diplomacy if that is the consensus."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 19, 2013)

"All well thought out possibilities.  Still I have to believe this thing has had many opportunities to do evil and none of Almah's men have seen anything of the like."  Looking to Howlou, "Can we just once meet someone and not expect to have violence?  Where is your belief in good?"




Scotley said:


> "I don't know a lot about Pesh. Could this creature be 'cooking it' for them? I don't think I want to ally with a drug maker. Or could this be something unrelated to the drug trade? Assuming it is unrelated an ally could be good."
> 
> Keeland grins at the Olcán. "I can certainly get behind Houwlou's 'hiked leg' approach to diplomacy if that is the consensus."


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Fine.  You can have tea and crumpets with the murderous beast for all I care."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2013)

*GM:*  Looks like the ball's in your court, Mr. Mikey!


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking long and hard to see what Houwlou really feels deep inside, Tsadok finally says simply.  "OK I'm going to meet it."

sense motive: 1D20+9 = [7]+9 = 16




Leif said:


> "Fine.  You can have tea and crumpets with the murderous beast for all I care."
> 
> [sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
> Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
> ...


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Just be aware that you will be without us for some time even if we hie us to your side at the first indication of trouble we receive.  This inevitable delay could seal your fate if the circumstances are as dire as I believe they may well be.  I respect your dedication to your beliefs but I would not have you go blind into such a situation as this is."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2013)

" I may not be the most quiet, but may I at least be near enough to be of assistance, just in case?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2013)

"What did you see of the layout? How open is the building? Is their line of sight from the door to the inhabitant?"  He does not say it respect of Tsadok feeling, but Keeland is thinking of providing fire support with his bow.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 28, 2013)

double post


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 28, 2013)

Leif said:


> "Just be aware that you will be without us for some time even if we hie us to your side at the first indication of trouble we receive.  This inevitable delay could seal your fate if the circumstances are as dire as I believe they may well be.  I respect your dedication to your beliefs but I would not have you go blind into such a situation as this is."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"And I respect your heightened instincts, but I feel something in my gut about this one and in the past, this has always turned out to be guidance from Serenrae.  So you understand why I have to go with this my friend."  Tsadok puts his hand to Houwlou's shoulder.  "I'll be fine, but I know you are just looking out for my best interest."



Scott DeWar said:


> " I may not be the most quiet, but may I at least be near enough to be of assistance, just in case?"




"Of course, you can accompany me if you like, I am not looking to be stealthy at this point.  In fact, if we are to win him over, I don't think we want to startle him in the least."



Scotley said:


> "What did you see of the layout? How open is the building? Is their line of sight from the door to the inhabitant?"  He does not say it respect of Tsadok feeling, but Keeland is thinking of providing fire support with his bow.




"I could not see much inside but it did seem fairly open.  It seems there really isn't much of a floor dividing the first from second floor more one very tall room." (Mike, please correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2013)

mleibrock said:


> (Mike, please correct me if I am wrong).




All Correct.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2013)

Harnrey will accompany Tsadock, but his wand, that which he casts spells through, he will keep hidden up his sleeve - just in case.

slight of hand: +2 (so i won't know if successful or if failed)


----------



## mleibrock (May 3, 2013)

Leif said:


> "Just be aware that you will be without us for some time even if we hie us to your side at the first indication of trouble we receive.  This inevitable delay could seal your fate if the circumstances are as dire as I believe they may well be.  I respect your dedication to your beliefs but I would not have you go blind into such a situation as this is."
> 
> [sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
> Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
> ...






Scott DeWar said:


> " I may not be the most quiet, but may I at least be near enough to be of assistance, just in case?"






Scotley said:


> "What did you see of the layout? How open is the building? Is their line of sight from the door to the inhabitant?"  He does not say it respect of Tsadok feeling, but Keeland is thinking of providing fire support with his bow.




Tsadok and Harney will walk out and over to the building the bird-creature is perched and see what happens.



Mike, can you please describe the lower level methods of entry?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2013)

Harnrey walks silently beside Tsadock.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2013)

Tsadok and Harnry stride boldly to the building and around to the door - a double affair easily wide enough to pull a cart through, but not wide enough for a wagon. Like everything else about the building, it's not in the best repair. The door is closed. (There are no other entrances that would be easily accessed).


----------



## mleibrock (May 6, 2013)

When the two reach the large door.  Tsadok will look to Harnrey, silently asking if he is ready.  When the other confirms his readiness, Tsadok will begin to pull open the door.  As he does so, he will say in common, "My name is Tsadok.  My friend and I mean you no harm, we only want to speak with you.  Would you be willing to hear us out?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2013)

Tsadok is answered by a smokey, dulcet voice from the dimness within. "Visitors to Undrella's workshop? Do come in so I can see with whom I'm treating."


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2013)

Keeland stays out of sight near the door, but just outside with bow at the ready. Unless he hears sounds of trouble he will hold here.


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

OOC:  Are the rest of us even there?  If so, Houwlou will take a position near Keeland with his magic [primary hand] and his masterwork [off-hand] longswords both ready for action.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 7, 2013)

OOC: My understanding was that the group took up a post in some of the ruins close by, Tsadok did his recon of the building and reported back, then put in his appeal to talk with whatever's inside before just killing it outright. Harnry and Tsadok walked to the building from the ruins, Keeland followed with his bow and is going to take up a post to the side of the door in case things go badly. Houwlou could easily position himself on the other side of the door, ready to rush in.


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

OOC:  Please make it so, Bossman?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 7, 2013)

Aye Aye, Master Chief!


----------



## mleibrock (May 10, 2013)

Tsadok looks at Harnrey as a feeling of unease washes over him.  Tsadok continues to walk forward arms outstretched to his sides so this creature may see he means no harm.  "You are called Undrella then?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2013)

[sblock=ooc] male voice or female voice[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2013)

As Tsadok walks slowly into the old tannery a lithe, winged form drops from the beam on which she'd been perched. Her voice reaches out to the young half-orc, caressing his ears with its velvet tones. The smell of desert roses wafts across the space between the two - now about 30' - mingling with the stench from the numerous vats and barrels scattered around the room.

"Yes, lovely one . . . I am Undrella, and this is my home. What is it that brings two such delectable morsels so far out into the desert? Yes, yes, I can smell you as well, pretty. Come in with your friend. I'll not harm you so long as you hold your peace."

Tsadok can see the speaker clearly; Harnry's vision is somewhat impaired by the dim lighting. However, the wizard easily recognizes the winged figure as that of a Harpy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2013)

"Yes, Milady. As you permit, I thank you." Says the human politely as he approaches 10 feet in. He mimics Tsadock with empty open hands palms forward.


----------



## mleibrock (May 10, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Is she armed?   [/sblock]

sense motive (1d20+9=23)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2013)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC]Is she armed?   [/sblock]
> 
> sense motive (1d20+9=23)



[sblock=@mleibrock] yes she is, a left arm and a right arm[/sblock]

Harnrey scours his memory for what he remembers of harpies Knowledge dunguneering +11

1d20+11=22


----------



## mleibrock (May 10, 2013)

Ba da Boom!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2013)

mleibrock said:


> Ba da Boom!



[sblock=har har] thank you! I'll be here all week!![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Undrella is not carrying a weapon in hand, though there's a morningstar on her belt and she's got wicked sharp looking claws on both fingers and toes. Although there's surely a predatory gleam in her eye, at this point she's not trying to bluff you - it appears she's doing exactly what it looks like. She's chatting you up.

Harnry recalls that while Harpies are ultimately wicked, savage and without remorse for their actions, a number of harpies live close to humanoid societies and enjoy parlaying with creatures that they see as potential meals. Although their voices are rich and captivating, it's only when they start to sing that you have to worry about having your will to resist stolen from you.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2013)

Keeland holds his place and waits quietly wondering how he might give off less odor as he stands there.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Standing nearby, and having no other pressing olfactory business to attend, Houwlou will obligingly check Keeland's odour for him as it casually wafts by his canine nose.  [Absolutely NO butt-sniffing, though!]


----------



## mleibrock (May 11, 2013)

Believing always in the inner good, Tsadok steps forward to the interesting creature.  His thoughts are racing as the many hairs on the back of his neck rise.   _Surely not a woman to trifle with_, he thinks to himself.

"It's a pleasure to meet you my lady.  My friends and I outside and I have seen you traveling overhead on a few occasions, and I in particular wanted to meet you to see if we might forge a mutually beneficial bond.  You see, although I look human, I am a half breed and like I'm sure you've experienced, around here what is different is seen as wrong. Kardswallow (or something like that) is indeed an intimidating presence and we are hoping that we might be able to exchange something you would like for any information you might have about him." 

Tsadok is trying very hard to choose his words carefully He wants to mix in truth that she may find out via her senses (his half-orc side) to make her feel he is being truthful and revealing something to her so that some part of her might desire to help his group in some way.

1d20+7=16 - diplomacy

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 34/34     AC: 13   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 03       CMB:+07     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+4          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2013)

Harnrey will do his to act noble and as a proper guest.









*OOC:*


too bad I can't  use Know Nobility (+8)







diplomacy +1 [aid another]
1d20+1=15


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2013)

The Harpy slinks forward slowly, hips and shoulders undulating seductively and a thoughtful look on her face. "Hmmm. You intrigue me, precious. Kardswann is indeed a powerful figure . . . a genie, in fact, who walked through the magic sealed door and slew the former chief some two months ago. He seems to be under the control of some evil force." She walks brazenly up to Tsadok and inhales deeply, plainly taking in his scent, then reaches up and runs a razor-like nail down his cheek. "Kardswann is cruel to me. I want you to kill him for me. Promise that, and to bring me a snake head for my stew, and I will be your . . . ally."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2013)

"Mi lady, permission to ask a question?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2013)

Undrella merely quirks a delicate eyebrow at Harnry and waits for him to continue.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2013)

"How has this djinn wronged you? Are you held here against your will?"


----------



## mleibrock (May 17, 2013)

Tsadok is clearly unnerved at the touch of the harpy and before he can compose himself to reply, Harnrey speaks allowing Tsadok more time to compose himself.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2013)

Undrella continues trailing her fingers down Tsadok's handsome face and across his neck; as she glides around behind him, her palm traces across his back and shoulders. A throaty chuckle escapes as she responds to Harnry's question. "Against my will? Rare is the man who can hold Undrella against her will. But I staked my claim here long before Kardswann made his appearance, and I'll not leave my home. As to how he treats me, he is cruel and I'm not strong enough to stand against him. Therefore, I wish you to kill him. And the snake . . . let's not forget the snake for my stew.

"My, my, but you _are_ a strapping young lad, aren't you?"


----------



## mleibrock (May 20, 2013)

Uncomfortable about what Undrella just said about not leaving, Tsadok remains in thought for the minute as the harpy finishing speaking.

Then, as if snapped to consciousness, he speaks...  "This snake... do you require a special snake or can it be any old snake?  I'm sure you are quite the huntress and I ask only as it seems odd you would ask us to acquire something you could so easily get yourself.  If it is any old snake, I'm sure we could bring that back for you in a matter of hours.

As far as Kardswann, would you consider joining with us to rid this place of him when the time comes?  We could certainly use arial support as none of us have such talents."

Soon, the embarrassment of the harpy's attention dims to a feeling of flattery.  He stands up straight and he adds, "I think we could make quite the team."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2013)

Harnrey stands silent but contemplative.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2013)

"Oh, no, my loves, not just any old snake. There is a rather largish specimen in the old slave market. It's the big building almost directly south of this one. Bring me the head of _that_ snake, and grant me this building in which to make my lair and continue my work after you've conquered this place, and I'll give you what aid I'm able. I will not attack Kardswann, but I have information that could prove useful to you in defeating him."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2013)

Harnrey looks to tsadock letting him take the  lead on the questioning for now, but he definitely has some things to discuss.


----------



## mleibrock (May 21, 2013)

Tsadok looks back to Harney, giving him an opening if he chooses to take it.  Inside Tsadok is very uncomfortable about promising something he knows he can not guarantee.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2013)

"Hrm. We would have to submit this proposal to others, we are afraid."


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"I don't know about you, Keeland, but it seems to me that it's been an awfully long stretch that they've been in there without so much as a _'f**k you very much,'_ sent our way.  I say we either give them up for dead or else give them about ten more minutes before we skin our steel and invite ourselves to the party."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Hrm. We would have to submit this proposal to others, we are afraid."




Undrella looks up sharply at Harnry's words. "You are not the final authority here? Oh, very well. I've waited this long, another _short_ delay won't hurt I suppose. Consult with those who make these decisions for you, and return to me. Just remember, the information I hold could be of great help to you in defeating the Genie."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2013)

Looking to Tsadock Harnrey says, "shall we then?"


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2013)

"I don't hear them being eaten at least. But they could at least try and make their voices carry to give us some reassurance. I stand ready to assault the place when your deadline arrives."


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou just nods at Keeland in response.


----------



## mleibrock (May 22, 2013)

"Yes, we should consult the others but I have one more question before we go... Why do you want this snake killed?  I believe everything has a right to life, but I'd like to know why you would have us kill him?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2013)

Undrella smiles at Tsadok as she completes her circle 'round him and comes to face him once more. The smile speaks gentle regret for the young half-blood's naivete.

"I do not kill without need . . . such action is wasteful. This snake is acting according to its nature, but I need the head for my work. Be warned, it is quite large, and exceedingly deadly. It will have to be removed anyway in order for anyone to fully occupy this place; it's removal may as well serve a purpose."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2013)

Knowledge:Arcane - Snake's head stew1d20+11=13


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2013)

OOC: Sorry - you got not a clue what she might be cooking up


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Sorry - you got not a clue what she might be* cooking up*




ooc: har har har


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2013)

*GM:*  Ball's in your court, fellas!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2013)

"I wonder , do you use basil and rosemary in your stew? Aw, sorry, but we must be on our way to talk with the others . Tsadock? shall we depart the lady's company?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2013)

*GM:*  Well, shall we?


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

OOC:  tick, tock, gentlemen, tick, tock.

Houwlou judges that about two-and-a-half minutes have passed since he set the five minute deadline for an all-out assault.  He calmly and methodically tests the sharpness of his blades.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2013)

*OOC:*


 lets advance ahead as if we exited.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2013)

Observing Houwlou's preparations, Keeland tests the pull of his bow.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes.  Let's take our leave.

Tsadok looks down as Undrella speaks to him, afraid she might see something in him to give him away.  When she is finished, he will look up and say, "We understand.  We must go now then, but we will see each other again soon."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2013)

Harnrey and Tsadok take their leave of Undrella the Harpy and exit the building. They're somewhat surprised to see Keeland and Houwlou just outside the door, weapons ready, but take it in stride.

OOC: Will you be heading back to the monastery to consult with Almah about the proposed alliance, or continuing your exploration?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2013)

ooc: I suggest we go to the monistary.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

Houwlou is agreeable to whichever course the rest of the party prefers.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> Harnrey and Tsadok take their leave of Undrella the Harpy and exit the building. They're somewhat surprised to see Keeland and Houwlou just outside the door, weapons ready, but take it in stride.
> 
> OOC: Will you be heading back to the monastery to consult with Almah about the proposed alliance, or continuing your exploration?




"Gentlemen, we need a conference, so back to base camp?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2013)

"I guess we should return. I am eager to hear what you found."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2013)

""yes indeed, we do have a tale to tell. " says the wizard cryptically


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"But who will listen to it, Harnrey, and moreso, who will ever _believe_ it?"

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2013)

"Tsadock, at the very least."


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 21, 2013)

OOC - Can we advance time to a point where we are back at the monastery and Almah is with us?  I'd like to hear what she has to say about Undella.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2013)

OOC: Certainly!


You make your way carefully out of the town, then somewhat less stealthily across the Pesh fields and back to the monastery. The sentries wave at you as you enter, some calling out friendly greetings.

You find Almah in her "office." She looks up from some papers she's been examining as you knock and enter, and smiles at your return. "Back so soon?"
_______________


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2013)

Harnrey looks to Tsadock to see if he wants to give the lead on the report


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 24, 2013)

At Harnrey's offer , Tsadok will begin to relay the events of the harpy to Almah, carefully taking in her expressions as he does so.

1d20+9=15 - perception

As he concludes, he looks again to Harnrey, is silent for a moment and then looks back to Almah.  "So, she makes an offer to help us with information if she is allowed to keep her place and if we bring her the head of the snake.  I do not trust this creature but I do think she has some usefull information. (Before this we did not know Kardswan was a geni).  Do you see a place for her in your new trading city?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2013)

When Tsadok glances at Harnrey he give a nod of approval: he covered the full conversation. "That fact alone would have been detrimental to not know."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2013)

Almah listens attentively as Tsadok relates the facts of their scouting mission. When he's finished, and Harnry has had a chance to give his comments, she leans back in her chair and is lost in thought for a long moment. Finally she nods. "I will agree to allow this 'Undrella' to live in her current place in Kelmarane, so long as she agrees to confine her . . . predations . . . to the natural beasts living outside town. She is not to harm any residents of Kelmarane, nor is she to do anything that might interfere with trading or other business. So long as she agrees to these terms, she is welcome to stay. Oh, and you lot will agree to stand surety for her behavior. If she strays or violates the terms of our agreement, you will either kill her or ensure she is so far out of our reach she'll never affect the doings in Kelmarane again, and you will make reparations for whatever damage she does."
_______________


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2013)

Keeland says to Tsadok and Harnrey "That puts a lot of responsibility on us. Are you confident her knowledge is worth it and that she can be a member of the community that will follow?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Forget it.  Even if she can be trusted to promise that, there's no way she's going to keep her promise.  I say kill her and have done with it.  You don't have to take part, Tsadok, just don't get in the way is all that I ask.  Oh, and I will not stand surety for her under any circumstances."

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2013)

Though Harnrey remains silent, he is obviously conflicted.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2013)

*GM:*  Any response from Tsadok?


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 5, 2013)

Tsadok looks down as Almah speaks, clearly uncertain of anything at this time.  After the other members of the Bees have had their chance to speak, Tsadok will add his opinion.

"I know not what information this creature has but it has been my experience that the right information can make or break an operation.  I am clearly as uncomfortable as the rest of you about vouching for Undella.  But I think our employer is being extremely generous and we should at least approach her with the offer."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2013)

*Sigh* "Sounds fair" Says Harnrey begrudgingly.


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Fine, then, are you two going to take the offer back to the 'Mistress of Pain' again by yourselves?"

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2013)

Harnrey looks to the hungry looking wolf, "I am willing"


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2013)

OOC:  WHAT Half-Orc??  Wrong game, sir!  Houwlou is an Olcán wolf-dude.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2013)

OOC: I think DeWar/Harnry was referring to Tsadok (it was the word "conscientious" that gave it away for me . . . )


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2013)

OOC:  Ok, but still, Tsadok is not a half-orc, is he?  Or is he?


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 8, 2013)

Well I guess the cat's out of the bag now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2013)

OOC: He surely doesn't _look_ like a half-orc. Nor does he _act_ like any half-orc you've ever heard of . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2013)

Leif said:


> OOC:  WHAT Half-Orc??  Wrong game, sir!  Houwlou is an Olcán wolf-dude.






Mowgli said:


> OOC: I think DeWar/Harnry was referring to Tsadok (it was the word "conscientious" that gave it away for me . . . )






Leif said:


> OOC:  Ok, but still, Tsadok is not a half-orc, is he?  Or is he?






mleibrock said:


> Well I guess the cat's out of the bag now.






Mowgli said:


> OOC: He surely doesn't _look_ like a half-orc. Nor does he _act_ like any half-orc you've ever heard of . . .




ok, sorry guys. I was in a hurry at that time.


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2013)

mleibrock said:


> Well I guess the cat's out of the bag now.



Welll, it wasn't until you said that.  I thought it was just a mistake, DeWar mixing up this game and Scotley's where I play a half-orc.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2013)

OOC: I think I recall Tsadok telling the other party members he was a half-orc. Not Almah or anyone else, just the PCs. 'Course, that could be my middle-aged mind playing tricks on me . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 9, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Now that you mention that Mike, I do remember him coming clean too.  So, let's play on!     [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2013)

*OOC:*


This is the IC, right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Indeed it is, sir - though we seem to have gotten a little off track. Just waiting for a final decision from the players as to what each will do or support in regards to Undrella the Harpy Alchemist. Houwlou's made his position fairly clear (won't kill her outright unless the majority of the party says do it, but recommends that course of action highly. Won't stand surety for her behavior under any circumstances - is that about right?). Tsadok says take Undrella the offer (though you should probably make sure that Almah is OK with only a portion of the group standing surety) and Harnry gave a cautious OK to that. Keeland hasn't chimed in, that I can recall right off hand.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*









*OOC:*


You have, indeed, stated Houwlou's position on the matter accurately and succinctly.  Than you, Sir!  The Olcán is currently quietly fuming and just waiting for half an excuse to 'hike a leg' on someone.







[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2013)

"Well, what are our options here really? We either accept her or kill her. If we accept her and it goes sour then we'll have to kill her. I guess it makes sense to give her a chance first as such a creature could be useful and would be quite challenging to battle. If we end up paying for damages she does presumably she has some wealth we can use. Did you see any indication her operation was profitable when you were in her lair?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


 right on harnrey


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2013)

Scotley said:


> " .. .. .. If we end up paying for damages she does presumably she has some wealth we can use. Did you see any indication her operation was profitable when you were in her lair?"




Mental note: any wealth in her lair?


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 20, 2013)

Tsadok smiles at his friends logic.  "I could not have said it better - not everything is better off dead!"  He looks squarely at Houwlou when he makes the latter remark.







Scotley said:


> "Well, what are our options here really? We either accept her or kill her. If we accept her and it goes sour then we'll have to kill her. I guess it makes sense to give her a chance first as such a creature could be useful and would be quite challenging to battle. If we end up paying for damages she does presumably she has some wealth we can use. Did you see any indication her operation was profitable when you were in her lair?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*



mleibrock said:


> Tsadok smiles at his friends logic.  "I could not have said it better - not everything is better off dead!"  He looks squarely at Houwlou when he makes the latter remark.



"I never said _everything_, just every enemy of our Lady Almah.  Or, perhaps you would spare certain of her enemies?  I'm sure that she would like to know which ones."


[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2013)

"An enemy of her enemy is her friend. Right?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"Unless your name is Tsadok, who apparently wants to be friends with both Lady Almah AND her enemies."

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]
Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4
Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 23, 2013)

We both know we have no idea at this point if this creature will prove to be a friend or foe.  She apparently does not view us as foes yet as she has not harmed us and to be honest she has given us some vital information.  I would not go as far as to say she is our friend - she has no reason to call us that at this point, nor we her.  But so far, I think this might be a mutually beneficial relationship.  It could well turn out that I am wrong but I choose to believe creatures have the right to live and make what they can of those lives.  I don't think we have the right to take that away from them for no reason other than Almah wants this land - in fact, our benefactor has said she may stay, I take that as she is not gun-Ho on killing for no reason either.  We may disagree on many things, my friend but one thing is certain, the right to live well and honest should not be denied any creature."


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2013)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 4*

"To live well, that I'll grant you.  It's the _'honest'_ part where many of these dastardly souls fall woefully short.  And I also believe that one can forfeit his right to life by continued acts of evil.  And that, my friend, is where our thoughts on the subject part ways.  You wish to give everyone the benefit of every doubt regardless of whether they have repeatedly demonstrated an evil nature by their acts and choice of associates.  I prefer to open my eyes and see the evil in the world for what it is, and guard against it as best I can."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 24, 2013)

*GM:*  Well said, and well played, both of you!


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 17, 2013)

"I would like all of the party to go to relay the news.  I understand if some of you do not want to, but I think it gives the sense of unity and I think this plays well into our hand.  So...who will go with me?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2013)

*Name: Houwlou Groulenas*

"I have no problem with going.  That way I can make sure your report is accurate.  And the others better come along in order to keep us from working each other mischief."

[sblock=Houwlou's sheet]

Name: Houwlou Groulenas     Age: 20
 Class: Ranger  4          Height: 6'
  Race: Olcán              Weight: 190 lbs
  Size: Medium                Fur: Black/Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: One Brown, One Gray
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest     HERO Points: 03

Str: 16 +3            Level: 04             XP: 9900
Dex: 13 +1              BAB: +4             HP: 44/44 (19 + CON + 10 Race/FC) 
Con: 16 +3             CMB: +7            CMD: 18
Int: 16 +3            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 18 +4             Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2              ACP: -2     Spell Save: 14+SL

Init.:  +1


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              17    10    +4     +2    +1    +0    +0    +0   

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total   Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:          +06  -   +4    +2          
Ref:           +05  -   +4    +1          
Will:          +05  -   +1    +4     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword +1            +10       1d8+5       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
Dagger +1 (T)           +9 (+7)   1d4+5       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword +1            +8        1d8+5       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  & Dagger +1 (T)       +7 (+5)   1d4+3       19-20/x2     
Longsword +1            +6        1d8+5       19-20/x2     
  & Longsword (MW)      +6        1d8+2       19-20/x2     
Javelin   (M)           +5 (+3)   1d6+3          20/x2     Range 30'                                                            

Languages: Common, Olcán

Background Trait:
    * Devotee of the Green: +1 KS (Geography/Nature). KS (Geography) is CS

Olcán Traits:
    * +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 DEX
    * Wolf-Lope: Move +10' when on all fours (Light/No Armor)
    * Wolf Sight: Low Light Vision
    * Keen Senses: +2 Perception Checks
    * Hardy: Bonus Feat (Endurance)
    * Wilderness Expert (+2 Survival, additional +2 Tracking)
    * Hatred: +1 TH vs. Gnolls
    * Read Body Language: +2 Sense Motive Checks

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple and Martial Weapons; Light Armor & Shields
       (Not Tower Shields)
    * Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighter)
       Two Weapon Fighting Feat
    * Favored Enemy: Undead (+2 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival,
        To Hit/Damage)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl (Min 1)) to Survival: Tracking checks
    * Wild Empathy
    * Favored Terrain: Desert (+2 Initiative, KS: Geography, Perception, Stealth, Survival)
    * Hunter's Bond: Companions (grant half favored enemy bonus (+1) to companions)
    * Spells: Beginning at 4th level, Houwlou can cast bonus druid spells for his 17 WIS (3/day)
              (Spells prepared: Resist Energy) 

Feats:
    * Endurance: +4 CON Check vs. Non-Lethal Damage; Sleep in Light/Medium Armor
       (Racial Bonus)
    * Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 TH
    * Two-Weapon Fighting (Ranger Fighting Style)
    * Sharp Senses

Skill Points: 36 (6 + INT Mod/Lvl)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics             -5                      1     -6
Appraise                4       2              3     
Bluff                   5       1              2     +2*
Climb                   2       2       3      3     -6
Craft                   3                      3     
Diplomacy               3                      3     
Disable Device                                 1     
Disguise                3                      3     
Escape Artist          -5                      1     -6
Fly                                            1     
Handle Animal           10       4       3      3     
Heal                    10       3       3      4     
Intimidate              3                      3     
Knowledge (Arcana)                             3     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Engnrng)                            3     
Knowledge (Geography)                          3     
Knowledge (History)                            3     
Knowledge (Local)                              3     
Knowledge (Nature)      9       3       3      3     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           3     
Knowledge (Planes)                             3     
Knowledge (Religion)                           3     
Linguistics                                    3     
Perception             15       4       3      4     +4,+2*
Perform                 3                      3     
Profession (Guide)     10       3       3      4     
Ride                    3       2              1     
Sense Motive            7       1              4     +2, +2*
Sleight of Hand                                 1     
Spellcraft             10       4       3      3     
Stealth                 2       4       3      1     -6
Survival               10       3       3      4     +½ Lvl*,+2*
Swim                   -9                      3     -12
Use Magic Device                               3     

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 19, 2013)

"I am with you"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2013)

OOC: Just leaves Keeland.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2013)

Lost in thought, Keeland suddenly realizes a response is required. "I am with you."


----------

